# C'est comment devant le mac (quand personne ne regarde) ?



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

A quand l'AES karaoké Doc  tu t'es déjà bcp entrainé :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2004)




----------



## tomtom (14 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?



Chez moi pas, mais ça donne envie     

Bravo   :love:


----------



## Cillian (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est le tread play back v.2  

Sympa


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Juillet 2004)

Excellent doc !!!!!! On en redemande


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?



héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhééh
     mdr      
(vu avec Silvia qui est d'accord avec moi.  )

Ya de l'ambiance sur le bar.


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

Quel Talent ce Deanevil !!!


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

Yoko, autant la chanteuse des morceaux de sucre j'adore autant la...


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Ca ! C'est du Doc comme on l'aime !!!   
   =
   Simplicité + autodérision !   


 (N'allez pas croire que je n'aime pas ce que Doc a pu poster avant ! Quel talent de retoucheur/mystificateur !... Mais là, c'est le talent à l'état pur : faire rire avec... rien !   )


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

Suis d'accord avec toi mon cher Naas...comme souvent...   avec La Dame des Glaces on tutoie les anges...avec Eva on tutoie les corbeaux


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

:love:



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca ! C'est du Doc comme on l'aime !!!
> =
> Simplicité + autodérision !
> 
> ...



il a pas un peu grossi ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> il a pas un peu grossi ?


  Non, tu crois ? :hein:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

oh, c'est peut etre qu'une impression


----------



## einqui (15 Juillet 2004)

Comment dire?.....
 Ah oui :  :love::style: :king:

 Je crois que j'ai tout dit la...


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Yoko, autant la chanteuse des morceaux de sucre j'adore autant la...


un moment d'égarement peut être...


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?



'tain, j'espere que t'es pas souvent tout seul !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juillet 2004)

Mais c fini wai, vous allez me la laisser mon Amy Lee???


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> un moment d'égarement peut être...


Tu n'aimes pas bjork ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Whouahahaha !
MDR !     
Merci, Doc, pour ce pur moment d'émotion au petit déjeuner !


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2004)

Deux mots Doc : EX - TRA !    :love: 

Dès que j'ai 5 minutes de libre, je m'y colle !


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est assez sympa :love: 
Doc c'est quoi la chanson ?


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2004)

Chez moi je bouge moins mais je me tripote plus le nez !


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi je bouge moins mais je me tripote plus le nez !



C'est la première fois que je vois quelqu'un situer son nez au niveau de la braguette ! Bravo Bebert, il falait oser !


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois que je vois quelqu'un situer son nez au niveau de la braguette ! Bravo Bebert, il falait oser !



 à ce que je sache, on ne parle pas de "la semaine de Supermoquette" ! 
Mais quel esprit tordu !


----------



## Blytz (15 Juillet 2004)

Enorme cette video


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Doc c'est quoi la chanson ?



C'est une chanson de Dean Martin intitulée "(I Love You) For Sentimental Reasons".
Merci à tous, je retourne bosser.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2004)

'xcellent   

Mais dis-moi, j'ose espérer que tu désactives le partage sous iTunes ?


----------



## Silvia (15 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Xavier !    

J'en connais un qu'il faudrait filmer quand il s'énerve parce que son Mac rame.   
Avant il disait que c'était parce que l'iBook était trop peu puissant, maintenant il recommence avec le PowerBook, pas souvent mais quand ça arrive, ça vaut la peine...


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une chanson de Dean Martin intitulée "(I Love You) For Sentimental Reasons".
> Merci à tous, je retourne bosser.


Bravo  !
Orthez est la plus belle ville du monde et des environs.
Les fleurs sont superbes et sentent jusqu'ici.
La famille ne peut qu'être sympa.
Mais Dean Martin est un tantinet grassouillet.

Ainsi on est encouragé à souscrire à   .mac !


----------



## clampin (15 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?



Doc... t'est un génie !!! je l'ai déjà dit... mais c'est trop génial...


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?



TROP BON TROP BON TROP BON       Merci Doc pour ces purs moments de bonheurs..


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé

KaraToké


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2004)

Marche pas ton lien :hein:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké


 ca marche pô ton lien 

"404
Le site demandé n'est pas accessible par cette url. 
Le webmaster du site n'a pas nommé correctement sa page d'accueil."


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

Voui c'est ce con de tiscali
J'ai basculer le truc sur mon domaine perso

La ca marche : KaraToké


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké






     Vous avez décidé de me faire mourir de rire ou quoi ?!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké



ben merde alors tu as vraiment la tête de ton avatar :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké



        
       
mdr


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben merde alors tu as vraiment la tête de ton avatar :affraid:



C'est vrai qu'il a de belles dents


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

Bon ca m'a couté un bureau d'explosé, un ampli pasque j'ai jetté ma gratte dedans....

Pfou c'est pas très econome de poster sur macgé


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


 



  Un seul mot : *YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## clampin (15 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké


Trop fort


----------



## tomtom (15 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui c'est ce con de tiscali
> J'ai basculer le truc sur mon domaine perso
> 
> La ca marche : KaraToké



MDR   

_Euh, c'est quoi le morceau, ça à l'air pas mal  _


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

"No" de Soulfly sur l'album Soulfly


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juillet 2004)

Top Bassou, vraiment excellente la vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas un peu grossi ?





			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais Dean Martin est un tantinet grassouillet.








  

Pour Bassman : Bravo, c'est trop rigolo.


----------



## lemacbacon (15 Juillet 2004)

Je savais pas a quoi m'attendre à la vue du titre du post du maitre Doc, mais en voyant le .mov. J'ai été tout simplement mdrr
Bravo DOc j'en redemande. Je commande ma iSght pour délirer !
A tcho tout le monde


----------



## lemacbacon (15 Juillet 2004)

AHAHAHHAA
Je kiff le hard rockeur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Parce que, des fois (rarement hein), ben c'est aussi comme ça... 

P.S. : Rassurez-vous, même moi je trouve ça énorme. :love:
P.S. 2 : Mais moi, d'abord, j'ai eu honte. :rose:


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

ENOOOORMISSIME !!!! 
    

  P... !! Doc !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2004)

Mon dieu, Doc !    On peut faire quelque chose pour toi ?


----------



## benjamin (15 Juillet 2004)

Je vois que les points disco ont fait de beaux dégâts sur les forums


----------



## Blytz (15 Juillet 2004)

Enorme le hard rockeur , et le disco aussi


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2004)

2 pages, 2 participations... faudrait vous motiver un peu les amis !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu Doc



Si toi aussi tu t'y mets, je vais finir par y croire !  

Pour ficelle : La capacité de leurs batteries est peut être encore plus faible que celle des miennes, qui sait ?  Laisse-leur au moins le temps de se remettre.


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, des fois (rarement hein), ben c'est aussi comme ça...
> 
> P.S. : Rassurez-vous, même moi je trouve ça énorme. :love:
> P.S. 2 : Mais moi, d'abord, j'ai eu honte. :rose:



Nom de ZEUUUUUUUUUUUS  :love: Les mots me manquent DocEvil pour exprimer mon admiration    :love:    :love:    :love:   

J'ai bien failli réveiller le quartier en m'élatant de rire. Trop fort le suspens.


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Looooool doc, très belle boule a facettes


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, des fois (rarement hein), ben c'est aussi comme ça...


Mais Mais Mais , c'est ENORME, je vous le dis enorme   
doc la chapeau bas


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké


et j'etais passé a coté de ça    mais alors tu as pris des cours acceleres de bresillien


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Max parle très bien engliche


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2004)

:love:

ah, le charme des discothéques en region.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, des fois (rarement hein), ben c'est aussi comme ça...
> 
> P.S. : Rassurez-vous, même moi je trouve ça énorme. :love:
> P.S. 2 : Mais moi, d'abord, j'ai eu honte. :rose:



      

Que dire...


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, des fois (rarement hein), ben c'est aussi comme ça...



Ainsi donc, la queue du mackie se trouverait chez toi ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Je rappelle aussi que c'est dans les boites qu'on chope a fond sur les slows d'enfert  :

Slow qui tue


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle aussi que c'est dans les boites qu'on chope a fond sur les slows d'enfert  :
> 
> Slow qui tue


     
  MDR !!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle aussi que c'est dans les boites qu'on chope a fond sur les slows d'enfert  :
> 
> Slow qui tue



On veut la fin, on veut la fin!!!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2004)

Quand je suis seul devant mon ordi, ça donne parfois ça.... (je pense sérieusement à consulter) ( j'ai été voir Spiderman2 ce soir...ceci explique peut-être cela...excellent ce spiderman.)


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juillet 2004)

Alors là, Doc, Bassman et Paul ...  :hosto:      
Je suis complètement écroulée de rire devant mon mac, il faut absolument que l'on fasse une compil de vos oeuvres en DVD, (à vendre à l'AE par exemple) le succès ne peut être qu'immédiat et retentissant !


----------



## tomtom (16 Juillet 2004)

Mffrmfrrmmmpffff    (fou rire masqué, suis au boulot)


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle aussi que c'est dans les boites qu'on chope a fond sur les slows d'enfert  :
> 
> Slow qui tue


AH vouiiiiii elle est très bonne celle rohhhh la la  :love:  :love:  :love: 

un bon rire dès e matin cela fait du blen


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand je suis seul devant mon ordi, ça donne parfois ça.... (je pense sérieusement à consulter) ( j'ai été voir Spiderman2 ce soir...ceci explique peut-être cela...excellent ce spiderman.)


    
il me manque le chapeau  :love:  :love:  :love: 
c'est très fort ces chtites video ! trsè bon pour les zygogomatiques


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Y a t il un psy dans la salle??   


     :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Doc, Bass et Fog !      
Bon, les autres, sortez vos isight du c... et faites en autant !   
Quoi ? OK, moi d'abord... :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Arf c'est dommage j avais une bonne idee.. mais j ai pas le matos pour.. et il va pas etre facile a chopper


----------



## clampin (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, des fois (rarement hein), ben c'est aussi comme ça...
> 
> P.S. : Rassurez-vous, même moi je trouve ça énorme. :love:
> P.S. 2 : Mais moi, d'abord, j'ai eu honte. :rose:



Trop trop bon !!!!! Dommage que la chanson ne soit pas entière


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2004)

Ouaiiiis ! Bolide !
Ca fait chaud au c½ur de voir tant de joie dans vos foyers respectifs ! 
Je ne regrette pas d'avoir pris ma matinée pour pouvoir rire en vrai    :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle aussi que c'est dans les boites qu'on chope a fond sur les slows d'enfert  :
> 
> Slow qui tue



Ah la vache !  (c'est le cas de le dire) Trop torride le romantisme.     On sent quand meme pointer le Hard Rockeur derrière cette lancinante mélodie (Peut pas s'empecher de gesticuler).


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand je suis seul devant mon ordi, ça donne parfois ça.... (je pense sérieusement à consulter) ( j'ai été voir Spiderman2 ce soir...ceci explique peut-être cela...excellent ce spiderman.)



Excellent


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2004)

MDR   

Encore!


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

PTDR   ​Vraiment très fort :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Paul !!
  MDR !!


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Paul ouais  

Je me leve, je la bouscule (elle fait chier cette conne), j'allume macgé comme d'habitude (me rappelle une chanson ca.....)
 et je tombe sur Foguenne en Moderator


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...Je me leve, je la bouscule (elle fait chier cette conne...


Tu parles :

de ta bouteille d'eau restée ouverte ?
de ta chienne ?
de ta chatte ?
de ta basse ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Non je parle de la vache en peluche que j'ai chopé hier soir en boite de nuit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On veut la fin, on veut la fin!!!



Ouais, y'en a marre des histoires sans queue ni tête ! On a déjà vu ta tête, on veut la fin ! :love:   

Bravo aussi à Paul. Il est bourré de talent ce garçon... J'adore ta mise en scène, ton jeu (et celui de Silvia) et la manière dont tu tires partie des possibilités d'iMovie. Chapeau !  

P.S. : J'en profite également pour remercier toutes celles et tous ceux qui m'ont gratifié d'un mot gentil ou d'un coup de boule. Ils se reconnaîtront.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Paul, j'ai adoré le passage façon Bioman force suisse, option bonnet péruvien 

Bassou, tu n'as pas honte ?! Après on a de la vache folle et on se demande pourquoi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Nom de ZEUUUUUUUUUUUS  :love: Les mots me manquent



Oui bah commence par me rendre mon Nom de Zeus y a un © ? là-dessus    :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah commence par me rendre mon Nom de Zeus y a un © ? là-dessus    :rateau:



Par Jupiter   Sur MacGé peut-être, mais pas de toute éternité, nom d'un éclair (au chocolat)   J'attends qu'Hermès m'envoi la copie de ton copyright. :mouais: Nom de Z.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké




Ca va les cordes vocales?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, des fois (rarement hein), ben c'est aussi comme ça...
> 
> P.S. : Rassurez-vous, même moi je trouve ça énorme. :love:
> P.S. 2 : Mais moi, d'abord, j'ai eu honte. :rose:



Boule à facette et platforme shoes!! Discoooooo!      :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca va les cordes vocales?



Oui ca va


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas, vous êtes très inspirés, on pourrait même en faire un concours à condition d'avoir plus d'entrées :love: Votez les meilleurs comiques de MacGé... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait même en faire un concours à condition d'avoir plus d'entrées :love: Votez les meilleurs comiques de MacGé... :love:



Ah, non ! Moi tout ce que je voulais, c'est rigoler un coup avec des potes. Si ça doit virer à la compét', ça se fera sans moi ! D'autant que les sondages à la con, j'en ai un peu ras-la-casquette...
Par contre, c'est vrai que ça manque de monde : sont timides... :rose:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non ! Moi tout ce que je voulais, c'est rigoler un coup avec des potes. Si ça doit virer à la compét', ça se fera sans moi ! D'autant que les sondages à la con, j'en ai un peu ras-la-casquette...
> Par contre, c'est vrai que ça manque de monde : sont timides... :rose:



Doc' je te laisse parler pour moi aussi 

(m'enerv ce con a penser comme moi  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non ! Moi tout ce que je voulais, c'est rigoler un coup avec des potes. Si ça doit virer à la compét', ça se fera sans moi ! D'autant que les sondages à la con, j'en ai un peu ras-la-casquette...
> Par contre, c'est vrai que ça manque de monde : sont timides... :rose:


 pas particulièrement mais ma palourde n'est pas assez puissante pour que je filme avec l'iSight, j'ai un iBook G3 466 Mhz et l'iSight ne marche qu'à partir du 600. Elle ne tourne que sur iVisit mais c pourri


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> pas particulièrement mais ma palourde n'est pas assez puissante pour que je filme avec l'iSight, j'ai un iBook G3 466 Mhz et l'iSight ne marche qu'à partir du 600. Elle ne tourne que sur iVisit mais c pourri


tu connais pas iChat Usb pour faire tomber la limitation de vitesse?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

oui mais c'est une version d'évalutation, marche plus déjà depuis longtemps  mais iVisit, c'est super pour communiquer :love: du moment que ça fonctionne, même si c'est limité


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Comme on dit les grands esprits ce rencontre.. 

Par contre grand esprit pour bass ca va pas trop ensemble


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

non c'est pas possible ca Blytz, tu as raison mon amour


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non c'est pas possible ca Blytz, tu as raison mon amour



Rassure moi.. ca s adresse pas a moi??  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Doc, Paul et Bassman ... 

BRAVO








Encore ! Encore ! Encore ! Encore ! Encore ! Encore ! Encore ! Encore ! Encore !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Chère Présidente on vous demande ici


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Rassure moi.. ca s adresse pas a moi??  :mouais:



Ben je connais ton frere, donc je me suis dit : 
Comme faut coucher sur macgé
je connais ton frere
Ca va etre plus facile de se le faire

Mais bon j'me suis p'tet planté


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non ! Moi tout ce que je voulais, c'est rigoler un coup avec des potes. Si ça doit virer à la compét', ça se fera sans moi ! D'autant que les sondages à la con, j'en ai un peu ras-la-casquette...
> Par contre, c'est vrai que ça manque de monde : sont timides... :rose:



Tout à fait d'accord, c'est déjà la "compet" au boulot, on va pas s'emmerder avec ça sur macgé.


----------



## clampin (16 Juillet 2004)

Dites, si ça ne vous dérange pas, je pourrais faire une page qui rassemble toutes vos oeuvres ? 

Enfin dites moi si cela vous intéresse et je m'y mets ce soir .....


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Dites, si ça ne vous dérange pas, je pourrais faire une page qui rassemble toutes vos oeuvres ?
> 
> Enfin dites moi si cela vous intéresse et je m'y mets ce soir .....



Si Amok ne contait pas les mettre sur le site avec les pubs je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si Amok ne contait pas les mettre sur le site avec les pubs je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient.



Pareil. Amok a déjà commencé une galerie bien sympathique et il a donc la priorité (en plus il est beau et je l'aime :love: ), mais si les vidéos ne l'intéressent pas, tu as mon feu vert.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si Amok ne contait pas les mettre sur le site avec les pubs je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient.



Clampin il me semble est un bégayeur de posts ou de sujets


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (en plus il est beau et je l'aime :love: )



 :mouais: Chacun son tour !  (Un modo sinon rien  )


NB : les videos l'intéressent aussi il a donné le lien sur celle de Foguenne


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Moi je veux qu'on me verse des droits d'auteur


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux qu'on me verse des droits d'auteur



 Paraît que c'est pas possible sur MacG la politique économique de la maison s'y oppose


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Paraît que c'est pas possible sur MacG la politique économique de la maison s'y oppose



On devrait peut etre leur proposer un pack "Soutenez vos auteurs favoris !"


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On devrait peut etre leur proposer un pack "Soutenez vos auteurs favoris !"



Excellente idée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

excellent vos clips Doc, Bassman, and Foguenne !
  :love:  

   MDR z'êtes trop top !!!   

même que le clip d'hard rock de Bass' a fichu la trouille à ma Pitch et s'est planquée sous le lit hi hi


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Hihihihihi  

Pardon la pitch


----------



## Malkovitch (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hihihihihi
> 
> Pardon la pitch



 

_c'était quoi ça ?_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hihihihihi
> 
> Pardon la pitch



pô grave elle s'en ai déjà remise 
 c'était rigolo y'en a même eu pour les voisins, ayant mis le son à donf !!!


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2004)

un petit resumé ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

lol


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> _c'était quoi ça ?_



c'est ma minette "écaille de tortue" !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé ?



  

 LOL !!! Super GruG !


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé ?


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2004)

petit rappel pour ceux qui n'etaient pas là cet hiver 
y'a pas mal de liens pétés, c'est dommage


----------



## clampin (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Clampin il me semble est un bégayeur de posts ou de sujets



Ben non, je proposait gentillement.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, je proposait gentillement.....



Aucun problème, je t'assure   Personne ne peut tout lire


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, je proposait gentillement.....



No problem, mais la prochaine fois c'est le banissement direct!  

J'ai 100 Mo qui ne demandent qu'a se remplir, au fur et a mesure de mes dispos. Les vidéos sont déjà sur le serveur, il suffit de mettre a jour les liens y menant.

A ce propos, toute aide (technique ou graphique) est la bienvenue. Tout cela a été fait rapidos, histoire de garder une trace, mais si ca devient officiel, autant le faire bien et là je suis vraiment full, au moins pour les deux prochaines semaines, et je ne suis plus : vous êtes déchainés!.  

D'ailleurs, il serait préférable, plutôt que de me reprocher de ne pas mettre en ligne certaines images, de me les envoyer par mail directement. Ne passant que rapidos il m'arrive de ne pas les voir toutes. je garde les pages non lues pour mes vieux jours (c'est à dire bientôt ).



Pour le mail, voir mon profil.


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Bien chef


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Parce que des fois, il me fait ça aussi...

_D'avance, toutes mes excuses auprès des non anglophones, mais je n'avais pas vraiment le choix... _


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Enorme


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Tu leur as donné de l'hélium à respirer avant et le fournisseur est JPMiss c'est ça ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Excellente les expressions de visage


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que des fois, il me fait ça aussi...
> 
> _D'avance, toutes mes excuses auprès des non anglophones, mais je n'avais pas vraiment le choix... _



Une retranscription du "dialogue" pour vous aider à suivre... 

*Le Mac. --* Good evening, Dr Evil. It's good to see you.
I watched your last video this afternoon. It was great, really. You're so brilliant, so sexy... No one is as good as you.
I believe I'm falling in love with you.
I wish you lick my mouse... Oh, forget that! Lick my screen instead!
*Naomi Campbell. --* I can't believe this!
*Le Mac. --* Who are you?
*Naomi Campbell. --* My name is Naomi Campbell and I'm Dr Evil's biggest fan.
Am I not? Lover! Lover!
*Monica Bellucci. --* Liar! Liar! You can't be his biggest fan. I am Monica Bellucci and I AM Dr Evil's biggest fan. My Hero... I want you right now !
*Le Mac. --* Shut up, bitches! Doctor, tell me that I'm the only one, please.
*Naomi Campbell. --* No! Tell them that you love me!
*Monica Bellucci. --* He does not love you, assholes! He is in love with me. Come on, Doctor, I will let you lick my... Ouch!

(Coupure son/image)


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juillet 2004)

Tradutore ..traditore !  

n'empêche , Doc, 10 000 fois merci pour ce haut délire !


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2004)

Après "Scream", apres "Les dents de la mer", après "Massacre a la tronconneuse", après "Le salaire de la peur"

Voici en exclusivité :

Le film qui fout vachement la trouille très fort


Film interdit en salle au moins de 35 ans


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Quelle retombée Bassou  !!! Narf! :love: X-L-ent!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2004)

Et alors il est comment dans la vraie vie sympa, pas trop hautain ?


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors il est comment dans la vraie vie sympa, pas trop hautain ?


c'est ou ça ? hautain ?


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

Enorme bass


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2004)

Pffffffff !!!!   

On n'arrête pas de se répéter !!!!  :sleep: 

Doc, Bassman, c'est géant !!!!!  :rateau: 
        :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Enorme bass



Ah ben rien ne fera jamais concurrence à un bon scenario


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que des fois, il me fait ça aussi...
> _D'avance, toutes mes excuses auprès des non anglophones, mais je n'avais pas vraiment le choix... _


bien vu l'utilisation de voice  :love: il est bougrement créatif le doc  :love: 
chapeau bas monsieur doc  :love:


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Après "Scream", apres "Les dents de la mer", après "Massacre a la tronconneuse", après "Le salaire de la peur"
> Voici en exclusivité :
> Le film qui fout vachement la trouille très fort
> Film interdit en salle au moins de 35 ans


et avec roots tu peux nous faire un truc ? aller steup .... :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2004)

Roots, la chanson de sepultura ???    

J'en ris d'avance


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juillet 2004)

Rha tcheu Foguenne! T'es le KING!!!!!  EXCELLENT!!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Doc : Personne ne s'attendait à ça !  :love: 
Bravo Bass : Pareil !  :love:


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roots, la chanson de sepultura ???


vivi celle la :love:


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben rien ne fera jamais concurrence à un bon scenario



Ptete mais fallait y penser..


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vivi celle la :love:


ou alors Seasons In The Abyss


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Bassman. C'est pour bientôt l'oscar du meilleur Scénario, cela ne fait aucun doute.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé ?



héhé,     




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que des fois, il me fait ça aussi...
> 
> _D'avance, toutes mes excuses auprès des non anglophones, mais je n'avais pas vraiment le choix... _



      
Aich!!! mes côtes.      




			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Après "Scream", apres "Les dents de la mer", après "Massacre a la tronconneuse", après "Le salaire de la peur"
> 
> Voici en exclusivité :
> 
> ...




Ca fait trop d'un coup.         

Je n'aurais plus trop le temps de faire  de truc, faut vraiment que je me mette au boulot.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2004)

Comme campagne promotionnelle pour l'achat d'une webcam, y'aurait pas mieux, en tout cas.
J'ai toujours pensé qu'un truc comme çà ne me servirait à rien, et maintenant je doute...


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

J'ai ressorti ce vieux film du grenier.
Pas de scénario, de la "real-web-cam" enregistré avec evocam (une image par minute) lors d'une journée de délire sur iChat.
Attention, des images peuvent choquer. 

Une journée chez bebert 4,2 Mo.


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Une journée chez bebert 4,2 Mo.


 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ressorti ce vieux film du grenier.
> Pas de scénario, de la "real-web-cam" enregistré avec evocam (une image par minute) lors d'une journée de délire sur iChat.
> Attention, des scènes peuvent choquer.
> 
> Une journée chez bebert 4,2 Mo.




    je me suis toujours demandé "mais que peut il faire d'un aussi grand nez?" Nous avons la réponse...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ressorti ce vieux film du grenier.
> Pas de scénario, de la "real-web-cam" enregistré avec evocam (une image par minute) lors d'une journée de délire sur iChat.
> Attention, des scènes peuvent choquer.
> 
> Une journée chez bebert 4,2 Mo.



gagné: j'ai une crampe dans l'oeuil


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand je suis seul devant mon ordi, ça donne parfois ça.... (je pense sérieusement à consulter) ( j'ai été voir Spiderman2 ce soir...ceci explique peut-être cela...excellent ce spiderman.)




  c'est de qui la reprise de "sex beat"? Elle a l'air par mal   

Si non bien entendu chapeau bas aux contributeurs de ce délire. C'est du grand art


----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> c'est de qui la reprise de "sex beat"? Elle a l'air par mal



Ah !! Toi aussi tu avais remarqué hein ?! 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est une reprise par les "Two Lone Swordsmen" sur l'album "From The Double Gone Chapel"



 :style:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ressorti ce vieux film du grenier.
> Pas de scénario, de la "real-web-cam" enregistré avec evocam (une image par minute) lors d'une journée de délire sur iChat.
> Attention, des images peuvent choquer.
> 
> Une journée chez bebert 4,2 Mo.



héhé.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> c'est de qui la reprise de "sex beat"? Elle a l'air par mal



et c'est dispo  ici, chez Bleep.


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

dodo  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dodo  :love:



Qui s'est permis de venir me filmer pendant mon sommeil?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qui s'est permis de venir me filmer pendant mon sommeil?



Comme quoi, quand l'anesthésiste dort tout seul, il ne se rappelle rien non plus. 

_Sympa naas._


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Juillet 2004)

Mimi 

Pour tt ceux à qui je ne l'ai pas encore dit, chapeau bas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Mimi
> 
> Pour tt ceux à qui je ne l'ai pas encore dit, chapeau bas


Euh ! Yoko ... une petite vidéo de toi peut-être ??????????    :rose:  :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Juillet 2004)

Qui sait... si vous êtes sages


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dodo  :love:



Quand je vois ca j'ai qu une seule envie c est d aller me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait... si vous êtes sages



nous sommes TRES  sages...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

Je dirais même plus ultra sage :love: :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (18 Juillet 2004)

Comme des images  


  Merci à tous pour ces petits moments délirants


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

On est aussi sage que des bebes qui dorment..  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Juillet 2004)

Oki, oki, vous l'aurez votre vidéo durant la semaine, mais ça sera ptet pas moi devant la caméra, je serai ptet derrière


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

Tu preferes rester dans l'ombre??


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

Narf!  ça me tue, j'arrive pas à loader le mien sur mon #@&é de ftp... c'est pitèt parce que c'est chez ifrance. Pourtant mon fichier ne fait que 4.60 Mo... ????  pas glop ça


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

Ifrae m a empeche d acceder a mes fichier sur mon ftp pendant 1 moi mais il m a jamais embete sur la taille de ces fichiers


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

Tu en as bien de la chance, dès qu'un fichier est un peu plus gros que 2 Mo, le truc me fait ch... : il le load entièrement puis quand il a fini de l'uploader, un message d'erreur apparait comme quoi le fichier n'a pas été ajouté en raison de sa taille trop volumineuse...  Pfff... 

Vais trouver une solution et poster le lien dès que possible


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

www.web2ftp.com


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Merci Naas, je devrais assez rapidement trouver une alternative à iFrance


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

free, mais maintenant je crois qu'il faut être connecte via free pour modifier les nouveaux comptes


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Hum... donc, finallement, voici "Angie derrière son Mac lorsque personne ne la regarde", un véritable concours de karaoké   

ça se passe ici  

PS: un tout grand merci à mon hébergeur :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> free, mais maintenant je crois qu'il faut être connecte via free pour modifier les nouveaux comptes



Exact.  Reste à trouver un hébergeur qui accepte ta vidéo.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

vi, Oli, je t'ai devancé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum... donc, finallement, voici "Angie derrière son Mac lorsque personne ne la regarde", un véritable concours de karaoké
> 
> ça se passe ici
> 
> PS: un tout grand merci à mon hébergeur :love:



ça valait le coup de rester sage


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Looool  Angie qui se dandine derrière l'écran


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Maieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Angie, voleuse de chanson


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum... donc, finallement, voici "Angie derrière son Mac lorsque personne ne la regarde", un véritable concours de karaoké
> 
> ça se passe ici
> 
> PS: un tout grand merci à mon hébergeur :love:



Eh bien, une écharpe, un gros pull, c'est toujours l'hiver chez vous ?  (remarque, c'est pas plus folichon à Paris)


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum... donc, finallement, voici "Angie derrière son Mac lorsque personne ne la regarde", un véritable concours de karaoké
> 
> ça se passe ici
> 
> PS: un tout grand merci à mon hébergeur :love:




Très joli ! 
Eh... une chtite question : c'est bassou déguisé en écharpe ?


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum... donc, finallement, voici "Angie derrière son Mac lorsque personne ne la regarde", un véritable concours de karaoké
> 
> ça se passe ici
> 
> PS: un tout grand merci à mon hébergeur :love:



Comme c'est mimi tout ça !  :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Très joli !
> Eh... une chtite question : c'est bassou déguisé en écharpe ?


 Damned, I'm  fait like a rat


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, une écharpe, un gros pull, c'est toujours l'hiver chez vous ?  (remarque, c'est pas plus folichon à Paris)



Ouais pas folichon... mais ils annoncent mieux pour la semaine prochaine y paraît. 



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Très joli !
> Eh... une chtite question : c'est bassou déguisé en écharpe ?



En tout cas très mimi cette écharpe... :love: 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Damned, I'm  fait like a rat



_I'm fat like a rat_?


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

parle pour toi ma couille


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum... donc, finallement, voici "Angie derrière son Mac lorsque personne ne la regarde", un véritable concours de karaoké
> 
> ça se passe ici
> 
> PS: un tout grand merci à mon hébergeur :love:


rohhhhh  :love:  :love:  :love: trop rigolo  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un petit resumé ?



génia! LA compil indispensable!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et c'est dispo  ici, chez Bleep.


 Hé hé pas mal ce truc! Bien glauque avec un sont de basse bien caverneux comme j'aime. Ca me rappelle mon passé gothique d'il y'a 15 - 20 ans


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pas folichon... mais ils annoncent mieux pour la semaine prochaine y paraît.


Oué, apparemment, ils annoncent un magnifique soleil pour le week-end prochain   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, une écharpe, un gros pull, c'est toujours l'hiver chez vous ?  (remarque, c'est pas plus folichon à Paris)


 Je suis malaaaaaaaadeuh!  j'ai attrapé une bronchite en plein mois de juillet, je sais, pas glop


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Aucune santé ces animaux


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, une écharpe, un gros pull, c'est toujours l'hiver chez vous ?  (remarque, c'est pas plus folichon à Paris)


Non, un gros pull anti-canicule !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hum... donc, finallement, voici "Angie derrière son Mac lorsque personne ne la regarde", un véritable concours de karaoké
> 
> ça se passe ici
> 
> PS: un tout grand merci à mon hébergeur :love:



Bravo Modern_thing !         
(tu auras ton coup de boule quand je serais à nouveau autorisé à t'en donner.  )


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Maieuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Angie, voleuse de chanson



un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ici 4,2Mo[/URL] )



Dieu comme t'es lourd     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )


 Trop fort Grug, dommage que je ne sache pas te coup de bouler pour le moment :love:


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )



Terrible Grug ! C'est ma préférée des 3 (nan 41, je parle pas de toi - je me méfie, parce qu'il est susceptible aujourd'hui... pourquoi aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs ?) et celà pour une raison bien précise qui surpasse même la ceinture en cuir de bass en gros plan : ce sont les cloches !
Quelle harmonie, on dirait que cela est fait exprès ! Bravo !


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Voila je ne t'aime plus Guytan, fini les tit coup de boules derriere l'oreille, tu n'auras pas non plus la boite de chocolat que je t'offre chaque année.
Fini aussi les longs calins au bord de la plage quand je te lancais des bouts de bois dans l'eau.
Plus de betises partagées avec toi, non, après ce que tu viens de me faire, il vaut mieux que tu te tiennes loin de moi, car tu es dangereux.

Tu ne souhaites qu'une chose, detruire les autres, mais moi je serais plus fort.

Adieu Guytan, tout il est fini maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Fini aussi les longs calins au bord de la plage quand je te lancais des bouts de bois dans l'eau.



On veut la vidéo ! On veut la vidéo !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2004)

Bravo, bravo... 
Distribution de coup de boule...

  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

Mai, je, non, euh... C'est pas, c'est pas ce que je... que je voulais dire !
Allons, quand-même ta ceinture, hein, hein...  Tu sais comment je l'aime ! Je, je, je cherche mes mots pour dire que j'aime les cloches, mais aussi les ceintures et les bouts de bois dans l'eau.
Comment concilier tout celà... Ah, la vie est mal faite, tiens 

PS : Grug, salaud, briseur de couple à ceinture et bout de bois dans l'eau !


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )



hihihi !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (19 Juillet 2004)

Sympatoche Modern Thing et Grug


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On veut la vidéo ! On veut la vidéo !


 C'est que sur MacGé on va bientôt se lancer de la télé-réalité  :love: on est déjà en train de devenir vicieux :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )




Chers administrateurs de MacG,

Je vous écris pour vous dire que je commence une dépression depuis quelques jours déjà. Ceci a commmencé après avoir vu les bureaux des macusers qui posent mes chef-d'oeuvres, mes i'mac chéris et autres G4 et G5 de mon coeur, au milieu de piles de livres. Ces livres, si je puis m'exprimer ainsi, ont des pages recouvertes de jeunes filles prépubères en soquettes et jupes plissées montrant leurs dessous brodés de pokémons. Je suis en dépression vous dis-je car maintenant je découvre dans un de vos sujets l'état mental des macusers qui, je dois le dire, me fait craindre le pire pour mes enfants puceaux et processoriens chéris ! Comment peut-on les laisser dans les mains de tels individus au comportement pour le moins psychotique ?! Comment peuvent-ils algorythmer et bonguer encore juste dans de telles conditions ?! Comment peuvent-ils se ventiler sans toussoter du ventilateur en voyant leurs acquéreurs se trémousser avec un bonnet rouge sur la tête, avec une écharpe de laine autour du cou par 40 degrés à l'ombre ou à la lueur d'une boule disco de papier alu ?!
Chers administrateurs de MacG, ses images sont insoutenables, je vous prie dès que possible de fournir les bons de réduction ci-joints pour un achat en masse de camisole (celui auquel vous pensez aura double ration car il est résistant au traitement) chimique pour cette bande de fanatiques, oui j'ose le dire !

Steve J. en pleine déprime...Et spiritus santi...


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Merde, je vais devoir remettre une chemise avec les manches dans le dos 
Moi qui venait de sortir de l'institut


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (19 Juillet 2004)

Trop fort Tibo, vraiment trop fort


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Grug !   
Dès que je le peux à nouveau je te coup d'boule ! 

Arf© !!! 
Très drôle Tibo !!!   
Et bien vu !   

:love:


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )


très fort, montage, enchaînements, bandes noires style cinemascope, haut de gamme, un parfum de cinema américain, TROP FORT  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

c'est du commercial tape à l'oeil je vous dis :love:


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2004)

wow ! 

je débarque dans ce sujet, je me tape 12 pages et toutes les vidéos et là :

"vous êtes vraiment des malades !!! mais trop drôles ! ! ! ! ! ! !"


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un thème   (ici 4,2Mo )



       

Après une bande annonce comme celle-là, j'ai hâte de voir la version lonnnnnngue!

 Je t'aurais bien donné une petite tape, mais vbulletin il est pas d'accord!



			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est du commercial tape à l'oeil je vous dis :love:


 jalouse  , grug tu es le tanrantino français  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> jalouse  , grug tu es le tanrantino français  :love:


 C'est pas possible, Tarantino je peux pas le supporter, alors que le truc de Grug c'est euh... c'est quand même plus... enfin moins... enfin ça a un, je, tu vois c'est pas... euh... bon je retire mon objection  

   (non mais en vrai j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites, tous :love: )


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> wow !
> 
> je débarque dans ce sujet, je me tape 12 pages et toutes les vidéos et là :
> 
> "vous êtes vraiment des malades !!! mais trop drôles ! ! ! ! ! ! !"



tout pareil !!!
Félicitation a tous les cinéastes en herbe


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Tu te lances aussi en guise de présentation ?


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

Faites du cinema, ça rapporte 

Points disco : Votre niveau de réputation pour ce message est très positif.

(merci, encore :love: )


----------



## yerodis (20 Juillet 2004)

Trop dla Balle Grug !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Faites du cinema, ça rapporte
> 
> Points disco : Votre niveau de réputation pour ce message est très positif.
> 
> (merci, encore :love: )



Il faut dire aussi qu'avec un tel bonnet...  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi qu'avec un tel bonnet...  :rose:



C'est au moins du bonnet C ca ou je m'y connais pas


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est au moins du bonnet C ca ou je m'y connais pas


Du Bo  Du Bon  Dubonnet


----------



## ApyCop1 (20 Juillet 2004)

Je crois avoir rarement vu un thread pareil.......Messieurs, Madame, je m'incline humblement devant tand d'imagination, d'humour et de n'importe quoi........veuillez excuser le filet d'urine qui pourrais souiller vos godillots, mais j'ai pas pu me retenir :rose:  aïe! mes zigos sont morts.....j'ai mal, c'est bon  ......mais j'ai mal  .....mais qu'est ce que c'est bon    

       :rateau:       

Des que j'ai une cam, je viendrais poser ma petite briquette a ce debut de chateau fort   :rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (20 Juillet 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir rarement vu un thread pareil.......Messieurs, Madame, je m'incline humblement devant tand d'imagination, d'humour et de n'importe quoi........veuillez excuser le filet d'urine qui pourrais souiller vos godillots, mais j'ai pas pu me retenir :rose:  aïe! mes zigos sont morts.....j'ai mal, c'est bon  ......mais j'ai mal  .....mais qu'est ce que c'est bon
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> Des que j'ai une cam, je viendrais poser ma petite briquette a ce debut de chateau fort   :rateau:




héhé ... notre expert en 3D (voir portfolio ) débarque au bar ...    tu peux toujours nous faire une anim, en attendant la webcam ...


----------



## ApyCop1 (20 Juillet 2004)

oups!! chuis r'péré........  <------pourtant, on m'a toujours dit que les lunettes noires assuraient l'icognito  
Une anim, pourquoi pas.....mais bon,un peu long quoi :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2004)

Chez moi quand personne regarde (mais alors vraiment personne)


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Gilbertus (20 Juillet 2004)

Arf  Arf  Arf  

Trop bon, excellent le cadrage du début (bien dans ton personnage...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi quand personne regarde (mais alors vraiment personne)


 Excellent!  :love:

On va bientôt ouvrir un nouveau thread: "MacGé: les séquelles"    :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi quand personne regarde (mais alors vraiment personne)


      
     
  Mmmppfffmmmpfffrrttt !!!


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

je dirais même plus :anesthésié


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

ca doit pas etre facile pour naviguer


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi quand personne regarde (mais alors vraiment personne)


haut de gamme, alors la HAUT      DE         GAMME


j'aime bien le gruyere parce que c'est ecrit gros  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca doit pas etre facile pour naviguer


 Ca se voit tant que ca que j'ai pas le pied marin? 

 Bon si non hier soir il me manquait un accessoire. Donc ce soir il devrait y avoir une verison longue. Une sorte "d'editor's cut" en gros...


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit tant que ca que j'ai pas le pied marin?
> 
> Bon si non hier soir il me manquait un accessoire. Donc ce soir il devrait y avoir une verison longue. Une sorte "d'editor's cut" en gros...



Excellent  
On attend avec impatience la version longue :love:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi quand personne regarde (mais alors vraiment personne)



Bravo !  :love: 
J'adore le cadrage et la séquence glisse !   
(et le t-shirt kichiku beihei )


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit tant que ca que j'ai pas le pied marin?
> 
> Bon si non hier soir il me manquait un accessoire. Donc ce soir il devrait y avoir une verison longue. Une sorte "d'editor's cut" en gros...



Un chien ?! C'est ça qu'il te manquait ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mmmppfffmmmpfffrrttt !!!



Mignon le smiley marco    :style:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi quand personne regarde (mais alors vraiment personne)


top


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un chien ?! C'est ça qu'il te manquait ?


 Surprise!


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas je savais pas que Gilbert montagné etait sur mac


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je savais pas que Gilbert montagné etait sur mac


 
 Lui non plus!   




 Ce qui m'a aussi étonné c'est qu'il soit sur Gnutella...


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Pfff menteur, t'as tous ses albums (1 ?? 2 ??? )

Dommage avec un avatar comme ca, on imaginait du iggy pop, tu viens de casser un mythe


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Kess t'en sais si Iggy il ecoute pas du Gilbert Montagné d'abord?


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

moi c'que j'en dit......


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mignon le smiley marco    :style:  :love:


  Merci nato !


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Kess t'en sais si Iggy il ecoute pas du Gilbert Montagné d'abord?


 moi c'est pareil, des fois dans les cages d'ascenceur j'écoute du christian morin


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Elles sont cuitas, les bananas
Decoupées en dos, les patatos
Cuitas, les bananas
Decoupées en dos, les patatos


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont cuitas, les bananas
> Decoupées en dos, les patatos
> Cuitas, les bananas
> Decoupées en dos, les patatos


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont cuitas, les bananas
> Decoupées en dos, les patatos
> Cuitas, les bananas
> Decoupées en dos, les patatos


euh... désolé, mais ça c'est pas Christian Morin, c'est Philippe Risoli :love:  :hosto:   

et je le prouve


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Pardon j'suis pas specialiste non plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2004)

je suis un expert en chanson ringardes


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Oui j'ai cru comprendre


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je suis un expert en chanson ringardes


 Une chanson! une chanson! une chanson!


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Ouais une chanson !!! 



(me demande si on fait pas une conerie la....)


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Pitèt mais tout ce qu'on risque, c'est de bien rigoler  narf! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Z'y va Fabienr, te laisse pas intimider, fais péter la glotte dans le cromi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

:love: Narf! Guytenta :love:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi quand personne regarde (mais alors vraiment personne)



        
J'ai du attendre de rentrer du boulot pour voir ça.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Ayé j'ai mis a jour le lien (qui reste donc le meme ) pour le director's cut (avec cascades et accessoires)


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juillet 2004)

ouaisssss ! encore mieux Jpmiss ..     !!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ayé j'ai mis a jour le lien (qui reste donc le meme ) pour le director's cut (avec cascades et accessoires)



 ton bonus track c'est pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ayé j'ai mis a jour le lien (qui reste donc le meme ) pour le director's cut (avec cascades et accessoires)



Bolide ! J'espère toutefois qu'aucun fromage n'a subi de dommage durant le tournage (je dégage dans les parages car ce n'est plus de mon âge). :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ayé j'ai mis a jour le lien (qui reste donc le meme ) pour le director's cut (avec cascades et accessoires)



Excellent


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Excellent


  Pas mieux !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love: Le gruyère qui est n'écrit en gros :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

:hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 

Roôooooh, cesse de boire et rentre à la maison tout de suite  


:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

T'as entièrement raison, je vais partir au bal et boire là-bas :rateau: :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

nan, reviens, :love:  je deconne,  j'te raconterais la fin


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ayé j'ai mis a jour le lien (qui reste donc le meme ) pour le director's cut (avec cascades et accessoires)


----------



## ApyCop1 (21 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>



mais mais!! qu'est ce que tu fait là Chinobu??? descend, tu vas encore te vautrer  

ce post est de plus en plus surréaliste, bravo!   par contre, ca arrange pas mes douleurs zigomatiques :rateau:


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

Arffff! Je ne m'étais jamais attardé dans cette discussion, par manque de temps.

Je viens de tout parcourir. Je n'ai pas cesser de rire... Les clients du bar (un vrai) ont dû me prendre pour un malade. 

Bravo à tout le monde. Quel talent...  


PS: JPMiss, le vrai gruyère n'a pas de trous. C'est l'emmental qui en a.    Mais bon, on s'en fout


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2004)

Excellent JPMiss.


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

lol l'emental


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca se passe plutot comme ca  héhéhéhhéé
> 
> KaraToké



METAL !! :love:


----------



## Gribok (22 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les points disco ont fait de beaux dégâts sur les forums




On m'appelle ? :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oué, apparemment, ils annoncent un magnifique soleil pour le week-end prochain   :love:


----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lol l'emental



Qu'est-ce qui te fait rire? 

Le vrai gruyère n'a pas de trous.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

C'est l'angoisse de la page blanche, le gruyère


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui te fait rire?
> 
> Le vrai gruyère n'a pas de trous.



Et le vrai gruyère suisse c'est super bon (celui qiu n'a pas de trou)   Mais un peu cher en France   Mais tellement bon


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Et sinon des fois y'a du vrai fromage : le reblochon, l'epoisse.....

Pasque le gruyere comme l'emental.... ca fait pas bander niveau saveur


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui te fait rire?
> 
> Le vrai gruyère n'a pas de trous.


 :affraid:

Argl, mais...mais tu lis ce que tu publie ??

:modo: :hosto:


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2004)

c'est nul, chuis suisse, mais j'aime pas trop le gruyère 

par contre la tomme vaudoise  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2004)

Arf ! Je vous posterai un truc demain matin ......  :rateau: 
ps : comme au bureau je suis sur PC, je ne l'ai qu'au format mpeg (28 Mo !!!!) - ce soir, conversion en .mov sur mon Mac et je le dépose délicatement demain matin .....


----------



## gootch (22 Juillet 2004)

arretez moi les trous noirs ça me fait flipper


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Je vous posterai un truc demain matin ......  :rateau:
> ps : comme au bureau je suis sur PC, je ne l'ai qu'au format mpeg (28 Mo !!!!) - ce soir, conversion en .mov sur mon Mac et je le dépose délicatement demain matin .....


Bonjour TheBig
Bravo à DocEvil et aux autres posteurs qui nous ont bien amusés ici.
Le narcissisme de quelques-uns a des bons côtés et les autres en profitent égoïstement.
Bon courage pour la cure d'amincissement... du truc en question.   
Je devrai attendre jusqu'à mardi pour jouer les voyeurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage pour la cure d'amincissement... du truc en question.


Arf ! merci loustic !!!  
ps : surtout que j'ai risqué mon job pour tourner ce truc !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui te fait rire?
> 
> Le vrai gruyère n'a pas de trous.



Les trous dans le gruyère, c'est l'effet dévastateur de l'appétit du rat fiscal sur le production de la vache laitière contribuable, camarade !


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon des fois y'a du vrai fromage : le reblochon, l'epoisse.....
> 
> Pasque le gruyere comme l'emental.... ca fait pas bander niveau saveur



Ah ! Un bon Saint-Félicien (bien fait) à manger à la petite cuillière   Un régal   (Et là côté goût tu peux y aller... Non de Zeus© !!!!)


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Voila quelqu'un qui me comprend


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai, un bon fromage se doit de faire partir les gencives en retraite


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, un bon fromage se doit de faire partir les gencives en retraite



Joliment tourné, supermoquette


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2004)

Arghhhh !!! Un anesthesiste aveugle !    :affraid:


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, un bon fromage se doit de faire partir les gencives en retraite


 euh et la vidéo, elle est où la vidéo ?


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Un bon Saint-Félicien (bien fait) à manger à la petite cuillière   Un régal   (Et là côté goût tu peux y aller... Non de Zeus© !!!!)



Un bon vieux calendosse périmé, ça te fout une haleine fraîche pour toute la journée !  :sick:


----------



## piro (22 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux calendosse périmé, ça te fout une haleine fraîche pour toute la journée !  :sick:


mmmmm
c est encore meilleur si tu le laisse rechauffer un peu sur un radiateur 
barbare inside


----------



## ApyCop1 (22 Juillet 2004)

y'a pas mieux qu'un bon époisse bien fait pour avoir l'haleine avenante <--Bourgogne inside


----------



## piro (22 Juillet 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas mieux qu'un bon époisse bien fait pour avoir l'haleine avenante <--Bourgogne inside


ou sinon une arme de destruction massive le fromage corse


----------



## ApyCop1 (22 Juillet 2004)

AHHHH!!! NON!! pas le Casgiu  Merzu  :affraid:  :affraid:  :modo:  :modo:


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

pfou, ça pue ici.


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Normal j'ai viré mes baskets


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Je vous posterai un truc demain matin ......  :rateau:
> ps : comme au bureau je suis sur PC, je ne l'ai qu'au format mpeg (28 Mo !!!!) - ce soir, conversion en .mov sur mon Mac et je le dépose délicatement demain matin .....



Tu pourrais pas faire ces cochonneries chez toi, comme tout le monde ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon des fois y'a du vrai fromage : le reblochon, l'epoisse.....
> 
> Pasque le gruyere comme l'emental.... ca fait pas bander niveau saveur


 
 Oui enfin, le St Marcelin ou la Cancoillotte, tu m'excusera mais a lire c'est un peu du chinois... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas mieux qu'un bon époisse bien fait pour avoir l'haleine avenante <--Bourgogne inside



pour les connaisseurs (en gout et en odeurs): comment appelle-t-on ce fromage qui a le même gout et la même forme que l'Epoisse, mais qui est 5 fois plus petit?


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, un bon fromage se doit de faire partir les gencives en retraite


Et après les ratiches se déchaussent. Pouah !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2004)

Vous êtes gentils mais le flood dans TOUS LES SUJETS ça va un moment.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes gentils mais le flood dans TOUS LES SUJETS ça va un moment.



Ça se passe comme ça...

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne (je ne regarderai jamais plus les modérateurs comme avant)
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug (mon préféré, mais ne le dites pas aux autres )
- Chez jpmiss (je ne regarderai jamais plus le gruyère comme avant)

Le résumé de Grug 

Voilà, j'espère n'avoir oublié personne.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes gentils mais le flood dans TOUS LES SUJETS ça va un moment.



...c'est pour ça que je suggère la création d'un sujet "Ultraflood again" où tout le monde viendrait flooder :rateau:

Après tout, pourquoi pas ? On a jamais essayé avec vBulletin 
Ça doit certainement mieux marcher qu'avec UBB


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !



Hihihihi


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !


 T'es le plus fort Doc!!!   

 PS1: tu te douche en t-shirt?

 PS2: tres chouette ton nouveau look Haroun El Poussah!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est pour ça que je suggère la création d'un sujet "Ultraflood again" où tout le monde viendrait flooder :rateau:
> 
> Après tout, pourquoi pas ? On a jamais essayé avec vBulletin
> Ça doit certainement mieux marcher qu'avec UBB



Ce n'est pas nécessairement l'endroit idéal pour faire une telle suggestion, mais enfin... Il faut croire que le flood c'est comme une envie de pisser : ça vous prend n'importe où. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS1: tu te douche en t-shirt?



Non, mais comme je ne vis pas tout seul, j'évite de traverser la maison à poil entre la douche et l'ordi... 

P.S. : Merci.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !



     le coup des choeurs.        

(bravo pour le regroupement des vidéos, on le refera régulièrement pour plus de lisibilité du sujet.    )


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

hihihi, ça me donne envie de me lancer...


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !



É-NOR-ME !!!    

J'adore le chat derrière, complètement blazé !  :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !



On voit ton chat désespéré derrière toi qui appelle a l'aide. Vraiment faut faire quelque chose pour ce chaton


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !



Je l'adore (in an american way) ! 
Quel bel être ! 
Il me fait dresser les poils, me fait bafouiller ! 
Et avec quelle aisance il se lave sous la vue de la caméra. 
C'est mieux que Zorro avec son loup de partouze (car là c'est vraiment naturel). 
Bravo ! 
Vraiment bravo !

Et il s'appelle comment, ton chat ?


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

Ah ben voilà : Doc Evil vous montre son c½ur après lavage, et vous tous autant que vous êtes, vous regardez le chat ! Ben bravo, tiens !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Doc en mamamouchi ça vaut le détour


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

Oui, et quel tour de main ! Il hésite manifestement un peu, on le sent, mais il était "perfect on the first try" comme disent nos amis pakistanais


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

et on dit Maître Doc 











PS : on dit merci aussi


----------



## Silvia (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !



Très bon choix musical  On aurait dû faire un duo lorsqu'on était chez toi 
"Ai, ai, ai, ai, meu campo lalalalalala"     :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Par contre moi ca va de plus en plus mal...... Elles sont ou les vacances ??

 Les Macgé : Des machines a poster


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre moi ca va de plus en plus mal...... Elles sont ou les vacances ??
> 
> Les Macgé : Des machines a poster



La force soit avec toi si la cafetière à bout de bras tu as !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre moi ca va de plus en plus mal...... Elles sont ou les vacances ??
> 
> Les Macgé : Des machines a poster




Merde ! Mais comment as-tu réussi à faire cette imitation quasi-parfaite de moi ? 
(alors que ma webcam n'est pas encore arrivée dans ma maison)


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre moi ca va de plus en plus mal...... Elles sont ou les vacances ??
> 
> Les Macgé : Des machines a poster



C'est quoi cette coupe de légionnaire Bass ?    :mouais:


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

tiens t'es allé au coiffeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette coupe de légionnaire Bass ?    :mouais:



C'est la nouvelle coupe été 2004, quel fashion victim ce Bassou !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens t'es allé au coiffeur



Non, on n'amène pas le Bassou au coiffeur comme la vache au Bassou, mais il va chez le coiffeur


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, on n'amène pas le Bassou au coiffeur comme la vache au Bassou, mais il va chez le coiffeur


Non, le M4K, le vrai, il va « au » coiffeur, comme il va « au » front, « à » l'ennemi. Il ne joue plus avec ses peluches lui, il les viole !! Bref, le M4K, c'est pas un mickey _gling-gling_ !!


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, le M4K, le vrai, il va « au » coiffeur, comme il va « au » front, « à » l'ennemi. Il ne joue plus avec ses peluches lui, il les viole !! Bref, le M4K, c'est pas un mickey _gling-gling_ !!


 cqfd


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !




Trop fort le style   
Trop fort le scénario  
Trop fort la technique  
Trop fort le second rôle (félin)  
Trop fort le talent, Je m'incline maitre DocEvil


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre moi ca va de plus en plus mal...... Elles sont ou les vacances ??
> 
> Les Macgé : Des machines a poster



Ne serais tu pas le Samson de ces Forums : On te coupe les cheveux et tu perds tes forces


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ne serais tu pas le Samson de ces Forums : On te coupe les cheveux et tu perds tes forces



Il utilise, en tout cas, la même mâchoire pour bailler.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre moi ca va de plus en plus mal...... Elles sont ou les vacances ??
> 
> Les Macgé : Des machines a poster



Arfff!!! ca me rappelle des nuits a l'hosto ou y'avait rien a foutre


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bref, le M4K, c'est pas un mickey _gling-gling_ !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

Trop fort Bassou, dommage que je t'ai déjà coup-de-boulé dernièrement, je te re-coup-de-boulerais bien moi...  :love:


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2004)

Doc ma femme pense que tes films sont... excellents (je cite)  :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette coupe de légionnaire Bass ?    :mouais:



Ouais je sais , le coiffeur m'a loosé, j'voulais pas si court (bien que j'ai fait plus court quelques années auparavent)  mais bon ca va repousser.

Par contre c'est clair que ca me donne pas une tete sympathique


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il utilise, en tout cas, la même mâchoire pour bailler.



celle la meme uqi me permet aussi d'hurler en repet'


----------



## gotan (23 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et au sortir de la douche, je ne vous raconte même pas !


Dis moi doc t'as quoi comme cdtheque pour nous sortir une bossa nova aussi chouete que celle la?? C'est quoi ? Qui ? Ou? Quand ? Comment ? 

Allez pour la Peine je te coup de boule  :casse: :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

le coup de boule à zéro, un concept intéressant  

(après 50 messages ton coup de boule aura un peu d'impact)
:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

Arrrghhhhhh !!!!!!    
...je prépare ma séquence quicktime (2,5 mB) ce matin ... je me prépare à la déposer délicatement sur mon iDisk ... Arghhhh ! : pas d'accès !!! ... je ne sais pas ce qui se passe ... plus moyen d'accéder à mon ftp depuis mon PC... 

ps : si ça se prolonge, quelqu'un aurait l'amabilité de bien vouloir héberger ma séquence pendant quelques jours sur son propre ftp...:rose:   

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

moi j'aurais bien voulu zebig, mais j'suis pu a la maison donc plus de ftp


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aurais bien voulu zebig, mais j'suis pu a la maison donc plus de ftp


...c'est l'intention qui compte !!!...  
    :love:


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2004)

et avec www.web2ftp.com ?


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhhhhh !!!!!!
> ...je prépare ma séquence quicktime (2,5 mB) ce matin ... je me prépare à la déposer délicatement sur mon iDisk ... Arghhhh ! : pas d'accès !!! ... je ne sais pas ce qui se passe ... plus moyen d'accéder à mon ftp depuis mon PC...
> 
> ps : si ça se prolonge, quelqu'un aurait l'amabilité de bien vouloir héberger ma séquence pendant quelques jours sur son propre ftp...:rose:
> ...


 no problemo, envois.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi doc t'as quoi comme cdtheque pour nous sortir une bossa nova aussi chouete que celle la?? C'est quoi ? Qui ? Ou? Quand ? Comment ?
> 
> Allez pour la Peine je te coup de boule  :casse: :love:



Il s'agit d'une chanson intitulée "South American Way", interprétée par Carmen Miranda au début des années 1940 (ou à la fin des années 1930, je n'ai pas de détails sur ce point).
En fait, ce petit film est un modeste clin d'½il à l'un de mes réalisateurs favoris : Woody Allen. On entend cette chanson dans une courte scène de son délicieux "Radio Days". 

P.S. : Merci. :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Et sinon t'aime les brocolis Sonnyboy ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Tiens Sonnyboy est de retour...  :rateau:

Hello Sonny  :love:


----------



## tomtom (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhhhhh !!!!!!
> ...je prépare ma séquence quicktime (2,5 mB) ce matin ... je me prépare à la déposer délicatement sur mon iDisk ... Arghhhh ! : pas d'accès !!! ... je ne sais pas ce qui se passe ... plus moyen d'accéder à mon ftp depuis mon PC...
> 
> ps : si ça se prolonge, quelqu'un aurait l'amabilité de bien vouloir héberger ma séquence pendant quelques jours sur son propre ftp...:rose:
> ...



J'te prête un p'tit bout de mon idisk si tu le souhaite


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'te prête un p'tit bout de mon idisk si tu le souhaite


 Ouais faut faire qq chose pour thebig, j'ai hate de le voir faire le con! 

 Moi je peux pas because au boulot et gros firewall qui laisse pas passer le ftp


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Faut faire un Zebigethon


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon, qui se charge du standard?  faudra aussi un numéro de compte pour les dons...  :love: :rateau:


----------



## bebert (23 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'te prête un p'tit bout de mon idisk si tu le souhaite



Il a essayé de me l'envoyer par email, mais sans succès. Il va passer sa journée de travail à régler se problème "majeur" !


----------



## tomtom (23 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il a essayé de me l'envoyer par email, mais sans succès. Il va passer sa journée de travail à régler se problème "majeur" !




J'envois DHL


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui se charge du standard?  faudra aussi un numéro de compte pour les dons...  :love: :rateau:



Amok s'en charge du numéro de compte, comme d'habitude , noblesse oblige  Et puis méfions-nous des suisses  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'te prête un p'tit bout de mon idisk si tu le souhaite


Arf ! Merci tomtom !    ... mais bebert est déjà sur la brèche !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
...de toutes manières, j'ai mis tout le service en alerte et on ne bosse plus que sur des bidouillages de firewall !!!!    
Faut que ça passe ... et ça passera même si je dois le faire cramer !!!!!!   :love:


----------



## bebert (23 Juillet 2004)

Ayé, mon big, tu peux aller chercher le lien en MP ! 
On a bien rigolé avec ma fille ! hihihi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!    

...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!

Arf ! C'est ici !!!!! 

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!
> 
> ...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


  Maintenant c'est sur et certain: ce type est malade!!!
  Ne riez pas de ses pitreries, vous ne feriez qu'aggraver son cas!





  Mwouarrffff!!!! Pas pu m'retenir   

  Un calecif tout propre!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

Y'a Gros René qui vient de me dire : "et tout ça pour ça !!!!!  " !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

Et tu en organises souvent dans ta Thebig Backroom des bals clandestins pour peluches esseulées ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Gros René qui vient de me dire : "et tout ça pour ça !!!!!  " !!!!!!!!!


 Ligote le au radiateur en slip-chaussettes et fais nous une petite vidéo!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Gros René qui vient de me dire : "et tout ça pour ça !!!!!  " !!!!!!!!!



Il ne sait pas ce que c'est Gros René lui d'être une petite bête pelucheuse cantonnée à jouer les seconds rôles dans les toilettes d'une grande entreprise, alors que la gloire vous tend les bras si le chef le veux bien !  Elles devaient être toutes choses ces petites bêtes de sortir de cet endroit humide et sombre sentant la lavande !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu en organises souvent dans ta Thebig Backroom des bals clandestins pour peluches esseulées ?



  ... pas trop souvent !!!!!! J'ai encore une famille à nourrir !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!
> 
> ...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Je crois bien que c'est celle qui m'a le plus fait rire !!    :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

_Par contre, je n'ai pas reconnue Modern_Thing, elle avait pourtant dit qu'elle avait été aussi au bal ce soir là... _


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... pas trop souvent !!!!!! J'ai encore une famille à nourrir !!!!! :rateau:



Ça bouffe beaucoup une peluche ?  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!
> 
> ...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Rien à dire si ce n'est: génial


----------



## piro (23 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien que c'est celle qui m'a le plus fait rire !!  :rose: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _Par contre, je n'ai pas reconnue Modern_Thing, elle avait pourtant dit qu'elle avait été aussi au bal ce soir là... _


ca devais etre la raison du depart precipite pour l accueillir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elles devaient être toutes choses ces petites bêtes de sortir de cet endroit humide et sombre sentant la lavade !


Et voilà ! J'en étais sûr !   "on" n'a pas bien regardé ! "on" n'a pas fait attention !  
... c'est d'un tiroir que je les sors, pas de mon froc !!!!! :rateau:       :love: 

ps : de toutes façons, pour K&P c'est jpmiss leur héro !!!    ... elles n'arrêtent pas de se repasser la scène du gruyère en boucle !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

pfffffffrrrrrrr entre DocEvil et TheBig je passe vraiment pour un nase au bureau, mes collègues sont scotchés derrière mes écran en me demandant: mais sur quel putain de site tu vas?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : de toutes façons, pour K&P c'est jpmiss leur héro !!!   ... elles n'arrêtent pas de se repasser la scène du gruyère en boucle !!!!!


K&P PowwwWWAAAAaaaahhhh!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> K&P PowwwWWAAAAaaaahhhh!! :love:  :love:  :love:



JPmiss le roi du gruyère à trous !   Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, il fait des p'tits trous...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> JPmiss le roi du gruyère à trous !   Des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, il fait des p'tits trous...


Le probleme avec les trous c'est que plus y a de gruyère plus y a de trous et plus y a de trous ben moins y a de gruyère...

Notes pour les Suisses: oui je sais y pas de.....


----------



## chagregel (23 Juillet 2004)

Attention les les mini, plutôt et autres amis de mickey,

La c'est lourd:

www.sacres-jeunes.com/Greg/MacG/vid/chagregel.mov

Impressionné hein....    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> K&P PowwwWWAAAAaaaahhhh!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu m'files la bouteille de N2O?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!
> 
> ...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Narf... Impec TheBig... :love:   Dis... t'as un air de famille avec Sylko...  :rateau: 



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Attention les les mini, plutôt et autres amis de mickey,
> 
> La c'est lourd:
> 
> ...



Ouarf...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'files la bouteille de N2O?


'n'a presk'pu :hosto: :casse: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'n'a presk'pu :hosto: :casse: :rateau:



oh t'sais c'était pas pour moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Attention les les mini, plutôt et autres amis de mickey,
> 
> La c'est lourd:
> 
> ...



Mézavapabiendantatêtatoa :hosto:  :mouais:  :hosto:


----------



## chagregel (23 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mézavapabiendantatêtatoa :hosto:  :mouais:  :hosto:




y paré ke g tro parlé avec supermoquette    :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> y paré ke g tro parlé avec supermoquette    :hein:



 :mouais: Juste parlé ?! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Attention les les mini, plutôt et autres amis de mickey,
> 
> La c'est lourd:
> 
> ...



Je vois que t'as reçu le DHL


----------



## chagregel (23 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que t'as reçu le DHL



Non je suis allé en Hollande ce week end    :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Juste parlé ?! :mouais:




Presque    :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

... juste un petit conseil en passant : "virez Netscape ou surveillez vos arrières !!!!"   

voir point 4 - notes actuelles de sécurité - tidju ! ça fait peur 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... juste un petit conseil en passant : "virez Netscape ou surveillez vos arrières !!!!"
> 
> voir point 4 - notes actuelles de sécurité - tidju ! ça fait peur
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 C quoi ce bins, pas moyen de télécharger la version 7.0 gratos, soit-disant que les cookies ne sont pas activées, un machin comme ça, :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ce bins, pas moyen de télécharger la version 7.0 gratos, soit-disant que les cookies ne sont pas activées, un machin comme ça, :hein:



  ... pour ceusses qui auraient des problèmes à charger la page, voici le paragrahe en question :

"La vulnérabilité de l&#8217;orifice marron - Cette vulnérabilité a été identifiée dans les versions 4.0 jusqu&#8217;à 4.74 de Netscape Communicator sur les systèmes d&#8217;exploitation Windows, Macintosh et Unix. De même, elle n&#8217;affecte pas Netscape Communicator 4.75 et les pré-versions 1 ou 2 de Netscape 6"

Arf !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!
> 
> ...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## chagregel (23 Juillet 2004)

Va falloir m'expliquer la  :mouais:  :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Orifice marron???    narf! :hein:


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... pour ceusses qui auraient des problèmes à charger la page, voici le paragrahe en question :
> 
> "La vulnérabilité de l?orifice marron - Cette vulnérabilité a été identifiée dans les versions 4.0 jusqu?à 4.74



Mets de l'huile.


----------



## macmarco (23 Juillet 2004)

TheBig !!!  
Il faut que je te dise que tu as un nouveau fan : Pierre, mon neveu de trois ans qui ne se lasse pas de voir et revoir tes exploits, notamment ton départ précipité !  Il a fallu que je lui repasse la vidéo cinq ou six fois !  :rateau:  
"acor, acor, patir le meussieur !"   

  
   
:love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

lol zebig je viens de voir ton film, ca bosse dur on dirait


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!
> 
> ...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Excellent   Je vois qu'il y a des relants de bal de Fête Nationale   Non Modern__Thing je ne parle pas de ta fin de soirée acroupie devant un panneau de sortie de"village" (qui arrivait un peu vite vers toi, le panneau, je suppose), à évacuer un trop plein de Kriek, dans lequel baignaient tes dents du fond....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Mais je suis raisonnable moah :love: la Kriek c bon et digeste :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis raisonnable moah :love: la Kriek c bon et digeste :love:



Ouuuaaahh l'autre... On peut pas être raisonnable face à une Belge (je parle évidemment de la bière... évidemment     ) Elle ne peut que faire germer en nous une passion dévorante...


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non je suis allé en Hollande ce week end    :rateau:


 et il t'en reste ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juillet 2004)

Nan, il fallait bien prendre le tt pour faire un truc pareil...   

TheBigounet, comme d'hab, trop fort :love: :love:     :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

ok...
toi, va falloir que tu suives un peu 

y'a quelques règles
la première est : 
ON TOUCHE PAS À TheBiG !!!
(où alors faut vraiment être hyper constructif  )



sinon, bienvenue et joli avatar.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> >Ah mais je vais pas le toucher, j'ai pas envie d'être malade après



Si seulement ça pouvait s'attraper comme ça la belge attitude !


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir m'expliquer la  :mouais:  :rose:  :mouais:




C'est ici pour comprendre


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça y est grâce à bebert mon hébergeur !!!!!!!!!!! Mille mercis bebert !!!!!
> 
> ...J'ai pris de gros risques ce matin pour tourner ce chef-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


    

voici venu le temps des montres joyeux où c'est tout les jours le printemps 
même en juillet, c'est dire.


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

En gros, pour l'instant :
Ça se passe comme ça...

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug 
- Chez jpmiss
- unrésumé de Grug
- chez Bassman (4)
- Chez DocEvil (4)
- Chez thebiglebowsky 
- Chez chagregel


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2004)

mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?


  Arf© !!   
  Magnifique Ficelle !   

  :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?


  excellent  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?



Trop bon le kiwiwi. J'aurais penché plutôt pour un Colibiri transgénique, dopé aux hormones de croissance, et imbibé de LSD iTuniens...    Mais bon je m'y connais pas beaucoup en oiseaux rares  :mouais: Mais là je crois qu'on en tient un sacré rare.


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> - chez Bassman (4)
> - Chez chagregel


et j'avais raté ça   sans parler de ficelle   
bon faut que je prenne des cours de vidéo  :love: 

bassman j'ai une adresse pour toi  :rateau:     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?



C'est génial. 
En plus, j'adore la tête que tu fais en sortant du "truc".


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est génial.
> En plus, j'adore la tête que tu fais en sortant du "truc".



pas mangé, encore aviné de cette nuit, et degoulinant de sueur, c'est réalisé sans trucage 
mais j'ai bien failli tomber dans les pommes.
merci pour vos compliments... :rose: 

Doc, il y aura une projo de la totale aux fêtes du poutet, en décembre.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Juillet 2004)

Je suis "total" avec toi, sur ce coup-là ! 
(Rien à voir avec l'industrie pétrolière, hein... ni avec quelque secouage humoristique)


----------



## nato kino (24 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?



Et en plus ça vole !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?



Je peux avoir la cuisse ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juillet 2004)

Et moi je veux l'aile alors


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

Et cé comment devant un PC ? hihi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> Et cé comment devant un PC ? hihi



Devant un PC ?
J'imagine volontiers que cela doit ressembler à ça...


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Devant un PC ?
> J'imagine volontiers que cela doit ressembler à ça...


   
  Me fais pas rire, Doc, j'ai mal à la gorge et je tousse ! :rateau: 
  Aïe !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

À la c'est trés clair


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juillet 2004)

Oh la surprise !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Devant un PC ?
> J'imagine volontiers que cela doit ressembler à ça...



Doc  :mouais: une tite Kriek Belle Vue    Ah non c'est vrai c'est pas toi ça !


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2004)




----------



## gotan (25 Juillet 2004)

Citation:
Posté par *DocEvil*
_Devant un PC ?
J'imagine volontiers que cela doit ressembler à ça...  _



Doc :mouais: une tite Kriek Belle Vue   Ah non c'est vrai c'est pas toi ça !   

Non, de plus, la kriek donne un son plus gras :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Devant un PC ?
> J'imagine volontiers que cela doit ressembler à ça...



Mouarf !    :love: 
Quel naturel ! et le petit sourire post-éructat de contentement sensible ! Impeccable


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf !    :love:
> Quel naturel ! et le petit sourire post-éructat de contentement sensible ! Impeccable



Tu lui as bien tapoté dans le dos mais maintenant il faut lui donner sa totote !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> Non, de plus, la kriek donne un son plus gras :rose:



Tu as l'oreille universelle ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2004)

...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2004)

T'es fouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## nato kino (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Heureux de voir que l'accès à ton iDisk ne te cause plus de souci  !!  :bebe:     :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Hihihi, excellent  

_Comment il fait pour toujours deviner juste ?  :mouais: 

  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Je n'ai pas de don de double vue j'peux jouer quand même ?


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...


j'adore, c'est doux, c'est frais, c'est charmant et printanier :love:


----------



## bebert (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Ça mérite un bon "Arfffff" ça !!!    :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

excellent


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2004)

Ouais ! Mortel !  :love: 
Moi je n'avais trouvé que les deux premiers mais comme je fais un peu de magie aussi, je ne vais pas aller te demander de dévoiler ton secret


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Comme quoi les dimanches passent et ne se ressemblent pas forcément... 
Bravo thebig ! Crois bien que j'apprécie pleinement le choix de l'illustration sonore...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Et si tu le refaisais avec les verres pleins?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juillet 2004)

Excellent thebigounet


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...


 Waouh ZeBig :love: ça mérite bien un tit coup de boule ça :love: 

Excellent


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...


Criminel ! Je viens d'avaler tout rond un fisherman's friend ! :hein: 
  

Pour la musique je préfère le choix de jpmiss ou du Doc


----------



## nato kino (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu le refaisais avec les verres pleins?



Oui, et un ballon de foot...


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

comprend pô  
il fallait mettre la balle dans le verre ?
bah il suffisait de retourner le verre non ? :mouais: 

bah quoi ?


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Devant un PC ?
> J'imagine volontiers que cela doit ressembler à ça...


Mon admiration commence à devenir vénération   ... Milles merci pour c'est moment "exquis" vénérable Doc Evil   



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Ah ! Ces dimanches d'été ou tout n'est que douceur et volupté... Encore Bravo TheBig


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Narf! 

Le Doc a encore frappé


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?



Trop fort les effets speciaux! T'as bossé chez Lucas Prod?      

Et encore unc oup de boule bien mérité!  :casse:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Ta famille t'a vu faire ca?     :rateau: 

En tous cas, eh ben voila: encore un calcif tout propre foutu! Merci thebig!   

   

C'est quoi la zic? La fanfare locale où tu oeuvre au bombardon?


----------



## molgow (26 Juillet 2004)

Ce thread est vraiment excellent!! Je me demande pourquoi je n'y étais pas venu faire un tour avant ! 

Bravo à tous les acteurs et réalisateurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...




bravo, toi et Doc Evil méritez ce nain d'or ex-aequo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la zic? La fanfare locale où tu oeuvre au bombardon?


...euh ! un orchestre bavarois ... "T.G.B.B." si je me souviens bien ... ("The Goussins Béteurs Band" ... probablement !!!)     :love:


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf!
> 
> Le Doc a encore frappé



Ah oui... Tu dis « frappé » toi ?  

Décidement, la Gelbique est un drôle de pays !!  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Je vous apprendrai mes gelbitudes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...


   
  Merci TheBig !   


  :love:


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2004)

bravo aux deux dernieres prod du Doc et du Big ! 
j'ai voulu aussi donner ma version de l'utilisateur face à son PC, mais la webcam n'a pas supporté la batte de baseball


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse le dimanche !!! ...



Magnifique TheBig...   :love: Faut que tu viennes à une AES toi... On veut tous te rencontrer! :love:


----------



## iMax (28 Juillet 2004)

Bon, Olivier, ce projet top secret de vidéo surprise, c'en est ou ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Olivier, ce projet top secret de vidéo surprise, c'en est ou ?



Quand j'aurai mon iSight, je vous fais qqch.  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!! 

    :rose: 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2004)

pervers!!!


----------



## Grug2 (28 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

qu'on ne s'etonne plus du manque de filles sur macGé


----------



## gotan (28 Juillet 2004)

pervers le mot est faible !!! 



Et toi ton prochain entretien d'embauche (s'ils découvrent ce que tu fais au boulot) il sera comment??


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

genial the big


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Ne cherche plus Kernic, c'est ta dernière postulante qui a du l'embarquer !!  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

Une caresse de 15 secondes augure bien de la précocité du chef, je comprend pourquoi elle s'est barré: s'il faut coucher au moins en profiter


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:


 
    
  
  :love:


----------



## tomtom (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



  :love:  :love:  :love:      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!



 :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> pervers le mot est faible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Et toi ton prochain entretien d'embauche (s'ils découvrent ce que tu fais au boulot) il sera comment??



Arf !!!!!!     
... et encore, je suis le plus sérieux de ma petite équipe !!!!!!    
... conseil de vieux : quand on est taré, mieux vaut s'entourer de tarés !!!   ... ça fait 30 ans que j'applique ce truc et ça m'a toujours réussi !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

Merci à tous !!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> quand on est taré, mieux vaut s'entourer de tarés !!!


Un petit mot d'explication quand même : dans mon équipe, à ce jour, on est 15 (4 gars et 11 filles) - malgré les apparences, on bosse tous comme des dingues, parfois même la nuit quand il le faut ... en général on se tape plus de 12 H par jour !!!
Quand j'engage quelqu'un, je privilégie l'humour et la dérision à l'efficacité pure et dure ... le gars ou la fille qui rentre chez nous a vraiment l'impression de faire partie d'une équipe soudée et "pas ordinaire" !   ... après 1 ou 2 mois l'efficacité vient "toute seule" et on peut se vanter de ne jamais avoir laissé personne dans la merde !!!
D'ailleurs, la première chose qu'ils font en arrivant au bureau c'est de faire un tour sur MacGé pour zieuter les "nouveautés" !!!  
En bref ... on bosse bien et on s'amuse comme des fous ... que demander de plus ?????   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Et donc, pour le moment, ça se passe comme ça...

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug 
- Chez jpmiss
- Un résumé par Grug
- chez Bassman (4)
- Chez DocEvil (4)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (1) 
- Chez chagregel
- Chez ficelle
- Chez DocEvil (5)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (2)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (3)


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

the big ton film il est TROP ENORME  :love:  :love:  :love: , j'adore tes ... petites bêtes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'adore tes ... petites bêtes


Rien que pour toi, naas, et pour bien commencer la journée ... une petite photo de groupe matinale :








 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2004)

Bravo thebig !     

C'est vrai qu'elle est mignonne !  :love: 
Et sa s½ur (la marron), elle est où ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et sa s½ur (la marron), elle est où ?


Arrrghhhh !!! tu retournes le couteau dans la plaie...   ... impossible de remettre la main dessus...  j'ai déjà fouillé partout ... à la maison, au bureau, dans les chiottes ... rien !!!  

Mais je ne désespère pas !!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà fouillé partout ...  dans les chiottes ...


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:


   

 C'est vraiment trop nul cette machine a distribuer les coup de boules:
 "_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky._"


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Tu perds rien pour attendre TheBig... attends que je reçoive mon iSight... :love:   Flat interviendra peut-être.


----------



## bengilli (29 Juillet 2004)

Tout le monde en parle 

On se marre encore


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qui utilise mon ordi quand je ne suis pas là ?



Vu et approuvé par ma nièce Adèle. 

Ô il est rentré dans l'écran du Mac l'oiseau.      (elle reçoit une éducation parfaite, elle reconnait les effets iTunes.  )



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



The Big, c'est sa maman que tu as bien fait rire.   

J'ai montré les petites vidéos à ma famille et je dois dire qu'elles ont eu un très grand succès. 
Le Doc et son essuie sur la tête ou la "boule à facette" a plus énormément aux adultes, Basmann aux petits enfants.  
Vous avez les félicitations des mes nièces, soeurs et beau-frères.


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, pour le moment, ça se passe comme ça...
> 
> - Chez DocEvil (1)
> - Chez Bassman (1)
> ...



Il m'a fallut un peu de temps au retour des vacances  pour lire tout ce tradada, ça fait du bien le soir en rentrant de se changer les idées et grace au résumé de DocEvil, on peut se les passer en boucle... 

Un immense bravo  à l'initiateur de cette partie de Rire, aux acteurs, aux réalisateurs... enfin à Tous quoi... tout a été déjà dit.
   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde en parle



Paul, ça y est ! On est des stars !    

Merci du coup de projo, mais merci surtout à tous les contributeurs qui ont fait avancer ce sujet. C'est vrai qu'on se marre bien.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Mort de rire le commentaire de Ficelle


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Paul, ça y est ! On est des stars !
> 
> Merci du coup de projo, mais merci surtout à tous les contributeurs qui ont fait avancer ce sujet. C'est vrai qu'on se marre bien.



Yo!       

Prochaine étape, star intergalactique.


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Yo!
> 
> Prochaine étape, star intergalactique.



on se lance dans la SF ?  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

On pourrait pas avoir une projection en boucle sur le site du pommier? :love:


----------



## bengilli (29 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Prochaine étape, star intergalactique



Vous pouvez prendre contact avec ma RP  et on fait une interview à l'Apple expo


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juillet 2004)

façon TheBig ?


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Je cherche du boulot... J'ai juste un peu peur pour les tests... c'est quoi le minimum? 90-60-90? Là je vais avoir du mal... :rose:


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche du boulot... J'ai juste un peu peur pour les tests... c'est quoi le minimum? 90-60-90? Là je vais avoir du mal... :rose:





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un petit mot d'explication quand même : dans mon équipe, à ce jour, on est 15 (4 gars et 11 filles) - malgré les apparences, on bosse tous comme des dingues, parfois même la nuit quand il le faut ... en général on se tape plus de 12 H par jour !!!
> Quand j'engage quelqu'un, je privilégie l'humour et la dérision à l'efficacité pure et dure ... le gars ou la fille qui rentre chez nous a vraiment l'impression de faire partie d'une équipe soudée et "pas ordinaire" !  ... après 1 ou 2 mois l'efficacité vient "toute seule" et on peut se vanter de ne jamais avoir laissé personne dans la merde !!!
> D'ailleurs, la première chose qu'ils font en arrivant au bureau c'est de faire un tour sur MacGé pour zieuter les "nouveautés" !!!
> En bref ... on bosse bien et on s'amuse comme des fous ... que demander de plus ?????  :love: :love: :love:


Donc si je suis bien, goulven, pour ton entretien d'embauche il suffirait que tu te présente en minijupe ou avec une collection de peluches autour du cou. Bonne M...!


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!!!!!
> ... et encore, je suis le plus sérieux de ma petite équipe !!!!!!



après avoir vu ton dernier film, il y a quand même une chose qui me turlupine...

qu'a tu fait de ton accent ?!

chez popol, y'a pas photo, mais toi   

je m'attendais a un timbre dans le style de celui de notre regretté ronny couteure


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> après avoir vu ton dernier film, il y a quand même une chose qui me turlupine...
> 
> qu'a tu fait de ton accent ?!
> 
> ...



Il dit bien nonante-cinq notre TheBig... c'est bien un Belge donc.  :love:


----------



## bebert (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



J'l'avais loupée celle-là ! Excellent !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> qu'a tu fait de ton accent ?!



Je me suis posé la même question, mais j'ai été un peu rassuré en entendant les "C'est pas vrai ! Mais c'est pas vrai !" de la fin.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis posé la même question, mais j'ai été un peu rassuré en entendant les "C'est pas vrai ! Mais c'est pas vrai !" de la fin.



Oui, et pour ma part, j'ai trouvé assez étonnant qu'à plus de mille km de distance, nous prononcions tous les deux "ménant" pareil (enfin, peut-être que 80 millions de gens ne disent jamais main-te-nant que lorsqu'il sont vraiment énervés )


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et pour ma part, j'ai trouvé assez étonnant qu'à plus de mille km de distance, nous prononcions tous les deux "ménant" pareil (enfin, peut-être que 80 millions de gens ne disent jamais main-te-nant que lorsqu'il sont vraiment énervés )



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Tu veux que quand une fille te proposes [censuré] tu réponds mais nan, et quand tu est énervé tu réponds maintenant?



 


Non non poussez pas


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2004)

Mais naaan


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2004)

Je réponds toujours "Aglaflablalb' " et elle s'en va


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on se lance dans la SF ?  :love:



ta un sénar ?


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez prendre contact avec ma RP  et on fait une interview à l'Apple expo



il y a l'interview des stars du forum aussi


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta un sénar ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a l'interview des stars du forum aussi


Plaît-il?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche du boulot... J'ai juste un peu peur pour les tests... c'est quoi le minimum? 90-60-90? Là je vais avoir du mal... :rose:


 Oui ! impératif !! Et pour chaque jambe en plus !


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BackCat.


----------



## Stram (29 Juillet 2004)

hum...je suis quelques peu perplexe quand au sujet de discussions de se forum...du pure flood?


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

des fois on se demande
mais bon


----------



## Spyro (30 Juillet 2004)

Stram a dit:
			
		

> hum...je suis quelques peu perplexe quand au sujet de discussions de se forum...du pure flood?


21 video en 25 pages, ça va le taux de flood reste raisonnable si on compte tous les messages de bravos à chaque nouvelle video, et les récaps


----------



## bebert (30 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et pour ma part, j'ai trouvé assez étonnant qu'à plus de mille km de distance, nous prononcions tous les deux "ménant" pareil (enfin, peut-être que 80 millions de gens ne disent jamais main-te-nant que lorsqu'il sont vraiment énervés )



C'est les nordistes qui bouffent les syllabes. Chez nous, à Marseille, on les prononce toutes, con !


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'entretien d'embauche ... hihi !!!
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:



Excellentissiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime         

Encore merci à tous pour ces merveilleux moments (je suis au bord du divorce tellement ma femme trouve que je passe trop de temps devant ces forums... Mais tans pis c'est trop bon. ) :love:  :love:


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> (je suis au bord du divorce tellement ma femme trouve que je passe trop de temps devant ces forums... Mais tans pis c'est trop bon. )


au pire je te filerai le numéro de tél de zebig pour qu'il s'explique avec ta femme !   :mouais:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Juillet 2004)

Top l'entretien d'embauche   

Tu veux que je vienne te donner la réplique thebigounet?    :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> au pire je te filerai le numéro de tél de zebig pour qu'il s'explique avec ta femme !   :mouais:



Ouais ! Cool ! entre Belges ils se comprendront...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je vienne te donner la réplique thebigounet?    :love:



  ... quand tu veux Yoko !!! ...   :rateau:  :rateau:    :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... quand tu veux Yoko !!! ...   :rateau:  :rateau:    :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



yoko va doubler thebig ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

Et donc, pour le moment, ça se passe comme ça...

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug 
- Chez jpmiss
- Un résumé par Grug
- chez Bassman (4)
- Chez DocEvil (4)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (1) 
- Chez chagregel
- Chez ficelle
- Chez DocEvil (5)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (2)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (3)



Plus un bonus de dernière minute : Quel talent ! 

P.S. : Même à 80 balais, Charles a de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plus un bonus de dernière minute : Quel talent !
> 
> P.S. : Même à 80 balais, Charles a de beaux jours devant lui.



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plus un bonus de dernière minute : Quel talent !
> 
> P.S. : Même à 80 balais, Charles a de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2004)

Bravo Doc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plus un bonus de dernière minute : Quel talent !
> 
> P.S. : Même à 80 balais, Charles a de beaux jours devant lui.



Quels formidables retroussé de lunettes et relevé de sourcils !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Août 2004)

Excellent Doc, je suis encore pliée


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Doc, je suis encore pliée



Manges des fibres que j't'avais dis


----------



## bengilli (1 Août 2004)

Doc, je compte parmis tes fans... définitivement


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Roooh excellentes ces videos 

Ma preference pour LOTR


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

Merci à tous, d'autant que je ne m'étais pas foulé sur ce coup-là. 

Si le temps le permet (on nous promet une semaine de merde ici et j'ai posté le bazar juste avant que l'orage ne me déconnecte...), je tâcherai de faire mieux. On verra bien !
En attendant, ceux qui ne sont pas sous l'orage peuvent tenter leur chance...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

c'est trop tentant    doit-on y voir une relation de cause à effet   




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'étais pas foulé sur ce coup-là.





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai posté le bazar juste avant que l'orage ne me déconnecte...



Charles n'a plus qu'à bien se tenir


----------



## macelene (1 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous, d'autant que je ne m'étais pas foulé sur ce coup-là.




Ben c'est tout de même trop bon, en tous cas mes filles adorent .

Et quand tu te foules, ça fait comment ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Que fais le macgéens en vacances ?????

Il s'adonne a ses passions bien sur : La chasse


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Que fais le macgéens en vacances ?????
> 
> Il s'adonne a ses passions bien sur : La chasse


 Kilou mon Bassou :love: alors ces vacances... 

La belle gamelle   :love: 

T'ai aussi re-coup-d'boulé :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

c'te conne me double dans le pipe dans mon dos, donc j'ai pas pu l'eviter, par contre j'ai reussi a eviter qu'on se blesse


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Août 2004)

Bassou, déclaré champion du bowling à snowboard    :love:


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Que fais le macgéens en vacances ?????
> 
> Il s'adonne a ses passions bien sur : La chasse


   
ouah, l'aut hé, c'est même pas la saison


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

jeune MacGéen, n'essaye pas de reproduire les Bassman ©ascades devant ton écran, tu pourrais te faire pincer très fort


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Ben si c'est la saison du ski d'été

 J'ai meme fait un Dual slalom avec Carole Montillet (elle m'a mit une torchée....  )


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'te conne me double dans le pipe dans mon dos



Un peu comme la brouette du lotus éclaté?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

voila a peu pres


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

qu'il est agréable d'entendre le son du corp (tombant sur la neige) le soir au fond des bois...


----------



## Grug2 (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben si c'est la saison du ski d'été
> ...



pratique.
(vu que c'est l'été)


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

T'as vu , c'est dingue hein ?


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Je vous l'accorde : *vos p'tits films sont rigolos.*
> Mais franchement... _c'est à la portée de n'importe qui ! _


  





bien la chute façon TheBig


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

pinaise faut que je vois ca, vivement la quille pour s'assoir les yeux ecarcillés devant le mac


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Je vous l'accorde : *vos p'tits films sont rigolos.*
> Mais franchement... _c'est à la portée de n'importe qui ! _



clap clap clap


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _c'est à la portée de n'importe qui ! _


héhé  
enfin 1,2 Mo pour 20 images y a moyen de faire mieux


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2004)

Super, Roberto !   
  

  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Que fais le macgéens en vacances ?????
> 
> Il s'adonne a ses passions bien sur : La chasse


 Mwouaaaahhhh!  Et un de moins! Un!    

 Quelle plaie ces snowboarders on devrait les parquer sur les pistes de l'hemisphere sud


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Je vous l'accorde : *vos p'tits films sont rigolos.*
> Mais franchement... _c'est à la portée de n'importe qui ! _


 Pffff moi qui rêvais de voir le vrai Roberto avec ca vraie chemise a fleurs chui super déçu!


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Je vous l'accorde : *vos p'tits films sont rigolos.*
> Mais franchement... _c'est à la portée de n'importe qui ! _



 lol bien joué !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

Et donc, pour le moment, ça se passe comme ça...

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug 
- Chez jpmiss
- Un résumé par Grug
- Chez Bassman (4)
- Chez DocEvil (4)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (1) 
- Chez chagregel
- Chez ficelle
- Chez DocEvil (5)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (2)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (3)
- Chez DocEvil (6)
- Chez Bassman (5)
- Chez Roberto Vendez



Et voilà, il fallait bien que ça finisse un jour... Pour moi en tout cas. 
Je ne vais tout de même pas passer le reste de l'été enfermé à filmer des conneries pour vous faire marrer ! 
Cela dit, je ne pouvais pas arrêter comme ça, tout d'un coup, sans vous faire un dernier petit cadeau (4,9 Mo tout de même !), aussi...

*Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

putain la barre est placée bien trop haute pour moi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ficelle (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



effectivement, il est temps de partir en vacances 
mais je suis sur que tu es capable de bien pire !  :love:


----------



## bebert (4 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.


Désolé, pas pu t'mettre un coudboul.
En tout cas je suis MDR ! LOL ! 
   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

putain doc t'fais chier j'ai failli pisser au froc


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

ah ce docevil
quel talent 
que dire de plus c est ...... :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2004)

:love:  :love:   



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais tout de même pas passer le reste de l'été enfermé à filmer des conneries pour vous faire marrer !


ooooh siiiiiiiii Alleeeeeeeeeez steupléééééééééé


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain doc t'fais chier j'ai failli pisser au froc



Ouais ben t'as du bol toi!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais tout de même pas passer le reste de l'été enfermé à filmer des conneries pour vous faire marrer !



Bon bah c'est bon, tu peux partir tranquile t'es pret pour incendier le dance floor du Macumba Night.
Bonnes Vacances a Palavas...
    

PS: on constatera que, contrairement a ce qu'affirme la propagande, l'eau minérale est aussi inéfficace pour conserver un esprit sain que pour garder la ligne...


----------



## gotan (4 Août 2004)

trop bon!! trop fort!!! du bon doc! 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain doc t'fais chier j'ai failli pisser au froc


Tu parles de pisser ou de chier la? (les 2 p'tetre tellement c'est bon?)


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, il fallait bien que ça finisse un jour... Pour moi en tout cas.
> Je ne vais tout de même pas passer le reste de l'été enfermé à filmer des conneries pour vous faire marrer !
> Cela dit, je ne pouvais pas arrêter comme ça, tout d'un coup, sans vous faire un dernier petit cadeau (4,9 Mo tout de même !), aussi...
> 
> *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



Génial Doc ! J'ai l'impression de me retrouver sur les plages italiennes     :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, il fallait bien que ça finisse un jour... Pour moi en tout cas.
> Je ne vais tout de même pas passer le reste de l'été enfermé à filmer des conneries pour vous faire marrer !
> Cela dit, je ne pouvais pas arrêter comme ça, tout d'un coup, sans vous faire un dernier petit cadeau (4,9 Mo tout de même !), aussi...
> 
> *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



Héhé, ça fait du bien après une journée de merde.   
Fais une pause mais tu verras, tu feras à nouveau des trucs. 

Pour le truc que je dois faire, je n'ai pas encore trouvé le temps, ça viendra.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, ça fait du bien après une journée de merde.



Et pour quoi crois-tu que je les filme ces conneries ?


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, pour le moment, ça se passe comme ça...
> *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



Il est fou DocEvil...!!!        tellement bon par ces temps là...

 :love:  :love:  :love:      

Que va-t-on devenir sans toi? :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (4 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, il fallait bien que ça finisse un jour... Pour moi en tout cas.
> Je ne vais tout de même pas passer le reste de l'été enfermé à filmer des conneries pour vous faire marrer !
> Cela dit, je ne pouvais pas arrêter comme ça, tout d'un coup, sans vous faire un dernier petit cadeau (4,9 Mo tout de même !), aussi...
> 
> *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



On sent que la canicule arrive... Il y a surchauffe des neurones. Parfois je me dis que ça doit être l'enfer dans ta tête DocEvil, tellement ça bouillonne de talent  

Et quel jeux de scène, quelles expressions faciales...

Allez Doc, dis tu nous en referas, hein, dis oui   

Encore Bravo, je te peux pas te coudbouler mais c'est pas l'envie qui me manque.


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2004)

La vache ! 
   Qu'est-ce que tu vas leur mettre dans les soirées karaoké au camping, Doc !!! :casse::casse::casse::casse::rateau:


   :love:


----------



## je@nnot (5 Août 2004)

Que dire   


je suis scotché là  :mouais: 


Qelle évolution y'a de plus en pluis de recherche dans la technique avec seulement iMovie une webcam et des neuronnes en fusion .


Bonne vacance le DocEvil et encore bravo à tous , et  MERCI


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Magnifique Doc!  Ça va être bien difficile de faire mieux...   Vivement mon iSight.  :love:


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

- Mais y mange quoi, ce Doc, pour être dans c't'état ?!?
- Y mange pas, j'vous ai dit, il fume ! du hachis !!!...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> putain la barre est placée bien trop haute pour moi :love: :love: :love:



  ... et pour moi aussi !!!!!!   
ps : fais ch.... le Doc !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gotan (5 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Mais y mange quoi, ce Doc, pour être dans c't'état ?!?
> - Y mange pas, j'vous ai dit, il fume ! du hachis !!!...
> ​


Fumez du hachis parmentier cela vous rendra aussi productif et imaginatif que le Doc


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



Une petite recherche dans Google...  Chanson de Muriel Dacq. Tiens elle est Belge.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Merci à tous pour vos réactions enthousiastes. 

Je profite de l'occasion pour souligner le fait que je n'ai pas besoin de boire ou de fumer quoi que ce soit pour filmer des bêtises. Mon filleul (6 ans) a très bien résumé la situation en déclarant à sa mère : « Il est fou parrain. » Je souscris entièrement à ce point de vue. 

P.S. : Oui, WebO, elle est Belge. Mais j'ai trop d'amis en Belgique que je ne voulais pas tourmenter en insistant sur ce point.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

je viens de rereregarder et le coup de la trompette est trop bon, quelle rapidité


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, il fallait bien que ça finisse un jour... Pour moi en tout cas.
> Je ne vais tout de même pas passer le reste de l'été enfermé à filmer des conneries pour vous faire marrer !
> Cela dit, je ne pouvais pas arrêter comme ça, tout d'un coup, sans vous faire un dernier petit cadeau (4,9 Mo tout de même !), aussi...
> 
> *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



Salaud!
J'en préparais une sur la même musique!!!    
Sacré Christine Roque


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Alors là , alors là je dis bravo à tous, que de talents !!!  

Vous m'avez tous bien fait rigoler !!!     



psssiiiit Doc ...  :hein:  faut qu'on parle sérieusement de ton avenir de comédien-vidéaste ... 
Avec les véritables petits bijoux que tu nous as concocté ... t'as de quoi devenir célèbre (bon déjà sur MacG c'est gagné ! :love: )
 ça mérite d'être connu du monde entier    

Bravo à tous !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Pour ce dernier film de DocEvil, j'ai voulu faire un peu de prevention.

Quand on voit les dangers qui nous guettent, une petite (4,6 Mo, désolé pour les petites connexions...  )
campagne de sensibilisation ne peut pas faire de mal.

Par ici le documentaire boulversant


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce dernier film de DocEvil, j'ai voulu faire un peu de prevention.
> 
> Quand on voit les dangers qui nous guettent, une petite (4,6 Mo, désolé pour les petites connexions...  )
> campagne de sensibilisation ne peut pas faire de mal.
> ...



Snif, bouhou !!!!   
Que c'est triste ! Snif !
J'ai du mal à écrire, les larmes brouillent ma vue !!!
Bon courage Bassman ! Snif !
Je suis de tout coeur avec toi !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce dernier film de DocEvil, j'ai voulu faire un peu de prevention.
> 
> Quand on voit les dangers qui nous guettent, une petite (4,6 Mo, désolé pour les petites connexions...  )
> campagne de sensibilisation ne peut pas faire de mal.
> ...




Walavach' : Les premières secondes, j'ai cru revoir un film de vacances avec mon vieux quand il était jeune. Même coupe de tifs, même lunettes, même piqué de film


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, pour le moment, ça se passe comme ça...
> *Attention !* La vidéo qui suit n'est pas une vidéo ordinaire. C'est une honte pour ma famille (et pour moi !) et le pire que je puisse faire. C'est une véritable machine à coups de boule. Vous êtes prévenus...  Enjoy! :love:



Formidable : la trompette, c'est fou comme on dirait qu'il va en sortir autre chose que de l'eau ! Bravo Doc, c'est un talent perdu pour le cinéma français, que je vois là. 
Enfin, peut-être un grand réalisateur tombera là-dessus, va savoir... 
En tout cas, chapeau bas !   :love:


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par ici le documentaire boulversant


T'es breton ?!
Cherches pas, c'est pas Macgé qui fait çà, c'est le gros-plan juste après le café-calva


----------



## macVamps (7 Août 2004)

- Nous aussi, on va bientôt vous livrer notre ½uvre 










 - (Risque pô, la Lucienne, elle a oublié de mettre une k7 dans le camestope  Et py j'préfère, elle est pas terrible !...)​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par ici le documentaire boulversant



 :affraid:  hey pssiiiiit Bassman, y'à Mackie qui déteint sur toi !   

Sinon BRAVO mister !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce dernier film de DocEvil, j'ai voulu faire un peu de prevention.
> 
> Quand on voit les dangers qui nous guettent, une petite (4,6 Mo, désolé pour les petites connexions...  )
> campagne de sensibilisation ne peut pas faire de mal.
> ...



On est avec toi Bassou... On va te tirer de là...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Bravo mon Bassou :love:

Vraiment très chouette  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

En meme temps j'ai pas trop envie de m'en sortir


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps j'ai pas trop envie de m'en sortir



Pour commencer, il faut t'inscrire sur le forum de Présence-PC. Après on verra. :casse:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Finalement j'vais continuer a me droguer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce dernier film de DocEvil, j'ai voulu faire un peu de prevention.
> 
> Quand on voit les dangers qui nous guettent, une petite (4,6 Mo, désolé pour les petites connexions...  )
> campagne de sensibilisation ne peut pas faire de mal.
> ...



Bien sûr, c'est très drôle (et plutôt bien foutu si je peux me permettre), mais c'est assez grinçant, non ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, bravo Bassman !  J'te coupdeboule dès que possible, promis. 
(Et puis d'abord, moi, je trouve qu'il a une bonne tête ce garçon !) :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2004)

bon alors bassou, tu donne ton miam ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, c'est très drôle (et plutôt bien foutu si je peux me permettre), mais c'est assez grinçant, non ?
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit, bravo Bassman !  J'te coupdeboule dès que possible, promis.
> (Et puis d'abord, moi, je trouve qu'il a une bonne tête ce garçon !) :love:



Oui Doc je vois très bien ce que tu veux dire, c'est meme ce qui me fait dire que j'ai pas réussi la fin et la chute. c'est pas l'effet que je voulais donner.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui Doc je vois très bien ce que tu veux dire, c'est meme ce qui me fait dire que j'ai pas réussi la fin et la chute. c'est pas l'effet que je voulais donner.



Peut-être... Mais si c'est grinçant, c'est l'effet qui me convient !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Et c'est quand que Mackie présente sa vidéo? 

C'est qu'il se planque celui là    :rateau: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quand que Mackie présente sa vidéo?
> 
> C'est qu'il se planque celui là    :rateau: :love:



Ah.. si j'avais regardé son strip-tease jusqu'à la fin...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah.. si j'avais regardé son strip-tease jusqu'à la fin...



Tu veux dire : jusqu'au bout ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire : jusqu'au bout ?



Non, c'était plutôt la fin...


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

petit bout alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire : jusqu'au bout ?



Au risque d'être déçu ?


----------



## gotan (8 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


 
   

par contre Bassman


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Août 2004)

Géant bassou, t'as raison, continues à te droguer, nous ça nous fait marrer     :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Août 2004)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *INSEREZ ICI LE NOM D'UN DES CONTRIBUTEURS DE CE THREAD*.


C'est pas au point cette fonction


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce dernier film de DocEvil, j'ai voulu faire un peu de prevention.
> 
> Quand on voit les dangers qui nous guettent, une petite (4,6 Mo, désolé pour les petites connexions...  )
> campagne de sensibilisation ne peut pas faire de mal.
> ...



Bon maintenant faut m'la payer la dope sinon t'en aura pas ce soir


----------



## kisco (8 Août 2004)

je vous ai trouvé un "ptit" film débile, un peu du style que vous avez fait au début de ce thread.

1/ je vous jure que c'est pas moi! 
2/ désolé pour le format... (mais vlc le lit bien)
3/ désolé si c pas en rapport avec macg
4/ et finalement télécharger cette vidéo de malade!


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Merde, ce gars a plus de seins que ma femme !


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Elle a sacréement grossie Celine Dion


----------



## SirMacGregaire (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle a sacréement grossie Celine Dion



Hé ben merci René


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Comment ? mon père commis dans cette sordide histoire de fesse ? Je ne peux le croire !
(même si j'ai cru l'entrapercevoir dans une video récente)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2004)

Allez une fois !!!!!

Une petite courte .....................    

Marrakech Express 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Mouhahahhahahahahaha trop bonne celle la :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez une fois !!!!!
> 
> Une petite courte .....................
> 
> ...



Excellente, une fois de plus...   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahhahahahahaha trop bonne celle la :love: :love:


Maintenant si !!!!!
    :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

j'en pleure de rire devant le mac, ca fait 5 fois que je me la repasse


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

C'est Terrible !  
BRAVO !
Dommage que je n'aime pas la chaleur  
(remarque le froid, c'est pas trop mon truc non plus, mais on peu au moins se couvrir)


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

ben met toi tout nu


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Mais quand ça suffit pas, à part les glaçons, je sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

ben tu remet un slip et tu le rempli de glacon


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant si !!!!!
> :love:



et flûte je peux même pas te bouler


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce dernier film de DocEvil, j'ai voulu faire un peu de prevention.
> 
> Quand on voit les dangers qui nous guettent, une petite (4,6 Mo, désolé pour les petites connexions...  )
> campagne de sensibilisation ne peut pas faire de mal.
> ...



    

C'est génial, simplement génial.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Et donc, pour le moment, ça se passe comme ça...

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug 
- Chez jpmiss
- Un résumé par Grug
- Chez Bassman (4)
- Chez DocEvil (4)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (1) 
- Chez chagregel
- Chez ficelle
- Chez DocEvil (5)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (2)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (3)
- Chez DocEvil (6)
- Chez Bassman (5)
- Chez Roberto Vendez
- Chez DocEvil (7)
- Chez Bassman (6)



Sans oublier les tout derniers forfaits de thebiglebowski, Marrakech Express et Schaerbeek Express. :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Pfou je viens de tous me les revoir, c'est vraiment enorme


----------



## molgow (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par ici le documentaire boulversant



Excellent!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2004)

Pendant que j'y suis ... et dans le même style .....

Schaerbeek Express 

     :love:


----------



## naas (8 Août 2004)

la fourmi veux pas donner son miam raaaahhh bassou trop hard core ça mon dieu que j'ai rigolé     :love:  :love:  :love: 
et doc je viens de te voir, mais alors c'était toi qui chantait ce tube  rooooohhh la la mais j'ai tout raté  :love: 
dés que j'ai recouvré mes fulgropoings de vous tarasse mes golgoths  :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2004)

pour un bon Dimanche c'est un bon dimanche     

  

tout plein de :love: mon thebigounet


----------



## golf (8 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez une fois !!!!!
> 
> Une petite courte .....................
> 
> ...









- Mouarff, y fume TheBig ?
- Non, lui, c'est l'âge ​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que j'y suis ... et dans le même style .....
> 
> Schaerbeek Express
> 
> :love:



Arrrfff !!!!! Si toute la famille s'y met !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que j'y suis ... et dans le même style .....
> 
> Schaerbeek Express
> 
> :love:


 Fait chaud en Belgique nan?


----------



## naas (8 Août 2004)

Roh la la the big qui revient  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fait chaud en Belgique nan?


...petit salopiot jp !!!!!!    
  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Devant la médiocrité de vos sujet vidéo, je vous ai concocté (avec l'aide de quelques amis proches, cf. générique de fin) un petit sujet sur "Comment vivre, et être une superstar"

Maintenant si vous voulez pas écouter mes conseils... moi je vais pas me mettre en 4 ça c'est sur, j'ai ma carrière à gérer ça me suffit amplement


Who want's to be a superstar


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Devant la médiocrité de vos sujet vidéo, je vous ai concocté (avec l'aide de quelques amis proches, cf. générique de fin) un petit sujet sur "Comment vivre, et être une superstar"
> 
> Maintenant si vous voulez pas écouter mes conseils... moi je vais pas me mettre en 4 ça c'est sur, j'ai ma carrière à gérer ça me suffit amplement
> 
> ...




ah si c'était vrai je te boulerais


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Devant la médiocrité de vos sujet vidéo, je vous ai concocté (avec l'aide de quelques amis proches, cf. générique de fin) un petit sujet sur "Comment vivre, et être une superstar"
> 
> Maintenant si vous voulez pas écouter mes conseils... moi je vais pas me mettre en 4 ça c'est sur, j'ai ma carrière à gérer ça me suffit amplement
> 
> ...


 T trop une star toah :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2004)

:d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d



Tu as pas bien suivis mes conseils Popol, une superstar ne rate jamais ces smileys


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pas bien suivis mes conseils Popol, une superstar ne rate jamais ces smileys



Par exemple :


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

c'est pas mal, pas parfait mais pas mal


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2004)

héhé, bizarre, j'ai pourtant utilisé la machine à smileys.  

Enfin, ce n'est pas grave, tu auras compris.


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

"Bassman représente MacG à Ibiza", je produit ton prochain film


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

je pars quand ??? Et ou je dois retirer mes billets ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> "Bassman représente MacG à Ibiza", je produit ton prochain film



Et "DocEvil à Mikonos" alors ? Tu laisses tomber le projet ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et "DocEvil à Mikonos" alors ? Tu laisses tomber le projet ?



Et ouais, on abandonne, pas assez d'action.


----------



## House M.D. (8 Août 2004)

Bravo Bassou :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

euh... on se connait Naru ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Il te connait pas c'est pour ça qu'il dit bravo...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> euh... on se connait Naru ?



ÇA, ça fait très superstar.


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et "DocEvil à Mikonos" alors ? Tu laisses tomber le projet ?



On est en pleine année d'élections aux states Hollywood me suivra jamais. Je prend deja de gros risques en subventionnant les films d'auteurs de TheBig 

Revois le scénario en un peu moins trash et je le relirai je peux pas faire plus, c'est vraiment parce que tu viens de la part d'Amok...


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Bengili, tu prevois toujours le doublage de mes scenes delicates par Tom Cruise ????


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment parce que tu viens de la part d'Amok...



Enfoiré !!!


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> euh... on se connait Naru ?



Attends, t'as voulu jouer la proximité t'en assume les conséquences  c'est ça quand on tutoie le nioubie, on prend le risque de devenir "un vieux pote" 


Plus star tu meurs...


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfoiré !!!



c'est toi l'enfoiré, si tu savais tout ce qu'il m'a fait pour que tu "perces" dans le metier


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi l'enfoiré, si tu savais tout ce qu'il m'a fait pour que tu "perces" dans le metier



C'est tout de même moi qui t'ai permis d'élargir le cercle de tes amis, ingrat !


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bengili, tu prevois toujours le doublage de mes scenes delicates par Tom Cruise ????



en principe, je dis bien en principe, tu seras doublé par Tom pour les cascades. Chabat a insisté pour refaire la post synchro.


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Bon Bengili, on le signe ce contrat plutot que de perdre son temps avec une ancienne gloire qui a du mal a realiser que les credits ne sont plus pour lui ???


----------



## naas (8 Août 2004)

BASSOU C'EST ENORME  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
alors comme ça mozart il est breziien  :love: , c'est très fort la guitare c'est très fort pas a dire GROS RESPECT


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plutot que de perdre son temps avec une ancienne gloire qui a du mal a realiser que les credits ne sont plus pour lui ???



Toi mon coco, t'as pas fini de sentir les brûlures de l'urine qui te coule dans le cou !


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon Bengili, on le signe ce contrat plutot que de perdre son temps avec une ancienne gloire qui a du mal a realiser que les credits ne sont plus pour lui ???



Dit pas ça, Villeret est grippé je pourrais avoir besoin d'un body double


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toi mon coco, t'as pas fini de sentir les brûlures de l'urine qui te coule dans le cou !



Mais tu l'auras ton oscar d'honneur pour recompenser ton ancienne carriere


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Dit pas ça, Villeret est grippé je pourrais avoir besoin d'un body double



C'est aussi pour ce genre de réparties qu'il est admin et que je ne suis qu'une sombre merde...


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi pour ce genre de réparties qu'il est admin et que je ne suis qu'une sombre merde...




Dis pas ça, tu es le chaplin de ces forums... tu as érigé la pantomime en art supérieur et relégué le théatre japonais au stade d'expression primaire


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

On a un peu déconné sur les deux dernières pages, alors je... hem...
Enfin, je remonte quoi !

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug 
- Chez jpmiss
- Un résumé par Grug
- Chez Bassman (4)
- Chez DocEvil (4)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (1) 
- Chez chagregel
- Chez ficelle
- Chez DocEvil (5)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (2)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (3)
- Chez DocEvil (6)
- Chez Bassman (5)
- Chez Roberto Vendez
- Chez DocEvil (7)
- Chez Bassman (6)



Sans oublier les tout derniers forfaits de thebiglebowski, Marrakech Express et Schaerbeek Express.
À ne pas rater également, les conseils de Bassou pour devenir une superstar. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas ça, tu es le chaplin de ces forums... tu as érigé la pantomime en art supérieur et relégué le théatre japonais au stade d'expression primaire



Je t'ai déjà dit cent fois que tu n'obtiendrais rien par la flatterie, alors n'insiste pas, ça commence à devenir embarrassant !
Par contre, tu peux me contacter par MP. :love:


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai déjà dit cent fois que tu n'obtiendrais rien par la flatterie, alors n'insiste pas, ça commence à devenir embarrassant !
> Par contre, tu peux me contacter par MP. :love:



Tu cherches à me compromettre ? On est plus dans l'hollywood des années 60 ou des filles étaient envoyées par la mafia chez des acteurs pour les compromettre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches à me compromettre ? On est plus dans l'hollywood des années 60 ou des filles étaient envoyées par la mafia chez des acteurs pour les compromettre



Tu te flattes ! À part l'Amok, je me demande qui aurait bien pu envoyer quelqu'un chez toi !


----------



## bengilli (8 Août 2004)

tu penses.... je songe serieusement a embaucher une personne à temps plein pour gérer ces affaires quotidiennes  D'ailleurs je me demande si je ferais pas mieux de continuer à t'affamer encore un peu pour te salarier une misère.  Le poste t'intéresse ? Je tripote pas le personnel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Le poste t'intéresse ? Je tripote pas le personnel



Évidemment, si tu fais les questions et les réponses...


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Il tripote pas ??? Ca m'interresse pas alors


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

a la poste il ne tripote pas mais t'est obliger de porter des fringues jaunes
pas la peine de me jarter c'était juste pour dire sa


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

Bravo TheBig et Bassou !!!!    
   
:love:


----------



## House M.D. (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> euh... on se connait Naru ?


 T'oserais pas me refuser beau brun? :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que j'y suis ... et dans le même style .....
> 
> Schaerbeek Express
> 
> :love:





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Devant la médiocrité de vos sujet vidéo, je vous ai concocté (avec l'aide de quelques amis proches, cf. générique de fin) un petit sujet sur "Comment vivre, et être une superstar"
> 
> Maintenant si vous voulez pas écouter mes conseils... moi je vais pas me mettre en 4 ça c'est sur, j'ai ma carrière à gérer ça me suffit amplement
> 
> ...



Arrêtez... j'arrive plus à suivre...


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je pars quand ??? Et ou je dois retirer mes billets ??



d'une Petite secrétaire à tout faire ???     
Je te suivrai où tu voudras....


----------



## Spyro (9 Août 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc l'abraseur, tu changes de pronom stp, je suis pas d'humeur à me faire traiter de travelo !


En tout cas, et malgré la référence à Love Hina, c'est pas mackie, c'est trop bien écrit...
(sans parler de cette visible maîtrise des pronoms)


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2004)

Comment peux tu espérer faire croire que tu es nouveau alors même que tu m'appelles "l'abraseur"...


Grand naif va...


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> d'une Petite secrétaire à tout faire ???
> Je te suivrai où tu voudras....



Bon fait tes valises, on pars au soleil apres demain (le temps que je finisse mes travaux)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon fait tes valises, on pars au soleil apres demain (le temps que je finisse mes travaux)


Euh ! macelene ... moi je suis dispo dans l'heure si ça t'arrange !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! macelene ... moi je suis dispo dans l'heure si ça t'arrange !!!!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> :love: :love:


Elle vient à peine de retrouver la mine. T'as vraiment envie de passer sur le billard??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient à peine de retrouver la mine. T'as vraiment envie de passer sur le billard??


Tidju !!!!!!!!!!!!    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
...euh ! tout compte fait, j'ai encore quelques trucs à faire......   
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

Au terme d'une nuit de folie, on remonte ! :love:

- Chez DocEvil (1)
- Chez Bassman (1)
- Chez DocEvil (2)
- Chez Bassman (2)
- Chez Foguenne
- Chez DocEvil (3)
- Chez Bassman (3)
- Chez bebert
- Chez naas
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez Grug 
- Chez jpmiss
- Un résumé par Grug
- Chez Bassman (4)
- Chez DocEvil (4)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (1) 
- Chez chagregel
- Chez ficelle
- Chez DocEvil (5)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (2)
- Chez thebiglebowsky (3)
- Chez DocEvil (6)
- Chez Bassman (5)
- Chez Roberto Vendez
- Chez DocEvil (7)
- Chez Bassman (6)



Sans oublier les tout derniers forfaits de thebiglebowski, Marrakech Express et Schaerbeek Express.
À ne pas rater également, les conseils de Bassou pour devenir une superstar. :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au terme d'une nuit de folie, on remonte ! :love:
> 
> :love:


 
heureusement que je vous avais sous la main cette nuit... tiens...     

:love: à tout les Géants du Tisseur de Rêves.... 
 qui me font passer la nuit sans encombres.



ps: Bassou, je sors enfin du bloc, je file chercher ma valise...   :style:
On peut demander à The Big de nous accompagner... moi je suis d'accord en tous cas...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux tu espérer faire croire que tu es nouveau alors même que tu m'appelles "l'abraseur"...
> Grand naif va...



C'est parce que tu nous l'abrase ? (désolé, foncièrement désolé, mais le jeu de mot douteux à deux balles, c'est ma drogue - enfin, l'une d'entre-elles)


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2004)

petit rigolo...


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Dans ma serie "documentaire animalier", je vais essayer de répondre a la problématique posée par le doc.

Cette question m'intéresse car elle va enfin me permettre de montrer ce que personne n'a jamais pu montrer ou voir.
Le paranormal existe t'il ?? Dieu lui même répondra t'il a mes interviews ?? Jésus faisait quelle pointure ?? Si le "laid" vend Gilles selon St Mathieu, ai je raison de le croire ?? Et enfin la plus mystérieuse de toutes : "On mange quoi ce soir ?"

Mais sans plus attendre, place à la vérité.

_Certaines images peuvent choquer les plus jeunes. Nous vous demandons d'être vigilant afin de ne pas les traumatiser_


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

mais quel con !


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais quel con !


je sais pas pourquoi mais je savais qu'il allait le faire je le savais, bravo BASSOU


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais quel con !


 Tu m'enlève les mots de la bouche...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais quel con !


...  ... j'ai trouvé mon maître !!!! ...  ...


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais sans plus attendre, place à la vérité.
> 
> _Certaines images peuvent choquer les plus jeunes. Nous vous demandons d'être vigilant afin de ne pas les traumatiser_



je pensais te voir faire une séance d'effeuillage... :rose:
    
mais bon ça vaut le détour. En fait tu décollais ton papier peint !!!

Et ces travaux... ils avancent ???   non mais je vais pas attendre trop longtemps pour faire mes valises... ya Thebig qui vient de me relancer


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

Aaaarrrfff© !!!!!   
Naas en a rêvé, Bassou l'a fait !


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je pensais te voir faire une séance d'effeuillage... :rose:
> 
> mais bon ça vaut le détour. En fait tu décollais ton papier peint !!!
> 
> Et ces travaux... ils avancent ???   non mais je vais pas attendre trop longtemps pour faire mes valises... ya Thebig qui vient de me relancer



Ca avance très bien 
On pourra meme partir dès demain soir si tu veux


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Tiens, tu as le même meuble TV que rino, je l'avais jamais remarqué avant


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Pourquoi il a couché AUSSI avec rino ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et ces travaux... ils avancent ???   non mais je vais pas attendre trop longtemps pour faire mes valises... ya Thebig qui vient de me relancer


Ouais ! N'attendons plus ce jeune fou, Hélène !!!!!!!  
Laissons-nous porter par les voiles du destin et envolons-nous vers la félicité !!!!!
Ne laissons pas attendre une grande histoire d'amour qui, de toutes manières finira avant même d'avoir commencée ... parce que... parce que ma femme vient de rentrer et qu'elle a vu ce que j'écrivais par-dessus mon épaule .......... Aïïïeeee !!!!!! Arrgh ! pas les cheveux !!!!!    
 :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Aïïïeeee !!!!!! Arrgh ! pas les cheveux !!!!!
> :love:


T'en avais encore ?


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! N'attendons plus ce jeune fou, Hélène !!!!!!!
> Laissons-nous porter par les voiles du destin et envolons-nous vers la félicité !!!!!
> Ne laissons pas attendre une grande histoire d'amour qui, de toutes manières finira avant même d'avoir commencée ... parce que... parce que ma femme vient de rentrer et qu'elle a vu ce que j'écrivais par-dessus mon épaule .......... Aïïïeeee !!!!!! Arrgh ! pas les cheveux !!!!!
> :love:




allez on file à l'anglaise et elle vient avec nous, on sait jamais de quoi on aura besoin 

    et pour ce qui te reste de cheveux...  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez on file à l'anglaise et elle vient avec nous, on sait jamais de quoi on aura besoin


 
Waouh, TheBig, pas besoin d'emmener ta boite oBut, tu vas avoir la triplette en directe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et pour ce qui te reste de cheveux...  :rose:


    
 :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, TheBig, pas besoin d'emmener ta boite oBut, tu vas avoir la triplette en directe.



JAloux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, TheBig, pas besoin d'emmener ta boite oBut, tu vas avoir la triplette en directe.


Euh ! je ne mange pas de ce pain là moi, môôôssieur !!!  
(déjà que j'arrive même plus à me débrouiller tout seul !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: )
  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> JAloux


OUi    

Bon t'as vu TheBig il peut pas assurer, mais moi, y a pas de soucis !  :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, TheBig, pas besoin d'emmener ta boite oBut, tu vas avoir la triplette en directe.



Seulement, et puis on a des pote à voir là-bas à Ibiza   ya une soirée Flower Power...


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Toutes facons vous faite pas chier, c'est moi qui suis l'envoyé de macgé a Ibiza, donc revez pas, c'est moi qui irait


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2004)

Mais vas y à Ibiza !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais vas y à Ibiza !!!!!!!!!!!!!


ah bon?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Ablonka !


----------



## Gilbertus (9 Août 2004)

Bravo Bassman et theBig, je viens de me faire vos dernières ½uvres : SUUUUUPERBEEEEES    

Après un triste WE sans MacGé, ça fait du bien de retrouver de vraies et mytiques Stars... Je pourrais avoir un autographe BassMan  :love: 

Ah! theBig ta légendaire sagesse humoristique nous instruit sans cesse sur l'art consommé du surréalisme belge...

Je m'incline davant votre talent.     

PS : Sans vouloir faire le fouteur de M... DocEvil tu as du soucis. La pression monte, d'ailleurs je sens poindre chez toi une certaine tension...


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> PS : Sans vouloir faire le fouteur de M... DocEvil tu as du soucis. La pression monte, d'ailleurs je sens poindre chez toi une certaine tension...



Ca s'appelle une érection Gilbertus


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Allons Bassou, ne prends pas tes rêves pour des réalités stp !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Mais non, ils n'ont rien à voir et ne jouent pas dans le même registre :

- Thebig est le maître de la mise en scène et a un arrière-goût "situationniste" qui m'émeut souvent à en pleurer...
- DocEvil joue dans la cour du narcissisme exacerbé, mais néanmoins toujours juste, percutant et hilarant !
- Bassman essaie de trouver son style et pour lors, s'essaie tous azimuts (mais toujours avec succès, c'est ça, le vrai talent)


----------



## Gilbertus (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'appelle une érection Gilbertus



Je parlais pas de la tienne (physique il va de soi), mais celle de DocEvil (plus... psychologique !)

Enfin on a la tension qu'on peut


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ils n'ont rien à voir et ne jouent pas dans le même registre :
> 
> - Thebig est le maître de la mise en scène et a un arrière-goût "situationniste" qui m'émeut souvent à en pleurer...
> - DocEvil joue dans la cour du narcissisme exacerbé, mais néanmoins toujours juste, percutant et hilarant !
> - Bassman essaie de trouver son style et pour lors, s'essaie tous azimuts (mais toujours avec succès, c'est ça, le vrai talent)


ENTIEREMENT D'ACCORD   et surtout, surtout je rigole a chaque fois, merci merci merci  :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

Bon, alors, j'ai pas de webcam, mais j'ai Flash...

Inutile de vous dire que ce n'est pas moi que vous verrez, mais vous reconnaîtrez les protagonistes... 

Le clip de l'été ! (Flash Player 7 - 1Mo)


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Roooooooooh trop fort, trop bon

 merci macmarco :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, j'ai pas de webcam, mais j'ai Flash...
> 
> Inutile de vous dire que ce n'est pas moi que vous verrez, mais vous reconnaîtrez les protagonistes...
> 
> Le clip de l'été ! (Flash Player 7 - 1Mo)



Magnifique... :love:  :love: Ouh... là... Macelene...  :rose:  :love:


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

Benh dis donc macmarco grande classe, en plus c'est *m*on chanteur préféré ( après system of a down  )


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

'tain il me redonne envie avec son system of a down


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

Merci Bassou, WebO et naas !


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Benh dis donc macmarco grande classe, en plus c'est on chanteur préféré ( après system of a down  )



Euh.. *t*on chanteur préféré ?
System of a down ?   
Connais pô...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. *t*on chanteur préféré ?
> System of a down ?
> Connais pô...


oouaih chui hyper fan de joe   bon sérieusement system of a down c'est par la  :love: 

c'est difficile a faire du flash comme tu as fait ? je suis tout rempli d'admiration


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !



Comme a chaque fois tu es excellent Doc


----------



## tomtom (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comme a chaque fois tu es excellent Doc



Et il n'est pas le seul, bravo  

J'adore :love: 

héhé 

hé


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2004)

bon, j'ai pas encore trouver un titre moi


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oouaih chui hyper fan de joe   bon sérieusement system of a down c'est par la  :love:
> 
> c'est difficile a faire du flash comme tu as fait ? je suis tout rempli d'admiration



Ah si, finalement, je connaissais system of a down(mais pas la vidéo).. 

Pour l'anim Flash que j'ai posté, non, c'est pas très compliqué, c'est du flash basique, y a quasiment pas d'Actionscript, sauf pour le préchargement(le texte d'intro), mais simple...
Pour les vidéos de Bassman, c'est juste du copier/coller dans QuickTime, puis importé dans Flash...
Enfin, c'est pas un thread technique, je vais me faire étriller !


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comme a chaque fois tu es excellent Doc


tu te defends aussi pas mal bassou


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !



*Oh p... !!!!*         
Grandiose !!!!       
P... !!!!!!  
Oufff !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !



 alors là j'enlève le casque et vous salue bien bas !!!! 

 

 

  



trop d'la balle c'que vous faites là ! MRD, PTDR, Looooooool ... *
 ...dites j'ai bon là pour le nouveau langage MacG ...?  


 et m.... je peux meme pas vous coup'd'bouler !!!


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !



de quoi les ADORER la Vie entière :rose: 
Sont forts et mettent tant de joie dans la VIE

:love:


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

le meilleur a ce jour, bravo a vous deux


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !


Quel casting ! 
Quel talent ! 
Quelle machoire ! :sleep:

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2004)

Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       
On vous aime !!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
ps : qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien de grand matin ....   :love:


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !



Quel meilleur cadeau ? Je le matte en speed avant d'aller répéter, ca me fait partir du bon pied. Pourtant je traine mes 25 ans comme un boulet, ca y est, je suis vieux... Ca m'a rappelé le clip des frères Taloches je sais pas si vous vous rappelez  

Bravo à tous les deux, j'adore que vous ayez comploté un truc dans mon dos  Ca flatte l'égo et c'est drole  Allez je pars répéter sinon je bourre pour traverser Paname


----------



## anntraxh (10 Août 2004)

épatant, grandiose, épastrouillant ... !
du concentré de grand art ...      

et bon quart de siècle à Bengilli en passant


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2004)

trop trop drôle les gars !!!  

j'en reviens pas ! 

pfiou la journée commence une fois de plus très bien, merci !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Août 2004)

Tout a été dit alors encore bravo   :love:


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

vraiment super 
je dit BRAVO a vous deux :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

merci, mais dite le surtout a Doc, moi je suis pour pas grand chose


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais dite le surtout a Doc, moi je suis pour pas grand chose


Euh Bassou ! ... j'ai entendu dire que tu préparais un duo avec cecil !!!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !


 Mwouahhhahhahhh le duo de l'été est sur MacGé    

 Si vous faites des petits, vous m'en gardez un? :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Bassou ! ... j'ai entendu dire que tu préparais un duo avec cecil !!!!     :love:  :love:



Oui y'aura meme une apparition de Sonnyboy (hello ducon)


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2004)

Trop fort ! Excellent ce duo ! Chapeau


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui y'aura meme une apparition de Sonnyboy (hello ducon)


Quoique ... Cecil et Sonnyboy cela ferait un beau duo trash !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2004)

Bravo Doc bravo Basmann.      
Je vous coup de boule dès que je peux.
Ce matin j'avais le choix, soit allé courir, soit tondre la pelouse (c'est redondant, je sais  ) et faire un petit truc, devinez ce que j'ai choisi....


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Doc bravo Basmann.
> Je vous coup de boule dès que je peux.
> Ce matin j'avais le choix, soit allé courir, soit tondre la pelouse (c'est redondant, je sais  ) et faire un petit truc, devinez ce que j'ai choisi....



Faire courir la tondeuse ?   :bebe:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

faire un tit truc


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui y'aura meme une apparition de Sonnyboy (hello ducon)



Le *ducon* est une marque déposée, merci de respecter le © !!  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

Pardon  je l'appellerais duglan (c'est bon la ???)


----------



## guytantakul (10 Août 2004)

Voui, c'est bien, c'est bien. Merde c'est bien.
Bravo à tous les deux ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2004)

Il pleut, je n'ai pas été tondre... 

Ca aurait du être un duo avec ma compagne mais nos horaires complètement décalés en ont décidé autrement. La première partie est dédicacée au Doc qui m'a fait découvrir cette merveilleuse chanson et un film non moins sublime (Les choses de la vie) la deuxième partie ben, heu,... 

Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Bravo, bravo, les frères Taloches vous auraient t'ils inspirer ?  
Personnellement je l'ai fait ce duo avec un ami lors d'une soirée téléthon. C'est vraiment éclatant à jouer !


----------



## guytantakul (10 Août 2004)

Si tu viens avec le bonnet, je viens avec la moustache à super


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pardon  je l'appellerais duglan (c'est bon la ???)


Parfait !!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut, je n'ai pas été tondre...
> 
> Ca aurait du être un duo avec ma compagne mais nos horaires complètement décalés en ont décidé autrement. La première partie est dédicacée au Doc qui m'a fait découvrir cette merveilleuse chanson et un film non moins sublime (Les choses de la vie) la deuxième partie ben, heu,...
> 
> Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?



Parfait...   Tu prends le bonnet, je viens avec les lunettes jaunes...  Chiche...



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, bravo, les frères Taloches vous auraient t'ils inspirer ?   (...)



Heu, c'est pas un compliment ça... Paul, il est drôle, lui...


----------



## macelene (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut, je n'ai pas été tondre...
> 
> Ca aurait du être un duo avec ma compagne mais nos horaires complètement décalés en ont décidé autrement. La première partie est dédicacée au Doc qui m'a fait découvrir cette merveilleuse chanson et un film non moins sublime (Les choses de la vie) la deuxième partie ben, heu,...
> 
> Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?



*LE titre !!!! Helene.mov *   dis c'est pas moi qd même ??   
    :


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

Excellent Polo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut, je n'ai pas été tondre...
> 
> Ca aurait du être un duo avec ma compagne mais nos horaires complètement décalés en ont décidé autrement. La première partie est dédicacée au Doc qui m'a fait découvrir cette merveilleuse chanson et un film non moins sublime (Les choses de la vie) la deuxième partie ben, heu,...



J'espère que tu n'as pas honte, parce que là, franchement, tu devrais ! 
J'ai bien failli me pisser dessus (ce sujet tout entier est une campagne de pub pour l'incontinence urinaire)... :love:
J'ai tout particulièrement aimé ton "Je t'aimais tant Hélène". Ne me demande pas pourquoi ça m'a fait rire, mais qu'est-ce que ça m'a fait rire !  
Bravo Paul. 
Je ne souhaite plus qu'une chose : qu'il continue à pleuvoir !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut, je n'ai pas été tondre...
> 
> Ca aurait du être un duo avec ma compagne mais nos horaires complètement décalés en ont décidé autrement. La première partie est dédicacée au Doc qui m'a fait découvrir cette merveilleuse chanson et un film non moins sublime (Les choses de la vie) la deuxième partie ben, heu,...
> 
> Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?



Je vais finir par y croire tain


----------



## naas (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ..Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?


  :love:  avec  :love:


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut, je n'ai pas été tondre...
> 
> Ca aurait du être un duo avec ma compagne mais nos horaires complètement décalés en ont décidé autrement. La première partie est dédicacée au Doc qui m'a fait découvrir cette merveilleuse chanson et un film non moins sublime (Les choses de la vie) la deuxième partie ben, heu,...
> 
> Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?



Romy Schneider m'avait fait pleurer, tu m'as fait hurler de rire 

Bon croyez pas que je vais rester muet très longtemps après ces amuses gueules


----------



## tomtom (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?



Euh, si tu viens avec, tu me dis à quelle heure tu prends le train le jeudi ...
 ... je prendrai le suivant    



J'ai beau avoir vu ce garçon plusieurs fois 'en vrai', je n'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée que c'est le même


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau avoir vu ce garçon plusieurs fois 'en vrai', je n'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée que c'est le même



Ça te fait ça à toi aussi ? Me voilà rassuré.


----------



## gotan (10 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !


trop bon presqu'aussi fort que nos talloche nationnaux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Mais quel bonheur de voir et de revoir ces videos!!!
  Merci les gars pour ces fourires que vous nous donnez à chaque video postée.
  peut-être une carriére dans le showbizz?


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On dit comment ?_
> Ah oui : PdR !


Ah non: P*T*DR, on dit


----------



## gotan (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut, je n'ai pas été tondre...
> 
> Ca aurait du être un duo avec ma compagne mais nos horaires complètement décalés en ont décidé autrement. La première partie est dédicacée au Doc qui m'a fait découvrir cette merveilleuse chanson et un film non moins sublime (Les choses de la vie) la deuxième partie ben, heu,...
> 
> Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?


'tain sont tous barge sur ce thread!
bon c'est pas tout ca faut que j'aille chez mon pharmacien chercher de quoi traiter les crampes d'estomac et les fuites urinaires (à 29 ans si c'est pas malheureux...)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !



puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurééééééééééééééeeeeeeeeeee que c'est bon  :love:


----------



## naas (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> -hé toi?
> -oui?
> -couillondelalune


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

C'est assez dingue... :love:

*Les clips :*
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez bebert
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez naas
- Chez Roberto Vendez
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*En bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash)
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !

*Le plus récent :*
- Paul, tu devrais avoir honte ! 

_Je ne vous remercierai jamais assez tous pour avoir contribué au succès de ce sujet grâce à vos créations délirantes._


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

mets de la crème solaire avant de te scanner, j'dis ça pour toi hein?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Bon puisque c'est çà, concours de conneries organisé ce week-end !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Oui ben comme moi quoi.


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon... J'avais fait v½u de silence, mais c'est aujourd'hui l'anniversaire de *bengilli*...
> Alors, heureux anniversaire mon gars !


Là, Doc et Bass, vous avez fait très fort 
Chapeau bas  
 

Joli travail coopératif :love:


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens avec bonnet ou sans à l'AE ?


Finalement Paul, j'aime bien quand t'oublies de prendre tes cachets  :rateau: 
 

Bon, pour le bonnet, j'hésite encore  :mouais:    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

voilà j'ai fais ce que j'ai a ceux que j'ai pu, c'est un peu comme après un orgasme


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voilà j'ai fais ce que j'ai a ceux que j'ai pu


Euh...  :mouais:


----------



## anntraxh (10 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...  :mouais:


j'allais le dire ...   :affraid:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...  :mouais:



Ok   

voilà j'ai fais ce que j'ai Euh...  :mouais:    pu a ceux que j'ai pu, c'est un peu comme après un orgasme


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> voilà j'ai fais ce que j'ai Euh...  :mouais:    pu a ceux que j'ai pu, c'est un peu comme après un orgasme



T'es en pleine phase de test d'une nouvelle substance ?    :love:


----------



## naas (10 Août 2004)

hé toi moustachu?
oui toi moustachu
couillondelalune


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es en pleine phase de test d'une nouvelle substance ?    :love:



oui Win2K SP4    terrible, ça tronçonne la logique


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> voilà j'ai fais ce que j'ai Euh...  :mouais:    pu a ceux que j'ai pu, c'est un peu comme après un orgasme



euh (faut cliquer aussi)



​_PS: un grand merci à Georges Abitbol et à Blue LEGO moustachu_​


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

comment il ce la pête


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il ce la pête


 Tu danses comme une abeille Mackie :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il ce la pête




Dis ..Mackie, va falloir que tu travailles le *rythme* , c'est pas synchro tout ça ... 
hihi, on s'amuse ici ! Bravo Mackie !   



PS : Mackie tu fréquentes trop Eva ...  :hein:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

le prochain c'est spécial dédicace a modern  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le prochain c'est spécial dédicace a modern  :love:



Du genre MackieGlesias?...     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le prochain c'est spécial dédicace a modern  :love:


 C trop gentil... vraiment je suis touchée   :love: :love: :rateau: 

Cela dit, tu peux aussi me dédicacer un coup de boule  :love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis ..Mackie, va falloir que tu travailles le *rythme* , c'est pas synchro tout ça ...



Oui, un petit soucis de post-synchro, des restes du jetlag de son voyage au Japon... Dans 6 mois tout ça sera rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2004)

Lol mackie :  


Allume la lumiere la prochaine fois


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

la prochaine arrive, déjà en ligne


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

quelle ligne ???    :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allume la lumiere la prochaine fois



C'est vrai qu'il y a un petit côté "Dans la peau de Gilbert Montagné", mais bon... 
Bravo mackie ! Et quelle chanson ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il ce la pête



J'aime ce genre de surprise en rentrant du boulot.


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C trop gentil... vraiment je suis touchée   :love: :love: :rateau:



chose promis, chose dû  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chose promis, chose dû  :love:



Je ne sais pas si le décalage est volontaire ou pas mais c'est excellent.


----------



## pixelemon (10 Août 2004)

"...trop de cocaine nuit à la santé..."

                                      Johnny Cash.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chose promis, chose dû  :love:


 Waouh! :love:

Il a même enlevé ses lunettes... :love:

Nota Bene: la tite main sur le coeur quand il chante :love:

Excellent Mackie


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chose promis, chose dû  :love:


 la lumière, mackie, la lumière.. 

 :love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Waouh! :love:
> 
> 
> Nota Bene: la tite main sur le coeur quand il chante :love:



On a le coeur à droite en Gelbique ?!  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chose promis, chose dû  :love:



Tellement si drôle quand il chante...
Tellement si drole j'en veux tellement encore ! :love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si le décalage est volontaire ou pas mais c'est excellent.



Oui, c'est un nouveau genre de copyright.     :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a le coeur à droite en Gelbique ?!  :affraid:



c'est ça ou passer l'arme a gauche


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a le coeur à droite en Gelbique ?!  :affraid:


 Je sais pas mais c l'intention qui compte :love:


----------



## golf (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chose promis, chose dû  :love:


Çà y est mon Mackounet, tu peux passer au 220 chez toi


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chose promis, chose dû  :love:


c est vraiment sombre on se croirais dans ma chambre


----------



## naas (10 Août 2004)

bravo mackie  :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est vraiment sombre on se croirais dans ma chambre



tu fait quoi chez moi ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

Bravo Mackie... C'est quand même hyper sombre chez toi...   :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Mackie... C'est quand même hyper sombre chez toi...   :love:



Euh, moi, je verrais bien la boule disco du Doc avec des effets de lumière et tout et tout !  :love: 

  

Bravo Mackie !


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bravo mackie  :love:


 Il fait son come-out le petit :love:

quoiqu'on puisse pas dire qu'il sort de l'ombre


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Mackie... C'est quand même hyper sombre chez toi...   :love:



Toutes les prises sont occupées pour alimenter les Macs !!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les prises sont occupées pour alimenter les Macs !!  :rateau:



C'est à se demander à quoi servent les prises chez les autres !


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

mais non, il y a aussi le prise du reveil


----------



## macelene (10 Août 2004)

Dis tu les feras toutes danser à l'AE ,,, :rose: si c'est le cas *je viens...   * 

Bravo,  :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

j'ai déjà fait danser sylvia, enfin, il parait, moi je me souvient plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Narf!© :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà fait danser sylvia, enfin, il parait, moi je me souvient plus


 Coureur de jupon ce Mackie :rateau: :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu les feras toutes danser à l'AE


Y a un karaoké de prévu ?


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a un karaoké de prévu ?


 seul, dans le noir, avec mackie :affraid:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2004)

juste en playback


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a un karaoké de prévu ?


 Dis, tu veux qu'il y ait une tempête  ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà fait danser sylvia, enfin, il parait, moi je me souvient plus



Nous y voilà...   :love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, il y a aussi le prise du reveil



C'est vrai que ça éclaire bien un réveil... Pis ça clignote aussi parfois, c'est bat !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> seul, dans le noir, avec mackie :affraid:


 C'est vrai que ça fait peur  :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est bat !!


     :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous y voilà...   :love:



non, c'était l'année précédente


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Narf© :love:

Pourtant y sait pas danser le Mackie


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant y sait pas danser le Mackie



Alors ça c'est mesclun, euh mesquin, Modern 
(comprenne qui pourra)

_quoi c'est pas le thread des calembours foireux ?_


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

Moi aussi !!! 
Moi aussi comme Mackie j'veux draguer modern !!!   


Allez j'me lance et je sors l'artillerie (non bande de coquins on me voit pas a poil)

Elles vont toutes tomber : Bassou le tombeur  

Nomého, il croyait quoi le Mackie ???? C'est moi la superstar oui ou merde ??


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi la superstar oui ou merde ??


mmmmmoui 


bon allez: OUI 

PS: Fais comme mackie, tombe les lunettes


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

Arf© !!!   
SuperBassou !     :style:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."  

c'était pourtant mérité


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

quel talent ce bassou !


----------



## naas (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!
> Allez j'me lance et je sors l'artillerie (non bande de coquins on me voit pas a poil)
> Nomého,C'est moi la superstar oui ou merde ??


voui voui voui  :love: mais t'es pas habillé en noir   
allez maintenant montre nous ton coté sauvage et rebelle avec un du style whisky avec jairo   ou soad  :rateau: (même pas cap   ) ou roots même plsu hard core genre je sais pas moi .... chantal goya     (nanh la c'est trop hard)

bassou bassou bassou une autre bassou une autre bassou une autre  :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!
> Bassou le tombeur




De quoi tomber raide "*In love*" 

bravo Bassou, donne des nouvelles de tes conquêtes


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!
> Moi aussi comme Mackie j'veux draguer modern !!!
> 
> 
> ...



TRop fort  :love: 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nomého, il croyait quoi le Mackie ???? C'est moi la superstar oui ou merde ??



OUi mais un jour y serai admin


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il ce la pête


 C'est une spéciale dédicace a DocEvil?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a le coeur à droite en Gelbique ?!  :affraid:


 En fait sa main est plutot au millieu, sur le sternum.
 Un probleme de reflux Mackie?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!
> Moi aussi comme Mackie j'veux draguer modern !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Il sait tout faire! Chanter, jouer de la gratte et de la basse, faire le con...   
 Tu sors les poubelles aussi? 

 PS: t'es sur que Metallica (meme en slove langoureux) c'est ce qui passe le mieux pour embaler?  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un probleme de reflux Mackie?


 Le diagnostic est confirmé:


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il sait tout faire! Chanter, jouer de la gratte et de la basse, faire le con...
> Tu sors les poubelles aussi?
> 
> PS: t'es sur que Metallica (meme en slove langoureux) c'est ce qui passe le mieux pour embaler?  :rateau:



Voui ca m'arrive de descendre les poubelles (elle bougeait encore cette conne alors je l'ai achevé au fusil a pompe)

PS : T'as pas idée mon grand


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : T'as pas idée mon grand


  Edit j'avais mal lu 

 Remarque ca m'ettonne qu'a moitié: de mon temps (   ) les guimauves de Scorpion etaient ultra efficaces. Des armes de destruction massive ces trucs là!


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est une spéciale dédicace a DocEvil?




non, j'ai chopé l'esprit d'admin


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!
> Moi aussi comme Mackie j'veux draguer modern !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ça promet la Starac cet hiver...!! :affraid:  :bebe:


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Remarque ca m'ettonne qu'a moitié: de mon temps (   ) les guimauves de Scorpion etaient ultra efficaces. Des armes de destruction massive ces trucs là!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

On en est là, mais c'est comme les chiffres du loto, ça change tout l'temps ! 

*Les clips :*
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez bebert
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez naas
- Chez Roberto Vendez
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*En bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash)
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !

*Le(s) plus récent(s) :*
- Modérator dépasse les bornes des limites !
- Les confidences de mackie en exclu, et sa déclaration d'amûr. :love:
- Quel tombeur ce Bassou !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

Et moi qui n'ai toujours pas reçu mon iSight... :hein:  :hein:


----------



## golf (11 Août 2004)

- Lucienne, ne me dites pas que c'est vous qui avez son iSight ?! 
- Heuuuuu  :rose:  :rateau: ​


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Avec ma vieille Vesta usb, même pas pro, je vais faire pâle figure ! Reste plus qu'à investir.


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Avec ma vieille Vesta usb, même pas pro, je vais faire pâle figure ! Reste plus qu'à investir.


peu importe le contenant tant que l ivresse est la


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On en est là, mais c'est comme les chiffres du loto, ça change tout l'temps !
> 
> *Les clips :*
> - Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
> ...



Le lien du bas ne marche toujours pas, ça ne donne pas sur une video 
Des promesses, toujours des promesses...


----------



## naas (11 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui n'ai toujours pas reçu mon iSight... :hein:  :hein:


 tu la vois pas venir ?


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le lien du bas ne marche toujours pas, ça ne donne pas sur une video
> Des promesses, toujours des promesses...


 
 encore *"un couillondelalune"       *

Monstrueux ce piège   à ...
* 
*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Monstrueux ce piège   à ...



Hein ? Héhé.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu la vois pas venir ?



Si, si... Je fourmille d'idées... :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Elle parlait de blagues bien entendu.


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait une bonne amie à moi dont hélas j'ai égaré le numéro de téléphone : *"Plus c'est gros meilleur c'est !"*
> 
> :love:



ça, je serais TRES étonnée que Roberto "égare" ce genre de num de téléphone ... 
  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ça, je serais TRES étonnée que Roberto "égare" ce genre de num de téléphone ...
> :rateau: :rateau:


Ou alors, elle lui a piqué le papier en partant, pour être sûre qu'il ne le retrouverai pas !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, elle lui a piqué le papier en partant, pour être sûre qu'il ne le retrouverai pas !


 ça c'est petit


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est petit


 Non c'est sensé !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est petit



Pas que ça, mais aussi. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas que ça, mais aussi. :love:


Ah c'est donc pour çà qu'elle est partie !


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça m' fait penser, cette année, j'étais parent d'élève avec les cinq autres mamans du bureau d'école..._
> :love:
> Je me suis occupé du trombinoscope à l'entrée de la maternelle, pour montrer à quoi ressemblaient les parents d'élève, normal : c'est mon métier, les trombinoscopes à l'entrée de la matern... enfin je veux dire, _la mise en page._
> 
> ...




Aaaaarrrrrfffff© !!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> un photomaton d'un jolie blonde souriante...


Lapsus révélateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça m' fait penser, cette année, j'étais parent d'élève avec les cinq autres mamans du bureau d'école..._
> :love:
> Je me suis occupé du trombinoscope à l'entrée de la maternelle, pour montrer à quoi ressemblaient les parents d'élève, normal : c'est mon métier, les trombinoscopes à l'entrée de la matern... enfin je veux dire, _la mise en page._
> 
> ...



Dis, Roberto ...  :mouais: elle ne te croit tout de même pas ...?    


Je suis sûre qu'elle capitule pour (enfin) avoir la paix !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> un photomaton d'un jolie blonde souriante...



Damned! I'm fait like a rat!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Damned! I'm fait like a rat!




DOc,   maintenant tout le monde sait que t'es une fausse blonde ! 

Par contre Roberto ...    ...


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais franchement tu la verrais ça m'étonnerait._


Mais ... Je veux la voir !


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

Et elle attend le contraire de toi   

Heuresement Viagra est ton ami maintenant


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait douze ans que j'attends le quelconque signe du début d'un commencement de fléchissement.


 Méfies toi !
Les femmes ont tendance à accumuler les rancoeurs sans rien dire, et un jour, parfois 20 ans plus tard, PAF, pire qu'une grenade, çà te pète à la gueule !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et elle attend le contraire de toi
> 
> Heuresement Viagra est ton ami maintenant


     :love:


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Méfies toi !
> Les femmes ont tendance à accumuler les rancoeurs sans rien dire, et un jour, parfois 20 ans plus tard, PAF, pire qu'une grenade, çà te pète à la gueule !



ça sent le vécu ... héhé ..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... en femme blonde fluette avec d'orgueilleux petits seins des yeux bleus rieurs des mains longues et fines et de surcroit des taches de rousseur partout _j'arrête je m'excite._
> :rose:  :love:
> :



 :affraid: j'espère  que tu ne parles pas de cette femme mustérieuse à ta femme de cette façon ...


Sinon tu nous donnes l'adresse de l'hosto le plus proche ? 

On viendra te voir !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Parce que tu crois QUE J'AI GARDÉ LE PHOTOMATON ????_



Ch'uis sûre qu'elle t'a obligé à le mettre dans le "broyeur-découpeur-trancheur" spécial papier ,*devant elle*...la nuit venue, tu as pû reconstituer le photomaton en cachette dans le fond de la cabane de jardin ... mais bon pas facile avec un petite lampe torche (piquée à ton  fils !!!   )

Courage ROberto d'ici quelques jours tu l'auras de nouveau ... 


PS : je me suis inspirée d'une histoire vraie !


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

on acheteras des chocolats


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme la croisait régulièrement le soir à la sortie des classes, elle me disait souvent à son propos : _"Tiens j'ai vu l'aut', là, qui va au réunion avec toi la maman de M. ... Elle est bêêêête, mais elle est bêêêêête !"_
> Parfois elle ajoutait : _"Et puis elle est mooooche, t'as vu ses mèmèches ?"_
> Alors sobrement avec un certain courage je répondais : _"Mmh."_
> 
> :sleep:



Tu sais Roberto, ta femme me fait beaucoup rire !!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'espère  que tu ne parles pas de cette femme mustérieuse à ta femme de cette façon ...


 Si mais hâbleur comme il est il poursuit :
 " [...]rousseur partout qui me font penser à l'éclat de tes cheveux bruns parés d'abyssaux reflets rouges qu'aucune crinière blonde ne peur rêver obtenir surtout lorsqu'ils tombent sur le velours ambré de tes épaules ciselés par mes caresses et mon regard glissant jusqu'au plus profond de ta cambrure. Bref aimons nous :love:


_qu'est ce qu'elles sont longues les phrases de Roberto quand même_


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

J'aime ton grand courage mon Roberto :love: :love: :love:

un "oui moumoune" aurait presque été de circonstance


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi !!!
> Moi aussi comme Mackie j'veux draguer modern !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Excellent comme toujours Bassou :love: 

Excellent  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _qu'est ce qu'elles sont longues les phrases de Roberto quand même_



 c'est bien ce que je disais, elle capitule pour avoir la paix ...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme la croisait régulièrement le soir à la sortie des classes, elle me disait souvent à son propos : _"Tiens j'ai vu l'aut', là, qui va au réunion avec toi la maman de M. ... Elle est bêêêête, mais elle est bêêêêête !"_
> Parfois elle ajoutait : _"Et puis elle est mooooche, t'as vu ses mèmèches ?"_
> Alors sobrement avec un certain courage je répondais : _"Mmh."_
> 
> :sleep:



  là t'as cassé ma joie


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le vécu ... héhé ..



Oui et non ... Chez moi çà va bien, même si ma grande femme (oui chez moi c'est elle qui me dépasse d'une tête, j'ai pris une grande ! ), est rancunière, genre la vengeance est un plat qui se mange congelé (froid çà n'a pas assez trainé ...). En revanche j'en connais chez qui çà à exploser ! Je dirais pas qu'elle gonflait comme une montgolfière, mais ses narines, elles, se gonflaient un peu plus chaque week-end. Et un jour, boum ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Il a encore frappé, t trop fort pour nous Doc :love: :rateau: :love:


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...


quel talent ce doc
bravo a toi  :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...





 Pour organiser de sacrées soirées V.I.P toi 

Bon c'est pas le tout, mais c'est quand que tu la fais cette java     ??? 
Moi j'aimerai bien :rose: 

:love: quel talent


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

Et un et deux et trois....  :hein: 
Euh...   :rose: 
   
Super, Doc !


----------



## Spyro (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...


Héhé il peut plus s'arrêter    :love:  :love:


----------



## House M.D. (11 Août 2004)

J'ai du retard à rattraper, mais bravo à tous :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

Pfou salaud Doc, tu fais fort encore :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour organiser de sacrées soirées V.I.P toi
> 
> Bon c'est pas le tout, mais c'est quand que tu la fais cette java     ???
> Moi j'aimerai bien :rose:
> ...


 C'est quoi le numéro de téléphone pour la sono/orchestre DocEvil© ?


----------



## naas (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...


  :love:  :love:  :love: il est trop fort


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...



Je demande des déguisements pour le prochain.


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Sur ???


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...


  :love:
et nous, survivrons nous à la prochaine fantaisie du doc ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Juste une question, le Doc :* dans la fameuse pièce qui te sert de décor naturel, y a t-il une fenêtre par laquelle d'éventuels voisins pourraient te surprendre en pleine agitation Post-synchro Vidéastique Assistée par Ordinateur ??


 Aucune chance : les voisins ils sont tous rivés à leurs ordinateurs à attendre la suite sur macgé


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, des fois, je me prends pour une diva black...



On dirait Leboeuf en 98...  :mouais: 


    :rateau:


----------



## naas (12 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On dirait Leboeuf en 98...  :mouais:
> :rateau:


<fouteur de merde>
ouhhhh la attaque frontale    le boeuf ah non pas lui ahhhh noooohhhh   
</fouteur de merde>
le boeuf c'est lui ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

C'est chouette, sur MacG, on a plein de superstars !!!  


Flash - 4 Mo


PS : Ceux qui ont une petite connexion me disent si ça bloque...


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Excellent Macmarco   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

y en a ici qui ne pourrons plus se filmer tellement y zorons pris des coups de boules, yo.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

beau boulot


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette, sur MacG, on a plein de superstars !!!
> 
> 
> Flash - 4 Mo
> ...



yes! c'est quoi la musique?


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> yes! c'est quoi la musique?



Marilyn Manson : Mister Superstar


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

Merci Bassou et Lemmy !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette, sur MacG, on a plein de superstars !!!



Ce jour, à 14 heures, cinquante et un coups de canons ont été tirés sur mon ordre pour saluer le travail remarquable du sieur *macmarco.* La moitié de la ville est en cendres, une centaine de personnes ont péri (dont plusieurs touristes suisses, ce qui réduit nos pertes, ainsi que Mme Andrée Lavigne, dite « Dédée les beaux obus » qui est donc morte comme elle aura vécu). Il faudra plusieurs années pour tout remettre en état.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Juste une question, le Doc :* dans la fameuse pièce qui te sert de décor naturel, y a t-il une fenêtre par laquelle d'éventuels voisins pourraient te surprendre en pleine agitation Post-synchro Vidéastique Assistée par Ordinateur ??



Non.


----------



## naas (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Marilyn Manson : Mister Superstar


tip tip son image tip top rien  a redire chapeau bas


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce jour, à 14 heures, cinquante et un coups de canons ont été tirés sur mon ordre pour saluer le travail remarquable du sieur *macmarco.* La moitié de la ville est en cendres, une centaine de personnes ont péri (dont plusieurs touristes suisses, ce qui réduit nos pertes, ainsi que Mme Andrée Lavigne, dite « Dédée les beaux obus » qui est donc morte comme elle aura vécu). Il faudra plusieurs années pour tout remettre en état.




     
     
Ouf ! 
J'en pleure ! 
Merci Doc !


----------



## macelene (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette, sur MacG, on a plein de superstars !!!
> Flash - 4 Mo
> PS : Ceux qui ont une petite connexion me disent si ça bloque...



Lecture fluide (merci Macmarco... ).
Bonne connexion... 

De retour du boulot, ça fait du bien... Quelle bande de *Stars vous faites tous :love:* 

   
:love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette, sur MacG, on a plein de superstars !!!
> 
> 
> Flash - 4 Mo
> ...



Pas mal...  Beau boulot dans Flash... mais c'est un peu long quand même.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Wah hé l'aut' hé commeeeeeent qu' tu traites mon pote MacMarco hé tihouf putain t'as quoi comme idée dans ta têêêête hé ???



Keep cool... :love:     :love:   Zen...


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Wah hé l'aut' hé commeeeeeent qu' tu traites mon pote MacMarco hé tihouf putain t'as quoi comme idée dans ta têêêête hé ???



  
Merci Roberto !


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Quoi ?  
Agression caractérisée et menaces sur WebO ?  
Ca mérite ... Qu'est-ce que çà mérite au fait ? 
Des coudboules rouge ?
Un ban ?
Un lynchage médiatique ?
Une séance iPodique ?
Choisissez !


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Stone et sharden ne font plus rien,
Sheila et Ringo ne sont plus,
Peter et Sloane s'adonnent a l'élevage de chèvre dans le Vercors,
David et Jonathan ont fait faillite,
Sonny et Cher tiennent une brocante a Vichumes,
C. Dion et Garou fourrent des marmottes en Alabama

Bref nous nous devions de rendre hommage à toutes ces gloires perdues, nous les stars montantes de la grande chanson.
Une production au top nous permet enfin de nous consacrer a la musique de qualité au quotidien.
Notre musique en un mot.

Pour vous les filles


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Mon dieu. Perfusion mademoiselle s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Mouhhahahahaa !  
C'est le meilleur celui-là ! :love: 
I vote for this one !


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

> je pense que maintenant je peux mourir


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Stone et sharden ne font plus rien,
> Sheila et Ringo ne sont plus,
> Peter et Sloane s'adonnent a l'élevage de chèvre dans le Vercors,
> David et Jonathan ont fait faillite,
> ...


 C trop bon mon Bassou, on a bien travaillé 

:love: :love: :love: :style:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Stone et sharden ne font plus rien,
> Sheila et Ringo ne sont plus,
> Peter et Sloane s'adonnent a l'élevage de chèvre dans le Vercors,
> David et Jonathan ont fait faillite,
> ...



je craaaaaaque, c'est où le forum des fans, iiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!! ???
(avec de l'écho sur le "iiiiiiiihhhh" , dans le genre concert des Beatles ou des Stones , tu vois ?)

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mention spéciale à Smokwizzenoze !!*


Moi j'ai été déçu, je pensais qu'ils allaient se la passer la cigarette... 
Sinon, pareil plein de , de , de :love: et de


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Stone et sharden ne font plus rien,
> Sheila et Ringo ne sont plus,
> Peter et Sloane s'adonnent a l'élevage de chèvre dans le Vercors,
> David et Jonathan ont fait faillite,
> ...



Bon, en lisant ça, j'ai commencé à fulminer...: _greugneugneu...   encore un qui prends les filles de tous âge pour des midinettes...  greugneugneu...  nan mais, j'vous dis, y'en a..._ 

Et puis j'ai regardé...  
_Et là mon petit coeur de midinette a fondu..._ :rose:  :love: 
J'en suis encore à ramasser les restes sur mon clavier...


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

immense a quand le concert en direct su stand du pommier pour l apple expo


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> > je pense que maintenant je peux mourir



Tu me fais une place au fond du caveau ?!  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> immense a quand le concert en direct su stand du pommier pour l apple expo


 Faut demander à Bassou  :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

:love: :love: :love:

Bravo à vous trois !


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Bravo à vous trois !


 C surtout les cerveaux qu'il faut applaudir  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C surtout les cerveaux qu'il faut applaudir  :love:



ce qu'on entend est vrai alors?


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C surtout les cerveaux qu'il faut applaudir  :love:


Mais on peut applaudir Bassou quand même ?
 

_*part en courant*_


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

C lui et le Doc


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'on entend est vrai alors?


 Quoi ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? :love:


merci


----------



## golf (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette, sur MacG, on a plein de superstars !!!








Là, jeune homme, vous avez fait péter l'audi à matt  ​


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, jeune homme, vous avez fait péter l'audi à matt  ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez bebert
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez naas
- Chez Roberto Vendez
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).

*Les plus récents :*
- DocEvil se prend pour Donna Summers.
- macmarco annonce le film-événement de la rentrée (Flash).
- Bassman et le Doc les font toutes craquer (avec l'aimable participation de *Modern_Thing*).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C lui et le Doc



C'est surtout lui d'ailleurs... Il faut rendre à César.


----------



## golf (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous les filles


Chapeau bas Mademoiselle z'et Messieurs 
Un petit bonheur


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

Vous vous doutiez bien que je ne pouvais pas rester sans y aller de ma petite contribution 
Ma vieille webcam kimarchkeusouhauesseneufe étant au rencard depuis des lustres j'ai du tapper le minolta A2 d'un pote qui fait aussi enregistreur de vidéos (au passage c'est marrant d'utiliser ce bijou de technologie pour faire ça )...

Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici un *petit quelquechose à ma façon*


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Ta clarinette à un bruit de saxophone :mouais: mais excellent quand même :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous doutiez bien que je ne pouvais pas rester sans y aller de ma petite contribution
> Ma vieille webcam kimarchkeusouhauesseneufe étant au rencard depuis des lustres j'ai du tapper le minolta A2 d'un pote qui fait aussi enregistreur de vidéos (au passage c'est marrant d'utiliser ce bijou de technologie pour faire ça )...
> 
> Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici *petit quelquechose à ma façon*




Arf...    Excellent.

   Je veux mon iSight, je veux mon iSight...   Je veux mon iSight...  

  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous doutiez bien que je ne pouvais pas rester sans y aller de ma petite contribution
> Ma vieille webcam kimarchkeusouhauesseneufe étant au rencard depuis des lustres j'ai du tapper le minolta A2 d'un pote qui fait aussi enregistreur de vidéos (au passage c'est marrant d'utiliser ce bijou de technologie pour faire ça )...
> 
> Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici *petit quelquechose à ma façon*



On dirait Christian Morin tout craché


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici *petit quelquechose à ma façon*


 Quelle classe, quelle star.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici un *petit quelquechose à ma façon*



Merci, merci, merci pour ce joli moment de poésie, Benjamin. 
Et puis quelle classe, quelle élégance... Quel melon ! 
Voilà une petite vidéo que je me garde au chaud pour les longues soirées d'hiver (non Amok, pas avec l'iSight). 

_Le petit plus de DocEvil : Tu serais plus crédible avec une bouteille de Vittel®._


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf...    Excellent.
> 
> Je veux mon iSight, je veux mon iSight...   Je veux mon iSight...
> 
> :love:


 Z'ont parfois bien le temps chez Apple :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici un *petit quelquechose à ma façon*



comment il se la pète devant les filles avec son gros pipeau  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont parfois bien le temps chez Apple :mouais:



Bah, j'crois qu'y a du nouveau du côté de l'iSight... alors c'est du tout bon


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il se la pète devant les filles avec son gros pipeau  :rateau:


 T jaloux parce que tu sais pas jouer de la clarinette Mackie?  :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T jaloux parce que tu sais pas jouer de la clarinette Mackie?  :love:



le tromblon déborde de l'image


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le tromblon déborde de l'image




Dis encore un seul mot mon mackounet chéri et je balance ici ce que tu m'as dit par iChat


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci, merci pour ce joli moment de poésie, Benjamin.
> Et puis quelle classe, quelle élégance... Quel melon !
> Voilà une petite vidéo que je me garde au chaud pour les longues soirées d'hiver (non Amok, pas avec l'iSight).
> 
> _Le petit plus de DocEvil : Tu serais plus crédible avec une bouteille de Vittel®._



Il me semble que je t'en devais une 

Bien... bien... il manque la vidéo de quelqu'un pour que ce thread deviennent indéfiniment mythique, tu trouves pas Doc ? En plus il a une webcam


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Dis encore un seul mot mon mackounet chéri et je balance ici ce que tu m'as dit par iChat


 fais péter les révélations croustillantes :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment il se la pète devant les filles avec son gros pipeau  :rateau:



Au moins, lui, il en a un gros... :love:

Bon, ok, je sors... :mouais:


----------



## golf (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici un *petit quelquechose à ma façon*


Après un départ charmeur de serpent, une fin Blues Brothers 







Encore ​


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Dis encore un seul mot mon mackounet chéri et je balance ici ce que tu m'as dit par iChat



moi aussi j'ai des infos ultra confidentiel


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

C'est intéressant, faut nous dire mainant Bengilli, t'en as déjà trop dit là  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est intéressant, faut nous dire mainant Bengilli, t'en as déjà trop dit là  :love:


 bé dis donc, Modern .... tu tutoies à l'aise les édiles du bar  et de MacG .... bravo !     
moi , Bengilli m'a dit avant-hier soir sur ichat "et ? que puis je pour toi jeune nioubie ? "

Respect !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> bé dis donc, Modern .... tu tutoies à l'aise les édiles du bar  et de MacG .... bravo !
> moi , Bengilli m'a dit avant-hier soir sur ichat "et ? que puis je pour toi jeune nioubie ? "
> 
> Respect !



Le mot "respect" est trop galvaudé par vous, pauvres mortels.


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le mot "respect" est trop galvaudé par vous, pauvres mortels.


 VOUS? non mais tu te prends pour qui toi?  :love:


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je connais le mot, et j'apprécie de moins en moins sa sonorité, ça fait "peuple" je trouve...



J'adore celui de Aretha Franklin !  
*R.E.S.P.E.C.T.*
:love:  :love:  :love:

Un(e) volontaire pour tourner le clip ?


----------



## naas (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous les filles


mais c'est de mieux en mieux, rohhh les smileys me manquent pour vous dire combien je ris, dans le desordre, le bandana du doc, la clop de bassou, le solo en moufles  :love: la voix femminine pleine de mystere avec les lunettes noires rohhhh la la et ce poing final sur le menton   MAIS C'EST TROP FORT
doc c'est tu aurais cru que ce fil irait en se bonifiant comme cela ? moi jamais  :rose: 
vous êtes vraiment très forts

HAUT DE GAMME


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que je t'en devais une
> 
> Bien... bien... il manque la vidéo de quelqu'un pour que ce thread deviennent indéfiniment mythique, tu trouves pas Doc ? En plus il a une webcam




He has a dream ! But only a dream...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est de mieux en mieux, rohhh les smileys me manquent pour vous dire combien je ris, dans le desordre, le bandana du doc, la clop de bassou, le solo en moufles  :love: la voix femminine pleine de mystere avec les lunettes noires rohhhh la la et ce poing final sur le menton   MAIS C'EST TROP FORT
> doc c'est tu aurais cru que ce fil irait en se bonifiant comme cela ? moi jamais  :rose:
> vous êtes vraiment très forts
> 
> HAUT DE GAMME



Rien à ajouter.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2004)

Moi j'aurais bien deux ou trois trucs, mais ça va être effacé..


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Rien à ajouter.


Merci  :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais bien deux ou trois trucs, mais ça va être effacé..



Les posts c'est comme les cheveux, quand y'à des soucis : ça disparait ...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2004)

Sauf que mes posts ne me créent pas de soucis à moi !!!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous doutiez bien que je ne pouvais pas rester sans y aller de ma petite contribution
> Ma vieille webcam kimarchkeusouhauesseneufe étant au rencard depuis des lustres j'ai du tapper le minolta A2 d'un pote qui fait aussi enregistreur de vidéos (au passage c'est marrant d'utiliser ce bijou de technologie pour faire ça )...
> 
> Bon, assez bavassé, sans prendre le temps de me changer, voici un *petit quelquechose à ma façon*



Nous aurons attendu longtemps, ça en valait la peine.      

très classe en costard.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous aurons attendu longtemps, ça en valait la peine.
> 
> très classe en costard.



Question...  Pourquoi le n½ud papillon ne tourne-t-il pas ?    :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Narf© :love: Tibo :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> doc c'est tu aurais cru que ce fil irait en se bonifiant comme cela ? moi jamais  :rose:



Bon, je suis trop fatigué pour vous faire le résumé. Il y en a un deux pages avant, démerdez-vous ! 

Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos compliments. En ce qui me concerne, je donne ma part à Bassou, il l'a bien méritée. 

Pour répondre à la question de naas, non seulement je ne pensais pas que ce sujet se bonifierait, mais je ne pensais pas qu'il allait durer ! La première vidéo, sur une chanson de Dean Martin, s'est faite toute seule tandis que j'essayais de bidouiller iMovie. Comme je n'ai pas de caméra DV, je ne me sers pas de ce programme d'ordinaire. Et c'est en faisant quelques essais pour m'amuser que m'est venue l'idée d'une post-synchro. Le résultat me faisant sourire, j'ai pensé le poster. Vous connaissez la suite...


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2004)

Excellent Bengili :love:

Merci les gens pour les compliments (sauf sonnyboy, va chier)
Le principal dans tout ca c'est de s'muser, et c'est ce que je fais ici 

(Et doc arrete tu vas me gener :rose: )


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
  - Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
  - Chez bebert
  - Chez chagregel
  - Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
  - Chez ficelle
  - Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
  - Chez Grug
  - Chez jpmiss
  - Chez macinside : 1 | 2
  - Chez Modern_Thing
  - Chez naas
  - Chez Roberto Vendez
  - Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
  - Chez bengili (un petit quelque chose à sa façon).

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
  - Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
  - Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
  - Le résumé de Grug.
  - Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
  - Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).

*Les plus récents :*
  - DocEvil se prend pour Donna Summers.
  - macmarco annonce le film-événement de la rentrée (Flash).
  - Bassman et le Doc les font toutes craquer (avec l'aimable participation de *Modern_Thing*).
  - bengili et sa clarinette.

_
  Comme je suis un gros fainéant, je n'ai fait que reprendre la liste de Doc !_


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

Bravo mon Bassou, t'es le plus bôôô  :love:  :love: ​


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

- Mais dites z'y à Benguiliguili, c'e'que vous m'avez dit 
- Ben heuuuuu...

- M'Sieur Ben, Lucienne, elle vous trouve craquant avec vo't flute 
- (..)  :rose: 

- Pis qu'est'qu'vous jouez bien   
- (..)  :rose:  :rose:  :love: ​


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

> *Les clips :*
> - Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
> - Chez bebert
> - Chez chagregel
> ...



Moi je dis : respect...


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2004)

Quand on a pas de talent pour chanter ni pour jouer un vrai instrument*, on peut toujours tricher. :rose:

*_j'ai pas dit que c'était mon cas _


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

Spyro elle est TRES bien ta boite a musique  :love:


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)




----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a pas de talent pour chanter ni pour jouer un vrai instrument*, on peut toujours tricher. :rose:
> 
> *_j'ai pas dit que c'était mon cas _




  


Mais dis-moi, c'est filmé dans un miroir ?
Ton clavier est inversé par rapport au mien....


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Oh putain, quand j'ai vu dans le résumé Doc faire Donna, j''ai cru à "Love to love you babe". 
Putain, on a eu chaud, quand-même


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Spyro elle est TRES bien ta boite a musique  :love:



Je dirais même plus : Spyro, elle est TREEEEEEESSSSS bien ta boite à musique    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Bande d'enfoirés, je dois reprendre la route avec ma tite famille et j'ai comme une grosse barre dans  le ventre à force de rire (oui DANS le ventre). Bon, je m'en regarde encore une autre et j'arrête. Enfin, on verra...

Bravo à Bassou et Doc pour le moment !


----------



## anntraxh (13 Août 2004)

allez hop ...  je me lance aussi !


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> allez hop ... je me lance aussi !


Pas bien Tiscali ...  
Ils t'autorisent pas à lier un seul fichier ... T'es obligé de surfer sur la page !
Donc toi tu l'as peut être, mais nous non ... 


Ah ben si ... ca y est.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Mais c'est Brigitte de Fontenay (ou Geneneviève Fontaine, je sais plus bien.... Je suis saoul)


----------



## anntraxh (13 Août 2004)

j'ai changé  d'hébergement, ça passe mieux, là ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est Brigitte de Fontenay (ou Geneneviève Fontaine, je sais plus bien.... Je suis saoul)



C'est surtout un truc qui finit d'une manière impossible à montrer à mon filleul ! 

Bravo Anne.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Mais oui, bien joué anne ! c'est pas évident de se lancer (ni d'essuyer les sarcasmes des aigris qu'osent pas jouer de la webcam) !

"Mais la fin, c'est de la merde en boîte, mieux vaut acheter du paté henaff" (dixit ma douce et tendre)


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> allez hop ...  je me lance aussi !


     :love: :love:   

Toujours aussi fan


----------



## spyan (13 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai changé  d'hébergement, ça passe mieux, là ?



Y a un petit air d' Elton John je trouve....   Excellent


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Oh oui, bravo !!!!

Merveilleux anne !!!

Au fait, de quoi on cause ?


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> allez hop ...  je me lance aussi !



  
  
Bravo Anne !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> allez hop ...  je me lance aussi !



Alors là , mais alors là ...   

Bravissimo Poulette

 :love:  :love:  :love:   :love:  :love:  :love: 

Ps : je ne t'imaginais pas avec une voix aussi ... aussi ... suave


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis-moi, c'est filmé dans un miroir ?
> Ton clavier est inversé par rapport au mien....


C'est la webcam qu'est en mode miroir, c'est plus facile pour repérer sa main gauche de sa main droite


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:



pourquoi ? tu a des frissons ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Frissons + tétés qui pointent = envie de faire caca.

A ne pas confondre avec l'amour donc...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai changé  d'hébergement, ça passe mieux, là ?



Un beau chapeau, des lunettes de soleil, ça ne pouvait qu'être merveilleux.


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2004)

Excellent Anne


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2004)

Bon, j'y arrive pas.
C'est pas possible ça veut pas.
Pourtant j'ai bien essayé hein.
Mais non, ça veut pas.

PS: ce N'est PAS un "blind test" (ce serait trop facile)


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

Bravo Spyro !


----------



## Bassman (14 Août 2004)

Allez un p'tit dernier pour la route, juste pour se donner du courage

Profession : posteur pro

[MAJ1] Hesitez pas a monter le son, j'ai un peu merdé la dessus

[MAJ2] Mais j'suis a poil la dedans


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez un p'tit dernier pour la route, juste pour se donner du courage
> 
> Profession : posteur pro
> 
> ...



T'arrête de me piquer mes idées?


----------



## Bassman (14 Août 2004)

T'as qu'a avoir une isight 

oups pardon


----------



## naas (14 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...Pourtant j'ai bien essayé hein.
> Mais non, ça veut pas.


 :love:


----------



## naas (14 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Profession : posteur pro


 roooh il est TROP fort
en plus un petit vieux saxon de derrière les fagots  :love: 

bassou president bassou président bassou président bassou président bassou président


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'y arrive pas.
> C'est pas possible ça veut pas.
> Pourtant j'ai bien essayé hein.



Il faut ruser spyro... regarde ce que j'ai retrouvé un matin alors que j'avais laissé tourner ma webcam par mégarde :


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

Arrfff© !!   
Excellent bassman !


----------



## spyan (14 Août 2004)

Génial Bassou    Arf Arf arf arf arf !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a avoir une isight
> 
> oups pardon


 T excellent mon Bassou :love: t'as encore frappé fort :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

le tableau est complet !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez naas
- Chez Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).

*Les plus récents :*
- « C'est con, j'ai une angine. », par anntraxh.
- Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas, par Spyro.
- Route de nuit, par Bassman.



_« L'important, c'est de participer. », Julien Lepers in _ Cinq secondes pour vous décider.


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _« L'important, c'est de participer. », Julien Lepers in _ Cinq secondes pour vous décider.


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _« L'important, c'est de participer. » _




Contrepèterie quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## spyan (14 Août 2004)

Je vois pas vraiment ce que ça donne en contrepétrie, tu pe nous le faire bengili ??


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2004)

mouhahahaah le coup du doigt


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ci-dessous le résultat d'une importante étude scientifique.
> 
> Il ne s'agit rien moins que de mettre à nu les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...
> 
> ...



Quelle réalisation... :love:    Excellent, encore une fois.!  

Mais où s'arrêteront-ils?...


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit rien moins que de mettre à nu les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...


Bigre !


----------



## naas (14 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...


mais dites donc les enfants c'est un festival ,fini l'amateurisme d'antant, c'est post production et tout le toutim    :love:

Roberto je regarde mes dix doigts et je les trouve con a pas savoir dessiner  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ci-dessous le résultat d'une importante étude scientifique.
> 
> Il ne s'agit rien moins que de mettre à nu les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...
> 
> ...




Génial Roberto !   
  
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ci-dessous le résultat d'une importante étude scientifique.
> 
> Il ne s'agit rien moins que de mettre à nu les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...
> 
> ...



Une telle étude, sur un sujet aussi complexe, relevait de la gageure. Il y fallait toute la méticulosité, toute la patience et tout le talent d'un chercheur de renom. J'ajoute qu'il y fallait sans doute également une solide connaissance du c½ur des hommes... Et de leur cerveau !
Monsieur Vendez a montré à de nombreuses reprises qu'il remplissait admirablement ces conditions ; je ne suis donc pas étonné ni par la qualité du résultat de ses travaux, ni par leur caractère véritablement édifiant.
Bravo Monsieur Vendez ! Bravo pour la jeunesse du monde, qui vous doit tant. Bravo pour les générations futures, qui salueront longtemps votre apport inestimable à la science. Bravo enfin pour avoir permis cette expérience unique et proprement vertigineuse qui est d'observer son squelette de son vivant...


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ils savent très certainement faire tout un tas de choses pour lesquels les miens sont inadaptés ou maladroits.*
> 
> Par exemple pour ton nez (on va s'arrêter au nez), ce sont tes doigts les mieux indiqués et les plus fins connaisseurs : tu trouverais j'en suis sûr les miens fort désagréables.
> _Ça tombe bien je n'y tenais pas plus que ça !_
> ...



P... !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

En tout cas chapeau monsieur Roberto Vendez :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Août 2004)

Anntraxh,  Bassman, Berbert, Begilli, Chagregel, Ficelle, Grug, JPMiss, Macmarco, ModerThing, Nass, Roberto, TheBIg, Spyro...

 :king: 

Le Rêve commence avec VouS...
Je m'installe confortablement devant mon Mac et je me débranche du reste de l'Univers. je ne suis plus seule... :rose:
Grâce à VouS, dont j'apprécie l'accueil et l'hospitalité légendaire  j'ai à ma disposition des "Vidéo-clips CAptivants, Émouvants, PAlpitants, Eblouissants,Olympiens... " qui me permettent de m'envoler vers de nouvelles destinations sans même quitter mon siège.  

Bravissimo, a tutti... 

Pour vous dire encore MercI, je reprends la signature de DArk:

"Parce que *"Partager"* est le plus beau *Mot* de la Vie..."​Merci :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une telle étude, sur un sujet aussi complexe, relevait de la gageure. Il y fallait toute la méticulosité, toute la patience et tout le talent d'un chercheur de renom. J'ajoute qu'il y fallait sans doute également une solide connaissance du c½ur des hommes... Et de leur cerveau !



On commence à avoir une toute petite idée de ce qu'il pense de lui...


----------



## naas (14 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On commence à avoir une toute petite idée de ce qu'il pense de lui...


 Dis moi, tu veux une idée précise sur ce que je pense de toi  :hein:
fais un film et on en reparlera


----------



## anntraxh (15 Août 2004)

je ne devrais pas poster cette vidéo sans titre, ni sans effet, ni ... mais bon, moi je la trouve bien comme ça ..



dédiée à Barbara, et à tous les hommes , mes hommes, les hommes ...  
à tous les mecs de macG


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On commence à avoir une toute petite idée de ce qu'il pense de lui...


Hi, mais c'est aussi ce qui le différencie de toi  
Lui peut et sait penser


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ...à tous les hommes , mes hommes, les hommes ...
> à tous les mecs de macG


    :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> dédiée à Barbara, et à tous les hommes , mes hommes, les hommes ...
> à tous les mecs de macG


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je ne devrais pas poster cette vidéo sans titre, ni sans effet, ni ... mais bon, moi je la trouve bien comme ça ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci merci.  :love:


----------



## naas (15 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> à tous les mecs de macG


 oh... c'est joli :love:, merci


----------



## anntraxh (15 Août 2004)

merci !  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ci-dessous le résultat d'une importante étude scientifique.
> 
> Il ne s'agit rien moins que de mettre à nu les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...
> 
> ...





			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je ne devrais pas poster cette vidéo sans titre, ni sans effet, ni ... mais bon, moi je la trouve bien comme ça ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien, ça bosse ferme même le w-e.     

Bravo à tous les deux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2004)

Ça ne passe pas tant pis


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

Marche po


----------



## naas (15 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Marche po


 ça va bassou ? on peux faire quelque chose pour toi   _tu cherches un lien peut être_


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pease waiting !



   C'est hallucinant ce truc-là...    Chapeau!   Ça t'a pris combien de temps?   

_Il est plus en ligne?_


----------



## Spyro (15 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Marche po


A cause du redirect pourri ? Clique là puis sur le fichier, moi ça vient de marcher.
En plus j'adore cette chanson  :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

Genial Tibo :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (15 Août 2004)

Spyro pour aider tibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> là:


Tibo     mais tu y es depuis une semaine sur ce truc non ?     

moi je dois dire que je suis impressionné beau boulot , les émoticons me manquent


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2004)

Ok merci  

Je change le fichier tout de même donc il fait 4,26 mo et il est intitulé MacG in the move ! 

Montez le son 



PS: merci Doc


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Août 2004)

La classe, c bien rythmé  :love:


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

Bô boulot TiBo 










- Moi, j'vous dit, bientôt il faudra envisager une cérémonie des oscars MacGé .mov 
-  :mouais:    :love: ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2004)

Merci à tous  Ça m'a pris quelques heures mais j'ai un mac !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Bravo  *Tibo*


----------



## ArtBlueFun (15 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je ne devrais pas poster cette vidéo sans titre, ni sans effet, ni ... mais bon, moi je la trouve bien comme ça ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



là, d'la pomme, y en a !!!!


----------



## ArtBlueFun (15 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ci-dessous le résultat d'une importante étude scientifique.
> 
> Il ne s'agit rien moins que de mettre à nu les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...
> 
> ...


là, par contre, y a pas que d'la pomme...
quel doigté.


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2004)

ouais vachement bonne idée, et bien fait en plus


----------



## ArtBlueFun (15 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci
> 
> Je change le fichier tout de même donc il fait 4,26 mo et il est intitulé MacG in the move !
> 
> Montez le son



trop fort !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci
> 
> Je change le fichier tout de même donc il fait 4,26 mo et il est intitulé MacG in the move !
> 
> Montez le son



Bravo tant pour le résultat ("hallucinant" comme dit WebO) que pour le travail énorme qu'il a nécessité. Chapeau !


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci
> 
> Je change le fichier tout de même donc il fait 4,26 mo et il est intitulé MacG in the move !
> 
> ...



Ouiiin ! 
C'est plus en ligne, j'ai pas vu !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiin !
> C'est plus en ligne, j'ai pas vu !



Le lien est réparé. Il ne devrait plus y avoir de problème.


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le lien est réparé. Il ne devrait plus y avoir de problème.



Ouf !
Merci ! 


Superbe, Tibo !!!!    


:love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4.




Méheuuuuu !!!!


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2004)

Anntraxh,  Bassman, Berbert, Begilli, Chagregel, Ficelle, Grug, JPMiss, Macmarco, ModerThing, Nass, Roberto, TheBIg, *TibomonG4*  Spyro...

 :king: 

Le Rêve commence avec VouS...
Je m'installe confortablement devant mon Mac et je me débranche du reste de l'Univers. je ne suis plus seule... :rose:
Grâce à VouS, dont j'apprécie l'accueil et l'hospitalité légendaire  j'ai à ma disposition des "Vidéo-clips CAptivants, Émouvants, PAlpitants, Eblouissants,Olympiens... " qui me permettent de m'envoler vers de nouvelles destinations sans même quitter mon siège.  

Bravissimo, a tutti... 

Pour vous dire encore MercI, je reprends la signature de DArk:

"Parce que *"Partager"* est le plus beau *Mot* de la Vie..."​Merci :love:

 c dimanche je suis KO....je sais je me répète     
* :love: Tibo, et bravissimo  *​


----------



## naas (15 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> MacG in the move ! Montez le son


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je ne devrais pas poster cette vidéo sans titre, ni sans effet, ni ... mais bon, moi je la trouve bien comme ça ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo et merci anntraxh !!!!   


:love:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ci-dessous le résultat d'une importante étude scientifique.
> 
> Il ne s'agit rien moins que de mettre à nu les mystères z'et les secrets de DocEvil...
> 
> ...


 Alors ca c'est du vrai talent!   

 Et p... de b... de m... de s... de machine a coup de boule de m...!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je change le fichier tout de même donc il fait 4,26 mo et il est intitulé MacG in the move !


 Bof, pas terrible... on me voit presque pas...


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof, pas terrible... on me voit presque pas...


 On te vois deja assez comme ca


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On te vois deja assez comme ca


 Salopiau!



 "_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman._"

 Bien fait!


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca c'est du vrai talent!
> 
> Et p... de b... de m... de s... de machine a coup de boule de m...!


 Tout pareil  pffff


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Oulà ! Ça commence à faire !... 

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez naas
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- MacG In The Move!, par TibomonG4.

*Les plus récents :*
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- À tous les mecs de MacG, par anntraxh.
- MacG In The Move!, par TibomonG4.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman._"


    arrete malheureux il est déjà premier    

D'ailleurs bassou et supermoquette ensembles a ibiza  :mouais:   quoi ? j'ai rien dit moi   :rateau: :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Et alors faut continuer


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs bassou et supermoquette ensembles a ibiza :mouais:  quoi ? j'ai rien dit moi :rateau: :love:


Vi, belle paire ces deux-là


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi, belle paire ces deux-là


et on doit prendre ça* comment?  

*non rien


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Ben on a tous les 2 une belle paire, c'est tout, mais tout le monde le sait deja ca non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et on doit prendre ça comment?



avec délicatesse, après t'être lavé soigneusement les mains...


----------



## macelene (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben on a tous les 2 une belle paire, c'est tout, mais tout le monde le sait deja ca non ?



ah ???    seulement ???


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Ben oui, _seulement_ !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah ???    seulement ???


 C'est deja pas mal moi je trouve


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah ???  seulement ???


Mdr !   Bien joué ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avec délicatesse, après t'être lavé soigneusement les mains...


si c'est pour le faire avec les mains, on a besoin de personne...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'insurge !
> Je ricane !



et après tu t'essuies...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

Je pense que d'ici peu vous allez avoir accés à la version longue de MacG in the move avec tous les avatars du moment


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

chic alors! y a 18'000 (moins gribouille ) alors je réserve mon week-end


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

Voilà 

MacG in the move (version LP) taille 5,6 mo  

Tous ceux qui ont un avatar sont présents


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> 
> MacG in the move (version LP) taille 5,6 mo
> 
> Tous ceux qui ont un avatar sont présents



*de mieux en mieux*   

quel boulot


----------



## molgow (16 Août 2004)

Ca a dû te prendre un temps fou Tibo !! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *de mieux en mieux*


Euh je sais pas trop, j'ai pas tellement vu la différence 
Mais en tout cas _*de plus en plus*_


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Big up for Tibo...


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui ont un avatar sont présents


  Presque ?     
Bravo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Presque ?
> Bravo !



Si tu y es mais tu passes dans les images qui défilent très rapidement  Question de rythme et de poids pour la vidéo aussi  (en petit il y a de la déperdition )

Merci à tous


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> 
> MacG in the move (version LP) taille 5,6 mo


haut de gamme, ce monsieur tibo fait du haut de gamme


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Bravo Tibo


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu y es mais tu passes dans les images qui défilent très rapidement  Question de rythme et de poids pour la vidéo aussi  (en petit il y a de la déperdition )
> 
> Merci à tous


Tibo, je me fabrique un bon vieil obturateur
en croix de Malte et je regarde à nouveau
attentivement en ralentissant le tout.
Tiens ! Comment fait-on pour ralentir QT ?
En tout cas encore bravo !


----------



## Spyro (16 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Comment fait-on pour ralentir QT ?


Euh...
Ce que je sais c'est que dans l'interface "ancienne", comme affiché dans le navigateur, tu peux ctrl-cliquer sur les petites flêches à droite, ça affiche un réglage de vitesse (dans les deux sens). Dans l'interface métal de QT j'en sais rien, elle est pourrie cette interface de toute façon, on n'y a pas non plus accès à la barre de volume triple  (shift-clic sur le volume).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> 
> MacG in the move (version LP) taille 5,6 mo
> 
> Tous ceux qui ont un avatar sont présents




Wahou ! Vu de ma galaxie ça décoiffe un max !


----------



## ficelle (16 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oulà ! Ça commence à faire !...
> 
> *Les clips :*
> - Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
> ...



apparemment, il y a pas mal de petits chefs-d'½uvres à découvrir à la rentrée,
mais pour l'instant, je menage mon forfait gprs.
gros bisous des hauteurs de forcalquier


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

Et quellle Abeille !

(bon, Doc, je suis désolé, mais j'ai réllement perdus le clip sur la voiture de qui tu sais façon Enfer-mecanique, vas falloir refaire   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> 
> MacG in the move (version LP) taille 5,6 mo
> 
> Tous ceux qui ont un avatar sont présents



Génial.
Quel boulot ça a du être!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> MacG in the move (version LP) taille 5,6 mo
> Tous ceux qui ont un avatar sont présents


Tidju le boulot !!!!!!!   ... superbe !!!!!!!!!!!     
Un veritable hymne pour notre forum favori !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
ps : Tibo : t'as bon pour un coup de boule dès que je peux !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> 
> MacG in the move (version LP) taille 5,6 mo
> 
> Tous ceux qui ont un avatar sont présents


ah   hum  :love: comment dire ?    la musique ?    ne serait pas    celle du lancement de windows XP?    dis moi que t'as fait exprès    :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

on sent que tu ecoutes souvent windows  toi


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on sent que tu ecoutes souvent windows  toi


disons que ça date de blaster, une fameuse journée ou j'ai du entendre au moins 100 fois le redémarrage de mes collègues


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> disons que ça date de blaster, une fameuse journée ou j'ai du entendre au moins 100 fois le redémarrage de mes collègues


 Bah voila! Un calcif tout neuf foutu!


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

Je crois que MondialMoquette il porte rien, si ce n'est des petits sacs plastique remplis de dolipranes


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah   hum  :love: comment dire ?    la musique ?    ne serait pas    celle du lancement de windows XP?    dis moi que t'as fait exprès    :love:


Ah oui tiens.
Va falloir répondre là, la suspicion est trop grande 

Bah pour moi c'est surtout Madonna  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

cecilll3 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que MondialMoquette il porte rien, si ce n'est des petits sacs plastique remplis de dolipranes


...on peut dire ce qu'on veut de cecil, mais il faut admirer en lui la beauté et le courage du Kamikaze fondant tel un aigle au milieu de la fureur des combats....!!!   

Euh ! un petit Saké, cecil !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

oui oui j'aime bien ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je ne devrais pas poster cette vidéo sans titre, ni sans effet, ni ... mais bon, moi je la trouve bien comme ça ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anne ... tu sais quoi ...?



ben t'es la meilleure* !!!! 

:love:  :love: :love:  :love: :love:  :love: :love:  :love: 


  


* même si, ce petit bijoux ne m'est pas destiné ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Pfff y'a favoritisse la


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Anne ... tu sais quoi ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis de ton avis.   

bravo aux mecs aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> disons que ça date de blaster, une fameuse journée ou j'ai du entendre au moins 100 fois le redémarrage de mes collègues



Teuh, teuh, teuh, la mauvaise pensée que tu me prêtes là 

Les réclamations sont closes, la dernière mouture en ligne ce soir et il n'y aura plus de retouches possibles  Merci


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Quelle acharnée  zen:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

z'aveu vu la news sur la nouvelle iSight


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> z'aveu vu la news sur la nouvelle iSight



Depuis le temps que j'en cause dans Rumeurs... Faut sortir du Bar aussi...  :rateau:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> z'aveu vu la news sur la nouvelle iSight


tsss tsss bah alors prends ton tapis volant et va survoler le sujet de webo


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> z'aveu vu la news sur la nouvelle iSight


Bah moi j'ai nulle part où coller une isight avec un magnet à part sur le frigo, mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit du meilleur effet.


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Moi j'en avait marre j'viens d'acheter un support pour l'isight pasque les support apple me conviennent pas du tout


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> les support apple me conviennent pas du tout


Ça veut pas rentrer ou ça provoque des démangeaisons à l'usage ?


OUI JE SAIS


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut pas rentrer ou ça provoque des démangeaisons à l'usage ?
> 
> 
> OUI JE SAIS



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro."


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

J'ai pris le pied avec le cable FW fexible et rigide a la fois pour plus de sensations :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

lol Roberto  

 Gaffe quand meme, elle s'use que si l'on s'en sert


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris le pied avec le cable FW fexible et rigide a la fois pour plus de sensations :love:



et les petits trous sur la coque de la iSight, ça fait pas des copeaux?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et les petits trous sur la coque de la iSight, ça fait pas des copeaux?


...pratique pour se soigner les hémorroïdes !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en fous j'ai un gros hub !



Auto-alimenté?


----------



## IP (17 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Ce que je sais c'est que dans l'interface "ancienne", comme affiché dans le navigateur, tu peux ctrl-cliquer sur les petites flêches à droite, ça affiche un réglage de vitesse (dans les deux sens). Dans l'interface métal de QT j'en sais rien, elle est pourrie cette interface de toute façon, on n'y a pas non plus accès à la barre de volume triple  (shift-clic sur le volume).



  Sur QT 6.5.1 : 
pour le volume triplé, tu a toujours les touches de volume de ton clavier ou le niveau sonore dans le menu du finder.

pour la gestion de la vitesse, il reste les boutons accélérer vers l'avant ou vers l'arrière et pour le ralenti, les touches Flèches gauche et droite...

Mais c'est vrai qu'au global, c'est moins pratique.... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Sur QT 6.5.1 :
> pour le volume triplé, il faut appuyer sur la touche Maj en même temps que sur le bouton volume
> pour la gestion de la vitesse, il faut appuyer sur la touche ctrl en même temps que sur les boutons "Début-Fin" du lecteur...
> Les raccourcis n'ont donc pas changés. Peut être sont ils réservés au version pro ?



_Non, non, mais ce que je disais c'est que y a pas d'équivalent dans l'interface métal de QT Player, c'est pour ça que je parlais de l'interface ancienne.
Par contre y a des raccourcis: shift-flêche qui permet de monter le son plus haut, mais sans aucun retour visuel. Et pomme-flêche-gauche pour lire le film à l'envers, mais pas de variateur._

_Ah t'as édité plus vite que je n'ai posté (mais t'as pas de mérite, j'ai été me chercher un ice tea avant de valider)  _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

On s'est beaucoup moqué des Suisses, sur ce forum en général et plus particulièrement sur le bar. Or, les Suisses, qu'on le veuille ou non, sont nos semblables, et ce n'est pas joli-joli de leur faire subir de telles humiliation publiques. Ils sont Suisses certes, mais ils ne l'ont pas fait exprès.
Aussi, j'ai pensé qu'il était temps de réparer les nombreuses injustices dont ils ont fait les frais jusqu'ici. C'est pourquoi, je dédie à tous nos voisins helvètes ce vibrant hommage à deux de leurs héros légendaires. Merci les Suisses et continuez à nous faire rire !


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)




----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Enormissime Doc !!

Comment tu as fait pour aller filmer tout ca en suisse ?


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On s'est beaucoup moqué des Suisses, sur ce forum en général et plus particulièrement sur le bar. Or, les Suisses, qu'on le veuille ou non, sont nos semblables, et ce n'est pas joli-joli de leur faire subir de telles humiliation publiques. Ils sont Suisses certes, mais ils ne l'ont pas fait exprès.
> Aussi, j'ai pensé qu'il était temps de réparer les nombreuses injustices dont ils ont fait les frais jusqu'ici. C'est pourquoi, je dédie à tous nos voisins helvètes ce vibrant hommage à deux de leurs héros légendaires. Merci les Suisses et continuez à nous faire rire !



Ouaaaaaaahhh, c'est la fête aux suisses ce soir ... !


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On s'est beaucoup moqué des Suisses, sur ce forum en général et plus particulièrement sur le bar. Or, les Suisses, qu'on le veuille ou non, sont nos semblables, et ce n'est pas joli-joli de leur faire subir de telles humiliation publiques. Ils sont Suisses certes, mais ils ne l'ont pas fait exprès.
> Aussi, j'ai pensé qu'il était temps de réparer les nombreuses injustices dont ils ont fait les frais jusqu'ici. C'est pourquoi, je dédie à tous nos voisins helvètes ce vibrant hommage à deux de leurs héros légendaires. Merci les Suisses et continuez à nous faire rire !







Sa pomme c'est lui !


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On s'est beaucoup moqué des Suisses, sur ce forum en général et plus particulièrement sur le bar. Or, les Suisses, qu'on le veuille ou non, sont nos semblables, et ce n'est pas joli-joli de leur faire subir de telles humiliation publiques. Ils sont Suisses certes, mais ils ne l'ont pas fait exprès.
> Aussi, j'ai pensé qu'il était temps de réparer les nombreuses injustices dont ils ont fait les frais jusqu'ici. C'est pourquoi, je dédie à tous nos voisins helvètes ce vibrant hommage à deux de leurs héros légendaires. Merci les Suisses et continuez à nous faire rire !



    
  

2 héros suisses ?    :hein: 
Euh...  Guillaume Tell, OK, mais, heu, Céline Dion, elle est suisse ?!!  :hein:  :mouais:    :affraid:   .. non, c'est pas elle ?  :rose: 


Et sinon, aussi, je voulais te dire qu'avec la pomme sur la tête, tu ressembles à une bigouden !  :rateau:  :modo:  :bebe:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

bravo doc (j'aime bien la fin...    )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> mais, heu, Céline Dion, elle est suisse ?!!  :hein:  :mouais:    :affraid:   .. non, c'est pas elle ?  :rose:



Elle a gagné l'Eurovision pour la Suisse en 1988 grâce à cette chanson. Si ça c'est pas de l'héroïsme !


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle a gagné l'Eurovision pour la Suisse en 1988 grâce à cette chanson. Si ça c'est pas de l'héroïsme !



tien tu nous fait les grands succés de l'eurovision ?  (genre le "papa pingouin" )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien tu nous fait les grands succés de l'eurovision ?  (genre le "papa pingouin" )



Je suis capable de bien des choses, mon mackie, mais moi je n'aurais jamais fait Jean Schulteis !


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

tu n'a pas l'esprit de la chanson, c'est pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a pas l'esprit de la chanson, c'est pour ça



Je vois que ta mythomanie dépasse de beaucoup le simple rêve d'être admin !


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

en faite je veux couler les voisins d'en face


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez naas
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- MacG In The Move!, par TibomonG4.

*Les plus récents :*
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- À tous les mecs de MacG, par anntraxh.
- MacG In The Move!, par TibomonG4.
-  Un vibrant hommage à deux légendes suisses, par DocEvil


Voilà comme promis le lien donne maintenant vers la version définitive  Merci à tous pour vos coups de boules et vos compliments 

Bravo Doc !   Excellent, c'est vrai les suisses ont trouvé leur représentant à l'Eurovision  

Merci à Doc pour sa gentillesse et sa patience


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle a gagné l'Eurovision pour la Suisse en 1988 grâce à cette chanson. Si ça c'est pas de l'héroïsme !



Ta culture musicale m'épate !   
Je suis vraiment admiratif !


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

muette d'admiration :rose:  :love: brava, bravissimo...

_de profil ça vaut le détour     _ 

Il est génial Doc...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Trop génial Doc, comme d'hab, faut rien changer  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis capable de bien des choses, mon mackie, mais moi je n'aurais jamais fait Jean Schulteis !



Peu importe : c'est absolument énorme !  Tu dois connaitre bien des Suisses pour un aussi parfait mimétisme !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:



Excellent Modern Thing


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:


       ... superbe !!!!!!!!!! magnifique !!!!!!   :love:  :love: 
ps : tu as raté ta vocation ... quoique !!! j'en sais rien après tout ... :love: 
...  je suis encore sous le charme et ... j'y retourne !!!!


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... superbe !!!!!!!!!! magnifique !!!!!!   :love:  :love:
> ps : tu as raté ta vocation ... quoique !!! j'en sais rien après tout ... :love:
> ...  je suis encore sous le charme et ... j'y retourne !!!!



T'es pas couché ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas couché ?



  ... ta gueule bebert !!! ...   
   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Merci à vous tous :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:


oh c'est sympa, bien choisie la musique  tout qui va bien, le fond noir qui isole le visage bien bien pas a dire bien


----------



## bengilli (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe : c'est absolument énorme !  Tu dois connaitre bien des Suisses pour un aussi parfait mimétisme !




Tu viens de faire une erreur funeste en postant dans ce thread mythique  Désormais toute les forums attendent ta vidéo dans la liesse ! 

AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE !


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:



je ne dirais qu une chose


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, je me fabrique un bon vieil obturateur
> en croix de Malte et je regarde à nouveau
> attentivement en ralentissant le tout.
> Tiens ! Comment fait-on pour ralentir QT ?
> En tout cas encore bravo !



Plus de doute possible tu es bien visible dans la vidéo maintenant


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:



Bravo


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de faire une erreur funeste en postant dans ce thread mythique  Désormais toute les forums attendent ta vidéo dans la liesse !
> 
> AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE !



Comment tu dis ça   Ah oui  AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE ! AMOK BUMA YE !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez naas
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- MacG In The Move!, par TibomonG4.

*Les plus récents :*
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- À tous les mecs de MacG, par anntraxh.
- MacG In The Move!, par TibomonG4.
-  Un vibrant hommage à deux légendes suisses, par DocEvil
- Modern Thing par Modern Thing


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Merci Tibs et les autres :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Faut rajouter dans la liste : Ze oueurlde iz at ouare


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

De la dynamite mon Bassou :love:

De la dynamite :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Tu es trop géniale !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos coups de boule et tout et tout :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut rajouter dans la liste : Ze oueurlde iz at ouare


 kiss my ass sucker yeahhhhh 
bassou depuis le temps que je l'attends celui la, il s'est laché le garçon MOILA j'aime, manque plus que les paraboots 18 trous (les lacets tu choisis la couleur) et hop on y va, tdujeudu c'est PARTIT youyou, is back and that's for REAL  :king:


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tibs et les autres :love: :love: :love:



mais de rien,:rose:  tu chantes à merveille... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais de rien,:rose:  tu chantes à merveille... :love:


 [Mode modestie on]Je trouve aussi :love: [/mode modestie off]


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos coups de boule et tout et tout :love: :love: :love:


A ce propos, où faut il se présenter pour s'inscrire au fan club ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Presente toi a moi  Je ferais suivre le coup de boule


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut rajouter dans la liste : Ze oueurlde iz at ouare








Prêt !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Merci à Tibo pour le précédent résumé. 
Je me suis contenté d'ajouter Bassou et de faire quelques modifs.

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.

*Les plus récents :*
- À tous les mecs de MacG ou "Comment j'ai soigné mon angine", par anntraxh.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- Vibrant hommage aux héros de la Suisse éternelle, par DocEvil.
- « Putain, que c'est calme ici... », par Modern_Thing.



P.S. : Angie vient de nous faire atteindre la barre des 50 vidéos... Merci à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut rajouter dans la liste : Ze oueurlde iz at ouare



Même pas peur...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe : c'est absolument énorme !  Tu dois connaitre bien des Suisses pour un aussi parfait mimétisme !



La bande pour tenir la pomme...énorme effectivement.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:



Shuuut shuuuuuuuut !


----------



## ficelle (18 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Shuuut shuuuuuuuut !



et on peut savoir ce qu'elle chante notre angie préférée ? 

désolé, mais je ne peux pas eclater mon forfait   

ça tonne sur sur Mane...  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et on peut savoir ce qu'elle chante notre angie préférée ?
> 
> désolé, mais je ne peux pas eclater mon forfait
> 
> ça tonne sur sur Mane...  :rateau:



Du Bjork, tu sais la chanson "tatata shuuuut, shuuuuuut"


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) Aussi, j'ai pensé qu'il était temps de réparer les nombreuses injustices dont ils ont fait les frais jusqu'ici. C'est pourquoi, je dédie à tous nos voisins helvètes ce vibrant hommage à deux de leurs héros légendaires. Merci les Suisses et continuez à nous faire rire !





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut rajouter dans la liste : Ze oueurlde iz at ouare



Merci et bravo à tous les trois...     Encore, encore...    

_Pfff... des p'tits zizis à la MGZ..._


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

- Le choc des cultures 
- Y aurait il un Québécois dans l'assistance ​


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Pfff... des p'tits zizis à la MGZ..._



On est bien d'accord.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Fais voir tes films mon webo ???


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Hum hum, on m'aurait menti


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Fais voir tes films mon webo ???



T'as pas encore bien lu ma signature... Je l'attends mon iSight, je l'attends...    Elle devrait arriver demain... et ensuite je me mets au boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> et ensuite je me mets au boulot.



Tu es Suisse, certes, mais que ça ne te serve pas d'excuse : tâche d'être drôle !


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es Suisse, certes, mais que ça ne te serve pas d'excuse : tâches d'être drôle !


 Ils peuvent pas etre banquiers et droles non plus....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils peuvent pas etre banquiers et droles non plus....



Ce n'est pas tant la haute finance qui nuit à leur réputation, mais comment prendre au sérieux un pays dont la renommée s'est faite grâce aux chocolats belges et aux coucous ?!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es Suisse, certes, mais que ça ne te serve pas d'excuse : tâche d'être drôle !



T'as placé la barre très haut...  



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ils peuvent pas etre banquiers et droles non plus....



... et fromagers. :casse:


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tant la haute finance qui nuit à leur réputation, mais comment prendre au sérieux un pays dont la renommée s'est faite grâce aux chocolats belges et aux coucous ?!


les suisses sont aussi reputés pour leur armée de sous-mariniers


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

Il n'y a pas une histoire de vache mauve aussi qui aurait fricoté avec une marmotte qui plie des bouts d'alu non ? j'ai cru entendre quelque chose dans ce style


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> les suisses sont aussi reputés pour leur armée de sous-mariniers


 et les chats c'est rien que des branleurs


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2004)

'tention ce que vous dites sur les Suisses... je vous rappelle que je boule à 10...   :love: 

Juste en passant, on a bien une marine suisse. On a même un accès à la mer. Il suffit de remonter le Rhin depuis Bâle jusqu'à Rotterdam pour parcourir ensuite les flots déchaînés des océans.   Et pour l'anecdote, la Suisse est le second pays après la Nouvelle-Zélande où l'on compte le plus grand nombre de bateaux par habitant.


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tention ce que vous dites sur les Suisses... je vous rappelle que je boule à 10...
> 
> Juste en passant, on a bien une marine suisse. On a même un accès à la mer. Il suffit de remonter le Rhin jusqu'à Rotterdam pour parcourir ensuite les flots déchaînés des océans.   Et pour l'anecdote, la Suisse est le second pays après la Nouvelle-Zélande où l'on compte le plus grand nombre de bateaux par habitan



loin de moi l idee de me moquer de la marine suisse 
pour preuve ils ont quand meme gagne la coupe de l america


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Vouiiiiiiiiiiiii le fameux T.R.O.U. de Bâles (Peloton d'officiers marins)   

  (Trezieme Regiment d'Officiers marin sUisse)


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et les chats c'est rien que des branleurs


oh mais il y a des droits d'auteur des nuls la dessus non ? hummmm


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut rajouter dans la liste : Ze oueurlde iz at ouare



Ha ben zut -> pas drole ca : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman".

Bravo Bass (mais bon pour les pompes (non, pas les chaussures... quoique !)... faudra t'entrainer encore un peu)  

Ha ben... re zut !! -> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.
Bravo Doc (sans compter que tu as réussi à me faire écouter une chanson de Céline (presque) entiérement (oui j'ai pas pu m'empecher d'accelerer quelques passages))... Avec ton systéme de "fixation" de pomme tu me fais penser au type qui a une grosse rage de dents...   

Bravo et merci pour ces petits moments de bonheur qui font que la vie est parfois tout simplement belle.. meme au retour des vacances...


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tant la haute finance qui nuit à leur réputation, mais comment prendre au sérieux un pays dont la renommée s'est faite grâce aux chocolats belges et aux coucous ?!




D'ailleurs Greene a bien résumé la situation :

_En Italie, en trente ans sous les Borgia, ils ont eu la guerre, la terreur, les meurtres... Mais ils ont produit Michel-Ange, Léonard de Vinci et la  Renaissance. En Suisse, ils ont eu l'amour fraternel, cinq cents  ans de démocratie et de paix. Et qu'ont-ils produit ?  une horloge qui fait coucou !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs Greene a bien résumé la situation :
> 
> _En Italie, en trente ans sous les Borgia, ils ont eu la guerre, la terreur, les meurtres... Mais ils ont produit Michel-Ange, Léonard de Vinci et la  Renaissance. En Suisse, ils ont eu l'amour fraternel, cinq cents  ans de démocratie et de paix. Et qu'ont-ils produit ?  une horloge qui fait coucou !_



D'ailleurs Nana Mouskouri a chanté Coucouroucoucou et elle habite en Suisse à Genève


----------



## Grug2 (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs Greene a bien résumé la situation :
> 
> _En Italie, en trente ans sous les Borgia, ils ont eu la guerre, la terreur, les meurtres... Mais ils ont produit Michel-Ange, Léonard de Vinci et la  Renaissance. En Suisse, ils ont eu l'amour fraternel, cinq cents  ans de démocratie et de paix. Et qu'ont-ils produit ?  une horloge qui fait coucou !_


 :love:
encore plus bô en anglais :

"You know what the fellow said: In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love--they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."

Greene aurait dit que ce dialogue avait été ecrit par Welles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> "You know what the fellow said: In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love--they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."



En tout cas, je ne suis pas fâché de voir que ce bon vieux Graham est d'accord avec moi !


----------



## Grug2 (18 Août 2004)

ça serait du Orson, à moins que ce ne soit... un troisième homme


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Bon Modern, sur la prochaine, tu nous la fais "9 semaines 1/2" ?   :love:


----------



## Nexka (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois que je lui adresse la parole, et quand j'aborde une cochonne...



Arfff     Pendant quelques secondes je me suis dit, bah il y va un peu fort là le Roberto!!     Puis je me suis souvenue de son avatar...   :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

manque d'attention ca Nexka.... Attention, ca fait 2 fautes, prochaine fois c'est un gage


----------



## bebert (18 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je ne suis pas fâché de voir que ce bon vieux Graham est d'accord avec moi !



Et ils ont rempilé pour 500 ans avec l'invention du "swiss army knife" !  

PS : Encore bravo pour ces clips géniaux !!!


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff    Pendant quelques secondes je me suis dit, bah il y va un peu fort là le Roberto!!    Puis je me suis souvenue de son avatar... :rose: :mouais:


Cà c'est pas gentil, Modern va te crêper le chignon ! 
On vous prépare de la boue et des maillots ? :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

qui filme ??? WebO a pas sa cam... Roberto a pas le temps.... Ah ben j'suis dispo


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et ils ont rempilé pour 500 ans avec l'invention du "swiss army knife" !
> 
> PS : Encore bravo pour ces clips géniaux !!!


je suis dégouté, indigné, nous avons créée d'autre subtilités que le coucou ou le tire-bouchons à lame, oui, par exemple un des plus fameux concept: le look webo


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

trop tard!

[mode private to Roberto]
Allez degage ! 
Casse toi
C'est prit
[/mode private]


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> qui filme ??? WebO a pas sa cam... Roberto a pas le temps.... Ah ben j'suis dispo


J'ai une Webcam pourrie, mais mon camescope est bon lui ! 
Présent !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis dégouté, indigné, nous avons créée d'autre subtilités que le coucou ou le tire-bouchons à lame, oui, par exemple un des plus fameux concept: le look webo



Génétiquement parlant les chercheurs suppose la présence de gènes résiduels Richie Cunnighamesques


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une Webcam pourrie, mais mon camescope est bon lui !
> Présent !  :love:



on me fait signe du public... Une question? Oui... Oui... on me demande de te demander si tu as un gros zoom?


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et ils ont rempilé pour 500 ans avec l'invention du "swiss army knife" !


Même chose pour leurs inénarrables abris AA


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on me fait signe du public... Une question? Oui... Oui... on me demande de te demander si tu as un gros zoom?


C'est un 16x optique, 32x numérique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est un 16x optique, 32x numérique.



j'en connais une qui te dirais " :love:  :love:  :love: "


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le soir chez Modern Thing :love:



Comprends pas... j'ai pas le son !!! (disappointed    )


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas... j'ai pas le son !!! (disappointed    )


Oh pas grave, rien que pour l'image ça vaut le coup :love: :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est un 16x optique, 32x numérique.



et pour les macros ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh pas grave, rien que pour l'image ça vaut le coup :love: :love:  :love:  :love:



Effectivement, je la passe en boucle depuis le début d'apres midi (j'osais pas l'avouer !)...
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:

Et pourtant... un seul mot d'elle (modéle !) et je .........


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> et pour les macros ?


 :affraid:  elle n'est pas branché macro...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, je la passe en boucle depuis le début d'apres midi (j'osais pas l'avouer !)...
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Et pourtant... un seul mot d'elle (modéle !) et je .........



un seul modo et tu degages


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un seul modo et tu degages



Je te coupd'boule dés que possible


----------



## Nexka (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oh j'arriverais bien à me dégager un créneau horaire...
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Mais oui, mais oui.... Sauf qu'on t'attend toujours nous à paris   


[mode je m'etouffe: on]
*Hmmm hmmm keufff keeuuufff* _Que de la gueule!!_*Keuufff keufff* :love:  :love: 
[mode je m'etouffe: off]


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On vous prépare le bain de boue  ? :love: :love:



c'est où ???


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est où ???


 

  Rrrôôôôôôôôoôôôôôôôô !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, mais oui.... Sauf qu'on t'attend toujours nous à paris
> 
> 
> [mode je m'etouffe: on]
> ...



y fait koi ce dessinateur de mes deux ????


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Rrrôôôôôôôôoôôôôôôôô !!!!!!!!!!



c'est extraordinaire pour avoir un teint de pêche    :love: c'est tout.


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est extraordinaire pour avoir un teint de pêche    :love: c'est tout.


  Jveldiratameeer !!!!


----------



## Nexka (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est extraordinaire pour avoir un teint de pêche    :love: c'est tout.



En plus chaque fois que je les voyais faire à fort Boyard, ça me disais bien moi, ça a l'air marrant. Bon on s'organise ça quand Macelene??? :love: :love: 


ps: Non Roberto je dis pas ça pour faire exploser ma boite à MP   :mouais:


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En plus chaque fois que je les voyais faire à fort Boyard, ça me disais bien moi, ça a l'air marrant. Bon on s'organise ça quand Macelene??? :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ps: Non Roberto je dis pas ça pour faire exploser ma boite à MP   :mouais:




quand tu veux...     suis dispo


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> et pour les macros ?




Equipement standard: borsalino, pompes vernies, costard a rayures et "c'est tout ce que t'as fait cette nuit! Radasse! Vlan!" (fourni en option)


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

ah ?? le "Radasse" c'est pas de serie ???


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ?? le "Radasse" c'est pas de serie ???


 Si c'est le "Vlan!" qui est optionnel


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Equipement standard: borsalino, pompes vernies, costard a rayures et "c'est tout ce que t'as fait cette nuit! Radasse! Vlan!" (fourni en option)




sorry for the faute de lecture


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> définition de Radasse à Marseille:
> Radasse : terme vulgaire attribuée à une prostituée, une femme sale
> et négligée, voire une personne fainéante et bonne à rien." :mouais:  :mouais:


Ce qui explique sans doute qu'on le retrouve dans la bouche d'un "macro" ([µaK®ö] en phonétique, à moins que ce soit en suédois). Je parle du mot en question bien sûr. Je ne veux pas savoir ce qu'on peut trouver d'autre dans ce genre de bouche.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui explique sans doute qu'on le retrouve dans la bouche d'un "macro" ([µaK®ö] en phonétique, à moins que ce soit en suédois). Je parle du mot en question bien sûr. Je ne veux pas savoir ce qu'on peut trouver d'autre dans ce genre de bouche.


 un petit dragon violet ??


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un petit dragon violet ??


... qui crache du feu, attention.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Aie, c'est pas trop contrariant avec les filles ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

surement que si


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Pas de nouvelle vidéo aujourd'hui. Le thread a pourtant bien avancé... Étrange. 

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.

*Les plus récents :*
- À tous les mecs de MacG ou "Comment j'ai soigné mon angine", par anntraxh.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- Vibrant hommage aux héros de la Suisse éternelle, par DocEvil.
- « Putain, que c'est calme ici... », par Modern_Thing.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

j'adore ta façon de voir les choses :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Aie, c'est pas trop contrariant avec les filles ?


Le problème c'est surtout les cornes


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> quand tu veux...     suis dispo


Je peux venir faire l'arbitre ?    :love: :love:


----------



## goonie (18 Août 2004)

Après une journée de m... au boulot   
rien de tel que de visionner certaines vidéos pour se détendre  
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2004)

'


Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).

Rebecca c'est ma guitare (pour ceux qui n'aurait pas suivi son histoire), jouée (avec des pains moelleux et généreux) et filmée live avec une webcam vraiment toute naze qui n'arrive même pas à suivre ma main droite (puis truquée sauvagement dans iMovie).

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2004)

'

Si y'a des bons chanteurs volontaires, je prends !  

'+

PS : le playback basse - batterie vient du magazine Guitar Part


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).



   Tidju ! Jimi ??? C'est toi ???  T'es revenu ???   

   J'adore !!!!! ... parfaite adéquation entre la musique et le clip !!!! Superbe !!!!    

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).
> ...




J'adooooooore

PS : Marrant ca le 1er riff ressemble legeerement a ce que j'ai composé pour mon groupe


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).


yeak stockholm syndrome ouhouhouhouh trop fort le gognol, bonjour a rebbecca  (je croyais que tu faisais de l'electro vu le mp3 de ton site)


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).



Ayé, réveillé :rateau: :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, réveillé :rateau: :love:  :love:


 Pareil pour moi : ça fait du bien avec un bon café pur : sans eau :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Tu maches le café moulu ???


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu maches le café moulu ???


 Non, en grain : y'avait que ça pour me réveiler ce matin.


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De tes deux... heu... _tes deux c'que j'pense_ ?
> 
> Ben y fait comme tout le monde : *il attend.*


 *il l'attend*, je viens de comprendre


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *il l'attend*, je viens de comprendre



C'est normal, c'est l'heure du p'tit creux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je suis un être simple aux joies pures, limite Cotorep© !_



  ... si, à l'occasion bien entendu, et à sa meilleure convenance, l'être simple aux joies pures pouvait se ramener avec l'hélico, je lui serais éternellement reconnaissant ...!!!   

...c'est ici !!!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... si, à l'occasion bien entendu, et à sa meilleure convenance, l'être simple aux joies pures pouvait se ramener avec l'hélico, je lui serais éternellement reconnaissant ...!!!


mais y a plus d'hélico, TheBig, il vous reste juste vos mimines pour vous battre. L'hélico est passer devant mon Hornet tout à l'heure ... désolé, il reste pas grand chose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> mais y a plus d'hélico, TheBig, il vous reste juste vos mimines pour vous battre. L'hélico est passer devant mon Hornet tout à l'heure ... désolé, il reste pas grand chose.


Tiens ! en parlant de "Hornet", tu me fais penser que je dois aller chercher mon "Cornet" de frites à la cantine....     :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Je le savais que Roberto etait simplet


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).
> ...



Superbe !!!!   
Bravo, bravo ! 
Quel talent !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).
> ...



Quelle main droite ??   

En tout cas, Rebecca semble apprécier les carresses  :rateau: 

Bravo... (j'etais en train d'écouter du Wagner suite à la lecture d'un post de Zebig... tin ça fait tout drole !!!)

Au fait, il s'appelle comment ton ampli ?


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

ALORS les amis ? on fait plus de films ? mais ou est passé cette belle innocence née des eructions de chacuns et chacunes ? ma soif desespées d'image ne peux plus être étanchées ? s'il vous plait un petit film ? juste un tout petit ... :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

moi je n'ai pas les installations pour en ce moment. mais ca va revenir


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ALORS les amis ? on fait plus de films ? mais ou est passé cette belle innocence née des eructions de chacuns et chacunes ? ma soif desespées d'image ne peux plus être étanchées ? s'il vous plait un petit film ? juste un tout petit ... :love:



J'ai reçu mon iSight ce matin. Je vais commencer à «travailler» cette nuit, après le boulot...


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ALORS les amis ? on fait plus de films ? mais ou est passé cette belle innocence née des eructions de chacuns et chacunes ? ma soif desespées d'image ne peux plus être étanchées ? s'il vous plait un petit film ? juste un tout petit ... :love:


 Moi j'ai essayé avec ma Webcam Usb ...
Alors un, il faut que je paye 20$ pour les drivers IOXperts, deux, il faut que je paye aussi pour iChatUSbWebcam qui permet de faire prendre une caméra Usb, pour une Firewire, et de toute façon le résultat dans iMovie est tellement catastrophique (image pourrave car impossibilité de règler la résolution de la caméra comme sous 9, et pas de son ...), que çà ne vaut pas le coup !
Alors à moins que quelqu'un veuille m'offrir une iSight pour la rentrée...


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

t'as essayé gCam ?


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> t'as essayé gCam ?


un camescope numerique fait bien l'affaire aussi 

webo : YEeeeeessssssss


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un camescope numerique fait bien l'affaire aussi
> 
> webo : YEeeeeessssssss


 Tu peux me rappeler le prix d'un camescope numérique de bonne qualité ? 
De toute façon, mon camescope Hi8 fait très bien l'affaire, le problème étant de pouvoir envoyer çà dans iMovie. 
Dire que sur mon Amiga, je le faisais si facilement ...   mais mon Genlock est mort.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai essayé avec ma Webcam Usb ...
> Alors un, il faut que je paye 20$ pour les drivers IOXperts, deux, il faut que je paye aussi pour iChatUSbWebcam qui permet de faire prendre une caméra Usb, pour une Firewire, et de toute façon le résultat dans iMovie est tellement catastrophique (image pourrave car impossibilité de règler la résolution de la caméra comme sous 9, et pas de son ...), que çà ne vaut pas le coup !



Il n'est pas indispensable de passer par iMovie pour le tournage d'une séquence... J'ai aussi une caméra USB et le pilote IOXperts. Pour filmer, je passe par BTV qui fonctionne très bien (les images sont beaucoup plus fluides, comme on peut en juger par ailleurs). Ensuite, il ne reste plus qu'à importer le bazar dans iMovie...


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Les clips :*
> - Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
> - Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
> - Chez bebert
> ...


Bravo à tous  je me suis inscrit sur macGé rien que pour pouvoir vous mettre une tournée de coups de boule. J'ai pas pu en donner à tout le monde mais ce n'est qu'un léger contretemps


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous  je me suis inscrit sur macGé rien que pour pouvoir vous mettre une tournée de coups de boule. J'ai pas pu en donner à tout le monde mais ce n'est qu'un léger contretemps



Euh, là, désolé de te décevoir, mais tu as tapé dans le vide ! 
Attends d'avoir au moins 50 messages pour que tu puisses donner au moins un point : Disco(0) pour le moment...

Voir ici...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).
> ...




Waouuuu Bravo !!!!    



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a des bons chanteurs volontaires, je prends !
> 
> '+




Et si y'à une chanteuse (bonne ça :mouais: pas vraiment)...  ... tu *prends* aussi ...?   


 


Ps : non Lo t'énerves pas comme ça je posais juste une simple question ...


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et si y'à une chanteuse (bonne ça :mouais: pas vraiment)... ... tu *prends* aussi ...?


Je m'auto-modère et je sors ... 

Milles excuses Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Ce message a été signalé aux modérateurs.


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip !!! ...
> 
> Ok je sors ...



Alors toi, t'as vraiment peur de rien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ok je sors ...



:mouais: Moyen quand même, très moyen  :mouais:

Tu risques d'avoir un chat noir sur tes traces bientôt... pas moi, moi je suis la taille en dessus !


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, là, désolé de te décevoir, mais tu as tapé dans le vide !
> Attends d'avoir au moins 50 messages pour que tu puisses donner au moins un point : Disco(0) pour le moment...
> 
> Voir ici...


Ben zut alors  
Bon, encore 42 messages à écrire.
Hop, en voilà déjà un


----------



## anntraxh (19 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut alors
> Bon, encore 42 messages à écrire.
> Hop, en voilà déjà un



c'est pas grave, c'est l'intention qui compte !


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, c'est l'intention qui compte !


C'est bien vrai ça!
Zou! Plus que 40 messages.


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ok je sors ...


 la prochaine fois sort avant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ...



 :mouais: t'en as d'autres comme ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Flood pas trop ic Polidep, c'est pas la vocation de ce post. Merci.
Hurri molo quand même 


Une petite maj

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez Le Gognol

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.

*Les plus récents :*
- À tous les mecs de MacG ou "Comment j'ai soigné mon angine", par anntraxh.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- Vibrant hommage aux héros de la Suisse éternelle, par DocEvil.
- « Putain, que c'est calme ici... », par Modern_Thing.
- Le Gognol et sa guitare playskool


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: t'en as d'autres comme ça ?  :mouais:


 C'était sans intention de blesser, j'ai effacé et te demande pardon.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois sort avant



vous comptez passer la soirée là-dessus ?  
Quoiqu'ait dit hurri, il l'a effacé et s'est excusé.

Nous pouvons donc reprendre le fil du thread


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> vous comptez passer la soirée là-dessus ?



Si tu prêtais attention aux horaires, tu verrais que l'incident est clos depuis plus d'une heure...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).



Hé hé! je l'avais raté celui là!   

Pas mal ce morceau!
J'aime bien la ligne de basse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu prêtais attention aux horaires, tu verrais que l'incident est clos depuis plus d'une heure...



J'avais vu  mais d'autres posteurs auraient pu venir surenchérir 

(et puis vu qu'on avait sonné l'almer j'avais trop envie de faire un tour dans la modocar


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Devant le Mac ? C'est souvent bruyant...  Si vous avez aimé ça (Real Player), vous aimerez ça (MPEG4 12 Mo environ).
> ...



gognol vainqueur par KO contre bassman


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gognol vainqueur par KO contre bassman


exac' d'ailleurs pisse pas ton sang partout bassou


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.



Arf... y a du monde chez toi...     Sympa.

Tout à l'heure je vais commencer à tourner la mienne...  Au fait, pour s'enregistrer avec l'iSight faut utiliser quoi? QuickTime Broadcaster?


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exac' d'ailleurs pisse pas ton sang partout bassou



vous tenez vraiment a ce que jenregistre un morceau a la basse la vraie jouée par moi meme ??

Je l'appelerais monique tient ma basse a partir de maintenant 




Nexka : mouvementé devant ton mac  
Excellent :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.


  ... ils sont tous à toi ?
 Bon courage


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.



Hé, hé, hé !


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.


    Vivement la rentrée!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu mon iSight, j'ai appris à me servir d'iMovie en passant. Voici donc le résultat tant attendu... J'ai encore quelques soucis d'encodage et de qualité d'image, mais je suis à bonne école ici...  

Allez c'est parti.

Comment c'est chez WebO, quand personne le regarde? 

Spéciale dédicace au Doc.


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez c'est parti.
> 
> Comment c'est chez WebO, quand personne le regarde?


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu mon iSight, j'ai appris à me servir d'iMovie en passant. Voici donc le résultat tant attendu... J'ai encore quelques soucis d'encodage et de qualité d'image, mais je suis à bonne école ici...
> 
> Allez c'est parti.
> 
> ...


quelle classe ce webo !!!!!
      :love:


----------



## anntraxh (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez c'est parti.
> 
> Comment c'est chez WebO, quand personne le regarde?
> 
> Spéciale dédicace au Doc.



bravo à vous deux !


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Quel coffre ce WebO, ca doit etre pratique pour partir en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.




 Pauvre Nexka !!!     

Bravo !!! 

Dis, la musique, c'est pas la musique de "Mulholland drive" ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu mon iSight, j'ai appris à me servir d'iMovie en passant. Voici donc le résultat tant attendu... J'ai encore quelques soucis d'encodage et de qualité d'image, mais je suis à bonne école ici...
> 
> Allez c'est parti.
> 
> ...



Hihi, alors ça y est tu l'as !!!!    

bravo !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2004)

Un pur moment de poësie


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un pur moment de poësie


Vachte !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un pur moment de poësie


 Trop forte la poésie


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos commentaires.     J'ai plein d'idées pour les suivantes.


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.


joyeux foutoir  ça doit être sympa toute cette bande  bon a l'heure de manger un peux moins   , en tous cas sympa le chti film


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est chez WebO, quand personne le regarde?


j'en reste sans voix    
bravo l'artiste


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un pur moment de poësie


meuuuuuh alors combien j'en ai raté !!!!! il y a eu une livraison express ou quoi ?   
trois TROIS FILMS pfiouuuuuu benh dites donc, vous nous gatez :love: merci 

merci a toutes et tous, les copains dabord.. :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ma prochaine livraison se fera une fois mon salon revenu a sa place et le matos remonté


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un pur moment de poësie



Un moment de poésie certe, mais surtout un pur moment de bonheur...   

Excellent  pour commencer la journée... 

 :rateau:    

Encore bravo au passage à Webo... excellent choix pour la chanson...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ma prochaine livraison se fera une fois mon salon revenu a sa place et le matos remonté



C'est suite à quelques problémes de mise au point du colis que tu destinais à Zebig ??


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Comment tu sais ca toi ??


----------



## molgow (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un pur moment de poësie



Ahahahah!!  
Excellent!! J'adore :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais ca toi ??



c'est mon pti... (ha ben non, j'ai pas de doigts !!) qui me l'a dit...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu mon iSight, j'ai appris à me servir d'iMovie en passant. Voici donc le résultat tant attendu... J'ai encore quelques soucis d'encodage et de qualité d'image, mais je suis à bonne école ici...
> 
> Allez c'est parti.
> 
> ...


 Rahh j'suis déçu: t'as pas mis tes lunettes!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rahh j'suis déçu: t'as pas mis tes lunettes!



Patience, ça n'est que la première séquence...    Merci pour vos coups de boule au passage.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis, la musique, c'est pas la musique de "Mulholland drive" ?


 Nan c'est Kill Bill :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Nexka !!!
> 
> Bravo !!!
> 
> Dis, la musique, c'est pas la musique de "Mulholland drive" ?




C'est peut être aussi dans Mulholland drive  , mais celle là est extraite de "Kill Bill"



BRAVO à Webo et fabienr!!! Arfff Exelent :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un pur moment de poësie


 Supermoquette sors immédiatement du corp de fabienr!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être aussi dans Mulholland drive  , mais celle là est extraite de "Kill Bill"


 Grillée :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grillée :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Non mais d'abord c'est à moi qu'elle posait la question!!!     

 pffffff   


Arfff


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette sors immédiatement du corp de fabienr!



enfoiré


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette sors immédiatement du corp de fabienr!



c'était donc ça. j'étais possédé hier soir!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais d'abord c'est à moi qu'elle posait la question!!!
> 
> pffffff
> 
> ...


tu posts souvent depuis cette borne internet du zoo ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'était donc ça. j'étais possédé hier soir!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


soit content de pouvoir t'assoir


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> enfoiré


  Bah tu croyais quand meme pas qu'on allait pas te reconnaitre juste paske t'avais enlevé tes lunettes? 
  Ca marche qu'avec Superman ce truc, avec supermoquette y'a d'autres indices...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> soit content de pouvoir t'assoir



ça ne devait pas être grand chose, je n'en n'ai aucun souvenir...


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette sors immédiatement du corp de fabienr!


 A la une de "La Montagne" aujourd'hui :

 Une reconversion peu banale : un anesthésiste bien connu des Clermontois a décidé de se reconvertir en exorciste : "Je sais que je risque de tirer le diable par la queue mais je ne voulais pas m'endormir sur mes lauriers". Son interview exclusive en pages intérieures.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Tient JPMiss appelle supermoquette "le diable" ???

Et supermoquette il trouve pas ca trop douleureux ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> A la une de "La Montagne" aujourd'hui :
> 
> Une reconversion peu banale : un anesthésiste bien connu des Clermontois a décidé de se reconvertir en exorciste : "Je sais que je risque de tirer le diable par la queue mais je ne voulais pas m'endormir sur mes lauriers". Son interview exclusive en pages intérieures.



Bon y avait longtemps et l'occasion est trop bonne... donc,

Satan l'habite ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient JPMiss appelle supermoquette "le diable" ???


C'est la dernière fois que j'achète quelque chose chez FunCondoms pffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être aussi dans Mulholland drive  , mais celle là est extraite de "Kill Bill"



Ah vi !!!!  :rose:  :rose: pardon je savais que j'lavais entendu y'à pas longtemps ...


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon y avait longtemps et l'occasion est trop bonne... donc,


 T'attendais ça depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient JPMiss appelle supermoquette "le diable" ???


 Je n'ai nullement l'intention de tirer supermoquette et ce par quelque appendice que ce soit! 
 Je ne supporte pas la moustache!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un pur moment de poësie



   

Pas mal les paroles ... et quel romantisme ...  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai nullement l'intention de tirer supermoquette et ce par quelque appendice que ce soit!
> Je ne supporte pas la moustache!


J'aurais plutôt dit _orifice _plutôt qu'appendice si tu parles de le tirer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je ne supporte pas la moustache!




Dis jpmiss, c'est toi qui parle de style ?


 


(Si jpmiss me cherche vous lui dites que j'suis dehors ?   merciii  :love: )


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais plutôt dit _orifice _plutôt qu'appendice si tu parles de le tirer


 C'est pas _horrifique_ plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.

*Les plus récents :*
- Le Gognol et sa guitare Playskool®.
- Les jolies colonies de vacances, par Nexka.
- L'amour est un bouquet d'edelweiss, par WebOliver.
- Un pur moment de poésie (Explicit), par fabienr.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Bravo à Nexka pour la bonne ambiance (que de souvenirs !), à WebO pour sa gentille dédicace et son hommage au barde immortel d'Arcangues, et à fabienr pour le fou-rire...  

Merci à tous les trois. La journée commence bien.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à Nexka pour la bonne ambiance (que de souvenirs !), à WebO pour sa gentille dédicace et son hommage au barde immortel d'Arcangues, et à fabienr pour le fou-rire...
> 
> Merci à tous les trois. La journée commence bien.



Les mêmes merci auquel je rajoute bravo Le Gognol.   

Nexka, je trouve ta vidéo formidable, que de souvenir également. (je viens également d'une famille nombreuse.  )
Bravo Webo et fabienR (tu as réussi à choquer Silvia: " Ô"  
Je vous coup de boule si je peux.


----------



## emilie (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est chez WebO, quand personne le regarde?


 Hihihi.. 

 Bravo !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les mêmes merci auquel je rajoute bravo Le Gognol.
> 
> Nexka, je trouve ta vidéo formidable, que de souvenir également. (je viens également d'une famille nombreuse.  )
> Bravo Webo et fabienR (tu as réussi à choquer Silvia: " Ô"
> Je vous coup de boule si je peux.



Choquer avec une chanson des Snuls? (les nuls belges pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Choquer avec une chanson des Snuls? (les nuls belges pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)




Elle n'a pas l'habitude. 
Je vais lui faire faire pire.


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Choquer avec une chanson des Snuls? (les nuls belges pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)


Ah, ce sont donc les Snuls ? Respect Janin et Liebersky (et les otr)


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis jpmiss, c'est toi qui parle de style ?


 Tudju! J'avais raté ca!   
 C'etait le jour ou thebig m'avait tellement fait marré que j'avais plus un calbut ni un froc propre. Il avait fallu que j'empreinte la salopette de WebO!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> (...) Il avait fallu que j'empreinte la salopette de WebO!



Saligaud...    T'as eu ma salopette, tu n'auras pas mes lunettes.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tudju! J'avais raté ca!
> C'etait le jour ou thebig m'avait tellement fait marré que j'avais plus un calbut ni un froc propre. Il avait fallu que j'empreinte la salopette de WebO!




Rooo te cherches pas d'excuses !!!
 quand on se veut "original" dans son style on assume ! 

(PS ; ch'uis sûre que ta boîte à MP va déborder )


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rooo te cherches pas d'excuses !!!
> quand on se veut "original" dans son style on assume !
> 
> (PS ; ch'uis sûre que ta boîte à MP va déborder )


 Mp envoyé


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Saligaud...    T'as eu ma salopette, tu n'auras pas mes lunettes.    :love:


 T'es gentil mais j'ai deja l'air assez con comme ca!   
 Sans compter qu'effectivement les pires dégénérés de ce forums se bousculent déja dans la boite MP!  On dirait une réunion Tupperware pour anencéphales libidineux! :affraid:

 Pas facile tous les jours d'etre un sex-symbole


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile tous les jours d'etre un sex-symbole




Piouuuf m'en parle pas   

Y'à des sex symbols qui naissent grâce aux images ...et puis y'en à qui meurent à cause d'elles (histoire à suivre  )


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

emilie a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi..



bienvenue, Emilie


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

c'est surtout le côté symbole qui est chiant


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Piouuuf m'en parle pas
> 
> Y'à des sex symbols qui naissent grâce aux images ...et puis y'en à qui meurent à cause d'elles (histoire à suivre )


  Le suicide est prevu a quelle heure ?? 

 T'es sur que c'est sex symbol et pas pistol plutot en cas de suicide ??


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

Bravo WebO ! 

Très drôle, fabienr !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Piouuuf m'en parle pas
> 
> Y'à des sex symbols qui naissent grâce aux images ...et puis y'en à qui meurent à cause d'elles (histoire à suivre  )




Ben voilà la suite ...

Ça y est j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'me jette à l'eau,   

Le niveau ayant très largement augmenté depuis le début  ... c'était maintenant ou *jamais* ... 

V'là comment ke ça s'passe par chez moi (quand le ciel est dégagé !)
 

PS1 : ayant perdu quelques fils et câbles nécessaires au bon fonctionnement de ma caméra ... j'ai donc dû me rabattre sur mon ch'ti appareil photo, qui a  l'avantage de faire caméra de dépannage ! 

PS2 : heureusement que je me casse demain !!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà la suite ...
> 
> Ça y est j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'me jette à l'eau,
> 
> ...




  
  
Je me demandais comment tu allais te débrouiller pour qu'on ne te reconnaisse pas !   
Bravo !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (...) V'là comment ke ça s'passe par chez moi (quand le ciel est dégagé !)
> (...)



Eheh... bonjour Lorna...   ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais comment tu allais te débrouiller pour qu'on ne te reconnaisse pas !
> Bravo !



   

Quoi ? moi ?


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà la suite ...
> 
> Ça y est j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'me jette à l'eau,
> 
> ...



Mdr   

Bien joué  ......


_Mais bon tu vas pas me faire croire que de Pau tu entends les mouettes..._  :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mdr
> 
> Bien joué  ......
> 
> ...



ça porte loin tu sais ... 

meuuh non c'est pour me mettre dans l'ambiance !  :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà la suite ...
> 
> Ça y est j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'me jette à l'eau,
> 
> ...


 et dire que je n'ai plus de coudboul' en réserve pour toi


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Pfff obligé d'attendre d'etre a la maison pour voir les prestations de Fab et Lornette


----------



## macelene (20 Août 2004)

Après une grande matinée de M....  totale ,je rentre à peine, 
 ça fait du bien de venir vous rendre visite....   

*Honneur aux nouvelles venues  :love: bravissimo...Lorna et Nexka...    quel talent* 

bien sûr je n'oublie pas 

*les deux Nouveaux Fabienr, Gognol et sa Rebaca,  Webo....   :love: * 



_Ah si je pouvais me les passerai en boucle dans mon aquarium-camion _


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> V'là comment ke ça s'passe par chez moi (quand le ciel est dégagé !)


 Hi hi! C'est tout mimi!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Merci à toutes et à tous !  :rose: 

PS j'aurais dû préciser que dans mon cas ce n'était pas "quand personne ne regarde" mais plutôt l'inverse  !! j'vous dis pas comment ils se sont foutu de moi !!!  :mouais: 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> V'là comment ke ça s'passe par chez moi (quand le ciel est dégagé !)



Héhéhéhéhé...  Bravo Lorna ! 
Tu étais, de toute manière, équipée pour te jeter à l'eau ! 

_Ah, si vous la voyiez sans son cafque... C'est qu'elle est ravissante notre Lorna !_ :love:

Pour Nexka : Tu sais, quand il fait mauvais sur la côte (ce qui arrive moins souvent qu'en Bretagne, mais plus souvent qu'en Suisse... ), il n'est pas rare de voir des mouettes à Orthez. Elles remontent le gave pour se mettre à l'abri. Alors, qui sait si on n'en trouve pas jusqu'à Pau ? 

Je profite de l'occasion pour féliciter Le Gognol que j'avais oublié dans la salve précédente... :rose:
C'est bien sympa toutes ces nouvelles "têtes" qui viennent participer. 

Encore bravo à toutes et à tous !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

A quand un DVD avec toutes ces vidéos?...  :love:  :love:  

Bon après on va se disputer pour les royalties...


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Je pensais en faire un pour l'AEC 
Y'aura t'il un ibook ou un PB pour le lire eventuellement ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais en faire un pour l'AEC
> Y'aura t'il un ibook ou un PB pour le lire eventuellement ?



iBook et PowerBook, je pense que ça n'est pas ce qui va manquer.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Bon ben je m'occupe de ca alors
 Par contre me faite pas le coup de sortir une video la veille de lAEC


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (...) Par contre me faite pas le coup de sortir une video la veille de lAEC



Ça va être difficile de décréter un embargo.


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour Nexka : Tu sais, quand il fait mauvais sur la côte (ce qui arrive moins souvent qu'en Bretagne, mais plus souvent qu'en Suisse... ), il n'est pas rare de voir des mouettes à Orthez. Elles remontent le gave pour se mettre à l'abri. Alors, qui sait si on n'en trouve pas jusqu'à Pau ?



Ah oui    

Bah en tout cas elles remontent pas la nive jusqu'a Baigorri, pourtant c'est plus prés...    

Va falloir que j'aille leur dire deux mots à ces mouettes!!    
Moi aussi je veux des  *Crouuuiikkkk Iiiiiikkk ikkkkkk* quand je suis devant mon mac


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

T'es deja a Baigorri, tu vas pas reclamer plus encore non ??

Pffouuuuu ces chieurs sur macgé ....  :love:


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'es deja a Baigorri, tu vas pas reclamer plus encore non ??
> 
> Pffouuuuu ces chieurs sur macgé ....  :love:





Si le doc et Lorna ils ont des *Iiiiiikk Crouiikkkk Iiiiikkkkk ikkkkk* Je vois pas pourquoi pas moi d'abord    
Je boude   :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'es deja a Baigorri, tu vas pas reclamer plus encore non ??
> 
> Pffouuuuu ces chieurs sur macgé ....  :love:



Sans compter que qui dit mouettes, dit fiantes de mouettes... bon la je devellope pas :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si le doc et Lorna ils ont des *Iiiiiikk Crouiikkkk Iiiiikkkkk ikkkkk* Je vois pas pourquoi pas moi d'abord
> Je boude   :mouais:


 ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh la boudeuseuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## guytantakul (20 Août 2004)

Salut à tous !, je viens de passer une bonne heure à lire mes 12 pages de retard (environ...)
...mais hélas, je repars de suite pour encore une tite semaine...
Mais mon isight est arrivée, là dans sa boite, ma pilosité faciale itou (mais sans boite, elle).
Je prévois un numéro inoubliable à base de tondeuse, de rasoir, de postiches et d'armes à feu dès mon retour. Valà, vous en dis pas plus...
À la semaine prochaine... et bravo à tous !

ps : si les MGZ ont des petits zizis, c'est parce qu'ils sont à la montagne.  À la mer, c'est différent !


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si le doc et Lorna ils ont des *Iiiiiikk Crouiikkkk Iiiiikkkkk ikkkkk* Je vois pas pourquoi pas moi d'abord
> Je boude   :mouais:



Bah moi, à Rennes, j'en ai toute l'année !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Août 2004)

Tu parles des rats volants ? Les goélands argentés ? Quelle engance, on est obligé ici en ville de stériliser leurs ½ufs en pulvérisant dessus du vernis pour que le couple change de lieu de reproduction.
A Camaret, ou je suis ces temps-ci, on voit des goélands marins (les noir et blanc) dans le port ! Alors qu'il y a à peine dix ans, il fallait aller dans les îles pour les voir. J'ai même vu l'année dernière un dauphin jouer avec les jets d'eau glacée sortant de la soute d'un chalutier en revenance de campagne de 15 jours. Y'a plus rien qui tourne rond, ma bonne dame


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Alors la, Fab et Lornette, exccellentissime :love: :love: :love:

Je viens de vous ouvrir une concession pour coup de boule a vie


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi à Nantes je mets de l'huile, ça grince moins !*



Normal Nantes n'est pas en Bretagne


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles des rats volants ? Les goélands argentés ? Quelle engance, on est obligé ici en ville de stériliser leurs ½ufs en pulvérisant dessus du vernis pour que le couple change de lieu de reproduction.
> A Camaret, ou je suis ces temps-ci, on voit des goélands marins (les noir et blanc) dans le port ! Alors qu'il y a à peine dix ans, il fallait aller dans les îles pour les voir. J'ai même vu l'année dernière un dauphin jouer avec les jets d'eau glacée sortant de la soute d'un chalutier en revenance de campagne de 15 jours. Y'a plus rien qui tourne rond, ma bonne dame



Ici aussi on stérilise les nids...


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Normal Nantes n'est pas en Bretagne



Je pense que Roberto s'en fout un peu !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais en faire un pour l'AEC
> Y'aura t'il un ibook ou un PB pour le lire eventuellement ?



Nous sommes quelques un a avoir eu cette idée mais d'après mes informations, le Doc s'en occupe et les envoies à Bengili.   

Mon Powerbook sera normalement présent en même temps que moi sur le stand le pommier.   
Celui de Macki y sera aussi je suppose.
WebO, tu prends ta machine?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhéhéhé...  Bravo Lorna !
> _Ah, si vous la voyiez sans son cafque... C'est qu'elle est ravissante notre Lorna !_ :love:



Rien à ajouter. 
Nous sommes les seuls à avoir eu le privilège de la voir.    
J'ai des photos mais je les gardes précieusement.   

Bravo Lorna.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) WebO, tu prends ta machine?



Yes.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2004)

Je compte tourner un clip durant l'AE ou l'AEC, j'ai besoin de chanteur, danseur,...


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes quelques un a avoir eu cette idée mais d'après mes informations, le Doc s'en occupe et les envoies à Bengili.
> 
> Mon Powerbook sera normalement présent en même temps que moi sur le stand le pommier.
> Celui de Macki y sera aussi je suppose.
> WebO, tu prends ta machine?



Ok donc j'me fais pas chier a faire un doublon alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Alors la, Fab et Lornette, exccellentissime :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Je viens de vous ouvrir une concession pour coup de boule a vie



 :rose:  :rose: Merci bien mister ... (dis ce sera long avant le premier coup de boule ?  )

 Par contre si ça t'ennuie pas je préfèrerai Lorna à Lornette : lornette ça me fait penser à Yvette Horner (oui un mix), à lunette à cuvette ...  :hein:  :modo:   

Alors bon ...  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose: Merci bien mister ... (dis ce sera long avant le premier coup de boule ?  )
> 
> Par contre si ça t'ennuie pas je préfèrerai Lorna à Lornette : lornette ça me fait penser à Yvette Horner (oui un mix), à lunette à cuvette ...  :hein:  :modo:
> 
> Alors bon ...  :rose:



Ben moi, la machine elle veut pas euuuuuuh !    



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, la machine elle veut pas euuuuuuh !



Pfffffff tout pareil !!    

encore bravo  :rateau:


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est devant le mac chez Nexka pendant les vacances.


Tu as ton bafa pour mener cette meute 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez c'est parti.
> 
> Comment c'est chez WebO, quand personne le regarde?


Je suis déçu !
Tu n'as rien de typiquement Vaudois ?
Sur la Venoge par exemple


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

- Quels talents, va falloir créer les MacGé d'Or 
- Bon et puis moi j'écris à SJ pour un iPod vidéo... Faut emporter tout çà partout ​


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comment c'est chez WebO, quand personne le regarde?


Excellent, _Luis Oliviero_     ça colle super-bien au personnage :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, _Luis Oliviero_     ça colle super-bien au personnage :love:


Normal ! WebO, le gel des Modos !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal ! WebO, le gel des Modos !



Ah moi j'ai pas osé la faire !


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu as ton bafa pour mener cette meute



Oui oui mais c'était loin de suffire


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, _Luis Oliviero_     ça colle super-bien au personnage :love:



Merci à vous tous encore une fois...  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal ! WebO, le gel des Modos !


 Maintenant qu'il a son iSight le WebO :love: :love: :love: y va faire de la pub   :love:


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> V'là comment ke ça s'passe par chez moi (quand le ciel est dégagé !)


Alors là ! (..) 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui mais c'était loin de suffire


Il te reste le Taser 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant qu'il a son iSight le WebO :love: :love: :love: y va faire de la pub   :love:


Et on fait combien de flyers ?
Lausanne, c'est grand 
Ah, oui, faut penser à l'AE :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors là ! (..)



   

Mais dis-donc ... je t'imaginais pas avec une voix comme ça !!!    :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Bon je savais pas trop ou le poster, ici ou dans "chic la reclame"

Voici la nouveauté apple de la rentrée 2004 :





Pour lutter contre les agressions de la vie quotidienne.

MAJ : Disponible en Suisse suite a un leger pb de serveurs


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Tout bon Lornal :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je savais pas trop ou le poster, ici ou dans "chic la reclame"
> 
> Voici la nouveauté apple de la rentrée 2004 :



Pas disponible en Suisse...  :rateau: :casse:   

**

Tiens, c'est disponible... on est déjà en octobre?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

Nuit de chine, nuit caline, nuit d'iBass comme dirait BackCat  Super musique


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est disponible... on est déjà en octobre?



En temps normal ou en temps WebO ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai voulu acheter un morceau sur l'iBass Music Store... Non seulement ma banque compte des frais supplémentaires pour la transaction, mais en plus je me suis rendu compte que le Store propose 700 000 fois le même morceau... Bref, une escroquerie de plus signée Bassou. Si c'est avec ça qu'il espère reconquérir des parts de marché, c'est mal barré. 

P.S. : Bravo Bassou.   :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu acheter un morceau sur l'iBass Music Store... Non seulement ma banque compte des frais supplémentaires pour la transaction, mais en plus je me suis rendu compte que le Store propose 700 000 fois le même morceau... Bref, une escroquerie de plus signée Bassou. Si c'est avec ça qu'il espère reconquérir des parts de marché, c'est mal barré.
> 
> P.S. : Bravo Bassou.   :love:



Mince il a vu l'arnaque :hein:  

PS : 700,532 fois le même morceau exactement


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon Powerbook sera normalement présent en même temps que moi sur le stand le pommier.
> Celui de Macki y sera aussi je suppose.


 :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:
il manque encore un  e


----------



## emilie (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue, Emilie


 coucou et merci !

 il est marrant ton canard


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

emilie a dit:
			
		

> coucou et merci !
> 
> il est marrant ton canard



un coin coin sur la joue  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

c'est quoi le titre de la musique du debut de macge in the move     :rose:


----------



## Nexka (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je savais pas trop ou le poster, ici ou dans "chic la reclame"
> 
> Voici la nouveauté apple de la rentrée 2004 :
> 
> ...



          


Trop fort!!!    Bravo  

Alors si je comprend bien je me retrouve avec 6 gosses, un papa-Lebowsky, un grand-papy Fabienr, mon frèrot c'est jpmiss...  :mouais:  :mouais:  :hein:  Tu me gates là


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

non chaque personnage est different, mais tu as bien "herité" de 6 enfants


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je savais pas trop ou le poster, ici ou dans "chic la reclame"
> 
> Voici la nouveauté apple de la rentrée 2004 :
> 
> ...



    Excellent Bassman !!  

Edit : si tu pouvais ralentir le rythme de tes créations : la machine à coup de boules ne peut plus suivre !!!! 

(je réserve ! )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le titre de la musique du debut de macge in the move     :rose:



Il s'agit de Ray Of Light, interprété par Madonna.


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2004)

Mais vous êtes déchaînés !!!    
Bravo tout le monde !!


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:
> il manque encore un  e



Celle-là, faut l'encadrer : Mackie dans le rôle du correcteur orthographique  
Je sais plus où est passé le post du zapping mais ça devrait y être ! 
N'empêche que je soutiens pleinement Mackie : du respect, bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

N'empaiche que moi ossi  je soutien plénemant Mockie : du respecte, bordelle !


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

- Ahhhh, ce Bass, il est il est incomparable  :love: 
- Oui, hélas, y a Roselyne qui le couve   ​


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je savais pas trop ou le poster, ici ou dans "chic la reclame"
> 
> Voici la nouveauté apple de la rentrée 2004 :
> 
> ...


bassou l'ibass sur mon ipod me fait trop rigoler 
je revois le film ça me fait trop rire, tu as un vrai talent mon gars :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je savais pas trop ou le poster, ici ou dans "chic la reclame"
> 
> Voici la nouveauté apple de la rentrée 2004 :
> 
> ...



Arfffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!           
Quelle famille !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

Bassou ... t'es ... enfin t'es ... ... ... trop !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nuit de chine, nuit caline, nuit d'iBass comme dirait BackCat  Super musique


 Cool  On me cite en mon absence  Touché 

Bel engin mon Bassou


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je savais pas trop ou le poster, ici ou dans "chic la reclame"
> 
> Voici la nouveauté apple de la rentrée 2004 :
> 
> ...


waaahhhh    :love: :love: excellent   bravo Bassou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2004)

Hé Bassou ............ qu'est-ce que ça fait ... la gloire !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)

Diteuuhhh j'ai vu en passant que vous vouliez faire un DVD de tous ces chefs-d'oeuvre... et qu'il sera disponible à l'AE.  Une excellente idée ... :love: ... mais ...on va pas à l'AE on fait comment ? 

Y'aurait pas moyen de le commander par l'entremise du site de MacGé ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Diteuuhhh j'ai vu en passant que vous vouliez faire un DVD de tous ces chefs-d'oeuvre... et qu'il sera disponible à l'AE.  Une excellente idée ... :love: ... mais ...on va pas à l'AE on fait comment ?
> 
> Y'aurait pas moyen de le commander par l'entremise du site de MacGé ?



On s'arrangera.


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On s'arrangera.


Chouette  merci


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette  merci



Hibou  de rien


----------



## molgow (20 Août 2004)

Bon vu l'enthousiasme de tout le monde, je me suis dit que j'allais également apporter ma petite contribution 

Avant toute chose, je tiens à préciser que j'ai surtout fait ce mini-clip pour m'initier à iMovie (je n'avais jamais touché iMovie il y a encore une heure! c'est génial ce programme!!!!).

Avec Molgow, quand il n'est pas devant le mac

PS: dû aux mauvaises conditions de neige (neige glacée avec 10 cm de fraiche au dessus), je précise que je skie beaucoup mieux que ça en temps normal :love:
PS2: j'essaierai de faire qqch de plus original et mieux dès que j'aurais récupéré mon appareil photo numérique.


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)




----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ca me redonnes envie d'aller skier :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me redonnes envie d'aller skier :love: :love:



Faut venir à la prochaine AES Suisse l'hiver prochain.


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec Molgow, quand il n'est pas devant le mac


raaaah la poudre quand tu sens dans les virages la compression qui te renvoie en fin de courbe hummmmm c'est que du bon ça  :love:  :love:  :love: 

merci molgow


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec Molgow, quand il n'est pas devant le mac



 :love: miam :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 l  11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.

*Les plus récents :*
- Le Gognol et sa guitare Playskool®.
- Les jolies colonies de vacances, par Nexka.
- L'amour est un bouquet d'edelweiss, par WebOliver.
- Un pur moment de poésie (Explicit), par fabienr.
- Coquillages et crustacés  par Lorna
- iBass par Bassman
- Tout schuss dans la poudreuse !  par Molgow


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> PS: dû aux mauvaises conditions de neige (neige glacée avec 10 cm de fraiche au dessus), je précise que je skie beaucoup mieux que ça en temps normal :love:



Avec mes 9S pro j'aurais bien du mal a en faire autant   

Tu me diras: ils sont pas fait pour ca.
Je te dirais a bah oui !


----------



## naas (21 Août 2004)

merci tibo  j'avais raté le petit moment de fraicheur de lorna    ca fait du bien au moral   

ps; surf alpin burton alp pouuuuuaaaah 
c'est sûr que les 9s dans la poudre


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr que les 9s dans la poudre



Bah oualah!
Par contre sur la tole je te met ta race!


----------



## naas (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah oualah!
> Par contre sur la tole je te met ta race!


pfff moi je m'evade dans la blanche solitude de dame nature, chui un mystique moi monsieur, je fais pas le minot en combinaison metalique des jo alberville (mon dieu que c'etait pas beau ça   ) chui un humble je fais pas le barbo (tu met un t a barbot je sais plus)  en oakley moa monsieur   

a toi


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec Molgow, quand il n'est pas devant le mac


Mais keski s'passe ?   
Y a de la neige dans mon écran !!


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

Elle est prise ou cette video Molgow ??


----------



## naas (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle est prise ou cette video Molgow ??


 a la neige


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

Merci Naas


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pfff moi je m'evade dans la blanche solitude de dame nature, chui un mystique moi monsieur, je fais pas le minot en combinaison metalique des jo alberville (mon dieu que c'etait pas beau ça   ) chui un humble je fais pas le barbo (tu met un t a barbot je sais plus)  en oakley moa monsieur
> 
> a toi



Bah moi j'ai appris a skier t'avais encore la marque du pot sur le cul!   
Et avec des planches en bois, des fix a ressorts et des pompes en cuir (veridique) et meme que les teleskis ils marchaient au diesel (veridique aussi)   
Alors tu m'excusera mais le trip barbo(t) en combi c'est pas pour moi (le pire c'est les monoskis    )

a toi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2004)

Haa ben, j'avais loupé ce pur moment de bonheur qu'est "iBass"... merci et bravo Bassman
(HOOoooo tu vas en prendre du coupsd'boul toi...  :rateau: )

Quand à Molgow, merci pour ce moment de fraicheur en plein mois d'Aout... 
(il t'en reste un peu de la glace pillé pour ma Vodka ? )


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi j'ai appris a skier t'avais encore la marque du pot sur le cul!
> Et avec des planches en bois, des fix a ressorts et des pompes en cuir (veridique) et meme que les teleskis ils marchaient au diesel (veridique aussi)
> Alors tu m'excusera mais le trip barbo(t) en combi c'est pas pour moi (le pire c'est les monoskis    )
> 
> a toi



Autrans 1955   

et pour remonter: escalier ou... canard    véridique


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> Autrans 1955
> 
> et pour remonter: escalier ou... canard    véridique



Nan, les Gets 1971


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan, les Gets 1971



ah, on savait skier de c'temps là, m'sieu


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> ah, on savait skier de c'temps là, m'sieu



A qui l'dites vous ma bonne dam'
Pas d'guignolos en surf pour pourrir le dammage entretenu toute la nuit par une equipe de rudes montagnards équipés de peaux de betes et rongeant l'os d'un jambon vieux de 6 ans.


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A qui l'dites vous ma bonne dam'
> Pas d'guignolos en surf pour pourrir le dammage entretenu toute la nuit par une equipe de rudes montagnards équipés de peaux de betes et rongeant l'os d'un jambon vieux de 6 ans.



la vraie vie    et qui faisaient pas les chochottes quand le tire-fesses déraillait à cause du froid   

pasqu'y f'sait froid, de c'temps là m'sieu


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> la vraie vie    et qui faisaient pas les chochottes quand le tire-fesses déraillait à cause du froid
> 
> pasqu'y f'sait froid, de c'temps là m'sieu



Pour sur qu'y f'sait froid!
Obligé de pisser sur les fix pour pouvoir déchausser! Fallait pas avoir les genoux en vache qui rit quand on s'prenait une gamelle!
Et pis apres y s'sont mis a lancer des fusées dans les étoiles. Et là, ben ca a pu ete pareil...


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour sur qu'y f'sait froid!
> Obligé de pisser sur les fix pour pouvoir déchausser! Fallait pas avoir les genoux en vache qui rit quand on s'prenait une gamelle!
> Et pis apres y s'sont mis a lancer des fusées dans les étoiles. Et là, ben ca a pu ete pareil...



Faudrait voir a rêgler vot' note et partir, on va fermer messieurs. Pis vous etes pas etat de conduire


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

Bon, bah, c'est pas l'tout, on va vous laisser ! 
Vous fermerez en sortant ?


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah, c'est pas l'tout, on va vous laisser !
> Vous fermerez en sortant ?



t'en prendra bien un 'tit dernier     fait froid, dehors


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir a rêgler vot' note et partir, on va fermer messieurs. Pis vous etes pas etat de conduire



Bah quoi! Rhoooôo! Allez quoi un p'tit genepi pour la route... c'est des plantes ca peut pas faire d'mal!  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir a rêgler vot' note et partir, on va fermer messieurs. Pis vous etes pas etat de conduire



Arrfff© !!!   
Grillé !


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi! Rhoooôo! Allez quoi un p'tit genepi pour la route... c'est des plantes ca peut pas faire d'mal!  :rateau:



sont bien coincés, ceux d'la ville


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir a rêgler vot' note et partir, on va fermer messieurs. Pis vous etes pas etat de conduire



Ça me rappelle quelqu'un...


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> t'en prendra bien un 'tit dernier     fait froid, dehors



Euh.....  
Non, merci, ça va, j'ai ma dose !   
Faut pas abuser, non plus !   
Par les temps qui courent !  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

Bon... c'est vrai qu'y va falloir rentrer.. si ma bérgère apprend que j'taiilais l'bout d'gras avec un canard en plastique eh' vas encor' m'traiter d'ivrogne.


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh.....
> Non, merci, ça va, j'ai ma dose !
> Faut pas abuser, non plus !
> Par les temps qui courent !  :rateau:



sont bien les seuls à être en état de courir, ici   

 :mouais:


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon... c'est vrai qu'y va falloir rentrer.. si ma bérgère apprend que j'taiilais l'bout d'gras avec un canard en plastique eh' vas encor' m'traiter d'ivrogne.



t'en fais un drole de mouton, toi


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle quelqu'un...



Ah, bah, finalement, j'prendrais bien une poire, moah !  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> sont bien les seuls à être en état de courir, ici
> 
> :mouais:



Pfff, tu parles! j'te fais Paris-Beyrouth en une demie heure (si j'veux)


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah, bah, finalement, j'prendrais bien une poire, moah !  :rateau:  :love:



ben voilà    un qui d'vient raisonnable    

_va être dans un état, l'breton!_


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah, bah, finalement, j'prendrais bien une poire, moah !  :rateau:  :love:



C'est ma tournée!
Aubergiste!


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, tu parles! j'te fais Paris-Beyrouth en une demie heure (si j'veux)



vas-y tout seul    y'a l'breton qui veut plus décoller


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma tournée!
> Aubergiste!



pour moi, ce s'ra un déci d'fendant


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, ce s'ra un déci d'fendant



J'ai une petite verveine maison de derriere les fagots a la place


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> vas-y tout seul    y'a l'breton qui veut plus décoller



Nan, mais j'm'en voudrais de t'empêcher d'aller dormir !


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite verveine maison de derriere les fagots a la place



ce s'ra pas d'refus    ça m'changera    au moins elle pourra pas dire que j'pue l'ail


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> ce s'ra pas d'refus    ça m'changera    au moins elle pourra pas dire que j'pue l'ail



Bah ouais quoi la verveine... ma grand mere en buvait tout les soirs!


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais j'm'en voudrais de t'empêcher d'aller dormir !



j'disais bonsoir à une dame, môssieu    j'suis bien él'vé moi


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais quoi la verveine... ma grand mere en buvait tout les soirs!



c'est l'grand père qui d'vait être heureux


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> j'disais bonsoir à une dame, môssieu    j'suis bien él'vé moi



Encore un truc qui s'perd ca tiens!
'f'raient mieux d's'occuper d'tous ces garnements plutot qu'd'aller sur Mars (ou je n'sais où)


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> j'disais bonsoir à une dame, môssieu    j'suis bien él'vé moi



Et la marmotte...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'grand père qui d'vait être heureux



Un saint homme!
Jamais moins de 2 grammes au reveil!


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore un truc qui s'perd ca tiens!
> 'f'raient mieux d's'occuper d'tous ces garnements plutot qu'd'aller sur Mars (ou je n'sais où)



et j'vais t'dire un truc à moi    j'leur tiens la porte pour qu'elles montent en voiture    elles adorent    et moi j'mate   

 :mouais: 

_ben c'est vrai quand même_


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 l  11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.

*Les plus récents :*
- Le Gognol et sa guitare Playskool®.
- Les jolies colonies de vacances, par Nexka.
- L'amour est un bouquet d'edelweiss, par WebOliver.
- Un pur moment de poésie (Explicit), par fabienr.
- Coquillages et crustacés  par Lorna
- iBass par Bassman
- Tout schuss dans la poudreuse !  par Molgow


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un saint homme!
> Jamais moins de 2 grammes au reveil!



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

quelle santé, la grand mère   

le pauv'vieux, normal qu'il y fallait une canne   

après des nuits comme ça


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> et j'vais t'dire un truc à moi    j'leur tiens la porte pour qu'elles montent en voiture    elles adorent    et moi j'mate
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> _ben c'est vrai quand même_



Bah ouais quoi! L'savoir viv' et pis joind' l'utile a l'agreab' aussi.

Bon les poteaux, y a maman qui braille dans l'arriere cours. J'vais voir d'quoi y r'tourne...

A pus


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

Euh, non, sans dec', il est temps d'y aller, là, les gars !


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais quoi! L'savoir viv' et pis joind' l'utile a l'agreab' aussi.
> 
> Bon les poteaux, y a maman qui braille dans l'arriere cours. J'vais voir d'quoi y r'tourne...
> 
> A pus



fais la bise à maman   

... et laisse-la dormir un peu


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, non, sans dec', il est temps d'y aller, là, les gars !



fais gaffe: c'est tout noir dehors


----------



## Diablovic (21 Août 2004)

Oula, ça part un peu en freepost là.   
Chapeau bas à tous les créatifs.  Une tournée de (petits) coups de boule s'impose. Mais demain (enfin plus tard parce que c'est déjà demain  ) car faut dormir aussi.


----------



## molgow (21 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle est prise ou cette video Molgow ??



Au Pays-d'Enhaut, en Suisse. C'était cet hiver passé.


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

Diablovic a dit:
			
		

> Oula, ça part un peu en freepost là.
> Chapeau bas à tous les créatifs.  Une tournée de (petits) coups de boule s'impose. Mais demain (enfin plus tard parce que c'est déjà demain  ) car faut dormir aussi.



Tiens !
Un rennais de plus ! 
T'inquiète, on sait se modérer !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

Angie is proud to present you her new video: "Only happy when it rains"  

PS: sorry, la fin n'est plus trop synchro, mais je me suis suffisemment arrachée de cheveux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Angie is proud to present you her new video: "Only happy when it rains"
> 
> PS: sorry, la fin n'est plus trop synchro, mais je me suis suffisemment arrachée de cheveux :love:



Eheh, top klass...   C'est Garbage, c'est ça?


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Angie is proud to present you her new video: "Only happy when it rains"
> 
> PS: sorry, la fin n'est plus trop synchro, mais je me suis suffisemment arrachée de cheveux :love:


de  + en + rock'n roll miss !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de  + en + rock'n roll miss !


 Et encore, t'as pas tout vu, j'hésite à poster la suivante...  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

Maintenant qu'on sait qu'y a une suivante, ça va être difficile de ne pas la montrer.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant qu'on sait qu'y a une suivante, ça va être difficile de ne pas la montrer.


 Ca va vous coûter...  :rateau: :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca va vous coûter...  :rateau: :love:



très cher ??,  combien ??     je veux voir  :rose:


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je veux voir :rose:


allons allons : TOUT LE MONDE veut voir


----------



## Bassman (22 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai deja vu


----------



## Diablovic (22 Août 2004)

Payable en coups de boule?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> allons allons : TOUT LE MONDE veut voir


 Je sais pas si c une bonne idée, il y a des enfants sur MacGé  ... et pleins d'âmes sensibles et des cardiaques


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Diablovic a dit:
			
		

> Payable en coups de boule?


 Euhhh, faut que je réfléchisse


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c une bonne idée, il y a des enfants sur MacGé  ... et pleins d'âmes sensibles et des cardiaques



à cette heure, ils sont au lit   

quant au coeur, il va de mieux en mieux, merci   


envoies la purée


----------



## Bassman (22 Août 2004)

moi je dis que ca va sentir la testostérone apres, pis les pages du thread vont coller


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

Diablovic a dit:
			
		

> Payable en coups de boule?


Les miens n'ont pas grande valeur.  


... tiens ? 49 messages. :bebe:


----------



## Diablovic (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c une bonne idée, il y a des enfants sur MacGé  ... et pleins d'âmes sensibles et des cardiaques


Evidemment, si c'est à ce point là, les coups de boule ce sera pas suffisant.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis que ca va sentir la testostérone apres, pis les pages du thread vont coller



C'est bon, Mackie est couché...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Août 2004)

Je viens de lire les 78 pages et c'est que du bonheur      

Bravo à vous tous; Doc :king: Bassman, Foguenne, Lorna:love:, Modern_Thing, TheBig, Macmarco,WebO, MackiE, Roberto, plus tous ceux dont je n'ai plus les pseudos en tête (qu'il m'excuse ) 

"PURE STYLE"  

ps: un petit clip de Sylvia serait sympa    :rose:


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Angie is proud to present you her new video: "Only happy when it rains"
> 
> PS: sorry, la fin n'est plus trop synchro, mais je me suis suffisemment arrachée de cheveux :love:




Wooouuuaaaaaahhhhhh !!!!   
La Star !  :style:    :love:  :love:  :love: 
Bravo Modern !


----------



## piro (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Angie is proud to present you her new video: "Only happy when it rains"
> 
> PS: sorry, la fin n'est plus trop synchro, mais je me suis suffisemment arrachée de cheveux :love:


j adore    :love:


----------



## naas (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Angie is proud to present you her new video: "Only happy when it rains"


ouaouhhh en plus garbage  :love: leur clips me font delirer  :rateau: bravo madame l'artiste   ne t'etonne pas si tu as droit a un rappel    

une autre, une autre , une autre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Angie is proud to present you her new video: "Only happy when it rains"



Wow ! Très chic, très classe... Très 01Style ! :love:
Bravo Angie !


----------



## Spyro (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> il y a des enfants sur MacGé


Oui justement, ça serait bien que vous évitiez tous de donner un mauvais exemple avec vos cigarettes de partout là , faut penser à l'avenir de notre jeunesse


----------



## Bolchevik (22 Août 2004)

moi, devant mon Mac ?

bin, c'est comme ça : avec une petite dédicace au Chanteur qui se plait à m'appeler Tintin...

je crois que mon humour ne va pas plaire à tout le monde (encore une fois)...            

ps : je suis d'autant plus mort de rire que mon apn en est mort de cette connerie !  (merci ficelle !     )


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui justement, ça serait bien que vous évitiez tous de donner un mauvais exemple avec vos cigarettes de partout là , faut penser à l'avenir de notre jeunesse



Moi qui préparait justement un nouveau clip sur la formidable chanson de Carlos "tout nu et tout bronzé"     Bon, je la garde pour une AES.


----------



## Kapitalist (22 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> moi, devant mon Mac ?
> 
> bin, c'est comme ça : avec une petite dédicace au Chanteur qui se plait à m'appeler Tintin...
> 
> je crois que mon humour ne va pas plaire à tout le monde (encore une fois)...



plus de moustache ?


----------



## Bolchevik (22 Août 2004)

Kapitalist a dit:
			
		

> plus de moustache ?



l'apn est mort à la seconde prise quand ma moustache s'était enfin décidée à pousser...   

ça va mon salo ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> moi, devant mon Mac ?
> 
> bin, c'est comme ça : avec une petite dédicace au Chanteur qui se plait à m'appeler Tintin...




Clap, clap, clap...   :love:    M'en vais te coup de bouler...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2004)

et zut


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

...et voilà la petite dernière .............

Tidju ... zé cru voir un gros poussin !!!!!!!!! 

      :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et voilà la petite dernière .............
> 
> Tidju ... zé cru voir un gros poussin !!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:



Arf... Merci TheBig... je suis plié.   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et voilà la petite dernière .............
> 
> Tidju ... zé cru voir un gros poussin !!!!!!!!!



C'est énorme... C'est tout bonnement énorme... J'en pleure...     
Je crois bien que ce coup-ci, j'ai VRAIMENT failli me pisser dessus !  :rose: :love:

BRAVO THEBIG !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 l  11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 l  3
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 l 6
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.

*Les plus récents :*
- Le Gognol et sa guitare Playskool®.
- Les jolies colonies de vacances, par Nexka.
- L'amour est un bouquet d'edelweiss, par WebOliver.
- Un pur moment de poésie (Explicit), par fabienr.
- Coquillages et crustacés  par Lorna
- iBass par Bassman
- Tout schuss dans la poudreuse !  par Molgow
- Only happy when it rains par Modern_Thing
-  Panacée Universelle  par Bolchevik
-  Tidju ... zé cru voir un gros poussin !!!!!!!!!   par TheBig


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2004)




----------



## Nexka (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et voilà la petite dernière .............
> 
> Tidju ... zé cru voir un gros poussin !!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:




Bravo :love: exelent :love: Moi aussi j'en pleure de rire.... Arff je vois même plus les touches de mon clavier.... Trop fort!!


----------



## Diablovic (22 Août 2004)

Joli thebig, mdr, rofl!    
Encore!  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

Tidju ... Sonnyboy ....   Qu'est-ce que tu fiches derrière mon fils ???????????   
  ... t'as pas osé quand même ???????? ....   ... et en l'air en plus .... !!!!    

  :rateau:     :love:  :love: 

ps : merci à toutes et tous ....


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2004)

*6,5 Mo *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *6,5 Mo *


Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## naas (22 Août 2004)

10 Mo bonne visite


----------



## naas (22 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *6,5 Mo *


 yo yo yo yo yo yo tom tom roh la la trop PENORME  :love: (en plus la musique miam miam )


----------



## Bolchevik (22 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 10 Mo bonne visite




et pour tout nouveau visiteur, un Kit NKK offert si vous avez aimer la musique...


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2004)

j'veux le dernier  :love:  :love:


----------



## Diablovic (22 Août 2004)

Moi je veux toute la gallerie ET l'animal de compagnie de Tomtom.


----------



## golf (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ... zé cru voir un gros poussin !!!!!!!!!


TheBig : TheBest : la preuve par 9 


Modern : nominée pour les MacGé d'Or  :love:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et voilà la petite dernière .............
> 
> Tidju ... zé cru voir un gros poussin !!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:




   

Excellent TheBig


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *6,5 Mo *




 tomtom   

Admiration   




			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> 10 Mo bonne visite



Arrrffffffffffffffff du grand Art j'vous dis


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 10 Mo bonne visite





			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *6,5 Mo *



Bravo à TomTom et Naas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *6,5 Mo*



Bravo tomtom !  Ta chaussette, c'est le pied ! 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> 10 Mo bonne visite



Bravo naas !  J'aurais bien aimé ne pas oublier le guide, mais la machine à coups de boule est en panne...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2004)

je vois quie je peux pas partir 2 jours pour faire des bétises sans que d'autres en fasse   ca va bouler sec


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

Ultime production d'un dimanche ennuyeux ......    

DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!! 

   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ultime production d'un dimanche ennuyeux ......
> 
> DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



         Bon t'arrêtes maintenant...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.

*Les plus récents :*
- Only Happy When It Rains, par Modern_Thing.
- Panacée universelle, par Bolchevik.
- Zé cru voir un gros poussin, par thebiglebowski.
- C'est le pied !, par tomtom.
- Exposition permanente, par naas.
- DJ Chapi featuring Frenchy & Zozio, par thebiglebowski.


----------



## Diablovic (22 Août 2004)

Chapi "chapeau"!   
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky."  :rateau: 
Quand t'es productifs comme ça  , faut garder ça un peu de côté, pour plus tard, mince.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!!



En tout cas, voilà un dimanche qui n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde !  

thebig, si je peux me permettre, tu es sévèrement burnous !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Bravissimoooooooo à tous !!!   

Excellent tous ces clips !!! :love: :love: :love:

Merci pour ces moments extras de rire, de détente et toutout..., c'est du bonheur à l'état pur !!!   :love: 
  ​


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ultime production d'un dimanche ennuyeux ......
> 
> DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




mouaaarrrffff ThBig    :king:
suis encore par terre là  :hein:


----------



## golf (22 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bravo tomtom !  Ta chaussette, c'est le pied !


Arff facile celle là  :rateau: 


Tomtom : le trophé Kindy  

Naas : Le Louvre Irlandais :love:



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!!


Oui mais ! Là ! Si tu prends des intermittents  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> tu es sévèrement burnous !  :love:



   ... venant du plus burnous d'entre nous, c'est un sacré compliment !!!!!!! :rateau:      :love: 

ps : Doc ! ouvrir ce thread a été une idée de génie !!! J'ai passé plus d'une heure avec les enfants à me re-goinfrer de ces petits moments de bonheur !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Août 2004)

Bravo a tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bravo a tous


Tiens voilà Super-Burnous !!!!!  :rateau:     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Août 2004)

Salut Zebig, comment va ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut Zebig, comment va ?


...comme quelqu'un qui a le cerveau d'une mouche dans le crâne d'un bison ce soir ...      :love:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...comme quelqu'un qui a le cerveau d'une mouche dans le crâne d'un bison ce soir ...      :love:



 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais:



C'est exactement ça !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça !



je m'en doutais un peu ...


----------



## Kapitalist (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ultime production d'un dimanche ennuyeux ......
> 
> DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



je viens de m'écrouler devant mon écran   :love:


----------



## naas (22 Août 2004)

les peintures sont visibles ici  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Cékwaça?   

Je pars une journée, je reviens et MacGé est innondé de vidéos :love: :love:

Excellent boulot à tous


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cékwaça?
> 
> Je pars une journée, je reviens et MacGé est innondé de vidéos :love: :love:
> 
> Excellent boulot à tous



Ouais, pffff !   
Hier et ce midi, le Bar = encéphalogramme quasiment plat....  
On part tranquille, quand on revient, il faut féliciter à tours de bras !   

bravo, bravissimo à tous !!!


----------



## Spyro (22 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 10 Mo bonne visite


Tu nous fais la même avec la galerie du bar ? (Rappel)


----------



## macelene (22 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fais la même avec la galerie du bar ? (Rappel)




mais j'ai pas fini de mettre toutes les légendes... 
LA Galerie des Grands Peintres est en cours de travaux et sera prochainement terminée   

Merci de patienter un peu :rose: 

:love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Août 2004)

A quand le vernissage ?


----------



## macelene (22 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A quand le vernissage ?



Très bientôt...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Arf ! encore merci à toutes et à tous.....   
Ce matin, j'étais un chouia déprimé (ciel gris ... parking glauque et humide ... bureaux déserts etc... etc...)  
Alors, je me suis regardé quelques clips ... et ô miracle le soleil est revenu !!!!!  
C'est top !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Alors la, Fab et Lornette, exccellentissime :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Je viens de vous ouvrir une concession pour coup de boule a vie



Merci!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi j'ai appris a skier t'avais encore la marque du pot sur le cul!
> Et avec des planches en bois, des fix a ressorts et des pompes en cuir (veridique) et meme que les teleskis ils marchaient au diesel (veridique aussi)
> Alors tu m'excusera mais le trip barbo(t) en combi c'est pas pour moi (le pire c'est les monoskis    )
> 
> a toi



Ben quoi, c'est coll le monoski (comment ça je suis le seul à en faire?...  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ultime production d'un dimanche ennuyeux ......
> 
> DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



génial


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ultime production d'un dimanche ennuyeux ......
> 
> DJ chapi - starring Frenchy & Zozio !!!!!!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



  :love:  :king:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.

*Les plus récents :*
- Only Happy When It Rains, par Modern_Thing.
- Panacée universelle, par Bolchevik.
- Zé cru voir un gros poussin, par thebiglebowski.
- C'est le pied !, par tomtom.
- Exposition permanente, par naas.
- DJ Chapi featuring Frenchy & Zozio, par thebiglebowski.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

On a beaucoup ri, ces derniers jours, aux dépends de nos amis Suisses et de leurs horloges mécaniques. Pour ma part, j'avoue que je trouve cette attitude insultante véritablement scandaleuse, car, si le Suisse prête à rire, il faut bien admettre qu'il est loin d'être le seul.

En fouillant dans mes archives (Dieu sait que j'en aurai écouté des chansons cons pour ce sujet !), je me suis aperçu qu'au moins un autre de nos voisins européens méritait amplement qu'on lui prête davantage attention : je veux parler du Belge. Le Belge à la monarchie si pittoresque, aux boissons si exotiques, à l'accent si inimitable et pourtant tant imité, bref, le Belge éternel, celui qui éteint les incendies au pipi et dessine des personnages en couleurs pour vivre.

C'est en hommage respectueux à la Belgique de Jacques Brel et d'Arno que je vous propose à présent de découvrir - ou redécouvrir qui sait ? - une chanson au texte bouleversant et qui traduit si bien la belle âme de ce petit peuple vaillant. À coup sûr, une chanson dont les Belges peuvent être fiers, particulièrement si l'on songe que peu de peuples, hormis le leur, auraient eu l'étrange idée de la produire. 

Mais écoutez plutôt...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On a beaucoup ri, ces derniers jours, aux dépends de nos amis Suisses et de leurs horloges mécaniques. Pour ma part, j'avoue que je trouve cette attitude insultante véritablement scandaleuse, car, si le Suisse prête à rire, il faut bien admettre qu'il est loin d'être le seul.
> 
> En fouillant dans mes archives (Dieu sait que j'en aurai écouté des chansons cons pour ce sujet !), je me suis aperçu qu'au moins un autre de nos voisins européens méritait amplement qu'on lui prête davantage attention : je veux parler du Belge. Le Belge à la monarchie si pittoresque, aux boissons si exotiques, à l'accent si inimitable et pourtant tant imité, bref, le Belge éternel, celui qui éteint les incendies au pipi et dessine des personnages en couleurs pour vivre.
> 
> ...



   :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais écoutez plutôt...



Rien à ajouter. Parfait, juste...      Bravo Doc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.

*Les plus récents :*
- Only Happy When It Rains, par Modern_Thing.
- Panacée universelle, par Bolchevik.
- Zé cru voir un gros poussin, par thebiglebowski.
- C'est le pied !, par tomtom.
- Exposition permanente, par naas.
- DJ Chapi featuring Frenchy & Zozio, par thebiglebowski.
- Ode belge  par DocEvil






    On peut l'avoir chantée par Foguenne, dis juste pour voir  ?!


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et j'en rajoute une couche.



Depuis lDeluxe Valentine, plus besoin de seconde couche, une seule suffit.
Ça commence à tourner rond...    

Vivement dimanche et sa poule au pot !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Depuis lDeluxe Valentine, plus besoin de seconde couche, une seule suffit.
> Ça commence à tourner rond...



OK, c'était la dernière. Promis, le f'rai plus... :rose:

Au fait, tu proposes quoi à la place ? Tu ne vas pas nous refourguer de vieilles croûtes au moins ? :sleep:
Bah, je ne m'en fais pas : je suis sûr que ce sera trèèèèès bien...


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

Très réussie la coiffure


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On a beaucoup ri, ces derniers jours, aux dépends de nos amis Suisses et de leurs horloges mécaniques. Pour ma part, j'avoue que je trouve cette attitude insultante véritablement scandaleuse, car, si le Suisse prête à rire, il faut bien admettre qu'il est loin d'être le seul.
> 
> En fouillant dans mes archives (Dieu sait que j'en aurai écouté des chansons cons pour ce sujet !), je me suis aperçu qu'au moins un autre de nos voisins européens méritait amplement qu'on lui prête davantage attention : je veux parler du Belge. Le Belge à la monarchie si pittoresque, aux boissons si exotiques, à l'accent si inimitable et pourtant tant imité, bref, le Belge éternel, celui qui éteint les incendies au pipi et dessine des personnages en couleurs pour vivre.
> 
> ...



Y a un album qui va sortir, bientôt ? :love:


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu proposes quoi à la place ? Tu ne vas pas nous refourguer de vieilles croûtes au moins ? :sleep:
> Bah, je ne m'en fais pas : je suis sûr que ce sera trèèèèès bien...



 :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Allez, allez, tu t'y mets, Nato ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:




mais non t'es pas fatigué


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, allez, tu t'y mets, Nato ?


C'est vrai ça, et si tu nous faisais une video plutôt ? 

_Tiens ça me rappelle kekchose_


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça, et si tu nous faisais une video plutôt ?
> 
> _Tiens ça me rappelle kekchose_



et hop une distribution de coudboule  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On a beaucoup ri, ces derniers jours, aux dépends de nos amis Suisses et de leurs horloges mécaniques. Pour ma part, j'avoue que je trouve cette attitude insultante véritablement scandaleuse, car, si le Suisse prête à rire, il faut bien admettre qu'il est loin d'être le seul.
> 
> En fouillant dans mes archives (Dieu sait que j'en aurai écouté des chansons cons pour ce sujet !), je me suis aperçu qu'au moins un autre de nos voisins européens méritait amplement qu'on lui prête davantage attention : je veux parler du Belge. Le Belge à la monarchie si pittoresque, aux boissons si exotiques, à l'accent si inimitable et pourtant tant imité, bref, le Belge éternel, celui qui éteint les incendies au pipi et dessine des personnages en couleurs pour vivre.
> 
> ...


 ¡ Qué cultura ce Doc :love: !

On voit qu'il connaît bien l'air...    :love:


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, allez, tu t'y mets, Nato ?



Si j'en avais les moyens ce serait fait depuis longtemps.
Beaucoup de ce qui a été fait m'amuse beaucoup et je vous tire mon chapeau à tous, mais ça commence franchement à virer au karaoké de compagnonnage...   

Sur ce, je vous laisse puisque mes propos semblent taquiner l'orgueil de votre héros, je m'en voudrais de vous priver de ses prochaines fantaisies.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

Mon natounet, c'est comme ça que je t'aime !!!!!

Encore !!!!

Encore !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> OK, c'était la dernière. Promis, le f'rai plus... :rose:
> 
> Au fait, tu proposes quoi à la place ? Tu ne vas pas nous refourguer de vieilles croûtes au moins ? :sleep:
> Bah, je ne m'en fais pas : je suis sûr que ce sera trèèèèès bien...



Moi par contre je ne propose rien, jamais...

T'as remarqué ??

Et pourtant, je sape, je sape...


----------



## poildep (29 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais écoutez plutôt...


Godverdek, j'avais pas vu ça !    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2004)

Nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, je vous laisse puisque mes propos semblent taquiner l'orgueil de votre héros


Je crois que c'est toi qui ne supporte pas la taquinerie _plutôt_. A cause de ton désir réprimé d'avoir une webcam ?  Désolé dans ce cas d'avoir appuyé là où ça fait mal, ce n'était point mon but, mais ce bref échange m'avait rappelé ce dessin _[PUB: visitez la Galerie du Bar]_ que j'avais posté après que le Doc justement ait lui aussi joué les rabat-joie.   

D'autant que ton post précédent était plutôt poli, et même drôle, et mettait le doigt sur le coté un peu monotone des dernières prestations du Doc, dont les mimiques commencent à être connues  et qui gagnerait à faire autre chose que chanter quand il est seul devant son mac  (je sais pas moi, bosser ?  _OK je sors_). Mais il faut lui reconnaître qu'il nous fait ainsi découvrir des _fleurons_  de la musique francophone  
_Et puis ça plaît aux Belges :affraid: _

Moi la découverte de la musique francophone ça me botte pas , et la chute aurait suffit à ma joie (_c'est inclus dans quelle version du iDoc ? _ ), mais comme le reste est pour le même prix (oui avec l'ADSL on ne compte pas), je ne me plains pas ! 

_Oh et puis zut hein c'est vrai quoi Nato a raison: Môssieur le Doc, c'est assez.   _

Désolé pour tout ce texte, j'aurais bien fait une video originale _plutôt_, mais j'ai po le temps


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

J'admets tout à fait la critique, parfois avec retard, rarement de bonne grâce, et toujours avec méfiance. Tout dépend de la manière dont elle est formulée et des _motivations_ qui inspirent son auteur (lesquelles ne sont pas toujours aussi bienveillantes qu'on pourrait le souhaiter)...
Au sujet de ces vidéos, la dernière en particulier, j'assume volontiers l'impression de déjà-vu qu'elles procurent : le cadre est désormais familier et j'imagine sans peine qu'on puisse être lassé (agacé ?) par mes grimaces. Puisqu'il ne m'est pas possible de changer de lieu ou d'intervenant, comme promis celle-ci sera la dernière. Quoiqu'il en soit, comme toujours, ceux qui sont fatigués de me voir peuvent s'épargner cette douleur en évitant de cliquer sur les liens que je donne. Il n'est rien de plus aisé : c'est une chose que je pratique moi-même avec assez de régularité et qui m'épargne désormais un superflu de remarques amères.
Concernant mon orgueil, je le revendique. Mon orgueil, c'est de faire sourire Foguenne et Silvia quand ils rentrent d'une nuit de merde, WebO quand il a besoin de se changer les idées, thebig quand il a le mouron et Jipé quand il déprime... Mon orgueil c'est de les avoir fait rire, eux et d'autres, parfois aux dépends les uns des autres - mais sans jamais être méchant - et souvent au moment où ils en avaient le plus besoin. _Rien au monde ne saurait flétrir ce genre de choses..._


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon orgueil, c'est de faire sourire Foguenne et Silvia quand ils rentrent d'une nuit de merde, WebO quand il a besoin de se changer les idées, thebig quand il a le mouron et Jipé quand il déprime...



Ben et moi ??? j'aime bien tes videos  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben et moi ??? j'aime bien tes videos  :love:



Toi aussi, mon Bassou !  Grand fou, va... :love:


----------



## poildep (29 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit, comme toujours, ceux qui sont fatigués de me voir peuvent s'épargner cette douleur en évitant de cliquer sur les liens que je donne.


Et rien n'empêche ceux qui ne s'en lassent pas de cliquer er re-cliquer dessus ! Moi en tout cas je me gêne pas.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit, comme toujours, ceux qui sont fatigués de me voir peuvent s'épargner cette douleur en évitant de cliquer sur les liens que je donne.



Sans blague ! et mes commissions paypal alors ?


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon orgueil, c'est de faire sourire Foguenne et Silvia quand ils rentrent d'une nuit de merde, WebO quand il a besoin de se changer les idées, thebig quand il a le mouron et Jipé quand il déprime...



des infirmiers, des anesthésistes, des suisses et des vieux, dis moi Doc tu chercherais pas à ouvrir une clinique


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit, comme toujours, ceux qui sont fatigués de me voir peuvent s'épargner cette douleur en évitant de cliquer sur les liens que je donne. Il n'est rien de plus aisé : c'est une chose que je pratique moi-même avec assez de régularité et qui m'épargne désormais un superflu de remarques amères.


 Je ne suis pas devin pour connaître à l'avance ce qu'il y aura sur l'écran, donc je clique.
Parler de douleur est un bien grand mot, d'amertume aussi. Je n'ai pas parler de  « croûte » non plus, mais simplement de répétitions « moins intéressantes » à mon goût que ce qui avait été fait auparavant. Mais bon, puisqu'on ne peut rien dire, inutile que je continue, je vais effectivement m'économiser et ne plus venir ici.

Pour rappel... 





> Beaucoup de ce qui a été fait m'amuse beaucoup et je vous tire mon chapeau à* TOUS*.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> des infirmiers, des anesthésistes, des suisses et des vieux, dis moi Doc tu chercherais pas à ouvrir une clinique


...un vieux ???????


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

:sick:

[mode honteux on] en fait, vu qu'il y avait dejà le personnel medical et le financement, fallait bien devouer quelqu'un pour faire le client. [mode honteux off]

 
desolé ZeBig, les enfants sont souvent mechants


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Et alors ?? il aurait pu dire vieux con, moi j'y vois que du positif mon zebigounet

(certes la bienseance aurait voulu qu'il dise vieux nase)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...un vieux ???????


Ben c'est qu'il est plus tout jeune jp


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

ben je préfère présenter mes excuses, regarde, il a l'air tellement triste


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est qu'il est plus tout jeune jp


Ouais ! J'aurais jamais pensé ça de Grug !!!   ... il en peut rien jp !!!!!  
     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Bande de nases va !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2004)

Bon ! on efface tout et on recommence ............   
A quand le prochain clip ???


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! on efface tout et on recommence ............



Pas de problème ! modérateurs ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2004)

Ben non quoi... je viens de revenir de vacs et j'ai rien capté depuis la page 69 ou 70 
En plus, avec tout le toutim, je vais pas pouvoir tout visionner illico. 
Attendez, svp 
(enfin, je dis ça , je sais bien que les modos vont pas pourrir LE thread du bar, faut voir mon post comme une voix dans la nuit vers la délivrance - ou quelque chose ainsi... ou pas... c'est comme chacun le sent - tiens, pourquoi je poste moi, au fait ? )


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2004)

Docteur, je crois que je floode...
C'est grave ?...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

Ce thread commence a être intéressant...

On sent poindre les vieilles rancoeurs, le pauvre Doc se dressant sur ses ergots face aux attaques d'un nato qui n'est plus ce qu'il était...

J'aimerais bien critiquer les productions du Doc mais je ne les regarde pas, pas plus que je ne lisais ses envolées masturbatoires....

Je vais quand même donner mon avis 

 

C'EST NASE !!!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2004)

....euh.... sans vouioir mettre de l'huile sur le feu... Ne dit-on pas naZe ? (avec un "Z")

ps : celà dit, je suis fan des nazeries du doc qui me font marrer bien souvent (aussi ne voyez pas en moi un soutien systématique de sonnyboy, mais que je trouve pas si mal que ça, au final - je donnerai pas de noms de ma liste honnie - prout, tiens pour changer de sujet  ...)


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

a l'intention de tous ceux qui doivent sortir


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a l'intention de tous ceux qui doivent sortir



He made it...


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a l'intention de tous ceux qui doivent sortir


----------



## anntraxh (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a l'intention de tous ceux qui doivent sortir




ouééé ! t'es bon là, Mackie !    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2004)

Je clique plus sur les liens de mackie...pas confiance...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je clique plus sur les liens de mackie...pas confiance...



mais je t'ai pas encore dit de sortir


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

je vais devenir jardinier je le sens


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais devenir jardinier je le sens



Je pensais aussi me recycler dans cette profession...    :rateau:  On monte une boîte Mackie? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais devenir jardinier je le sens



Du grand Mackie sans lumière soit, mais du grand Mackie !


----------



## camisol (29 Août 2004)

Ouais, y'a que lui qui peut "pendre un rateau"


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais devenir jardinier je le sens


 Les fleurs ne faisaient-elles pas partie du deal Mackie?   


Bon allez, tu as osé, tu l'as fait, j'accèpte


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les fleurs ne faisaient-elles pas partie du deal Mackie?
> 
> 
> Bon allez, tu as osé, tu l'as fait, j'accèpte




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais aussi me recycler dans cette profession...    :rateau:  On monte une boîte Mackie? :love:



T'as pas reçu une webcam toi récemment ? Tu aurais quand meme pas souler pendant 6 mois ou t'allais la rececoir pour pas montrer ta crinière blonde ici ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas reçu une webcam toi récemment ? Tu aurais quand meme pas souler pendant 6 mois ou t'allais la rececoir pour pas montrer ta crinière blonde ici ?



Je suis dans la liste mon Bengilli.


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

il ose plus du coup mackie a sorti le grand jeu


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)

Mais il l'a montré, il l'a montré ! L'amour est un bouquet de violetttttttes, ettes


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il ose plus du coup mackie a sorti le grand jeu



Webo il faut relever le gant ! Nom d'un suisse !  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Webo il faut relever le gant ! Nom d'un suisse !  :hein:



J'ai bien lu le gant?... :rateau:


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, tu as osé, tu l'as fait, j'accèpte



Yes bien joué Mackie...

1. Tu l'invites pas au MacDo
2. C'est le grand jeu, les fleurs, les bougies, le champ...
3. Tu picoles pas et tu sors pas ton permis de conduire
4. Tu causes pas trop des cartes Airport Lucent
5. Je veux un compte rendu circonstancié sur mon bureau à la première heure


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans la liste mon Bengilli.



A je t'ai raté alors


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> A je t'ai raté alors



T'es pas le premier. 

J'en referrai une...  Prochainement... Soon.


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais devenir jardinier je le sens



Le jardinier ne cultive-t-il pas de belles fleurs à offrir ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Yes bien joué Mackie...
> 
> 1. Tu l'invites pas au MacDo
> 2. C'est le grand jeu, les fleurs, les bougies, le champ...
> ...


 Qui a dit que c'était un rencard ???    :rateau: :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> 1. Tu l'invites pas au MacDo



j'ai déjà un restaurant en tête



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> 2. C'est le grand jeu, les fleurs, les bougies, le champ..


.

reste encore a choisir le jour et l'heure



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> 3. Tu picoles pas et tu sors pas ton permis de conduire



je serais sobre



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> 4. Tu causes pas trop des cartes Airport Lucent



ça c'est juste dans les forums technique



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> 5. Je veux un compte rendu circonstancié sur mon bureau à la première heure



c'est pas toi mon père


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le jardinier ne cultive-t-il pas de belles fleurs à offrir ?



Je t'offre un bouquet de violettes...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le jardinier ne cultive-t-il pas de belles fleurs à offrir ?



note : trouvé un fleuriste


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi mon père



Très juste, mais c'est ton parrain donc !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a l'intention de tous ceux qui doivent sortir



    




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais devenir jardinier je le sens


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais devenir jardinier je le sens



Tu fais chier, mackie ! Je t'ai déjà boulé pour le coup de la carte Airport, je ne peux pas te rebouler ce soir !   

Bravo !  :love:

P.S. : Méfie-toi Angie, j'ai eu gribouille sur iChat, il m'a dit : « Tout ça c'est du pipeau, le mackie il m'a dans la peau... »


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je t'offre un bouquet de violettes...




un nain connu vous offres des fleurs , mais bon, ça ne marche qu'a la télé


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un nain connu vous offres des fleurs , mais bon, ça ne marche qu'a la télé


 Comme il taquine le Mackie :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iMax (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un nain connu vous offres des fleurs , mais bon, ça ne marche qu'a la télé



Et une taupe naine qui vous invite au resto, ça marche ?


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je t'offre un bouquet de violettes...



Toi aussi te voilà devenu jardinier ?


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et une taupe naine qui vous invite au resto, ça marche ?



nato ? ta un clone suisse raté


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi te voilà devenu jardinier ?



 Modo-main-verte... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Modo-main-verte... :rateau:



et tu fais collection de rateaux  ???


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et tu fais collection de rateaux  ???



Toutes sortes d'outils... des râteaux... des pelles... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et tu fais collection de rateaux  ???



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene._


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toutes sortes d'outils... des râteaux... des pelles... :rateau:



À votre service...     Deux mains Vertes de renon pour entretenir vos jardins secrets 
MAckie et WebO


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> À votre service...     Deux mains Vertes de renon pour entretenir vos jardins secrets
> MAckie et WebO


 lol   

:love:


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2004)

Ne pas monter à PAris pour l'AE et  profiter de dîner en charmante compagnie... de deux jardiniers


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> À votre service...     Deux mains Vertes de renon pour entretenir vos jardins secrets
> MAckie et WebO



je suis en train de changer de branche


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a l'intention de tous ceux qui doivent sortir


Héhéhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de changer de branche



 tu viens d'éditer, je comprends mieux  :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de changer de branche


 Tu vas en scier mackie


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas en scier mackie



mais si je l'ai fait c'est pour en chier  (excellent calembour bassou  )


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de changer de branche



Te fais pas mal... c'est haut...  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a l'intention de tous ceux qui doivent sortir



Extra Mackie.    
Nous étions absent ce w-e mais de retour d'un mariage on ne peut plus festif, malgré un état d'ébriété avancé je me suis dit: "allons-y pour coullionade pour macgé". C'est fait avec un Ixus, une conductrice sobre et un zozo bien zozo comme il se doit.


----------



## iMax (29 Août 2004)

Hihihi 

T'as un autoradio sympathique dans la Clio, toi


----------



## ToMacLaumax (29 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Extra Mackie.
> Nous étions absent ce w-e mais de retour d'un mariage on ne peut plus festif, malgré un état d'ébriété avancé je me suis dit: "allons-y pour coullionade pour macgé". C'est fait avec un Ixus, une conductrice sobre et un zozo bien zozo comme il se doit.





      
Ambiance ... voiture ...     

cooooooooool


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Excellent Popol et silvia  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2004)

2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 ! :love: 

Excellent  !


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Extra Mackie.
> Nous étions absent ce w-e mais de retour d'un mariage on ne peut plus festif, malgré un état d'ébriété avancé je me suis dit: "allons-y pour coullionade pour macgé". C'est fait avec un Ixus, une conductrice sobre et un zozo bien zozo comme il se doit.



Vi, vi, vi, vi, vi !!! :hein: 
Effectivement, valait mieux que Silvia conduise !  
   

Excellent !!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Extra Mackie.
> Nous étions absent ce w-e mais de retour d'un mariage on ne peut plus festif, malgré un état d'ébriété avancé je me suis dit: "allons-y pour coullionade pour macgé". C'est fait avec un Ixus, une conductrice sobre et un zozo bien zozo comme il se doit.



Excellent Paul et Silvia...    

Au fait... je prends mon iSight à Paris... you know what I mean?    :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Extra Mackie.
> Nous étions absent ce w-e mais de retour d'un mariage on ne peut plus festif, malgré un état d'ébriété avancé je me suis dit: "allons-y pour coullionade pour macgé". C'est fait avec un Ixus, une conductrice sobre et un zozo bien zozo comme il se doit.


 :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2004)

A noter que la musique venait de l'excellente radio allemande: Radio Fantazy.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2004)

Un grand classique post-sortie... Ces images bouleversantes ont été prises chez ma mère (ce qui explique les broderies sur les cousins.  )


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un grand classique post-sortie... Ces images bouleversantes ont été prises chez ma mère (ce qui explique les broderies sur les cousins.  )



   Je peux aller dormir... où y en a encore d'autres qui suivront?


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2004)

J'en ai fait une pendant la soirée mais mes copains sont trop grave.  
Les fins de soirées de mariages sont souvent ...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Allez... bonne nuit...

I'll be back...


----------



## poildep (30 Août 2004)

Un vrai festival ce soir !


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez... bonne nuit...
> 
> I'll be back...



Ca fout la trouille quand meme


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

Merci les gens    Ca va me donner la pêche pour toute la journée  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Jp, macélène sortez les seringues tout de suite !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jp, macélène sortez les seringues tout de suite !!!!!




(mode Panoramix on) Non, non pas pour lui ! (mode Panoramix off)


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Panoramix on) Non, non pas pour lui ! (mode Panoramix off)



Je dois faire une piqûre à qui ??    

 et ça tombe bien j'adore faire des piqûres


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Docteur, je crois que je floode...
> C'est grave ?...



Ca mérite un bon coud'boule


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire une piqûre à qui ??
> 
> et ça tombe bien j'adore faire des piqûres



webo en a besoin


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2004)

Bon, tournée générale...


----------



## piro (30 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> webo en a besoin


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tournée générale...



Elle est géante celle-là


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2004)

Tu lui injectes combien ? 3 ml ? 
Non 3 dl !


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elle est géante celle-là


Pas d'ac. Celle-ci, oui !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

c'est pas celle la ?
(c'est Zebig derriére la bête ?     :rose:   )


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

Zebig c'est celui qui attrape les oreilles de la pauvre bête avant de la sodomiser sauvagement ??


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2004)

Amis de la poésie zoophile...


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

Poésie bien trop meconnue du grand public et qui gagne a etre celebre


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2004)

Poésie connue surtout chez nos amis légionnaires


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Poésie connue surtout chez nos amis légionnaires



Y a pas que chez les légionnaires... 
     :rose: .. ok.. je sors..


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2004)

Mouahahahahahahahaha


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tournée générale...



Ah... une piqûre de miss Aiguille Aguichante... Je veux bien....  :love: et de Macelene aussi, allez soyons fous...


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... une piqûre de miss Aiguille Aguichante... Je veux bien....  :love: et de Macelene aussi, allez soyons fous...



Y veut quoi comme petit piqûre le WebO....  
Un cocktail fulgurant qui lui fasse trouver la Princesse de ses rêves??   
    
Faut que je demande à JPmiss la recette


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tournée générale...


 :affraid:
j'ai peur des filles :affraid:


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> j'ai peur des filles :affraid:







des piqûres, c'est des piqures que j'ai peur...

:rateau:


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:



et toi t'as peur des *Filles...???* 
Paske je peux t'en trouver un musclé


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Y veut quoi comme petit piqûre le WebO....
> Un cocktail fulgurant qui lui fasse trouver la Princesse de ses rêves??
> 
> Faut que je demande à JPmiss la recette



En plus j'ai rêvé d'hôpital cette nuit...  :rose: 

*Je prends rendez-vous pour quelques séances supplémentaires chez la Doctoresse Macelene...*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...Un cocktail fulgurant qui lui fasse trouver la Princesse de ses rêves??  ...



Une princesse avec des talons aiguilles ??


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus j'ai rêvé d'hôpital cette nuit...  :rose:
> 
> *Je prends rendez-vous pour quelques séances supplémentaires chez la Doctoresse Macelene...*




Bon sache que je répare *les c½urs... * mais de cette façon, c'est plus radical...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon sache que je répare *les c½urs... * mais de cette façon, c'est plus radical...



Ah, mais euh, c'est que... me suis trompé de cabinet... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon sache que je répare *les c½urs... * mais de cette façon, c'est plus radical...


Tu aurais pu être....proctologue....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu être....proctologue....



  :rateau: 

("prouttt"... à vos souhaits)


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu être....proctologue....



Ben, non tu vois, c'est pas ma tasse de thé


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2004)

Proctologue, tasse de thé ...
Heureusement que les toubibs se lavent bien les mains !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Une princesse avec des talons aiguilles ??



Celle ci serait libre... mais elle est "tranchante" !!     :rateau: 
Elle adore les noisettes et les ecureuils...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

nexka  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nexka !  :love:



Nexka! :love: moi aussi je peux. 

Ou comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP, leçon 3...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Elle adore les noisettes et les ecureuils...



c'est tout à fait moi !! je prends


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé attendez, pour une fois *elle y est pour rien* !!_



Non, mais si on peut aider...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

Euh...





:rose: :love: 

_C'est pas vraiment fini: si quelqu'un a un bon coup de pinceau et peut remplacer (TOUTES) les noisettes par des ballons de rugby... _ [EDIT] j'ai fait celle d'en bas


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu... Bonjour Mademoiselle. :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

C'est quoi ce filet de bave Webo ???


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce filet de bave Webo ???



Non... rien...  Je croyais être discret en mangeant ma fondue... Raté. :casse:


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Eh Beh ! 
 De quoi motiver les troupes, _enfin les équipes...


_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce filet de bave Webo ???







			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Eh Beh !
> De quoi motiver les troupes, _enfin les équipes...
> 
> 
> _



les équipes ? houla ca devient glissant ici


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

Let's get jazzy tonight :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2004)

J'ai les boules qu'on dirait mes joues !
Mon iSight toute neuve n'arrête pas de s'arrêter (oui, je sais, c'est pas joli comme tournure de phrase) en pleine prise de vue - et autre...
je la branche, la led verte s'allume - cool ! puis elle fait crouic crouic, puis elle s'éteint...
Au début, j'ai pensé à mon port FW cramé, mais non, si ça marche par moments...

Si quelqu'un connait ici bas les méandres de cet engin diabolique, qu'il me fasse signe avant que je ne la retourne (elle est sous garantie, je m'en suis servi que 10 minutes). Merci


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Let's get jazzy tonight :love: :love: :love:



Henri Mancini pawa   :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

Contactes moi sur ichat mon lapin


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Let's get jazzy tonight :love: :love: :love:






:love:

Bravo Angie !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Let's get jazzy tonight :love: :love: :love:



 Classe.


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Let's get jazzy tonight :love: :love: :love:


 heu... faut bouger un peu les doigts  
 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

:love: takk :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> heu... faut bouger un peu les doigts
> :love:


 Je sais réellement jouer le morceau et le début est dans les clefs du bas, malheureusement on voit pas les doigts là :love:


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    


Alors la je ne sais que dire    Celle là je la garde    

En fait je sais pas ce qui m'étonnes le plus.. L'image  :love:  :love:  :love:  Ou Roberto ki me défend  :hein:  :hein: 


			
				Roberto (euh t'es sur ke ça vas??) a dit:
			
		

> Hé attendez, pour une fois elle y est pour rien !!


----------



## Is Pegui (30 Août 2004)

escusez moi de casser l'ambience mais pourquoi il y a des noisettes autours?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> escusez moi de casser l'ambience mais pourquoi il y a des noisettes autours?



 faut remonter dans le sujet... plus haut...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Bravo Angie !


 Et toi :love: MacMarco :love:

C quand que tu nous montres ta bouille? :love:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un grand classique post-sortie... Ces images bouleversantes ont été prises chez ma mère (ce qui explique les broderies sur les cousins.  )



:modo:  :hein:


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> escusez moi de casser l'ambience mais pourquoi il y a des noisettes autours?




Arrrffff... Bah voilà!!! C'est malin   Je vous avez bien dit de rester discret!!!   Maintenant j'ai été grillée par mon ptit frèrot  :hein:  :hein: 

Je lui explique ça comment hein!!!  


Bon alors Is Pegui, euhhh non mais en fait c'est pas moi, c'est une autre Nexka  :rose:  :rose:  Une Nexka qui aime les noisettes et les écureuils  :rose:  :rose: 


Arfff


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Let's get jazzy tonight :love: :love: :love:


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Is Pegui (30 Août 2004)

ah je crouyais que ct toi 
g eu peur un moment mais c bizzard t'as la meme tete


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> ah je crouyais que ct toi
> g eu peur un moment mais c bizzard t'as la meme tete


 on te dit que c'es une autre, alors c'est une autre.
voilà


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Let's get jazzy tonight :love: :love: :love:





  :love:


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

En fait j'aime d'autant plus miss noisette revisitée par Spyro, qu'avec sa longue chevelure rousse elle ressemble à Marajade 







Marajade, c'est la fiancée de :love: :love: Luke Skywalker :love: :love: (star wars) Et bon j'ai pas que le rugby dans la vie, ya aussi Star wars!! :love: :love: (cf mon avatar) 

Bon voilà koi   Merci Spyro


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'aime d'autant plus miss noisette revisitée par Spyro, qu'avec sa longue chevelure rousse elle ressemble à Marajade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis Nexka,  :hein: tu diras à ta cops là de ma part :

*pas touch' à mon trident !!!*  

lé pas phosphorescent pititre, mais lé solide !!!  



PS : au fait les noisettes te vont bien !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Nexka,  :hein: tu diras à ta cops là de ma part :
> 
> *pas touch' à mon trident !!!*
> 
> ...






 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: ah suis content  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Nexka,  :hein: tu diras à ta cops là de ma part :
> 
> *pas touch' à mon trident !!!*
> 
> ...



Arff   Vi je lui ai fait passer le message, elle voulait te l'échanger contre son sabre lazer, mais je lui ai dit "*pas de cornes, pas de trident*"  Du coup elle est partie bouder   Quel sale caractère ces Jedis!! :hein:

  

Merci pour les noisettes  :rose:  :rose: Mais tu sais... Un rien m'habille


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff   Vi je lui ai fait passer le message, elle voulait te l'échanger contre son sabre lazer, mais je lui ai dit "*pas de cornes, pas de trident*"  Du coup elle est partie bouder   Quel sale caractère ces Jedis!! :hein:



Piouuuuf m'en parle pas ! l'autre jour j'en ai croisée une, qui se prenait pour une diablotine, vivivi, voyez-vous, tout ça parce qu'elle avait déniché un costume ridicule en promo chez Toys, pffff ces Jedis il savent plus quoi faire pour se faire remarquer  du premier coup de trident j'l'ai démasquée (ben ouais un trident en plastoque ça le fait moins ! )


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Piouuuuf m'en parle pas ! l'autre jour j'en ai croisée une, qui se prenait pour une diablotine, vivivi, voyez-vous, tout ça parce qu'elle avait déniché un costume ridicule en promo chez Toys, pffff ces Jedis il savent plus quoi faire pour se faire remarquer  du premier coup de trident j'l'ai démasquée (ben ouais un trident en plastoque ça le fait moins ! )




OUAI D'ABORD!!!   *A quand une trilogie sur les diablotines!!!!* 

Bah ouaip quoi, un truc du genre "la guerre des enfers" "les anges contre attaquent" "le retour de la diablotine"  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> je lui ai dit "*pas de cornes, pas de trident*"


Et puis des cornes, ça se mérite hein ! 
C'est que ça pousse pas sous le pas d'un dragon !


----------



## _m_apman (30 Août 2004)

Je suis allé passer le week-end chez un ami en normandie et j'ai rapporté ce petit film (4,7 Mo quand même) dans mes valises. Il retrace une partie de mon périple depuis Paris...

 Je l'ai monté en pensant à vous (ma première création avec iMovie) et j'ai finalement hésité à le poster ici car il n'est peut-être pas à sa place.

     Quelques uns des ingrédients :
      - Un appareil photo numérique pour la prise de vue
      - Une Diane 
      - Une plage (pas forcément une de celles du débarquement)
      - Un DR 400 et un pote qui sait piloter (j'ai bien regardé : j'ai pas vu thebig )
      - Un powerbook 12 sans qui tout cela ne serait jamais arrivé ici. Merci Lulu ! 

Surtout, n'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos réactions, bonnes ou mauvaises.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé passer le week-end chez un ami en normandie et j'ai rapporté ce petit film (4,7 Mo quand même) dans mes valises. Il retrace une partie de mon périple depuis Paris...



C'est magnifique. Merci. Tu n'as pas idée à quel point.


----------



## cemonvelo (30 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> ce petit film
> 
> Surtout, n'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos réactions, bonnes ou mauvaises.


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé passer le week-end chez un ami en normandie et j'ai rapporté ce petit film (4,7 Mo quand même) dans mes valises. Il retrace une partie de mon périple depuis Paris...
> 
> Je l'ai monté en pensant à vous (ma première création avec iMovie) et j'ai finalement hésité à le poster ici car il n'est peut-être pas à sa place.
> 
> ...



Vraiment cool !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

Excellent _m_apman , excellent...      
(j'ai cru un instant que l'hélice de l'avion s'arrêtait !!?  :affraid: )

Encore bravo...


----------



## _m_apman (30 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique. Merci. Tu n'as pas idée à quel point.


 Merci Doc ! 
Pour moi, ces images sont bien sûr maginifiques mais je ne sais pas ce qu'elles valent pour vous. 
D'où mes doutes...

Merci également cemonvel et macmarco.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé passer le week-end chez un ami en normandie et j'ai rapporté ce petit film (4,7 Mo quand même) dans mes valises. Il retrace une partie de mon périple depuis Paris... (...)



C'est superbe, magnifique. Vraiment.     Chapeau pour la réalisation.


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Surtout, n'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos réactions, bonnes ou mauvaises.


C'est insupportable !! C'est inacceptable !! C'est... c'est...   
C'est pas juuuuuuuuste !
Moi aussi je veux partir en wiiiiikeeeeeeeend


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé passer le week-end chez un ami en normandie et j'ai rapporté ce petit film (4,7 Mo quand même) dans mes valises. Il retrace une partie de mon périple depuis Paris...
> 
> Je l'ai monté en pensant à vous (ma première création avec iMovie) et j'ai finalement hésité à le poster ici car il n'est peut-être pas à sa place.
> 
> ...





Bravo     Trés beau   


Le début, dans le métro, me fait penser à la pub française pour microsoft, celle où des choses sont déssinées en blanc par dessus la vidéo.....

Koi??!! Ké j'ai dit???   :mouais:  :mouais: ....


Bon ok, ok je sort....  :rose: 



En tout cas vraiment bravo


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à _m_apman.



Et v'lan !
J'en étais sûr !  
Bon.
Ca n'est que partie remise !


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> ... n'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos réactions, bonnes ou mauvaises.


 c'est magnifique tu as du talent, vraiment c'est très ... beau


----------



## _m_apman (30 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le début, dans le métro, me fait penser à la pub française pour microsoft, celle où des choses sont déssinées en blanc par dessus la vidéo.....
> 
> Koi??!! Ké j'ai dit???   :mouais:  :mouais: ....
> 
> ...


Non, reste ! 
Je n'y pas pensé mais maitenant que tu le dis, c'est vrai.
En tout cas, c'est pas un plagiat ! Il manquerait plus que ça !


----------



## _m_apman (30 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et v'lan !
> J'en étais sûr !
> Bon.
> Ca n'est que partie remise !


 C'est con : pour une fois que je les méritais ! 
Merci.


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

puisqu'on part un peu hors sujet, et qu'on a quitté l'ecran du mac, je vous propose ce programme de divertissement, une sorte de teaser/betisier du film "le kiwiwi, c'est qui ?"

telechargement rm 

deja posté il y a quelques semaines dans "avis aux users de la nuit"


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on part un peu hors sujet, et qu'on a quitté l'ecran du mac, je vous propose ce programme de divertissement, une sorte de teaser/betisier du film "le kiwiwi, c'est qui ?"
> 
> telechargement rm
> 
> deja posté il y a quelques semaines dans "avis aux users de la nuit"



     Non, mais arrêtez maintenant...     C'est parfait.


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

le clip precedent est de moi, mais il y a aussi la bande annonce de JME,

par ici 

et celle de Romu

par là


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le clip precedent est de moi, mais il y a aussi la bande annonce de JME,
> 
> par ici
> 
> ...



Toi tu vas te prendre de méchants coups de boule...


----------



## iMax (31 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé passer le week-end chez un ami en normandie et j'ai rapporté ce petit film (4,7 Mo quand même) dans mes valises. Il retrace une partie de mon périple depuis Paris...
> 
> Je l'ai monté en pensant à vous (ma première création avec iMovie) et j'ai finalement hésité à le poster ici car il n'est peut-être pas à sa place.
> 
> ...



Excellent petit film 

Ça donne envie 

C'est quoi la musique de fond?


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas te prendre de méchants coups de boule...



là n'est pas l'objectif... c'est juste un peu de divertissement, parcequ'il y'en a marre de l'eurovision !

quoiqu'un remake du fameux "babe babe" par un couple de belge en combinaison violette, dont j'ai oublié le nom, par bassou et le doc pourrait etre enorme...

faut que j'aille faire un tour dans mes archives video  :love:


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on part un peu hors sujet, et qu'on a quitté l'ecran du mac, je vous propose ce programme de divertissement, une sorte de teaser/betisier du film "le kiwiwi, c'est qui ?"
> 
> telechargement rm
> 
> deja posté il y a quelques semaines dans "avis aux users de la nuit"




Bon, j'ai eu du mal à le voir, je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai pu, quand même ! :hein: 


Excellllleeennnt !!!


----------



## _m_apman (31 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la musique de fond?


Je l'ai indiqué à la fin du générique mais c'est un peu petit ! 
Il s'agit de "Something Wrong" par Bang Gang.

Merci iMax !


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai eu du mal à le voir, je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai pu, quand même ! :hein:
> Excellllleeennnt !!!



merci 

faut que je fasse une version QT de celui là, c'est plus smart  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> merci







> faut que je fasse une version QT de celui là, c'est plus smart  :rose:



Oh oui, oh oui !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on part un peu hors sujet, et qu'on a quitté l'ecran du mac, je vous propose ce programme de divertissement, une sorte de teaser/betisier du film "le kiwiwi, c'est qui ?"
> 
> telechargement rm
> 
> deja posté il y a quelques semaines dans "avis aux users de la nuit"




héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéé.      

"merde, encore raté."


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> faut que je fasse une version QT de celui là, c'est plus smart  :rose:



*ah ça j'y compte bien, je me les passe en boucle, les deux ICI et LÀ STP :rose:   * 

Bravo


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le clip precedent est de moi, mais il y a aussi la bande annonce de JME,
> 
> par ici
> 
> ...



Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!!!     

   

Z'avez pas l'air de vous ennuyer !


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ah ça j'y compte bien, je me les passe en boucle, les deux ICI et LÀ STP :rose:   *
> 
> Bravo




  


tes petits bouts apprecieraient certainement la version complete,
mais je ne suis pas encore pret à metre le 26 min en ligne


----------



## ficelle (31 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Z'avez pas l'air de vous ennuyer !



depuis que c'est terminé ?

... si .... beaucoup    :sleep:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (31 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on part un peu hors sujet, et qu'on a quitté l'ecran du mac, je vous propose ce programme de divertissement, une sorte de teaser/betisier du film "le kiwiwi, c'est qui ?"
> 
> telechargement rm
> 
> deja posté il y a quelques semaines dans "avis aux users de la nuit"



Oui, et toujours aussi poilant !!    :love: 
Bravo à toute l'équipe de joyeux fous !!   :style:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2004)

Oua cool ça se diversifie ici e :love:


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2004)

_Eh, mais j'avais pas demandé le modèle violet !
Ah il va m'entendre quand il va rentrer !
La prochaine fois je lui fais une liste de courses..._​
Moi je vois pas pourquoi, c'est très bien le violet 

_Ben oui moi quand personne ne regarde, je trafique des images _


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé passer le week-end chez un ami en normandie et j'ai rapporté ce petit film (4,7 Mo quand même) dans mes valises. Il retrace une partie de mon périple depuis Paris....


Superbe. Un clip. un régal à regarder et à écouter? tout est bon. le montage, le choix de la musique et des images. un vrai bonheur


----------



## Is Pegui (31 Août 2004)

Super la video


----------



## Is Pegui (1 Septembre 2004)

C'est comment devant l'ordi quand vraiment personne ne regarde....


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment devant l'ordi quand vraiment personne ne regarde....


 Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha !!!   
 Très drôle !!! 
 Bravo IsPegui !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment devant l'ordi quand vraiment personne ne regarde....



Il a piqué les peluches de zebig!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il a piqué les peluches de zebig!!!



   
Euh ! pour les royalties ... je discute la question avec ta soeur ??????      :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2004)

Ca me parait un minimum


----------



## Nexka (2 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! pour les royalties ... je discute la question avec ta soeur ??????      :love:  :love:




Oui je te payerais en ballon de rugby   :love: :love: Ou en noisettes au choix...  :mouais:    

Bon euhhh un peu d'indulgence les gars!!! Il a fait ça image par image!! 150 photos en tout!!    Même Spyro il arrive pas a les faire bouger ses légos


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2004)

Ah ouais.... Bravo Is Peguy pour ce travail (et Nexka, mon petit doigt me dit que tu as été une aide pour petit frere  )


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui je te payerais en ballon de rugby   :love: :love: Ou en noisettes au choix...  :mouais:
> 
> Bon euhhh un peu d'indulgence les gars!!! Il a fait ça image par image!! 150 photos en tout!!    Même Spyro il arrive pas a les faire bouger ses légos


  Dès qu'je l'peux, jlyniksatetatonptifrere !


----------



## Nexka (2 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais.... Bravo Is Peguy pour ce travail (et Nexka, mon petit doigt me dit que tu as été une aide pour petit frere  )




Arffff  

Non vraiment à peine... .... Juste 150 photos dans le désordre à remettre 1 par 1 dans l'ordre...    

Je lui ai fait le montage, parce qu'il arrivait pas à en faire un clip de ses photos sinon c'est son idée, et tout et tout    



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'je l'peux, jlyniksatetatonptifrere !




Il en sera ravi


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Même Spyro il arrive pas a les faire bouger ses légos


 Maiiiiiiiiiis j'ai essayé je te dis !!!

     [mode hin hin hin]
 Attends un peu que j'aie fini mon stage et tu vas voir si je te fais pas danser image par image avec un sabre laser dans une main et les deux noisettes  de l'écureil dans l'autre   A la moyenâgeuse !! _euh non ça c'est pour le thread des répliques de film_, je voulais dire: à la Monty Python !
     [fin mode hin hin hin, tu parles Charles]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Only Happy When It Rains, par Modern_Thing.
- Panacée universelle, par Bolchevik.
- Zé cru voir un gros poussin, par thebiglebowski.
- C'est le pied !, par tomtom.
- Exposition permanente, par naas.
- DJ Chapi featuring Frenchy & Zozio, par thebiglebowski.
- Ode belge  par DocEvil



*Les "tout" récents :*
Issue de secours par Mackie
Le jardinier toujours par Mackie
Apprenons à compter avec Silvia et Paul Par Paul
Les moments chauds, chauds ... par Paul
I'll be back par WebOlivier
Let's get jazzy tonight par Modern_Thing
Week-end en Normandie par m_apman
Lost Kiwiwi par JME
Night of the Kiwiwi par Romu
Invasion bizarre par Is Pegui

Bon ben je crois avoir fait le tour ... j'espère n'avoir oublié personne !  :rose: 

Allezn allez, on mollit pas et on ralonge la liste !!!     :love:


----------



## clampin (5 Septembre 2004)

Superbe compilation...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (5 Septembre 2004)

Merci Lorna pour ce récapitulatif, ça m'a permis de récupérer mon retard.
félicitations à tous pour le boulot !!!
demain j'achète le morceau qui me manque, et j'essaye de filmer tout ça ...


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...avec un sabre laser dans une main...
> et les deux noisettes... dans l'autre...


Tu dois avoir une sacré démarche toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Les clips :*
> - Chez Lorna



Euh Lorna, tu pourrais me rendre Kernic s'il te plait !!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Lorna, tu pourrais me rendre Kernic s'il te plait !!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:



Euh ...c'est à dire que ... Kernic, ben c'est un chouette appât ...  :rose: ça attire les poulpes ...   

N'empeche ça a de la conversation les poulpes ...  :mouais:

Edit : remarque : je crois que Kernic est aussi ridicule que moi avec un masque !  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous!

Voilà, je viens de faire ma première réalisation avec iMovie!  Voici le lien: Come Join Us! 

Alors, ça vous plaît?   

Bon après-midi!


----------



## LeSqual (30 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Voilà, je viens de faire ma première réalisation avec iMovie!  Voici le lien: Come Join Us!
> 
> ...



A NE LOUPER SOUS AUCUN PRETEXTE!!!

  :rateau:    :bebe:    :modo:    :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je viens de faire ma première réalisation avec iMovie!  Voici le lien: Come Join Us!



WebO, je sais à quoi tu penses et ça porte un nom : le sororicide. Tu as toute ma sympathie.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> WebO, je sais à quoi tu penses et ça porte un nom : le sororicide. Tu as toute ma sympathie.



Merci Doc...    



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Voilà, je viens de faire ma première réalisation avec iMovie!  Voici le lien: Come Join Us!
> 
> ...



Bon, ça vaudra bien quelques coups de boule....  Vert, rouge? Pas encore décidé.


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?


ce ne sont plus des crottes de nez, mais des aliens qui tentent une invasion ou quoi ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Voilà, je viens de faire ma première réalisation avec iMovie!  Voici le lien: Come Join Us!
> 
> ...



chouette, un karaoké


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> chouette, un karaoké



Contente que ça t'aie plu


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> chouette, un karaoké


 Hein ? 
 La Starac' en Corée ? :hein::mouais::affraid:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

on a trouver DocEvil traduit en moldave !!!  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2004)

Excellent, la caméra en tremble !


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a trouvé DocEvil traduit en moldave !!!  :affraid:


Pouv tik oih crougnich kratu vlopok zalap niof !

C'est  du molbave et ça signifie : Au secours !

 :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

C'est énorme


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pouv tik oih crougnich kratu vlopok zalap niof !
> 
> C'est  du molbave et ça signifie : Au secours !
> 
> :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:



je sais pas, je comprend pas moi


----------



## goonie (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a trouver DocEvil traduit en moldave !!!  :affraid:


Très bon


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, la caméra en tremble !



On en ressent les effets par ici


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a trouver DocEvil traduit en moldave !!!  :affraid:



ça me donne des idées


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a trouver DocEvil traduit en moldave !!!  :affraid:



Oui, mais ça, c'est quand j'étais drôle !    Maintenant je suis juste un méchant ordinaire.


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2004)

Ça y est, roberto se lance dans la presse à scandales ! on s'abonne où


----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci d'avoir remonté ce tradada.*
> 
> Je m'apprétais justement à enfiler ma combinaison prendre mes cordages ma balise Argos© et ma lampe frontale pour descendre dans les tréfonds z'obscurs des z'archives z'oubliées du Bar _et l'en extirper à coup de dégrippant !_
> 
> ...


     
_*Ca*_, c'est du _*tizine !!!*_


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'abord faut *chauffer un peu la salle...*
> :love:
> :love:


  heu ça chauffe rien là  même pas vu un poil...    

 Faut attendre le Père Noël peut-être


----------



## Yip (20 Décembre 2004)

Allez Roberto, allez !!


Ça promet !  :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Roberto, si tu sens que ça vient, change pas de main !  :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, si tu sens que ça vient, change pas de main !  :love:


  Avec un miroir grossissant ???


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Méchante que tu es !


----------



## Nexka (20 Décembre 2004)

Sont toujours pas finit tes finitions Roberto???


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Méchante que tu es !



je sais... odieuse même...


----------



## Grug (21 Décembre 2004)

encore un effet d'annonce


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a trouver DocEvil traduit en moldave !!!  :affraid:



J'en veux encore!!!!!!!!!!!       :love:   

 

@ Roberto: on attends la suite!!! (surtout les poils du torse....)    :rose: 


Merci Mackie d'avoir remis ce fil au gout du jour!!!     :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai essayé de faire court :



Ben Bravo....  :mouais:  :hein:   

 

C'est voulu le contre jour?!?    

Vivement la suite de l'évolution!!!! (tu nous fais toutes les grandes période de l'humanité?) Moi j'aurais bien voulu te voir courrir au milieu de Dynos!


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
    
 Il est dingue ce mec ! 

  

_Dis-moi, tu fais ça quand ta femme et tes enfants ne sont pas là, au moins ?_


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Je savais bien que ce type était complétement barge  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


Et les filles.... On a vu Roberto torse nu!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Ca va ta boite à MP Roberto


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Oui bien entendu.*
> Pour déconner faut pas déconner !
> :casse:
> ...



:mouais: Il y a une question de taille quand même  :mouais: Avoue que tu lui as demandé de te faire un costume exprès pour l'occasion :mouais: Et tu lui a promis quoi en échange ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Il y a une question de taille quand même  :mouais: Avoue que tu lui as demandé de te faire un costume exprès pour l'occasion :mouais: Et tu lui a promis quoi en échange ?




Bah vi!! Si a 3 ans ton petit il fait déjà ta taille ya de koi s'inquiéter!! Bizare bizare


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mais il est où le bronzage qui va avec la chemise?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quel bel homme, quel athlete! :love: Grand fou va!


----------



## nato kino (21 Décembre 2004)

C'est tendance le Yéti, ça revient fort en ce moment. :affraid:


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai essayé de faire court


 Pourquoi court  ?
 Je suis condamnée à boire des grogs pendants deux jours calée au fond de mon lit, j'ai plein de temps moi !!


----------



## Yip (21 Décembre 2004)

MDR Roberto     

Comment fais-tu ce trucage fabuleux où on te voit sans barbe (par contre le coup de passer le film à l'envers c'est d'un commun  :hein: ) 




Je profite de cette tribune qui m'est aimablement offerte pour passer un message privé :


JOYEUX NOEL À TOUS ET BONNE FIN D'ANNÉE !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


(Je pars demain jusqu'au 2 janvier, bises à tous (même Sonny  ) amusez-vous bien !)


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> (Je pars demain jusqu'au 2 janvier, bises à tous (même Sonny  ) amusez-vous bien !)



Toi même pour les Fêtes!!!    

Et bonnes vacances!   

(tu nous ramène une chtite vidéo de tes vacances)


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi court  ?
> Je suis condamnée à boire des grogs pendants deux jours calée au fond de mon lit, j'ai plein de temps moi !!





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


  :rose:

  Plein de temps pour regarder des vidéos, bien sûr... hein, c'est bien ça que t'as compris ?!


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour une reconstitution de la Adam 'n Eve's Initial Party, me contacter par MP.


Et comment tu veux qu'on fasse, nous, après, pour les nanas !!


----------



## nato kino (21 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et comment tu veux qu'on fasse, nous, après, pour les nanas !!



Tu as déjà une majuscule à Spyro et un laser vert foudroyant, c'est un bon début. Imagine mackie...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo !!!


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

Vivement la suite ! :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Dis, Roberto...     Je demande, juste comme ça hein, pour savoir     
Sur la prochaine vidéo... Tu enléves le bas???  :rose: 

Non non c'est pas pour moi hein, mais tu vois, la pauvre Madonna elle est malade, et puis tout ça....  :hein:    :mouais: 

Bon alors? Euh tu l'enléves??? :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

Bon ça va, pas de quoi en perdre la vue non plus  

   

 La suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite...


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La pauvre Madonna elle a pas besoin de ça, après c'est la fièvre, le délire les divagations, *non non vaut mieux pas.*
> 
> 
> Mais toi... Tu es en forme ?
> ...



Moi je suis en vacances chez mes parents   On va peut être éviter    


Bon aller sérieusement... Bravo Roberto    

Et comme dis Macelene

*La suite, la suite* :love:


_Euh, Macelene, comment tu sais toi qu'il n'y a pas de quoi en perdre la vue???_  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Euh, Macelene, comment tu sais toi qu'il n'y a pas de quoi en perdre la vue???_ :hein: :hein:


  Je parlais juste du premier épisode... 

après faut voir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La pauvre Madonna elle a pas besoin de ça, après c'est la fièvre, le délire les divagations, *non non vaut mieux pas.*
> 
> 
> Mais toi... Tu es en forme ?
> ...



voila un qui ne perd pas le nord....
et en plus il n'essaie pas la moindre : une gardienne de jeune fifille !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un qui ne perd pas le nord....
> et en plus il n'essaie pas la moindre : une gardienne de jeune fifille !!!!!



Oui bah grace à elles je pourait devenir riche    :hein: 

Devinez qui elles viennent voir pour demander si leur nouveaux string leur va bien    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Note : faut que je prévois un *Ultimate Wet Tour Show®* dans toutes les Flaque© de France, moi._
> 
> :rose:
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:


 
 c'est déjà en préparation... 

    je rameute, je rameute...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah grace à elles je pourait devenir riche    :hein:
> 
> Devinez qui elles viennent voir pour demander si leur nouveaux string leur va bien    :hein:  :mouais:




chuttttttt !!!!    

tu auras deja du mal a te debarasser de roberto
imagine toi pour mackie !!!!      


et puis , ton fiancé qui ne connais pas tout
il ne sera pas jaloux a voir tous ces hommes autour de toi ?


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de faire court : je ne suis pas remonté jusqu'au *Big Bang* _(je réserve ce genre de choses à des circonstances exceptionnelles, genre *une fois par an* et faut attendre 2005 maintenant)..._


 Rhooo !
 Mais c'est que ça te va bien la fourrure en polyestère !!! 

 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis , ton fiancé qui ne connait pas tout
> il ne sera pas jaloux a voir tous ces hommes autour de toi ?


Fiancé ? Qué fiancé ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Du quoi ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
     
_Il est dingue, j'vous dis !_


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est *du poil de d'ssous de bras de grizzly sauvage*, prélevé vivant touffe par touffe, j'en ai chié pour ramener tout ça *(le grizzly ça le contrarie)*, _c'est pour ça que c'est un peu juste niveau taille mon petit caraco et que *je vous montre pas le bas.*_


 :rose::rose::rose:
 Toutes mes excuses...

 C'était pour ça la spatule alors... tu lui as aussi pris son cure-dents au grizzly


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention hein, moi aussi j'ai un torse nu sous mes vêtements !
> 
> 
> Fiancé ? Qué fiancé ?



haaaa bon ??? toi aussi tu as des poils ?    

enleve un peu qu'on va mater      


pour le fiancé , va voir avec l'interessé !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est *pas une spatule* c'est une hache


AH je le savais !!



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> avec un manche en bambou des Charentes et un terrible tranchant super-dangereux en carton d'emballage *hyper-rare.*


AH ! euh  :mouais: 
Ah ? 

L'illusion était parfaite !! Quel accessoiriste !!  




_Tu l'aurais pas dit, j'aurais cru que c'était une bouillie de pixels authentique !_


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Regardez, regardez!!!   

Je me suis battue avec Roberto  :rateau:  Et j'ai gagné!!! Je lui ai arraché des poils  :hein: Et m'en suis fait une boucle d'oreille en trophée!!!    

I'm the best!!!  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Regardez, regardez!!!
> 
> Je me suis battue avec Roberto  :rateau:  Et j'ai gagné!!! Je lui ai arraché des poils  :hein: Et m'en suis fait une boucle d'oreille en trophée!!!
> 
> I'm the best!!!  :love:



roberto est albinos ?  enfin toi nexka tu est rousse  :rose:


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Nan mais c'est pas les poils du torse de Roberto que j'ai arraché, ce sont les poils de sa fourure  


Puis je suis pas rousse!!!   C'est des reflets  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais c'est pas les poils du torse de Roberto que j'ai arraché, ce sont les poils de sa fourure
> 
> 
> Puis je suis pas rousse!!!   C'est des reflets  :hein:




voila on avait dissimule parmi nous une vrai indienne !!!!     

a quand nexka le prochain scalp ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais c'est pas les poils du torse de Roberto que j'ai arraché, ce sont les poils de sa fourure
> 
> 
> Puis je suis pas rousse!!!   C'est des reflets  :hein:



j'ai rien dit de méchant  :rose:


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila on avait dissimule parmi nous une vrai indienne !!!!
> 
> a quand nexka le prochain scalp ?    :love:  :love:  :love:



   


Supermoquette Youhou!!! Vient voir deux secondes...   J'ai un truc à te dire


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Puis je suis pas rousse!!!   C'est des reflets  :hein:


Y'a pas de honte à être roux, hein, non plus !


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de honte à être roux, hein, non plus !



Bah non ya pas de soucis   Mais moi je suis vraiment pas rousse en plus!!!  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

moi je ne suis plus poils de carote
je deviens de plus en plus brune   

promis , pour 2005 je vais harceler ma coiffeuse !!!      :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> promis , pour 2005 je vais harceler ma coiffeuse !!!      :love:



attention au vent


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> nan nan.
> Ça je m'y connais : c'est une demi-coucougnette d'ours polaire que j'ai assommé d'un coup de pelle à neige l'hiver dernier.


 Et qu'est ce que tu pouvais bien  faire avec ça ???


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce que tu pouvais bien  faire avec ça ???


 en fait ce n'est que la peau. Il a mangé l'intérieur : c'est aphrodisiaque. :rateau:


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2004)

He beh ! si il faut s'attaquer à un ours polaire pour les avoir, y a intérêt à ce que ça en vaille le coup...

 des retours ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de honte à être roux, hein, non plus !



Ca va pas mieux au niveau de ton avatar Poildep


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas mieux au niveau de ton avatar Poildep


 bah juste un peu illuminé


----------



## ArtBlueFun (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en fait ce n'est que la peau. Il a mangé l'intérieur : c'est aphrodisiaque. :rateau:


Et s'il vous plaît, arrêtez de vous embrasser sous les boules de guy... hi hi !  
kwakeue...


----------



## ArtBlueFun (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non ya pas de soucis   Mais moi je suis vraiment pas rousse en plus!!!  :hein:


dommage, les rousses, j'adore...
Allez-y poussez poussez les zavants de B...


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> nan nan.
> Ça je m'y connais : c'est une demi-coucougnette d'ours polaire que j'ai assommé d'un coup de pelle à neige l'hiver dernier.



Oui bah coucougnette ou pas, c'était quand même à toi, si tu t'en sert de boutognére c'est pas ma faute   
Je te l'ai piqué sur toi, moi j'ai jamais assomé d'ours polaire   

Donc c'est bien moi la plus forte!!


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Certes.
> Et puis terminer sa vie en se balançant à tes z'oreilles _quasiment au creux de ton cou_, ça vaut le coup de se faire aplatir dans le blizzard par une brute poilue armée d'une hache en carton et d'un pelle à neige de plage en plastique vert pomme !
> :rose:  :rose:  :love:  :love:



Rhaaa lalalala... :love: :love: En voila un qui sait parler aux filles :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa lalalala... :love: :love: En voila un qui sait parler aux filles :love: :love:


  Ha ? 

Bon, je prend des notes.


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ha ?
> 
> Bon, je prend des notes.



Vi :love: :love:

Enfin ya pas tout à prendre quand même    :hein:  :mouais: Je te ferais des anotations    

Mais bon t'es déjà le chouchou de ces dames toi, t'as pas trop à bosser


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ha ?
> 
> Bon, je prend des notes.



Tu avais déjà montré tes atouts et maintenant paré comme tu l'es de tes plus beaux atours, ce n'est plus utile


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir fait un récap' quelque part...


Ça m'intéresse, bien plus que les cours de mythologie de rezba... 
On s'inscrit où ?


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'intéresse, bien plus que les cours de mythologie de rezba...


Moi aussi. Les cours de rezba sont nuls.  Il est persuadé qu'avoir des attributs de cheval est suffisant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Les cours de rezba sont nuls.  Il est persuadé qu'avoir des attributs de cheval est suffisant.



D'autant qu'il a quand même une mémoire d'éléphant  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'il a quand même une mémoire d'éléphant  :mouais:  :rateau:


 ça a peut etre de la mémoire un elephant, mais c'est limite question renouvellement de bocal :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

Impossible de contacter Rezba ce matin : il est très occupé avec l'interface de bannissement !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de contacter Rezba ce matin : il est très occupé avec l'interface de bannissement !



Il a comme Mackie, décidé de bannir les floodeurs de ce thread ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça a peut etre de la mémoire un elephant, mais c'est limite question renouvellement de bocal :hein:  :rateau:



Pourtant ça doit bien exister le modèle au-dessus mais le soucis, c'est le processus de changement  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2004)

Plait-il ? :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ? :hein:



Rhôôôôô ! :affraid: Nous étudiions en ton absence comment augmenter encore la capacité de ta boîte crânienne déjà bien pleine   La nouvelle année arrivant, le poisson Grug, de triste écaille mais encore avec l'ouie bien rouge donc à la fraîcheur océanique, souhaitait t'offrir un contenant plus volumineux façon cluster, afin que tu puisses mémoriser la totalité du littré et de l'encyclopédie universalis nouvellement mis à jour   C'est du soucis quand même parce qu'à moins de procéder comme avec Frankenstein, on n'a pas trouvé comment te démonter  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2004)

Je penche plus pour la miniaturisation des banques de données que pour l'augmentation de ma boite cranienne.  
A part ça, je suis en train d'étudier une nouvelle version de la machine à vous botter le Q.


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah juste un peu illuminé


Allumé ma chère, allumé 
Et on a des preuves


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

Double post... Enfin peut-être pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je penche plus pour la miniaturisation des banques de données que pour l'augmentation de ma boite cranienne.
> A part ça, je suis en train d'étudier une nouvelle version de la machine à vous botter le Q.



Tu veux botter le Grug en touche 


PS: je me demande bien ce que tu as pu taper comme mot pour arriver à trouver cette machine  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: je me demande bien ce que tu as pu taper comme mot pour arriver à trouver cette machine  :mouais:


 héhé...
 Google : "machine+coups+pied+cul", 1er lien !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> héhé...
> Google : "machine+coups+pied+cul", 1er lien !


 note : Rezba s'y connait aussi en Google


   Avis personnel : ce serait dommage d'agrandir la boîte : les proportions seraient gâchées.

   Avis personnel N°2 : pas mal la machine ... mais une bonne vieille planche bien pôlie, c'est mieux ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

Là, j'ai faim.
Et puis je vais aller faire mes cadeaux de Noël, (oui, je sais, je suis à la bourre!) 


Tiens, je me suis gourré de fil...


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, je suis en train d'étudier une nouvelle version de la machine à vous botter le Q.


Truc de fainéant çà 

Oups, elle a été inventée par un suisse :mouais:​


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ? :hein:



Je parlais de ca :



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'intéresse, bien plus que les cours de mythologie de rezba.





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Les cours de rezba sont nuls. Il est persuadé qu'avoir des attributs de cheval est suffisant.





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça a peut etre de la mémoire un elephant, mais c'est limite question renouvellement de bocal



N'esperez pas que l'approche de Noel offre des passe-droits pour raconter n'importe quoi sur les membres (même de cheval) les plus éminents des forums. Surtout en ce qui concerne les meneurs. Clair que pour ceux-là ca sent le sapin, et que certains vont avoir les boules ! L'exemple, il n'y a que ca.

Prochainement en ligne les vidéos des trois clowns ci-dessus cités en parcours commando dans les fosses de Cormeille en Parisis, moitié nus dans la neige. Après cette saine occupation nous verrons si ils auront encore l'energie de poster des propos de la même farine.


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

Le cardinal te délègue les basses oeuvres, on dirait


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clair que pour ceux-là ca sent le sapin, et que certains vont avoir les boules ! L'exemple, il n'y a que ca.


Tout juste en ce qui me concerne : demain je pars dans les Vosges, région fort sapineuse.  Quant aux boules que j'ai, elles sont énormes et n'ont pas peur du froid.  


_à part ça, je dément entièrement cette histoire de vidéo_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, je suis en train d'étudier une nouvelle version de la machine à vous botter le Q.




bonjour mon petit voilet adoré    :love:  :love:  :love: 

tu aurais pas un model moins.....mecanique  ?    :rose:      :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Truc de fainéant çà
> 
> Oups, elle a été inventée par un suisse :mouais:​


 et encore, t'es plutôt gentil.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Prochainement en ligne les vidéos des trois clowns ci-dessus cités en parcours commando dans les fosses de Cormeille en Parisis, moitié nus dans la neige. Après cette saine occupation nous verrons si ils auront encore l'energie de poster des propos de la même farine.




encore une fois j'ai echappé a un bel chatiment      


ps: me rappeler d'envoyer d'urgence le cadeau a Sa Majesté
pour eviter sa fureur !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav en mode dinamo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour mon petit voilet adoré    :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> tu aurais pas un model moins.....mecanique  ?    :rose:      :love:



Décidément tu bloques sur les histoires de piles et de multiples de quatre en ce moment   :mouais:  :rateau:



			
				robertav reine de la permanente a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois j'ai echappé a un bel chatiment
> 
> 
> ps: me rappeler d'envoyer d'urgence le cadeau a Sa Majesté
> pour eviter sa fureur !!



Apparemment tu sais le caresser dans le sens du poil


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Décidément tu bloques sur les histoires de piles et de multiples de quatre en ce moment   :mouais:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparemment tu sais le caresser dans le sens du poil





multiples de quatre? je comprend pas  :rose: 

par contre, tu veux ausi un calin dans le sens du poil ?       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav suicidaire a dit:
			
		

> par contre, tu veux ausi un calin dans le sens du poil ?       :love:



Mon poil n'est pas incliné dans le même sens que celui de la fourrure de l'Amok, il s'en suit des réactions épidermiques et neuromusculaires difficilement contrôlables


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le cardinal te délègue les basses oeuvres, on dirait



Faire ramper des nioubs dans la boue gelée en leur collant des coups de bottes ferrées dans l'oigne pour les faire avancer je n'appelle pas cela des "basses oeuvres", mais un moment de détente et de joie bien adapté à ces periodes de fêtes ! Et cela est fort salutaire pour eux.


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faire ramper des nioubs dans la boue gelée en leur collant des coups de bottes ferrées dans l'oigne pour les faire avancer je n'appelle pas cela des "basses oeuvres", mais un moment de détente et de joie bien adapté à ces periodes de fêtes ! Et cela est fort salutaire pour eux.


 Seulement : il faut qu'ils veuillent bien ramper.


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

Euh...







non rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Seulement : il faut qu'ils veuillent bien ramper.



Tu as raison, ils peuvent creuser aussi


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Destruction de smiley au lance flamme :mouais: ça ne restera pas sans suite    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Seulement : il faut qu'ils veuillent bien ramper.



Tu pourras toujours en parler avec l'adjudant Sonnyboy, chargé de la préparation militaire ! Quant au Spyromane qui trouve très spirituel de fabriquer des gifs de très mauvais gout pour amuser ses petits camarades au lieu de bosser pour le redressement économique de l'Europe, j'en fais mon affaire. Son fondement va sentir le cuir et si ses testiboules deviennent invisibles, c'est qu'elles auront la couleur de la neige dans laquelle il pataugera avant de lui réchauffer les oreilles.


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

Et pour la madonna qui semble trouver plaisir à l'humour douteux de l'affreuse bestiole violette dont les jours sont comptés avant un allongement des attributs, son compte est bon : elle sera livrée pieds et poings liés vêtue de l'équipement minimum sous le sapin de Mackie. Avec un peu de chance cela l'occupera (je devrais plutôt dire : les ) pour les prochaines semaines !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pas très résistantes ses weston


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras toujours en parler avec l'adjudant Sonnyboy, chargé de la préparation militaire !


D'accord...


C'est qui sonnyboy ?


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la madonna qui semble trouver plaisir à l'humour douteux de l'affreuse bestiole violette dont les jours sont comptés avant un allongement des attributs, son compte est bon : elle sera livrée pieds et poings liés vêtue de l'équipement minimum sous le sapin de Mackie. Avec un peu de chance cela l'occupera (je devrais plutôt dire : les ) pour les prochaines semaines !


  Tu sais j'ai toujours eu un faible pour la couleur violette.. :rose:
  Mais, bon j'suis pas contre l'idée d'élargir le nuancier   . En voir de toutes les couleurs, c'est comme ça qu'on dit non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mon poil n'est pas incliné dans le même sens que celui de la fourrure de l'Amok, il s'en suit des réactions épidermiques et neuromusculaires difficilement contrôlables



Ca s'appelle un orgasme


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joli coup petit dragon!    

Quoi?  C'est qui qui me parle?    Amok???    

@+  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr à la recherche...  a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'appelle un orgasme



Tu appelles ça comme ça toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu appelles ça comme ça toi



Je viens de te le dire: un orgasme


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de te le dire: un orgasme



Tu ne veux pas le réécrire encore une fois, histoire que je sois bien sûre que nous parlons de la même chose  Tu comprends, c'est pour une étude de cas


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




merciiiiiii petit dragon violet , continue ne t'arrete pas !!!!      :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas le réécrire encore une fois, histoire que je sois bien sûre que nous parlons de la même chose  Tu comprends, c'est pour une étude de cas



 :mouais:

En général, les études de cas sur ce sujet, je les pratique en privé


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> En général, les études de cas sur ce sujet, je les pratique en privé



C'est bien ce que je disais alors, il est impossible que nous parlions de la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de te le dire: un orgasme



hoooo !!!!!!!   


savais pas moi que les femmes sont attiré par moi  :rose:      :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiiii petit dragon violet , continue ne t'arrete pas !!!!      :love:


Spyro, change pas de main, ça vient


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> savais pas moi que les femmes sont attiré par moi  :rose:      :love:



Impressionnant cette aura qui se dégage de toi Roberta!   

Tu leur fait le même effet que Fif... Ah yess! J'ai réussi à m'arrêter avant d'en parler!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> savais pas moi que les femmes sont attiré par moi  :rose:      :love:



Décidément, il faut croire que nous ne sommes pas au courant de tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais alors, il est impossible que nous parlions de la même chose



Pourquoi? tu préfères quand il y a du monde autour? :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? tu préfères quand il y a du monde autour? :affraid:



Autour de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

je suis       et meme plus !!!!!

entre tibo, fabien et moi il y a pas vraiment aucune
comprehension !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Autour de quoi ?



Tibo, je vais t'explique un truc important pour ta vie future: c'est pas les cigognes qui ammènent les enfants...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, je vais t'explique un truc important pour ta vie future: c'est pas les cigognes qui ammènent les enfants...




    mechant !!!!! :mouais: 

tu viens de me caser un zolis reve !!


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

Je voulais juste dire que c'est pas une annexe de "là maintenant" ici en fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, je vais t'explique un truc important pour ta vie future: c'est pas les cigognes qui ammènent les enfants...



Oui, mais bon, je ne risque pas de comprendre vu que, comme le disait Robertav, une panthère, une rousse et un blond visiblement ne sont pas faits pour se comprendre, et encore moins pour s'expliquer sur la migration des cigognes et leur éventuelle impossibilité d'intervenir dans le transport de frêt, même concernant des marchandises fragiles


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mechant !!!!! :mouais:
> 
> tu viens de me caser un zolis reve !!



Roberta, Pas toi!
Enfin, comment elle est arrivée Fifille?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais bon, je ne risque pas de comprendre vu que, comme le disait Robertav, une panthère, une rousse et un blond visiblement ne sont pas faits pour se comprendre, et encore moins pour s'expliquer sur la migration des cigognes et leur éventuelle impossibilité d'intervenir dans le transport de frêt, même concernant des marchandises fragiles



Et ce serait du à quoi? A une incompatibilité neuronale?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et ce serait du à quoi? A une icompatibilité neuronale?



La vérité est sûrement ailleurs  et il me semble déjà m'en souvenir


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La vérité est sûrement ailleurs  et il me semble déjà m'en souvenir



En voilà une bonne nouvelle


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une bonne nouvelle



Elle est loin d'être une nouveauté. Mais je pense que nous parlons encore pas de la même chose...  Au fait tu écoutes toujours la même radio ?



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Tu fais bien de passer   Alors c'est pour quand la suite  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que c'est pas une annexe de "là maintenant" ici en fait




Tout à fait d'accord, surtout pour ce qu'on peut lire depuis deux ou trois pages. Quitte a poster de l'inintéressant, continuez ici.
Et pour les discussions perso, il y a le MP.


----------



## Nexka (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quant au Spyromane qui trouve très spirituel de fabriquer des gifs de très mauvais gout pour amuser ses petits camarades au lieu de bosser pour le redressement économique de l'Europe, j'en fais mon affaire. Son fondement va sentir le cuir et si ses testiboules deviennent invisibles, c'est qu'elles auront la couleur de la neige dans laquelle il pataugera avant de lui réchauffer les oreilles.



Hein quoi???!!!   Qu'est tu veux faire à mon Spyro???  :hein:  :mouais:   

Non mais ça va pas non!!     Tu me le laisses entier stp!!   

Puis quoi encore...   Je rêve...    :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, surtout pour ce qu'on peut lire depuis deux ou trois pages. Quitte a poster de l'inintéressant, continuez ici.
> Et pour les discussions perso, il y a le MP.


tu imites modern_tink maintenant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les discussions perso, il y a le MP.



Entièrement d'accord, seulement cette conversation n'aurait pu avoir lieu qu'ici ou dans un autre sujet  Il fallait que nous cessions, toutefois cela est dommage car nous commencions tout juste à évoquer un sujet de choix, la RLP, déjà définie dans le vocabulaire de MacG 





Est-ce que Roberto voudrait bien nous donner un délai d'attente ?   :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu imites modern_tink maintenant ?



la tu cherche la guerre


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Only Happy When It Rains, par Modern_Thing.
- Panacée universelle, par Bolchevik.
- Zé cru voir un gros poussin, par thebiglebowski.
- C'est le pied !, par tomtom.
- Exposition permanente, par naas.
- DJ Chapi featuring Frenchy & Zozio, par thebiglebowski.
- Ode belge  par DocEvil



*Les "tout" récents :*
- Issue de secours par Mackie
- Le jardinier toujours par Mackie
- Apprenons à compter avec Silvia et Paul Par Paul
- Les moments chauds, chauds ... par Paul
- I'll be back par WebOlivier
- Let's get jazzy tonight par Modern_Thing
- Week-end en Normandie par m_apman
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME, lien donné par ficelle
- Night of the Kiwiwi par Romu, lien donné par ficelle
- Invasion bizarre par Is Pegui
- Come join us par Pitchoune
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave lien donné par Mackie
- D'abord faut chauffer un peu la salle... par Roberto Vendez
- J'ai essayé de faire court par Roberto Vendez


Certains liens sont cassés


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Ouaisss... c'est vraiment dommage, j'en suis sur d'avoir raté des perles....  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

HAHA moi j'ai tout vu 
Et je les ai même sur mon disque, je peux les REVOIR si je veux ! Na ! 
Mais par contre c'est un peu gros pour les rassembler à la manière de la galerie des peintres, alors c'est non. Mais si y a une demande, y a sûrement moyen de voir au cas par cas. (en les mettant chez free par exemple). 

Et puis y a ceux qui veulent retirer leur image pask'ils ont trop honte , et qui ont effectivement un droit de modification au titre de la loi informatique et libertés.


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...en les mettant chez free par exemple..


 Les espaces web ne sont plus accessibles en ftp que si l'on est connecté via Free, sauf pour les anciens comptes. 
 Mais pour les nouveaux, oualou !


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

J'ai plein d'anciens comptes


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plein d'anciens comptes


 
 Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!! :rateau:
 Fallait l'dire tout d'suite !!!!!    :love:




 NB : Pour ce qui est de mes Flash, ils restent en ligne, de toutes façons !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

J'embrasse mon mac quand il n'y a personne ne regarde.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut-il héberger ma dernière super-mini-production ?
> 
> _Spéciale pour les filles ??_
> :rose:



j'ai un peu de place sur mon idisk


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut-il héberger ma dernière super-mini-production ?
> 
> _Spéciale pour les filles ??_
> :rose:



Sans problème.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, Paul est plus en ligne, je vais essayer Mackie !_
> 
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



Oublie pas ta messagerie privée...


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oublie pas ta messagerie privée...


 on va pas se battre, hein, non plus.


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on va pas se battre, hein, non plus.



Surtout s'il compte nous montrer *sa baguette...* de sourcier...


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et quant à être *gentleman*, c'est heeeeu... pas à moi de le dire !
> :hosto:
> :rose:


Là-dessus, les avis divergent*. 



*_nan, c'est pas pour faire un jeu de mots_


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dix, ça fait beaucoup.
> :mouais:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


J'ai pourtant bien précisé que c'était pas pour faire un jeu de mots.


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

Mais Richard il porte des marcels???    :mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais Richard il porte des marcels???    :mouais:



non, c'est bruce qui les portent


----------



## Grug (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pourtant bien précisé que c'était pas pour faire un jeu de mots.


 verge


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est bruce qui les portent



Ahhh oui!! :love: :love: Bruce!!! :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh oui!! :love: :love: Bruce!!! :love: :love:



maintenant il n'a plus de cheveux  ....


c'est peu être lui l'admin de macgé ​


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est peu être lui l'admin de macgé ​



il y a une certaine ressemblance ...


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> En fait les marcels noirs et *propres*  , c'est peut-être plus _Antonio Banderas_, non ??
> 
> :rose:



Alors déjà, c'est pas parce qu'ils sont noir, qu'ils sont propres...  :hein:  :mouais: C'est bien connu le blanc c'est salissant   

Puis en plus Antonio lui aussi il porte des blancs:  








Puis le blanc sur de la peau matte ça fait drolement bien  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'en ai un blanc. *Tu as ta webcam, là ??*_
> :rose:




T'es bien bronzé en ce moment????


----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors voila, rien à expliquer, tout est dedans 

ET JE SUIS TRÈS MALCL... CLAMLC...  CALME !!!



_Petit rappel_


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors voila, rien à expliquer, tout est dedans
> 
> ET JE SUIS TRÈS MALCL... CLAMLC...  CALME !!!
> 
> ...


 

 hummmm... sinon bon week-end Spyro !


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Petit rappel_



Arffff   Trop fort je connaissais pas le truc  En plus j'adore quand ya des grosses bulles!!!!    :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arffff   Trop fort je connaissais pas le truc


C'est mado qu'il faut remercier


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais Richard il porte des marcels???    :mouais:





si si , je ne sais plus dans quel film richard portait
des marcel , et  la prise a eté faite *de loin *


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

et le lunettes?   

savais pas que richard etait myope !!!


----------



## mado (8 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon voilà : merci Poildep !_
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Merci au premier de me faire sourire ce soir  :love:

  Merci aux autres pour m'avoir fait rêver quelques fois


----------



## mado (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors voila, rien à expliquer, tout est dedans
> 
> ET JE SUIS TRÈS MALCL... CLAMLC...  CALME !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

Mais bon  finalement pas de baguette magique    

Mais...  comme ça quand tu vas venir à la Fnac de chez moi je pourrais te reconnaître... 

N'oublie pas de mettre ton marcel... :love:  Bon et la Suite... 

_Pas eu bcp de temps aujourd'hui pour m'occuper du bar... je m'occupe de MAckie... lé tout mignon...  _


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Pas eu bcp de temps aujourd'hui pour m'occuper du bar... je m'occupe de MAckie... lé tout mignon...  _



chut


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors voila, rien à expliquer, tout est dedans



arrfff©


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci au premier de me faire sourire ce soir  :love:
> 
> Merci aux autres pour m'avoir fait rêver quelques fois



ZIP...

Et celle là, elle te fait pas rever ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il est stipulé dans le contrat que j'ai signé que *je dois rester correct en public, en toutes circonstances !*




et nous alors on compte pour de beurre?  :mouais: 

on est pas un "public" ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Chère Robertav,
> Sachez qu'en toutes circonstances je ferai tout pour rester correct





sachez cher monsieur      

que chez quik silver et gaultier (si on veut rester dans le fleur ) 
font de tres beaux marcels et sont tres bien en toutes *circonstances*    

sans oublier les falubeux marcels tres elegant de armani !!!!!


il faut arreter les marcels de carrefour&co deformé a bout de 2 lavages


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as les moyens ma Cocotte !
> 
> 
> Ce ne sont pas *les lavages* qui déforment mes marcels.




mais non, un calcul intelligent     

au lieu d'acheter 10 marcels carre&co t'en achete 2 chez les autres !!!  

et c'est pas le seche linge qui les abimes ceux la !!!


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Ah ça c'est sûr, _c'est pas de la fripe récup' de surplus !_
> 
> T'as les moyens ma Cocotte !
> ...


Mouarf, voilà maintenant les aventures de R le maquero  :mouais:  :rateau:  
En direct du quai de la Fosse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas *les lavages* qui déforment mes marcels.



apres investigation   j'ai decouvert comment se deforment tes marcels:

tu fais trop de musculation intensive, il faut se calmer


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que nous avons affaire à un connaisseur, le régional de l'étape, peut-être ?!
> _Tu as grandi dans le ruisseau à l'ombre du transbordeur ?_
> :mouais:


Tout à fait, bien obligé, c'est là qu'on était obligé de récupérer tout bon mâle nantais qui se respecte  Bah, le tram a fait fuir la faune locale  :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres investigation   j'ai decouvert comment se deforment tes marcels:
> 
> tu fais trop de musculation intensive, il faut se calmer


Quelle idée de porter un marcel sur la tête ! C'est pas un burnous 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...complètement beurré...


Non, non, çà, c'est réservé aux BN et LU Nantais


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ZIP...
> 
> Et celle là, elle te fait pas rever ??


 
 Perso j'ai toujours préféré les fut' à boutonnières.


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Pas eu bcp de temps aujourd'hui pour m'occuper du bar... je m'occupe de MAckie... lé tout mignon...  _


 
 Bonne Mère ! 
 Ben oui lé tout mignon, grug nous avait envoyé un faire part d'ailleurs..  




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Miiince !_
> J'avais espéré *l'inverse !*
> 
> :rateau: :hein:


 
 Enfin ! Nous sommes en public Vincent ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors voila, rien à expliquer, tout est dedans
> 
> ET JE SUIS TRÈS MALCL... CLAMLC...  CALME !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Mère !
> Ben oui lé tout mignon, grug nous avait envoyé un  faire-part...







et pour sa première sortie au grand air des calanques, il a été exemplaire... sage comme une image...   ​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quelqu'un peut m'héberger un film en trois parties ??
> 
> :love:
> *


*envoie ! je lance iChat  *


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Tout ça c'est un prétexte pour nous montrer tes chemises (__) et tes peluches


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2005)

mdr  :love:


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mec !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     
     
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

nom de diusse !!!!   

mais c'est vrai , roberto il a vraiment ces fameuses chemises    

et moi qui esperait que c'etait pour rigoler   

on comprends pourquoi sa femme ne sort jamais avec lui et prefere ses copines   

dis roberto, et si tu laissait faire ta femme pour le choix de tes chemises  ?
elle travaille bien dans une boutique branché , non?   


ha oui encore un truc: la barbe      faudrait penser a aller chez le barbier   et prends aussi rdv chez l'opticien de teo, il te conseillera en monture 





en tout cas..........


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

PTDR     :love: :love:




Hep!!! Quand je vous dis qu'il parle tout le temps!!! Hein!!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mec !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouahahahahahaha, j'ai failli pisser de rire


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Excellent, Rob' !!!   

Toi, t'as des chemises de rechange, TheBig, heureusement pour lui, a des frocs de rechange !  
Parce que là, c'est sûr, il va en changer ! 
Le seul conseil, TheBig, n'en change *qu'après* avoir vu les trois vidéos !


----------



## rezba (27 Janvier 2005)

:love::love::love:


"excusez-moi"

:love:


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  :rateau:
> Il est un peu... âgé _mais il sait quand même se tenir !_
> 
> :hosto:



Je tiens ce genre d'informations d'un commentaire de TheBig sur un cdb où il me disait qu'heureusement, il avait des frocs de rechange !


----------



## poildep (27 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens ce genre d'informations d'un commentaire de TheBig sur un cdb où il me disait qu'heureusement, il avait des frocs de rechange !


 ouais, mais ce salaud de Roberto a fait trois films.   




_edit : bon, j'vais m'coucher._


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais ce salaud de Roberto a fait trois films.



Ouais, ça c'est vicelard ! :mouais: 
  

D'où mon conseil....  


_
Ben bonne nuit alors !_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais ce salaud de Roberto a fait trois films.
> 
> _edit : bon, j'vais m'coucher._




nan te couche pas  

moi j'attends ton film sur ta revolution


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mec !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Arffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

  ... salopiot ! Roberto !!!!!! 

:rateau:   :love: :love: :love:  


Purée ! on dirait moi en plus jeune et en plus beau !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! on dirait moi en plus jeune et en plus beau !!!!!:rateau:



 


t'es quand même vachement plus beau !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Tu as dis ça à *QUI* ??_



Roberto, je n'avais pas encore vu, mais alors là, tu as les félicitations du jury!


----------



## queenlucia (31 Janvier 2005)

franchement Bravo roberto !! c'est trés drole !!! 
Je connais pas the big personnellement car suis une petite nioube mais je trouve ces vidéos tres droles !!!
Voilà c'est dit !!


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

:love:


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Partie 1 : Mais qui c'est ??http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jmcgraph/macg/video/rob/kisse1.mov


Heu... Bassman ?


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Bassman ?


 meuh non, c'est roberto 

(bon evidement, faut visionner jusqu'au bout pour comprendre  )


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Il est très bien ton poème  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

roberto  ?


ben ....tu sais.....laisse pousser ton bouc sauvage....
il te vas a merveillle


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Another no-limit trilogy ??*
> 
> _Another experiment under pressure ?_
> *Yes ?*
> ...




J'ai failli hésiter !


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il est très bien ton poème  :love:  :love:  :love:


 c'est vrai ça d'abord


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci !*
> :rose:
> Demain je le relis à tête reposée et démaquillée et tout.
> :love:



   tu feras bien... de le relire à tête reposée...  
  le mobilier de jardin...      :love:


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Ce ne serait pas un autoportrait?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

c'est de la saga, ça...
Des trilogies à chaque coup, bravo!!


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

1 c'est le doc (c'est le carton du mac qui m'a mis sur la voie )


par contre pour le casque :


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 1 c'est le doc (c'est le carton du mac qui m'a mis sur la voie )
> 
> 
> par contre pour le casque :



 Et 2, 3 t'as trouvé?


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et 2, 3 t'as trouvé?




je suis pas super hyper réveillé... z'avions pas compris que c'était trois fois la même personnalité  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> z'avions pas compris que c'était trois fois la même personnalité



Ça s'appelle la sainte Trinité. :love:

Roberto, si tu nous regardes :


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas super hyper réveillé... z'avions pas compris que c'était trois fois la même personnalité  :rateau:



Tu serais pas un peu suisse?


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

:love: bref, les trois grâces à toi tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas super hyper réveillé... z'avions pas compris que c'était trois fois la même personnalité





alors j'ai rien compris moi aussi:

je voulais annoncer doc mais plus haut on a dit que 
c'etait roberto lui meme et roberto a dit   

alors????????


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors j'ai rien compris moi aussi


----------



## Grug (2 Février 2005)

c'est subliminal.
il faut regarder les 3 videos en même temps et à l'envers.
si on cligne des yeux trés vite on peut entendre clairement le mackie en rut.


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas un peu suisse?




sache que du chocolat frey* coule en permanence dans mes veines 





_*  j'avais un léger doute justifié sur la marque _


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> si on cligne des yeux trés vite on peut entendre clairement le mackie en rut.



Ceci est une oreille... 








			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *  j'ai un léger doute sur la marque



Moi aussi.  

A moins qu'Ellen Freiss.   :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> freiss


----------



## Grug (2 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est une oreille...



:affraid:

extrait de la charte   :

"En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du *contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant,* violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum."


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc resté moi-même.
> 
> 
> *... nature en marcel !.*
> ...



Heu...  tu vas continuer à faire l'Homme-tronc...?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben heeeu... Là tu me vois en pied, non, avec même deux pieds, en train de marcher et tout !
> :hein:




mais que fais tu toujours dans la chambre des enfants?   

monsieur, il serait temp de sortir de là 



et passer


a la bouanderie , repasser tes chemises !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaarfff !
> *C'est le salon-bureau-salle à manger !*
> 
> 
> C'est pas Versailles ici : une chambre pour les deux loulous, alors les jouets débordent partout !





meme a Versailles, les jouets debordent partout !!!


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Depuis quand tu diffuses les photos de mon home sweet home sur le net!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais *toi tu peux toujours te replier sur le Petit Trianon pour être tranquille !*



ce truc la chauffé ou pas j'en veut pas

un banal carré sans ame ......j'en viens d'en visiter la semaine derniere  :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que _faire les vitres d'un truc pareil..._
> 
> :affraid:


Ce n'est qu'une question de personnel...


----------



## poildep (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai une idée à la con pour cet après-midi...
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...


un peu tape-à-l'oeil, comme promo. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai une idée à la con pour cet après-midi...
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...




tu comptes enlever ton marcel ?


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaagdängldërg !!!!!!


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Mais tu es en vacances ou j'ai pas tout suivi là??    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu es en vacances ou j'ai pas tout suivi là??    :hein:  :mouais:


Beh non tu vois bien qu'il tourne, c'est qu'il est pas en vacances !

_Hein son métier c'est pas acteur ??? _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaagdängldërg !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Chômage temporaire,* ça s'appelle !





moi aussi comme nexka je comprend pas bien :

tu avais pas trouvé une place ?
il y avait pas un tas de gentilles demoiselles qui t'ammenait le cafe?


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Chômage temporaire,* ça s'appelle !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh oki 

Oui bah j'avais pas tout suivi...    

Bon a part ça...   C'est pour quand ta vidéo là?? Tu nous alléches, tu nous alléches (no comment  :hein:  :mouais: ) JE DOIS BIENTOT PARTIR!! J'aimerais la voir avant  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi comme nexka je comprend pas bien :
> 
> tu avais pas trouvé une place ?
> il y avait pas un tas de gentilles demoiselles qui t'ammenait le cafe?



Merci Robertav... J'osais pas demander


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

de toutes façons il a du taf avec la Promotion de sa BD...  et puis doit penser la suite, dessiner encore... enfin il est occupé...      

Bon c pour quand cette vidéo XXXXX...        j'ai pas que ça à faire moi...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous alléches, tu nous alléches





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> (no comment  :hein:  :mouais: )


Oh pardon :rose:


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Deuxièmement mon iSight© enregistre plus l'audio, _quelqu'un a une idée de pourquoi et de comment faire, et merci ??_




allez c pas grave...       déjà si on a l'image...


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez c pas grave...       déjà si on a l'image...


 Oui, on fera les bruitages ensuite...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Patience on peut bien attendre qu'il trouve du son dans son cable.


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

Roberto et Apple présentent le *aPhone* : la iSight série limitée sans son


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan ça marche.
> Du coup le deuxième rush sonore est PIRE que le premier !
> :hein:  :rose:
> 
> ...




sans bruits s'il te plaît...


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

C'est le making of en direct live ?


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Allez, allez...    

Dans un quart d'heure je suis partie...


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> OUI !
> :love:



Met de l'huile...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dans un quart d'heure je suis partie...


_Mais tu reviens après hein ?  
_


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

Spyro, tu devrais savoir que les Jedi, même jeunes, ne manquent jamais de revenir


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Mais tu reviens après hein ?
> _



Bah oui mais tard, je veux faire partie des VIP qui voient l'avant première


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

J'achète le pop-corn!


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, tu devrais savoir que les Jedi, même jeunes, ne manquent jamais de revenir


Les Jedi, c'est fabriqué en Australie ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

Spyro


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Spyro


Je vais pas t'expliquer, on finirait par m'accuser de polluer ce joli thread


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les Jedi, c'est fabriqué en Australie ?




euhhh    :hein:   

Bon alors...


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Roberto c l'heure de l'école...     


*Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuu... *​


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Tu crois vraiment que c'est un film à présenter dans une école?


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que c'est un film à présenter dans une école?



Mais nan...   il doit certainement aller chercher ses loulous à l'école ...


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Bon ben moi j'y vais... J'aurais rien vue... Et en plus je vais être en retard!!!    :hein:


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

J'avais pas pensé à ça... :love:
Roberto? Tes enfants c'est robertav qui va les chercher? Elle joue dans ta petite ... sauterie? Ca sort quand?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

je me posais une question, Roberto...
Ta femme elle est au courant de tes activités vidéoscopiques?   :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> :mouais:



Je m'en doutais... Va savoir pourquoi... :mouais:


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite sauterie, c'est en solo sans filet, *là je compresse les parties*
> 
> 'Tain si le mec avait vu _mon allure_ pile au moment où il appelait, je pense qu'il aurait raccroché direct en poussant un cri d'effroi !







*LA Vidéooooooo....    *


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

C'est sûr que si Roberto dit à sa femme
" chérie, ça ne t'embête pas que je compresse mes parties pour les mettre en ligne"

ça va mal finir :affraid:

"juste une fin de partie, juste une fin de partie, où est la sortie ? où est la sortie?"
_air connu mais de moi et des fans de Hubert-Félix_


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *C'est sûr que si Roberto dit à sa femme
> " chérie, ça ne t'embête pas que je compresse mes parties pour les mettre en ligne"
> 
> ça va mal finir :affraid:*





         :style:


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

_macmarco téaim : hébergeur officiel des parties de Roberto_


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _macmarco téaim : hébergeur officiel des *parties fines... *de Roberto_




Heureusement qu'elles sont fines ses parties....    paske pour passer dans le tube... :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

si t'as un problème je t'héberge tes vidéos Roberto


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si t'as un problème je t'héberge tes vidéos Roberto


nan, moi


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

J'ai reconnu! Moi m'sieur! C'est lumai non? Hein j'ai bon là?

    :love:


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois qu'après ça j'arrête._
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...




:affraid:

Roberto ??? 

Faut qu'on parle, là !!!!
:hein:






:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois qu'après ça j'arrête._
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



C'est qui qu'a fait la post synchro ? le mouvement des lèvres correspond pas, vaudrait mieux faire un remake ou une VO sous titrée


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

MDR         :love: 

T'es completement malade  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois qu'après ça j'arrête._


En effet, sa femme n'est pas au courant


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En effet, sa femme n'est pas au courant


Pas encore!


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore!



Puis elle va faire: "Mais qui a écrasé mon tube de rouge à lèvres comme ça!!!   "


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Puis elle va faire: "Mais qui a écrasé mon tube de rouge à lèvres comme ça!!!   "


C'est pas comme ça qu'on met du rouge à lèvre?


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore!


C'est bien ainsi que je l'entendais   :casse:


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme ça qu'on met du rouge à lèvre?



Bah en fait je sais pas    :mouais:   

Moi je suis une fille Fashion   Je met du gloss  :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait je sais pas    :mouais:
> 
> Moi je suis une fille Fashion   Je met du gloss  :love:



fashion ? c'est pas ce que ma dit spyro   :rateau:


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Pomelo's touch.....        ​ 


Primo: tu fermes les volets...     

Enfin je suis hallucinée...   t'es complètement malade...  :love: 

Mon mec vient de me dire...:

Mais qu' est ce que tu fais sur ce forum de *frapadingues...*...  Ne me dis pas que là tu apprends à manipuler ton MAc...?        


Je sais pas ...     :rose:


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Personnellement je cache à tous mes amis que je viens sur ces forums   

Enfin sauf un qui a immédiatement décidé de créer un thread "vous faites quoi là maintenant" dans les forums où il a ses habitudes    :rateau:
Ah et il est fan de zebig   :love:


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Mais dis moi   Au fait Roberto???   Comment tu sais qu'elle a des sous tifs comme ça Lumai????    :hein: 


Ne me dis pas que.....    :mouais: 

NON......  :mouais:  :hein: 


Aller avoue Roberto!!!   Tu as gardé des trophées de l'époque où tu planquais des GPS et micros!!!   


Rhaaaaaa


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Mais ouiiii !


je le reconnais !!! 
C'est celui que je n'ai jamais retrouvé après l'histoire des balises !!!
:hein:



Euuuh... les filles vous devriez vérifier dans vos tiroirs que vous ayez bien tout récupéré. :modo:


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Elle est où ma culotte noire avec la petite souris rose sur le dos????


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où ma culotte noire avec la petite souris rose sur le dos????



Ben dis donc, c'est pas une culotte taille basse


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, c'est pas une culotte taille basse




   

......  :mouais: 

Sur le dos de la culotte.....  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ......  :mouais:
> 
> Sur le dos de la culotte.....  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Ah ! Le BAS du dos !


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de manipuler les MEcs tu devais être au point _bien avant l'arrivée d'internet et l'invention des forums !_
> :love:



Bonjour la réputation...!!!!  merci...  :mouais: alors là tu viens de me tailler le short ras du pompon pour cet été... trop :style: encore merci...


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> alors là tu viens de me tailler le short ras du pompon pour cet été...


Une photo?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> Un *"short ras le pompon"*... ?
> ...



Mais non, elle s'est gourrée, c'est son short d'hiver (celui qu'est doublé en fourrure)


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:



mais je suis très pas contente...   

Photo...? vous pouvez vous brosser...


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis très pas contente...
> 
> Photo...? vous pouvez vous brosser...


 C'est bientôt ton anniversaire... Tu pourrais nous faire ça comme cadeau non?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Ooola ola, calmos là, y a des nains qui dorment encore dans ma tête


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est bientôt ton anniversaire... Tu pourrais nous faire ça comme cadeau non?




 :mouais: ben allez...  pourquoi pas tant qu'on y est...


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ben allez...  pourquoi pas tant qu'on y est...


  Roberto, allume ton iSight!


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ooola ola, calmos là, y a des *Mains* qui dorment encore dans ma tête



   Sm arrête de boire... le matin tôt...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

là maintenant c'est confirmé :

roberto se teint les cheveux noir bleuté !!!    


si si regardé bien, sa isight l'a trahi 
le reflet bleuté est bien celui d'une coloration     



dis roberto, le soutif  t'es sur que c'est celui de ta femme?
parce que les pommes sont vraiment petites


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis roberto, le soutif  t'es sur que c'est celui de ta femme?
> parce que les pommes sont vraiment petites


Dit-elle alors qu'elle flotterait dedans...


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

Bon, effectivement t'as besoin de quelques cours pour mettre du rouge à lèvre   

Mais aussi pour mettre un soutif !! Je n'ai jamais vu que ma grand mère faire comme ça ! ça manque cruellement de sensualité d'attacher par devant et de faire tourner ensuite non ?  


Et qui sera le(la) suivant(e) ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois qu'après ça j'arrête._
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



Et sinon, ta femme, ça va?


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, effectivement t'as besoin de quelques cours pour mettre du rouge à lèvre
> 
> Mais aussi pour mettre un soutif !! Je n'ai jamais vu que ma grand mère faire comme ça ! ça manque cruellement de sensualité d'attacher par devant et de faire tourner ensuite non ?
> 
> ...





A mon avis, ça m'étonnerait qu'il demande à sa femme de le coacher !


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> beuh *désolé.*
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




la prochaine fois...   je te loupe pas 

non mais des fois...


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait, *sans miroir* ça demande un entrainement que je n'ai pas, hé m'dame !!


Et avec tu l'as l'entrainement ? :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> le rimmel


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, effectivement t'as besoin de quelques cours pour mettre du rouge à lèvre
> 
> Mais aussi pour mettre un soutif !! Je n'ai jamais vu que ma grand mère faire comme ça ! ça manque cruellement de sensualité d'attacher par devant et de faire tourner ensuite non ?
> 
> ...



Ben ... la sensualité, c'est surtout au dégraffage


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, effectivement t'as besoin de quelques cours pour mettre du rouge à lèvre
> 
> Mais aussi pour mettre un soutif !! Je n'ai jamais vu que ma grand mère faire comme ça ! ça manque cruellement de sensualité d'attacher par devant et de faire tourner ensuite non ?
> 
> ...



   

Bah moi aussi je crois que je l'attache par l'avant!!  :hein:    Faudra que je fasse attention demain matin... Mais il me semble que je fais comme Roberto...  :mouais:  :mouais: En beaucoup moins patto bien sur


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi aussi je crois que je l'attache par l'avant!!  :hein:    Faudra que je fasse attention demain matin... Mais il me semble que je fais comme Roberto...  :mouais:  :mouais: En beaucoup moins patto bien sur


 Spyro tu pourras confirmer? 

Je me la joue robertav là!


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Spyro tu pourras confirmer?
> 
> Je me la joue robertav là!


Non, mais je pourrais l'attacher par contre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi aussi je crois que je l'attache par l'avant!!  :hein:    Faudra que je fasse attention demain matin... Mais il me semble que je fais comme Roberto...  :mouais:  :mouais: En beaucoup moins patto bien sur



 Nexka

Tu ne comptes pas puisque tu ne fais pas la bise la première fois


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2005)

Qui veux-tu attacher, Robertav ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Avec ?
> Chais pas j'ai jamais essayé !
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto ne serait-ce pas des arbres qui cachent la forêt que l'on voit par la fenêtre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Oui ben justement, *pour casser l'ambiance*, les tripatouillages énervés et fébriles d'attaches de soutif, c'est pas mal...
> Personnellement il m'est arrivé _(et je ne pense pas être le seul, on fait un sondage ??  )_ de couvrir d'insultes silencieuses (_in petto_ comme dirait robertav) les concepteurs sadiques de ce système sophistiqué d'agrafes !



Ah là là, ces petits jeunes   :bebe: c'est pas au niveau des agraffes qu'il faut agir, tu pince un peu avant, un peu après, et hop, d'une seule main   :style:  :king:


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah là là, ces petits jeunes   :bebe: c'est pas au niveau des agraffes qu'il faut agir, tu pince un peu avant, un peu après, et hop, d'une seule main   :style:  :king:




_cette méthode a été testée et approuvée par *Nephou*_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Oui ben justement, *pour casser l'ambiance*, les tripatouillages énervés et fébriles d'attaches de soutif, c'est pas mal...
> Personnellement il m'est arrivé _(et je ne pense pas être le seul, on fait un sondage ??  )_ de couvrir d'insultes silencieuses (_in petto_ comme dirait robertav) les concepteurs sadiques de ce système sophistiqué d'agrafes !




si tu savait comme j'ai pu rire silencieusement aux gestes desesperé pour m"enlever le soutif !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais je pourrais l'attacher par contre


Ou l'enlever bien sûr 

_Et je sais comment faire, j'ai pris des notes _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas Robertav, je me souviendrai qu'il me faudra assurer si...
> Heu...
> ...
> Enfin...
> ...




rien compris !!!     

arrete de balbutier comme un ado boutenneux

et viens aux  faits CLAIREMENT !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> :rose:
> _... Si au cas où tu serais trop super-contente de me voir en vrai un jour !!_
> :rose:  :love:  :love:




dois partir ....stop....

tu perds rien pour attendre ......stop....

tu dois pas chercher aussi fiston a l'ecole? ....stop


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

haaaaaa !!!!!  

je viens de comprendre !!! :mouais: 

tu veux faire mumuse avec mon soutif quand tu viendras signer ta bd chez moi ....


on verra, on verra....      





ps: non, j'etait pas la terreur des boums mais de circuits moto karting !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Quoi ! tu faisais BOUM dans les moto kartings ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ! tu faisais BOUM dans les moto kartings ?




je veux dire que mes w.e je les passais sur les pistes et pas dans des boums


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je veux dire que mes w.e je les passais sur les pistes et pas dans des boums



Ben dis donc, Robertav Princess, c'est pas "Princess Bride", c'est princess débridée !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ! tu faisais BOUM dans les moto kartings ?




je veux dire que mes w.e je les passais sur les pistes et pas dans des boums


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu savait comme j'ai pu rire silencieusement aux gestes desesperé pour m"enlever le soutif !!!!!



Arffff   Oui pareil  

Heureusement que l'on est gentilles et que l'on ne riait que dans nos têtes


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2005)

Roberto je trouve que la barbe façon TheBig améliorée à l'engrais pour bonzaï te sieds particulièrement


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

Et je fais donc partie des 20% qui tournicotent pas !!


----------



## Gilbertus (4 Février 2005)

Je reviens sur MacGé après quelques jours de maladies, et là je tombe sur ça


			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et je fais donc partie des 20% qui tournicotent pas !!


 :mouais: 

Et forcément je me dis qu'il a du se passer des choses durant mon absence     

En tout cas bien le bonjour (ou bonne soiréé...   )


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Même Spyro il avait compris, chuis sûr..._


*ÉVIDEMMENT !!!!*


_On parlait de quoi là déjà ? _


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Cintrée qu'il m'avait dit. Ça colle bien avec l'armoire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Oui ben justement, *pour casser l'ambiance*, les tripatouillages énervés et fébriles d'attaches de soutif, c'est pas mal...
> Personnellement il m'est arrivé _(et je ne pense pas être le seul, on fait un sondage ??  )_ de couvrir d'insultes silencieuses (_in petto_ comme dirait robertav) les concepteurs sadiques de ce système sophistiqué d'agrafes !



oui. Combien de fois à faire genre "tout va bien" avant de réussir à faire sauter les agrafes d'une main experte, pendant que l'autre est occuppée ailleurs...


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Oui monsieur Roberto, d'accord monsieur Roberto.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

un jours peut etre.....si j'aura le courage  :rose: 

je vous racontera la fois où j'avais un soutif qui se  "boutonné" devant


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bitteschön.


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un jours peut etre.....si j'aura le courage  :rose:
> 
> je vous racontera la fois où j'avais un soutif qui se  "boutonné" devant




J'imagine la tête du gars trop fier qui se dit "cette fois j'y arrive des le premier coup" et qui se retrouve à chercher desespérement les attaches!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine la tête du gars trop fier qui se dit "cette fois j'y arrive des le premier coup" et qui se retrouve à chercher desespérement les attaches!!!



alors ça c'est la sale blague


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y a d' quoi finir par *tout arracher *!!


Avec les dents !!!! :groar:

_T'es pas couché à st'heure toi ? Le petit t'a réveillé ? _


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine la tête du gars trop fier qui se dit "cette fois j'y arrive des le premier coup" et qui se retrouve à chercher desespérement les attaches!!!



A moins qu'il fasse tout à l'envers...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine la tête du gars trop fier qui se dit "cette fois j'y arrive des le premier coup" et qui se retrouve à chercher desespérement les attaches!!!


j'ai 4 bouts de cordes douces en cotons si jamais


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Dans le genre *"grands moyens"* pour en finir avec les soutifs récalcitrants, il y a ça :
> 
> 
> ...



Oui surtout que ça coute cher les sous-tif!!!    Alors on évite hein!!    :hein: 

 


ps: C'est tout les mecs ça, à jamais vouloir demander de l'aide...   Au lieu de dire "chérie dis?? Tu peux l'enlever stp? J'ai un peu de mal...  :rose:  " Ils préférent carement nous attaquer au sécateur!!! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Sisi de l'aide on en demande, mais....


----------



## Mille Sabords (5 Février 2005)

y a des amoureux transis, Roberto lui il est amoureux bricoleur


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Avec les dents !!!!* *:grrroôôââarrr:*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Dans le genre *"grands moyens"* pour en finir avec les soutifs récalcitrants, il y a ça :
> 
> 
> ...





roberto   


quand meme , je ne file pas du coton avec le jardinier !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Dans le genre *"grands moyens"* pour en finir avec les soutifs récalcitrants, il y a ça :
> 
> 
> ...



Gaffe ! Déborde pas, surtout si y s'ouvre par devant, après tu serais obligé de lui filer tes pomelos, ça s'rait embêtant pour ton prochain film


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> :mouais:
> Il doit s'agir de la traduction littérale d'un expression italienne, l'inverse du _"filer un mauvais coton"_ français, et signifiant en gros : *faire moumouze.*
> :love:  :love:  :love:




ben , j'ai trouvé pas mieux pour dire je ne m'envoie pas en l'air, ni au paradis, ni en enfer avec un jardinier


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

suffit de ne pas en porter... économies... de temps...  et du reste...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> suffit de ne pas en porter... économies... de temps...  et du reste...



Yes dear, mais ça le fait pas pour vous toutes, il y a celles genre : "fais gaffe chérie, tu marches dessus", celles du genre : "dansez, il vous mettrons un coquard", et j'en passe, pour qui c'est quasi obligatoire


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et elle, implacable : _"t'as enlevé tes moufles, pourtant ???"_
> :rateau:  :hein:
> :mouais:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Rhooo non    Je suis pas si méchante!!!  :hein:    

Quoique...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> suffit de ne pas en porter... économies... de temps...  et du reste...




elene  oooooo


on n'as plus 15 ans !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui certes pour qui ignore la gravité._
> Terrestre.
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



mince, non seulement il me grille, mais bonjour le style ... Un artiste j'vous dis !


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais bon : perso je suis un adepte du p'tit plus et autres plaisirs annexes._
> :rose:
> :love:



 chacun ses trucs...


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dörte


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

Voila un débat de taille !
L'important, c'est de savoir s'adapter.
Non ? :rateau: :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Cependant, *je suis assez ouvert comme mec,* pas du genre _"intégriste de la dentelle"_, tu vois, je m'adapte : je me souviens de Dörte, une copine allemande de mon pote Nico, stylme sportive qui se maquille pas qui mange des trucs bio avec des chaussures plates, et ben elle... enfin... _comment dire..._
> :rose:
> 
> :love:



Je ne me fais plus d'illusions au sujet de tes goûts...       




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un post compliqué pour te dire que je tiens à vérifier tes affirmations !*


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voila un débat de taille ! :rateau: :love:



Tout est question de dose encore une fois...


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens sur MacGé après quelques jours de maladies, et là je tombe sur ça
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Bon je viens de refaire le tour des derniers jours de ce thread... et je confirme il s'en passe des choses.

Roberto je m'incline     
Je suis tombé en premier sur ton expérience *Docevilienne* (et tu sais tout le bien que j'en pense), j'ai pu voir que les débuts *TheBigiens* et là encore bravo... Pour ce qui est de ta dernière expérience, j'admire ton courage et le don de ta personne dont tu fais preuve pour nous entrainer dans l'étude de la faune MacGeienne. Respect  

Bon pour la *"Noble"* discussion sur les...sous-tifs !?! Je suis encore trop faible pour aborder la discussion, mais c'est très riche d'enseignements


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens de refaire le tour des derniers jours de ce thread... et je confirme il s'en passe des choses.
> 
> Roberto je m'incline
> Je suis tombé en premier sur ton expérience *Docevilienne* (et tu sais tout le bien que j'en pense), j'ai pu voir que les débuts *TheBigiens* et là encore bravo... Pour ce qui est de ta dernière expérience, j'admire ton courage et le don de ta personne dont tu fais preuve pour nous entrainer dans l'étude de la faune MacGeienne. Respect
> ...



Salut 

Dis c'est quoi cette _faiblesse_ dont tu parles  ?


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Dis c'est quoi cette _faiblesse_ dont tu parles  ?



Petite grippe que ma fille a eut la gentillesse de partager avec moi   

Et vu que j'ai fait le garde malade de ma chère et tendre épouse (encore plus mal en point que moi), c'est dire que l'ambiance de la semaine n'a pas été très... sexy


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour la *"Noble"* discussion sur les...sous-tifs !?! Je suis encore trop faible pour aborder la discussion, mais c'est très riche d'enseignements




reprends vite des forces alors... tu pourras peut être apporter des lumières... au port du sosten...


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> reprends vite des forces alors... tu pourras peut être apporter des lumières... au port du sosten...


 Sosten ???? :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Sosten ???? :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:



Susten?


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Sosten ???? :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:





    sosten = soutif en español...   :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sosten = soutif en español...   :rose:



Ah !!! 
Pour ce qui de le porter je n'ai pas vraiment d'expérience   

Pour le reste...


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!!
> Pour ce qui de le porter je n'ai pas vraiment d'expérience
> 
> Pour le reste...



mouaaaaaaaaa  c'est bien vrai ça...?  t'as bien vu que Roberto peut le faire...


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mouaaaaaaaaa  c'est bien vrai ça...?  t'as bien vu que Roberto peut le faire...



ouais mais l'est trop fort Roberto... C'est un artiste :


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais l'est trop fort Roberto... C'est un artiste :


 de cabaret, même. Genre "Chez Michou".


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> qui mange des trucs bio avec des chaussures plates



Elle a pas de cuiller ?


----------



## sylko (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois qu'après ça j'arrête._
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...




Mouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarfffffff!     

Je viens seulement de découvrir ta performance.

Ca met de bonne humeur pour la journée entière.

T'es vraiment trop fort Roberto.


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi aussi je crois que je l'attache par l'avant!!  :hein:    Faudra que je fasse attention demain matin...


Au fait... alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

LE meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est d'être là quand la demoiselle le remet, Spyro


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> LE meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est d'être là quand la demoiselle le remet, Spyro


À qui le dis tu !

_*soupir*_

 :rose:


----------



## Nexka (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... alors ?



Vi vi  par devant, comme 80% des femmes  C'est Madonna qui fait son originale


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait j'y pensais pas, *y a un modèle* qui évite bien des embarras et des contrariétés genre soutif récalcitrants, manipulations tulamour et système d'agrafage problématique...
> _(Valable aussi pour se débarasser au plus vite des culottes superflues)_
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:





roberto , en matiere de bd , je te l'accorde
tu est pas mal , meme plus je dirais   

mais je t'en prie   

laisse la conception de soutif a qui de droit
le ruban "cadeau  de noel " sa sert pas a grand chose  :mouais: 


    :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait j'y pensais pas, *y a un modèle* qui évite bien des embarras et des contrariétés genre soutif récalcitrants, manipulations tulamour et système d'agrafage problématique...
> _(Valable aussi pour se débarasser au plus vite des culottes superflues)_
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ah parce que TOI tu sais défaire les noeuds trop serrés sans ongles et en un temps record ?  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Si : une pulsion enfantine !
> :love:  :love:  :love:



comme un énorme paquet cadeau...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce que TOI tu sais défaire les noeuds trop serrés sans ongles et en un temps record ?  :mouais:



Et je te raconte pas s'ils sont mouillés (les n½uds).


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et à l'eau de mer en plus !*
> :hein:  :rateau:



... la belle pente savonneuse (ou glissante, c'est selon) que ce sujet...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> comme un énorme paquet cadeau...



Enorme, énorme, ça dépend de qui on parle...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... la belle pente savonneuse (ou glissante, c'est selon) que ce sujet...




oui , c'est glissant mais c'est pour mieux tomber devant  sa cam !!


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Enorme, énorme, ça dépend de qui on parle...





 oui et alors...        je parlais pas de moi


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cesse donc de te ronger les ongles, mon dragon !


Pfoulalalah tu m'en apprends des choses dis donc, t'as pas un poly ? J'aime pas prendre des notes


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Sur la planche à dessin de Roberto Vendez
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4.1, 4.2, 4.3 | 5.1, 5.2, 5.3 | 6.1, 6.2
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui


*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).


*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME, lien donné par ficelle.
- Night of the Kiwiwi par Romu, lien donné par ficelle.
- Come join us par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave lien donné par Mackie.


*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- I'll be back par WebOliver
- Let's get jazzy tonight par Modern_Thing
- Week-end en Normandie par m_apman
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME, lien donné par ficelle
- Night of the Kiwiwi par Romu, lien donné par ficelle
- Invasion bizarre par Is Pegui
- Come join us par Pitchoune
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave lien donné par Mackie
- D'abord faut chauffer un peu la salle... par Roberto Vendez
- Retour aux sources par Roberto Vendez
- Vous êtes assises les filles ?  par Roberto Vendez
- Comment coincer la bulle par Spyro


*L'actualité brûlante, genre ça vient de sortir :* 
- Essayons de devenir Thebig 1 | 2 | 3 par Roberto Vendez
- Mais qui c'est ?? (inclus: l'automne) 1 | 2 | 3 par Roberto Vendez
- Pomelo's Touch 1 | 2


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

*Notez qu'il y a des liens morts*, mais je ne peux pas prendre la responsabilité de les remettre à la place de leurs auteurs. Si c'est un problème d'hébergement, je vous signale qu'un compte free de nos jours ça va chercher dans les 1 Go et c'est toujours gratuit (_et j'en ai sous la main si ça peut rendre service_).


----------



## Gilbertus (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce que TOI tu sais défaire les noeuds trop serrés sans ongles et en un temps record ?  :mouais:



V'la un Ch'ti(mi) dragon qui n'est pas breton ni "voileux", parce que sinon il serait agile de ses petits doigts pour défaire les n½uds en toutes cicrconstances et dans toutes les conditions (météorologiques ou autres   ).

Un petit coup de dent ça peu aider. Bon ! Avec la demoiselle (ou la dame) cela risque de faire déplacer.    

Mais l'essentiel reste l'agilité de nos doigts...


----------



## queenlucia (10 Février 2005)

bravo Roberto !! 
Je connais quasi personne ici mais franchement j'Adore !!!
Je trouve tes vidéos excellentes !!
 C'est top de voir des gens comme toi qui sont complètement barrés mais qui l'assume !!!!!! 
Bravo..............


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (14 Février 2005)

Un grand moment de bonheur...Le son est indispensable 
http://www.mskplanet.com/numanumaye.htm


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Euh... j'avais pas donné l'autorisation de me diffuser...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

'Tain de Manon! J'en ai fait sous moi


----------



## illya Milapine (14 Février 2005)

Marrant comme tout !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Un grand moment de bonheur...Le son est indispensable
> http://www.mskplanet.com/numanumaye.htm



'Tain Xavier, t'as changé un truc .. la coiffure peut-être ? 
Ah, c'était mieux avant quand tu nous faisais les 2 be tree


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain Xavier, t'as changé un truc .. la coiffure peut-être ?
> Ah, c'était mieux avant quand tu nous faisais les 2 be tree



 

Me trompe-je ou était-ce déjà déjà bu?


----------



## MacMadam (14 Février 2005)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Un grand moment de bonheur...Le son est indispensable
> http://www.mskplanet.com/numanumaye.htm


 Je dirais plutôt un grand moment de solitude


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Un grand moment de bonheur...Le son est indispensable
> http://www.mskplanet.com/numanumaye.htm



déjà vu dans le sujet "vous faite quoi derrière le mac quand personne regarde"


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> déjà vu dans le sujet "vous faite quoi derrière le mac quand personne regarde"



Finn avait donc raison?  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finn avait donc raison?  :love:



peu être, c'est même moi qui l'avais posté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> peu être, c'est même moi qui l'avais posté



Allez, on fusionne


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on fusionne


Ah c'est ta faute ce bordel ? 

À quoi ça sert que je me décarcasse à faire un récapitulatif tout propre


----------



## Balooners (18 Février 2005)

Non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Février 2005)

arrête baloo, toi aussi


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

Quel nioub ce Baloo...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel nioub ce Baloo...



tu as donc une variante à "déjà bu" Webo ? ...     



			
				wao a dit:
			
		

> arrête baloo, toi aussi


ha ben, finalement le bleu lui va pas mal à rezba... (oula !! en vert c'est SM ? :affraid: )...       :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2005)

Ouh la, si en plus d'etre geek, Mackie se met a la musique, ca va craindre par ici :rateau:

OK, je sors


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la, si en plus d'etre geek, Mackie se met a la musique, ca va craindre par ici :rateau:
> 
> OK, je sors



c'est pas moi , je sais pas chanter :rateau: et puis je suis plus geek, je fais que draguer :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Non ?



Rhooo, [MGZ]-Slug on t'avait dit de t'arrêter


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

Vous montez un groupe tous les deux? Ça va cartonner...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous montez un groupe tous les deux? Ça va cartonner...


 Je crois pas nan :rateau:

Au fait, ou as-tu range ton accordeon WebO ? C'est un peu plat l'ambiance la...    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas nan :rateau:



heureusement , déjà qu'il fait pas beau, imagine si je chantais vraiment :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Non ?






arffff     

j'ai faillit louper cela !!!!       


on doit pas s'ennuyer en ta compagnie !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arffff
> 
> j'ai faillit louper cela !!!!
> 
> ...



Non, non Roberta, ça n'est pas Baloo sur la vidéo...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non Roberta, ça n'est pas Baloo sur la vidéo...  :mouais:




opsssss :rose: desolé......
mais Baloo ou pas ce mec a de l'energie et de la bonne humer a revendre


----------



## Balooners (18 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non Roberta, ça n'est pas Baloo sur la vidéo...  :mouais:



Ben heureusement !!!  j'ai aspiré le site puis je l'ai mis sur le mien c'est tout !!! Heureusement, car l'autre fonctionne plus chez moi.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opsssss :rose: desolé......
> mais Baloo ou pas ce mec a de l'energie et de la bonne humer a revendre



... les deux pieds dedans...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2005)

Moi ; quand personne ne regarde.... parffois, je bricole de petites anim's
En voici une pour ceux qui ont eu un jour envie de me bouler rouge    
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page1.html


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :d :d :d :d


      qu'on dit SM :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi ; quand personne ne regarde.... parffois, je bricole de petites anim's
> En voici une pour ceux qui ont eu un jour envie de me bouler rouge
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page1.html



J'en ai profité pour faire un p'tit tour sur le reste de ton site, et, là, j'ai vu qu'on avait "Le foot ; ça me casse les couilles depuis tout gosse.... Pourtant, j'ai fait des efforts pour être comme tout le monde..." en commun, là, du coup, j'me sens moins seul


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai profité pour faire un p'tit tour sur le reste de ton site, et, là, j'ai vu qu'on avait "Le foot ; ça me casse les couilles depuis tout gosse.... Pourtant, j'ai fait des efforts pour être comme tout le monde..." en commun, là, du coup, j'me sens moins seul



   Moi aussi


----------



## dool (23 Mars 2005)

Perso c'est dans l'autre humeur que je me suis reconnue...enfin elle m'a causée :rose: car on sais bien que nos vies ne se ressembleront jamais 



Message perso : je persiste dans mon coup de boule Patoch :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2005)

Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...  
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html

A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi ; quand personne ne regarde.... parffois, je bricole de petites anim's
> En voici une pour ceux qui ont eu un jour envie de me bouler rouge
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page1.html



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: dis donc Patochman ... t'as pas l'air en grande forme là ! 

 je trouve que t'as une petite mine !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mars 2005)

> Posté par PATOCHMAN
> En voici une pour ceux qui ont eu un jour envie de me bouler rouge
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page1.html





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: dis donc Patochman ... t'as pas l'air en grande forme là !
> 
> je trouve que t'as une petite mine !



Il est vert de rage, voilà tout


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige



 comme punition tu seras obligé de tous nous inviter chez toi :love: ... après avoir nettoyé la table aux olives d'abord hein ?  

Sinon tu chantes bien ; même en vert !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html
> 
> A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige


j't'avais dis que c'était pas un chat j't'aavais dis


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html
> 
> A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige




J'en ai craché ce qu'il me restait de bronches !!!


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html
> 
> A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige



Pinaise ! 
Ca fout les foies ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html
> 
> A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige





et voila je l'ai enfin trouve !! 
rends immediatement l'araigné a fiston !!!


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html


         :love:  :love:  :love:  etc.


----------



## ficelle (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html



lol   


et un petit rappel pour ceux qui ne lisent pas les forums techniques ! 


oops, c'est l'heure de ma piqure  :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html
> 
> A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige



ah bin dis donc.... :mouais: ... c'est pas beau de jouer avec la nourriture


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive aussi de vivre des aventures vachement dangereuses...
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/patochman/page4.html
> 
> A peine long à charger :rose: nioubisme oblige



C'est sans doute ça, qu'on appelle "être aliéné" ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Retour aux sources, par Roberto Vendez.
- Vous êtes assises les filles ?, par Roberto Vendez.
- Comment coincer la bulle, par Spyro.
- Essayons de devenir TheBig (partie 1 | partie 2 | partie 3), par Roberto Vendez.
- Mais qui c'est ??? | L'automne (partie 1 | partie 2 | partie 3), par Roberto Vendez.
- Pomelo's Touch (partie 1 | partie 2), par Roberto Vendez.
- J'ai déjà eu l'air plus en forme, par PATOCHMAN.
- Et j'ai crié Alien (pour qu'il s'en aille), par PATOCHMAN.
- Si j'avais un marteau, par ficelle.

À l'attention de supermoquette et Patochman, certains liens brisés ont été rétablis.


----------



## poildep (26 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> certains liens brisés ont été rétablis.


en effet :love:


----------



## ficelle (27 Mars 2005)

quelques films rescapés du grand jeu des doublages foireux?

Shralldam1 

c'est là que je me rend compte..., par macinside

vous avez beau dire, par macinside

Macinside3 

alfred, héhé ! 

Shrek, par docevil

Un bout d'essai de Shralldam 

hors compet par batps ! 
	
 

tres bien, le pape, par ficelle

du boucan dans les water, par ficelle

Shralldam3.... 3,7 mo quand meme 
	
 

Tyler en pleine forme 

Ce qu'on a dans le c½ur nicolas... par Tyler

tu bleuf, Martoni par le gognol

tirade d'Edouard par le gognol


----------



## poildep (27 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> quelques films rescapés du grand jeu des doublages foireux?
> 
> Shralldam1
> 
> ...



merciiiii ! Je connaissais pas ce thread. Y'a de vrais trésors. :love:


----------



## ficelle (27 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> merciiiii ! Je connaissais pas ce thread. Y'a de vrais trésors. :love:



et beaucoup qui ont disparu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2005)

Merci, Doc et Ficelle.... Des trucs comme ça ; ça vous fait voir le bar autrement    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Quelques séquences tirées du sujet de [MGZ] Shralldam :* "Le grand jeu du doublage foireux !"
- L'Arme fatale (extrait | bout d'essai), par [MGZ] Shralldam.
- Le Père Noël est une ordure, par macinside.
- Les Tontons flingueurs (extrait 1 | extrait 2), par macinside.
- Les Tontons flingueurs, un montage par alfred.
- Shrek, par DocEvil.
- Buffy contre les vampires, par la famille Cecconi (lien donné par batps).
- L'Aventure c'est l'aventure, par ficelle.
- La Classe américaine, par ficelle.
- Monstres & Cie, par [MGZ] Shralldam.
- Les Portes de la gloire (extrait 1 | extrait 2), par Tyler.
- La Cité de la peur, par Le Gognol.
- Mission Cléopâtre, par Le Gognol.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Mais qui c'est ??? | L'automne (partie 1 | partie 2 | partie 3), par Roberto Vendez.
- Pomelo's Touch (partie 1 | partie 2), par Roberto Vendez.
- J'ai déjà eu l'air plus en forme, par PATOCHMAN.
- Et j'ai crié Alien (pour qu'il s'en aille), par PATOCHMAN.
- Si j'avais un marteau, par ficelle.

Merci à ficelle pour les liens du "doublage foireux".


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Par contre, sauf à réduire la taille du récapitulatif (je vois mal comment...), il faudra désormais le compléter sur deux messages consécutifs : vBulletin semble avoir du mal avec les posts de plus de 10 000 caractères.


----------



## poildep (27 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, sauf à réduire la taille du récapitulatif (je vois mal comment...)


en virant les liens morts, peut-être...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en virant les liens morts, peut-être...



Je garde espoir qu'ils puissent revivre... Après tout, c'est Pâques !


----------



## Spyro (27 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, sauf à réduire la taille du récapitulatif (je vois mal comment...), il faudra désormais le compléter sur deux messages consécutifs : vBulletin semble avoir du mal avec les posts de plus de 10 000 caractères.


On peut le déplacer sur une page du wiki macge     :rateau:


			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> en virant les liens morts, peut-être...


Bon, j'ai tous les fichiers et un compte free, je peux contacter les auteurs pour obtenir les droits de diffusion


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Les Portes de la gloire (extrait 1 | extrait 2), par Tyler.



l'extrait 1 provient bien des portes de la gloire, mais pour le 2, ce sont "les carnets de monsieur manatane"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> l'extrait 1 provient bien des portes de la gloire, mais pour le 2, ce sont "les carnets de monsieur manatane"



J'avais comme un gros doute...  Merci, ce sera corrigé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles).

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Quelques séquences tirées du sujet de [MGZ] Shralldam :* "Le grand jeu du doublage foireux !"
- L'Arme fatale (extrait | bout d'essai), par [MGZ] Shralldam.
- Le Père Noël est une ordure, par macinside.
- Les Tontons flingueurs (extrait 1 | extrait 2), par macinside.
- Les Tontons flingueurs, un montage par alfred.
- Shrek, par DocEvil.
- Buffy contre les vampires, par la famille Cecconi (lien donné par batps).
- L'Aventure c'est l'aventure, par ficelle.
- La Classe américaine, par ficelle.
- Monstres & Cie, par [MGZ] Shralldam.
- Les Portes de la gloire, par Tyler.
- Les Carnets de Monsieur Manatane, par Tyler.
- La Cité de la peur, par Le Gognol.
- Astérix et Obélix : Mission Cléopâtre, par Le Gognol.
- Le Dîner de cons, par tomtom.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Mais qui c'est ??? | L'automne (partie 1 | partie 2 | partie 3), par Roberto Vendez.
- Pomelo's Touch (partie 1 | partie 2), par Roberto Vendez.
- J'ai déjà eu l'air plus en forme, par PATOCHMAN.
- Et j'ai crié Alien (pour qu'il s'en aille), par PATOCHMAN.
- Si j'avais un marteau, par ficelle.


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2005)

elle à de la gueule cette liste !
joli boulot   

pour l'idée de spyro, no problemo pour moi.
d'ailleurs, j'en ai quelques un en stock qui ont disparu... genre celui de tom-tom, d'alèm, de benjamin, mais aussi les premiers de doc  :love:


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

autant de bonnes raisons pour que j'apprenne vite a me servir de mon macmatos


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> autant de bonnes raisons pour que j'apprenne vite a me servir de mon macmatos


Ah t'as une webcam ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

si le modo pouvait enlever ce post    
j'ai merdu dans les boutons :rose:


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'as une webcam ?  :love:  :love:


CE QUI COMPTE , C'EST LA BEAUTÉ INTERIEUR   :love:  

ceci dit , je n'ai pas de webcam mais pouvoir filmer des petites scénettes comme celles que j'ai vu plus haut .......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*Quelques séquences tirées du sujet de [MGZ] Shralldam :* "Le grand jeu du doublage foireux !"
- L'Arme fatale (extrait | bout d'essai), par [MGZ] Shralldam.
- Le Père Noël est une ordure, par macinside.
- Les Tontons flingueurs (extrait 1 | extrait 2), par macinside.
- Les Tontons flingueurs, un montage par alfred.
- Shrek, par DocEvil.
- Buffy contre les vampires, par la famille Cecconi (lien donné par batps).
- L'Aventure c'est l'aventure, par ficelle.
- La Classe américaine, par ficelle.
- Monstres & Cie, par [MGZ] Shralldam.
- Les Portes de la gloire, par Tyler.
- Les Carnets de Monsieur Manatane, par Tyler.
- La Cité de la peur, par Le Gognol.
- Astérix et Obélix : Mission Cléopâtre, par Le Gognol.
- Le Dîner de cons, par tomtom.

*Quelques séquences rescapées du sujet de Foguenne :* "iPodAcademy 1.0"
- Tigg Maigg iPod Party, par annthrax.
- Prise de tête, par DocEvil.
- Être sur Mac, par Foguenne.
- L'odyssée de l'iPod, par MacFreak.
- Y'a pas que le hip-hop dans la vie, par tomtom.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> CE QUI COMPTE , C'EST LA BEAUTÉ INTERIEUR   :love:


tu manges des fibres ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Mais qui c'est ??? | L'automne (partie 1 | partie 2 | partie 3), par Roberto Vendez.
- Pomelo's Touch (partie 1 | partie 2), par Roberto Vendez.
- J'ai déjà eu l'air plus en forme, par PATOCHMAN.
- Et j'ai crié Alien (pour qu'il s'en aille), par PATOCHMAN.
- Si j'avais un marteau, par ficelle.

*Voir aussi* les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.

P.S. : Le lien vers la séquence "Rien que pour vos yeux" a été réparé.


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Y'a pas que le hip-hop dans la vie, par tomtom.


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu manges des fibres ???



c'etais pas du 1er degré :mouais:  :mouais:
au secour , j'ai SM sur les talons


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tigg Maigg iPod Party, par annthrax.


Rah justement je le revoyais ce matin :love: :love: :love:

Toujours fan





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:​

_PS: :love: tomtom aussi et puis euh tous les autres tiens en fait _


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> c'etais pas du 1er degré :mouais:  :mouais:
> au secour , j'ai SM sur les talons


Appelles ça "talons" si tu veux


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2005)

c'est quand, le prochain anniversaire de bengilli ?! :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai une idée à la con._


Yeah    VAZYMONGA !


----------



## ficelle (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai une idée à la con._



ça sent la grosse prod !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai une idée à la con._



La guerre de la toile, avec Roberto dans le rôle de Darth Vendez ?


----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai une idée à la con._



J'te préviens, j'te prête pas mes sous-vêtements cette fois ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand, le prochain anniversaire de bengilli ?! :love:



     


super doc, pour un peu on aurait vraiment cru que tu es le vrai chanteur   

bass , dommage que  tu es de profil , sinon on aurait pu compter tes plombages et caries 

   :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai une idée à la con._


Tiens moi aussi au fait


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Ben n'hésite pas surtout : même si elle est aussi con que la mienne, _il serait très surprenant, voire même surnaturel, que ce soit la même !_
> 
> :rose:




J'me demande qui va gagner ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Le Gognol
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Mais qui c'est ??? | L'automne (partie 1 | partie 2 | partie 3), par Roberto Vendez.
- Pomelo's Touch (partie 1 | partie 2), par Roberto Vendez.
- [/QUOTE]J'ai déjà eu l'air plus en forme , par PATOCHMAN.
-Et j'ai crié ; Alien (Pour qu'il s'en aille)  , par PATOCHMAN.
-  Si j'avais un marteau, par ficelle.

*Voir aussi* les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.

Je me suis permis de remettre mes deux liens à jour...  
(ça fonctionne nickel ; Stook  )


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis permis de remettre mes deux liens à jour...


Faut enlever les balises "quote" pour ça stp. 

[Edith] presque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut enlever les balises "quote" pour ça stp.



... Sorry. :rose: J'en avais oublié une...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

C'est trop sérieux et c'est gris


----------



## Malow (9 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop sérieux et c'est gris



Tu peux poster cette photo dans le post autoportrait si tu veux....


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (10 Mai 2005)

Chez moi c'est souvent comme ça... :mouais: :

Eikichi Home


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Bon les nioubs, 

Trève de plaisanterie, j'ai remonté ce sujet rien que pour vous :love: (si c'est pas gentil ça, je vous évite de chercher :love: , merci qui ? :rateau: )

Reprenez donc ce magnifique thread depuis le début... Et prenez de la graine :love: Toutes ces pages de pur bonheur ! Que de contributions ! 





Edit - N'hésitez pas à apporter votre contribution   :love: (© - combo - 2005 Naas incl.)


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2005)

Eikichi Onizuka a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est souvent comme ça... :mouais: :
> 
> Eikichi Home




enfin j'ai pas la chambre de naru juste au dessus de la mienne


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Chers nioubs, je me permet aussi de vous dire que c'est ce thread mythique qui fit rentrer la légende de Poildep sur MacGé  Grâce à Anthrax 

C'est aussi le thread de beaucoup de grands, comme le fabuleux DocEvil qui en est d'ailleurs à l'origine 

Foulez donc ce lieu saint comme un lieu de pélerinage :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Reprendre depuis le début... Mouaip... ou pas... Y a un résumé sur la page précédente    
(Même si patoch' a laissé un /quote dedans )


----------



## piro (8 Juillet 2005)

Eikichi Onizuka a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est souvent comme ça... :mouais: :
> 
> Eikichi Home



marrant ça me rappelles quelque chose ces poster et cette pièce basse de plafond


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Et alors, on est vendredi matin et vous n'avez toujours pas ajouté vos vidéos de propagande musicale les nioubs ? 


Nan mais y a du sincère laisser-aller... :rateau: comme dirait ma grand-mère, nous à votre place... 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, on est vendredi matin et vous n'avez toujours pas ajouté vos vidéos de propagande musicale les nioubs ?
> Nan mais y a du sincère laisser-aller... :rateau: comme dirait ma grand-mère, nous à votre place...
> :love:




a te lire on dirait que tu es sur macg depuis des  lustres ....
est que donc ta date d'inscription 07/04/04 est fausse ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

je ne parlais pas vis a vis de ca 

Y veulent nous en mettre plein la vue et faire la revolution  nous en notre epoque l'avons faite  avec des threads tres colores et plein d'idees 


Faut suivre avec les autres sujets Tatav :love:


----------



## Bolchevik (14 Juillet 2005)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> moi, devant mon Mac ?
> 
> bin, c'est comme ça : avec une petite dédicace au Chanteur qui se plait à m'appeler Tintin...
> 
> ...




je remercie le frère et les deux modérateurs m'ayant boulé vert à l'époque... je n'étais pas venu ici depuis longtemps !! 

je comprends mieux pourquoi mes vidéos ne font pas partie du résumé officiel de l'huitre...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Les clips :*
> - Chez Bolchevik



Ta vidéo a toujours fait partie du résumé "officiel". Tout le monde ne peut pas s'offrir le luxe de la racune et de la hargne.


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

ah, excuse, j'ai mal lu alors.  je n'ai ni rancune ni hargne, j'ai autre chose à faire...  mais je trouve le ridicule de la coupe de cheveux assez formidable. et puis, une claque en chanson et dans ton sujet, ça veut dire plus de choses que tu ne crois*. salutations monsieur docNeville    

*entr'autres la comedie


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

puisque ll'huitre fait du boudin, je vous révêle tout sur notre liaison et contrairement à la voix qu'il prend parfois avec vous, il a la voix très féminine quand il veut...

une scène intime


----------



## House M.D. (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin j'ai pas la chambre de naru juste au dessus de la mienne



Bah moi je l'ai en dessous, et c'est pas un cadeau


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

A tous les fans d'Audiard....

Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino 

*Écoute ma bonne Suzanne.....


:love:
*


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...


 Vous voyez quand vous voulez :love: :love: :love:

J'ai qu'une chose à dire : excellent ! 

Sorry Jarhom, je peux pas te bouler, t'as déjà reçu


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...




 :love:


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *Écoute ma bonne Suzanne.....
> *




arf, vivement le prochain résumé.... et bravo à remi aussi  :love:  

je vous aurai bien fait l'assaut du yang sekyang, et le feu d'artifice sur la plage, mais impossible de remettre la main sur ce foutu dvd, et en plus.... J'AI PLUS DE BIERE !


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

C'est vraiment bien :love: et j'adore cette scène du film  t'as du répéter un peu Jahrom ?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...



 Chapeau les artistes !!!


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment bien :love: et j'adore cette scène du film  t'as du répéter un peu Jahrom ?!



On l'a répété un peu.... Mais quand on aime c'est plus facile...:rateau:

Merci pour vos messages...:love:


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2005)

première collaboration "musicale" improvisée cette nuit avec le gognol...  :love: 

droldeson - gognol mix 

 bon courage  :rateau: 

le post du gognol cette nuit 


et le post de depart...  

j'ai bien fait de peter mon isight


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...




bravoooo !!!!!    vraiment bravoooo     

j'ai beaucoup aimée  :love:


----------



## poildec (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Écoute ma bonne Suzanne.....


En voilà qui ont compris la différence entre les Grands Ducs et les floode-sans-soif. 



Je vous préfère mille fois dans ces rôles plutôt que dans _Alien_. 




_Ceci dit je crois qu'il existe un fil exprès dédié à ce genre de doublage de film... Qui c'est qui cherche ? J'ai pas envie._


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2005)

merci tout le monde!!! on va se faire une petite chanson pour le prochain!!!


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Je vous préfère mille fois dans ces rôles plutôt que dans _Alien_.



Y en a qui préfère la science fiction aux grands classiques...

merci...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...



 :love:  :love:  :love: 
Rhaaa que c'est bien.....


----------



## Stargazer (21 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> _Ceci dit je crois qu'il existe un fil exprès dédié à ce genre de doublage de film... Qui c'est qui cherche ? J'ai pas envie._



C'est pas celui-ci par hasard ? 

*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48932&page=1&pp=20*


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Raaah :love: tu me remotives Jarhom :love: 

Alors je me suis dit que je ressortirais bien l'iSight...  Héhé 

- Un ptit cover maison de Moloko : "The Time Is Now" de l'album "Things To Make And Do" 


PS - Un merci tout particulier à SM   :love:


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juillet 2005)

Excellent, Jahrom!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

devoir faire un film pour pouvoir se resservir un peu de vin, si c'est pas triste


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> devoir faire un film pour pouvoir se resservir un peu de vin, si c'est pas triste



Et en plus, pour un demi verre....


----------



## jahrom (21 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Raaah :love: tu me remotives Jarhom :love:
> 
> Alors je me suis dit que je ressortirais bien l'iSight...  Héhé



 content que l'on t'ai remotivée et le résultat est excellent !!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...


*raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh !!*  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Ça le fait c'est énorme !! :style: :love: :style:
Bravo à tous les deux.


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...



Dis moi, tout à l'heure tu disais qu'tu voulais qu'on reste poli. Moi j'veux bien, mais y faudrait qu'ta morue m'parle autrement, hein !






			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celui-ci par hasard ?
> 
> *http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48932&page=1&pp=20*



Ça me rappelle ce flim qui n'est pas un flim sur le cyclimse. :love:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...



Je crois que c'est mon nouveau préféré.   

BRAVO !!!!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est mon nouveau préféré.
> BRAVO !!!!!!!!




 Grazie


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, tout à l'heure tu disais qu'tu voulais qu'on reste poli. Moi j'veux bien, mais y faudrait qu'ta morue m'parle autrement, hein !



- Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.


----------



## macelene (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> - Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.


 
Dans Tous les cas vous êtes excellents...     and Kissss


----------



## Stargazer (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle ce flim qui n'est pas un flim sur le cyclimse. :love:



Ah ce Georges, toujours la grande classe !


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ce Georges, toujours la grande classe !



moi c'que j'aime, c'est la ouiche loraine... surtout celle d'adrien, au thon


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

Excellent !   
Vous jouez super bien !  
ça va être difficile de passer après ça mais je m'y colle...  

Le reveil (3Mo)


----------



## N°6 (23 Juillet 2005)

Hé hé hé ! Quelle saleté ces trucs !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Wééééééééé ! :love:

Encore ! quelle motivation  

Ben quoi les autres, kesvouzattendez ? :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !
> Vous jouez super bien !
> ça va être difficile de passer après ça mais je m'y colle...
> 
> Le reveil (3Mo)


Mince c'est quoi ce morceau oriental que t'a mis pour te reveiller???? Allezzz diiis


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mince c'est quoi ce morceau oriental que t'a mis pour te reveiller???? Allezzz diiis


C'est Morning de Noa (album "Blue touches blue") et il porte bien son  nom !


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A tous les fans d'Audiard....
> 
> Clin d'oeil à Nato Kino
> 
> ...


je viens de découvrir!! génialissime


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !
> Vous jouez super bien !
> ça va être difficile de passer après ça mais je m'y colle...
> 
> Le reveil (3Mo)




    

dis , un café ne reveille pas mieux que ton cube  ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis , un café ne reveille pas mieux que ton cube  ?


Dans la _vraie_ vie, le cube je sais le faire... ... enfin des fois j'y arrive quoi ...  ...avec un peu de chance...  :rose: 
Par contre mon café, ça loupe pas, il est *toujours* très mauvais...  
Merci !


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | droldeson
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Jahrom et Malow
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek
- Chez Le Gognol  | droldeson remix
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3 
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*

- Moloko, par Modern_Thing
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Écoute, ma bonne Suzane... par Jahrom et Malow
- Le réveil, par Kounkountchek



*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Dans la _vraie_ vie, le cube je sais le faire... ... enfin des fois j'y arrive quoi ...  ...avec un peu de chance...  :rose:
> Par contre mon café, ça loupe pas, il est *toujours* très mauvais...
> Merci !


Pareil, comme moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Un p'tit mégamix MacGé pour la route  :love: ici 

5 minutes de pur bonheur


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit mégamix MacGé pour la route  :love: ici
> 
> 5 minutes de pur bonheur



envoutant... bravo, et merci !    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Désolée pour ceux que j'aurais oublié mais j'ai fait le montage dans QT Pro et je connais pas encore bien certains trucs pour gérer les différents formats


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Désolée pour ceux que j'aurais oublié mais j'ai fait le montage dans QT Pro et je connais pas encore bien certains trucs pour gérer les différents formats



oui, je viens de reccevoir une reclamation du kiwiwi qui n'est pas content content !     :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ici



et hop, encore un petit coup pour se mettre en forme !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit mégamix MacGé pour la route  :love: ici



C'est génial Angie ! Tout l'esprit MacG résumé en cinq minutes... Bravo, c'est de la belle ouvrage !


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit mégamix MacGé pour la route  :love: ici
> 
> 5 minutes de pur bonheur


excellent Angie   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2005)

Arffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous vraiment :love:

Je ferai sûrement un 2è épisode avec les gens "oubliés" quand j'aurais mieux capté comment ajouter différents formats vidéos dans QT pro


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Au fait, si on regarde le résumé de Ficelle, il y a une bonne partie de liens morts 

Quelques bonnes âmes charitables auraient-elles encore par exemple les vidéos de Annthrax et de WebO entre entre... Il en manque aussi de Roberto Vendez etc...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si on regarde le résumé de Ficelle, il y a une bonne partie de liens morts
> 
> Quelques bonnes âmes charitables auraient-elles encore par exemple les vidéos de Annthrax et de WebO entre entre... Il en manque aussi de Roberto Vendez etc...
> 
> Merci d'avance


Il semblerait que les liens soient egalement cassés pour ... tes 4 premiers .mov   (en tout cas j'ai pas reussi a les voir)

Sinon une autre petite video  4 conseils... (2Mo)
(avec effets speciaux "fait main"   )

Bonne journée !


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si on regarde le résumé de Ficelle, il y a une bonne partie de liens morts



c'est vrai que c'est sympa de les laisser en place, et si on est obligé de les déplacer, et bien on reposte le résumé avec les nouveaux liens...  
c'est sur qu'au bout de 5 ans de forum, ça commence à en faire des trucs en ligne, mais c'est notre histoire commune.
je vais mettre à jour mon dossier de sauvegarde avec les derniers films 



ps : un égaré du bar   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ps : un égaré du bar   :rateau:



Le monde à l'envers


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon une autre petite video  4 conseils... (2Mo)
> (avec effets speciaux "fait main"   )


C'est vraiment n'importe quoi mais ça m'a bien fait rire!


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon une autre petite video  4 conseils... (2Mo)
> (avec effets speciaux "fait main"   )



enorme  :love:


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon une autre petite video  4 conseils... (2Mo)
> (avec effets speciaux "fait main"   )


morte de rire


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juillet 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | droldeson
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Jahrom et Malow
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek
- Chez Le Gognol  | droldeson remix
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3 
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*

- Moloko, par Modern_Thing
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Écoute, ma bonne Suzane... par Jahrom et Malow
- Le réveil, par Kounkountchek
- 4 conseils par Kounkountchek



*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.

voilà, j'ai remis en ligne les miens, mais c'est loin d'être aussi drôle que certains autres !


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon une autre petite video  4 conseils... (2Mo)
> (avec effets speciaux "fait main"   )



Excellent ! Bravo ! 

Une autre !... une autre !... une autre !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que les liens soient egalement cassés pour ... tes 4 premiers .mov   (en tout cas j'ai pas reussi a les voir)
> 
> Sinon une autre petite video  4 conseils... (2Mo)
> (avec effets speciaux "fait main"   )
> ...




Encore  :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous, c'est très gentil !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon une autre petite video  4 conseils... (2Mo)
> (avec effets speciaux "fait main"   )
> 
> Bonne journée !



Ouaaaaarf ! C'est génial ! 

edit/ "Vous devriez donner..., etc"


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de retrouver la vidéo qu'on avait fait pendant le training au taf :love: Il fallait faire un montage dans iChat pour se présenter  ici


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (25 Juillet 2005)

Hello ! 

Moi aussi j'ai envie de participate ! 

Chez moi c'est comme ça ! ​


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est comme ça !



sacré Jean-Claude (mon deuxième prenom  ), quelle classe !


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> "Jean-Claude (mon deuxième prenom  ), quelle classe !  "



Moi aussi c'est mon deuxième prénom, mais je trouve pas ça classe...:mouais:


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai envie de participate !
> 
> Chez moi c'est comme ça ! ​


L'amour des cornichons est partagé...


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Le reveil (3Mo)



Trop naze, tu le réussis même pas le Rubik's Cube    

Mais moi j'y arrive


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi j'y arrive



deja-bu    :rateau:


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2005)

Tsss... je l'ai fait à l'endroit c'est évident ! Par contre j'ai accéléré, sinon ça aurait été ennuyeux


----------



## semac (26 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... je l'ai fait à l'endroit c'est évident ! Par contre j'ai accéléré, sinon ça aurait été ennuyeux


ça peut ce faire à cette vitesse, parole de Breton  :rose: 

 

enfin j'lai vu faire


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ...enfin j'lai vu faire


Tous les nunuches le font, c'est fastoche


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Oui, j'en ai eu un autre - de casse-tête du même genre (une sphère avec des pavés se déplaçant sur les parallèles et la possibilté de pivoter sur un méridien) qui est vraiment plus raide (ou alors, c'est parce que j'étais petit )

Celui du milieu  

http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/master.htm

Je vais tenter de vous faire un truc avec si je le retrouve, celui-là ou un autre (je vais en vacs dans la maison secondaire de mes parents, et ces machins sont dans une caisse


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (26 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'est mon deuxième prénom, mais je trouve pas ça classe...:mouais:




Pas classe ?
Why ?
Y a un problem ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Dans le même genre que la première et après on change de style....
*
A la cave...


*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre que la première et après on change de style....
> *
> A la cave...
> 
> ...



   :love:


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> après on change de style....



je m'attend au pire 

ps : pas de soirée cinoche pour ce mois ci, la charette est trop lourde à pousser


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je m'attend au pire
> 
> ps : pas de soirée cinoche pour ce mois ci, la charette est trop lourde à pousser



dans 5 minutes.... le temps de le mettre en ligne 

ps : pas grave pour la soirée....une prochaine


----------



## Malow (29 Juillet 2005)

Le temps que je finisse le mien.....


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Chose vomise chose due....

*cauchemar...


*PS : Grug, tu voulais des rêves étranges...en voici un...*
*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Chose vomise chose due....
> 
> *chauchemar...
> 
> ...



_Je fais souvent ce rêve étrange et pénétrant,
d'une péniche inconnue et que j'aime et qui m'aime..._


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Je fais souvent ce rêve étrange et pénétrant,
> d'une péniche inconnue et que j'aime et qui m'aime..._



La péniche... c'est ton surnom non ?

6 noeuds à l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La péniche... c'est ton surnom non ?
> 
> 6 noeuds à l'heure !



Abruti !    :love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (29 Juillet 2005)

le péniche c'est qui passe dans l'éclouche non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Chose vomise chose due....
> 
> *cauchemar...
> 
> ...



 waouu on dirait le vrai :love:    (te manque la capuche  )

Bravo !!!


----------



## Malow (29 Juillet 2005)

En BTS, on me donnait un surnom...   La Hyenne !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En BTS, on me donnait un surnom...   La Hyenne !!!!



hey vous êtes déchaînés ce soir !!! :love: encore !!!


----------



## Malow (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> hey vous êtes déchaînés ce soir !!! :love: encore !!!



Je suis moins douée que jahrom en montage...mais bon....je peux t'en refaire un....à la demande!!! 

Tu veux quoi ?!!! je t'en fais un autre!!!


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En BTS, on me donnait un surnom...   La Hyenne !!!!










Quand y a d'la hyène, y a du plaisir !


----------



## Malow (29 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En BTS, on me donnait un surnom...   La Hyenne !!!!




Suis à la Vodka ce soir...et me mets en competetion avec Jahrom !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis moins douée que jahrom en montage...mais bon....je peux t'en refaire un....à la demande!!!
> 
> Tu veux quoi ?!!! je t'en fais un autre!!!



Euh je veux quoi ?  ...ben :rose:  ...

y'à des scènes sympa avec la fille junkie oui celle qui parle avec une fois terriblement monocorde :love: (pour rester avec Bernie  )

Sinon j'te fais confiance  pour trouver !


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre que la première et après on change de style....
> *
> A la cave...
> 
> ...




"Le cave se rebiffe..." : Me prendre par les sentiments, ce n'est pas du jeu ! :love:

En tout cas, c'est superbe ! Bravo à tous les deux !


----------



## Malow (29 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Le cave se rebiffe..." : Me prendre par les sentiments, ce n'est pas du jeu ! :love:
> 
> En tout cas, c'est superbe ! Bravo à tous les deux !



Merci...Sinon...on va peut être se faire une version...type..... Chaperon rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci...Sinon...on va peut être se faire une version...type..... Chaperon rouge ?




 ah non le coup du petit Chaperon Rouge ça déjà été fait ! :hein:

Mais bon les _rimeykes _c'est toujours bon à regarder !


----------



## Malow (30 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah non le coup du petit Chaperon Rouge ça déjà été fait ! :hein:
> 
> Mais bon les _rimeykes _c'est toujours bon à regarder !



Terrible !!! Bon bah j'oublie cette idée !!! Bravo !!!! A ton tour... j'en veux encore !!!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec ce sujet, mais je vous recommande chaudement d'aller jeter un ½il à cette vidéo réalisée par *Tibomong4* pour célébrer la participation de la team MacGeneration aux 24 heures de karting de Francorchamps. La bande son et le montage sont vraiment remarquables. Du très très beau travail.


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec ce sujet, mais je vous recommande chaudement d'aller jeter un ½il à cette vidéo réalisée par *Tibomong4* pour célébrer la participation de la team MacGeneration aux 24 heures de karting de Francorchamps. La bande son et le montage sont vraiment remarquables. Du très très beau travail.





Tout à fait d'accord, vraiment excellent !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

J'ai vraiment eu peur en entendant les premières notes de synthé, mais effectivement c'est excellent, même pour un opposant aux sports automobile. Laissons-nous gagner par l'art !
PS: Les effets, c'est du After effects ou du motion ?


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

Tibo, t'es une artiste. :love: c'est génial !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quelques bonnes âmes charitables auraient-elles encore par exemple les vidéos de Annthrax et de WebO entre entre... Il en manque aussi de Roberto Vendez etc...



C'est fait pour les miennes.   Bravo à tous pour les nouvelles contributions.


----------



## ficelle (3 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait pour les miennes.



belle initiative


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2005)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | droldeson
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Jahrom et Malow
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek
- Chez Le Gognol  | droldeson remix
- Chez Lorna
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3 
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2
- Chez Is Pegui

*Les « ½uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
- « Cette fois-ci, c'est la guerre ! », par Bassman.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- Come join us, par Pitchoune.
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*

- Moloko, par Modern_Thing
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Écoute, ma bonne Suzane... par Jahrom et Malow
- A la cave par Jahrom et Malow
- La Hyenne ! par Malow
- Cauchemar... par Jahrom
- Le réveil, par Kounkountchek
- 4 conseils par Kounkountchek
-Chez moi c'est comme ça par Jean-Claude VanDamme
- My gueule par Jean-Claude VanDamme
- Le rubicube par Molgow
- 1664 par Ficelle



*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.
Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course par TibomonG4

Sorry pour la couleur, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sorry pour la couleur, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher :love:


C'est très joli en bichromie  

Bon et qu'est-ce qui n'est plus en ligne alors ?
Moi j'ai pratiquement tout sur mon dur, mais je ne mets rien ligne sans l'accord de l'auteur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup à toutes et tous


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

je n'ai pas vu dans la liste Je ne suis qu'amour du Gognol

ps : merci à tous pour le fun


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, t'es une artiste. :love: c'est génial !


Tidju ! Tibo .........   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas vu dans la liste Je ne suis qu'amour du Gognol



C'est dans ce message, avant-dernière ligne de la première partie.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ce message, avant-dernière ligne de la première partie.



je vais regarder tout celà ce soir    
merci


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2005)

ouais mais bon... 

toujours rendre l'amour maternel 

 

 pour Baax !!


----------



## mado (30 Août 2005)

Heu, vous habitez toujours chez vos parents jeune homme ?  :love:

Et _une omelette avec les yeux de ton père_, elle fait pas ça ta maman ?


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2005)

non, j'habite _seul_... :love:


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon...
> 
> toujours rendre l'amour maternel



tu imites super bien DocEvil... manque juste le logo Apple derrière.
tu veux un sticker ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est, je me suis fait prêter du matériel.
Je m'excuse pour la fin brutale de la séquence (je modifierai un de ces jours)

À TABLE !!!

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Au début j'ai failli crier à la pub mensongère vu que tu ne faisais que des makis, mais tu te rattrapes sur la fin avec tes sushis !   

:love:


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je me suis fait prêter du matériel.
> Je m'excuse pour la fin brutale de la séquence (je modifierai un de ces jours)
> 
> À TABLE !!!
> ...



huummmmm, ça donne envie....:love:


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je me suis fait prêter du matériel.
> Je m'excuse pour la fin brutale de la séquence (je modifierai un de ces jours)
> 
> À TABLE !!!
> ...


 Vouaaaa ! :love: :love: Ça c'est du rapide !


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je me suis fait prêter du matériel.
> Je m'excuse pour la fin brutale de la séquence (je modifierai un de ces jours)
> 
> À TABLE !!!
> ...



:love: :love: Tu m'invites chez toi dis??? :love: :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: Tu m'invites chez toi dis??? :love: :love:


Et bien, justement, on va faire un:love::love::love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon...
> 
> toujours rendre l'amour maternel
> 
> ...



Excellent ! Tu fais très bien les soli de guitare avec le mouvement de tête et les yeux plissés


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je me suis fait prêter du matériel.
> Je m'excuse pour la fin brutale de la séquence (je modifierai un de ces jours)
> 
> À TABLE !!!
> ...



Et tu fais ça devant ton mac ?
Quand personne ne regarde ? Alors que c'est si joli ? Quel dommage  

Bravo ! :love:


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je me suis fait prêter du matériel.
> Je m'excuse pour la fin brutale de la séquence (je modifierai un de ces jours)
> 
> À TABLE !!!
> ...



Geant ! A quand une bouffe chez toi ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais ça devant ton mac ?
> Quand personne ne regarde ? Alors que c'est si joli ? Quel dommage
> 
> Bravo ! :love:



Normal, si y a du monde, y vont vouloir manger, et dans ce cas, moins on est de fo ... euh ... de sagesses, plus on rit !


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

Plus rien à perdre... :love:


----------



## Jec (19 Septembre 2005)

Le monde va mal ...   

Mortel Jahrom


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien à perdre... :love:



Beau travail de précision, voici un joli p'tit couple qu'aurait de l'avenir dans un studio de post-synchronisation !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien à perdre... :love:



    Aaaaaaaah Starmania* _(ça me rappelle ma jeunesse  _) bravo Daniel et France ! :love: 



_* on devrait pouvoir trouver quelques autres perles là-dedans _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien à perdre... :love:



super pour démarrer la journée


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien à perdre... :love:



Merci à tous les deux pour ce bon et beau moment.  :love:


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien à perdre... :love:



MDR !!! Génial ce petit duo... :love:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2005)

Vi, il est bon le petit jahrom ! (malow aussi hein, me faites pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit )


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien à perdre... :love:



Avec vous c'est tout pour le plaisir.



:love:


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plus rien à perdre... :love:



héhéhéhéhéhéhéhhéhééhéhéhéh

Le genre de truc qui me met d'excellente humeur.      

BRAVO !!!!!


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

Merci merci merci... Tout le plaisir est pour nous...:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi, il est bon le petit jahrom ! (malow aussi hein, me faites pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit )



C'est ta faute, aussi, si tu disais c'que tu dis pas, y aurait rien à dire !


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

Cette fois ci, un trio.

(certains habitués des bouffes du mois reconnaitront le troisième...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois ci, un trio.


     ah j'adore ! 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (certains habitués des bouffes du mois reconnaitront le troisième...)


Euh ... Malow ? 

(oui bon ok je sors :rose: )


----------



## Malow (24 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah j'adore !
> 
> 
> Euh ... Malow ?
> ...



Heuuu.....oui,c'est moi


----------



## Freelancer (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois ci, un trio.
> 
> (certains habitués des bouffes du mois reconnaitront le troisième...)


----------



## Malow (24 Octobre 2005)

c'est vrai !!! ça fait un peu film érotique italien sur rtl9 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Grandiose i C'est grandiose, pas d'autre mot


----------



## laurent1 (24 Octobre 2005)

mo-rtel! mais vous etes loin dns la forêt non? (zavez toutes vos frites dans lel même cornet?)    respect!


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> mo-rtel! mais vous etes loin dns la forêt non? (zavez toutes vos frites dans lel même cornet?)    respect!




Bah c'est clair que pour faire ça dans son salon, faut pas etre net de net... (enfin je me comprend...)


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est clair que pour faire &#231;a dans son salon, faut pas etre net de net... (enfin je me comprend...)


Ben non moi je trouve qu'on peut faire &#231;a en &#233;tant tr&#232;s net...


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois ci, un trio.
> 
> (certains habitués des bouffes du mois reconnaitront le troisième...)





Dîtes, Malow, c'était qui avant d'être une femme ? :mouais:

:hein:


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

Euh, c'est qui le troisième ? :rose:  




*Excellent sinon bien sûr*


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois ci, un trio.
> 
> (certains habitués des bouffes du mois reconnaitront le troisième...)



Ah... les beaux-arts 


Z'êtes trop fort les gars (et je le dis particulièrement et très affectueusement à Malow   )


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est qui le troisième ? :rose:
> 
> *Excellent sinon bien sûr*



Le troisième, c'est Willy, un ami. :love: 

Et Téo à raison, il s'agit bien du responsable du restaurant des Beaux Arts...   :love:


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

Dis au fait je l'ai pas ce cd, y'a moyen de s'arranger ? 


Non sérieux, encore une fois super réussi


----------



## TheraBylerm (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois ci, un trio.
> 
> (certains habitués des bouffes du mois reconnaitront le troisième...)



Wouah ! GEANT !! Bravo ! Je peux venir faire le 4e laron sur la prochaine chanson ?   :rateau: 

Combien de bières avant de se lancer ?  Il devait y en avoir un paquet... !


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

Excellent !!!!


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

Merci à tous ceux qui auront bien ri devant cette "femme des années 80, mais femme jusqu' nananana...", en tout cas, j'en rigole encore  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

les garçons vous etes bien mais...... malow elle est geniale :love: :love: :love: 

bravooooo !!


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

Et ce soir ? Y'a quoi ? :love:


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et ce soir ? Y'a quoi ? :love:



Tiens ça me fait penser....vous aimez quoi comme chanson ?


----------



## anntraxh (25 Octobre 2005)

Guy marchand ! :love:


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

Je remercie tout le monde et je boulerais plus tard... 
j'ai plus de boules dans mon sac a main !


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

Gainsbourg et Jane ? ou BB, ou Deneuve, ou Charlotte, ou Bambou.. Bref y'a le choix


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser....vous aimez quoi comme chanson ?




je pense pas que tu connais mais "felicità" de romina et albano....
serait parfait pour vous 2 !!!!!!


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Gainsbourg et Jane ? ou BB, ou Deneuve, ou Charlotte, ou Bambou.. Bref y'a le choix



Très bonne idée, j'y réfléchie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Gainsbourg et Jane ? ou BB, ou Deneuve, ou Charlotte, ou Bambou.. Bref y'a le choix



oui, ça me semble bien....d'ailleurs cette video est terrible....
mais s'il vous plait, plus de Sardou, plus, jamais.....jamais.....
merci...


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que tu connais mais "felicità" de romina et albano....
> serait parfait pour vous 2 !!!!!!



le doublage français n'est déjà pas facile....mais pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça me semble bien....d'ailleurs cette video est terrible....
> mais s'il vous plait, plus de Sardou, plus, jamais.....jamais.....
> merci...



Je vise un bon vieux disco pour la prochaine je pense...c'est bien kitch et bien rétro


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je vise un bon vieux disco pour la prochaine je pense...c'est bien kitch et bien rétro



bonne idée....style Ottawan...leur D.I.S.C.O. semble facile a doubler...
enfin, ce que tu veux...mais plus Sardou, pitié........


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée....style Ottawan...leur D.I.S.C.O. semble facile a doubler...
> enfin, ce que tu veux...mais plus Sardou, pitié........



tu m'etonnes, sardou, c'est pas trop ma cam...mais c'est quand même très risible  

J'aimerais bien faire une vidéo collective avec plus de personnes, alors je pars a la pêche aux potes à paris....ça, ça peut être drôle


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée....style Ottawan...leur D.I.S.C.O. semble facile a doubler...
> enfin, ce que tu veux...mais plus Sardou, pitié........



T'aimes pas Michael Sardou ??? the Star ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas Michael Sardou ??? the Star ?



c'est pire que ça, c'est viscéral....quand j'entends Sardou, je me sens obligé de casser la radio....
et bon, là, ça a ete dur.....heureusement que c'etait mon mac..


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que ça, c'est viscéral....quand j'entends Sardou, je me sens obligé de casser la radio....
> et bon, là, ça a ete dur.....heureusement que c'etait mon mac..



T'inquiètes...on avait ce qu'il faut pour que ça passe tout seul...


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

Tous des drogués ces artistes ! disait ma grand mère


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tous des drogués ces artistes ! disait ma grand mère



Comme tu le disais un jour mado, " c'est tellement triste sans "


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tous des drogués ces artistes ! disait ma grand mère



mouahahahaha....
vu que Jahrom m'a battu au test de pureté, je pense que c'est effectivement bien le cas...





vous connaissez l'iPet, nouveauté permettant d'ecouter du Reagge sur son iPod....


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu le disais un jour mado, " c'est tellement triste sans "


Non ? Je devais avoir un peu trop bu ! 
Et je n'ai rien d'une artiste moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Non ? Je devais avoir un peu trop bu !



quoi, trop bu...?
mais ça t'arrive des choses pareilles....?...


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

Je veux pas dire (mais je le dis quand même) heureusement qu'on est la en ce moment...
Parce que bon, la production audio visuel de mac gé est pas en forme...:mouais:

allleeezzzz !!!!!


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas dire (mais je le dis quand même) heureusement qu'on est la en ce moment...
> Parce que bon, la production audio visuel de mac gé est pas en forme...:mouais:
> 
> allleeezzzz !!!!!



c'est vrai mais j'attends ma coéquipière...     ça va pas tarder... :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai mais j'attends ma coéquipière...     ça va pas tarder... :rateau:



J'ai hate...:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai mais j'attends ma coéquipière...     ça va pas tarder... :rateau:



et moi ma Cam, et une personne dispo pour la tenir........


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et moi ma Cam, et une personne dispo pour la tenir........


Moi, je veux bien la tenir, si tu chante Sardou, comme à la féria....


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et moi ma Cam, et une personne dispo pour la tenir........



Quoi ?! tu peux pas te camer tout seul ??!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je veux bien la tenir, si tu chantes Sardou, comme à la féria....



Oh oui !


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai mais j'attends ma coéquipière...     ça va pas tarder... :rateau:



moi aussi, j'ai hâte...ça changerait !!!


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et moi ma Cam, et une personne dispo pour la tenir........



On peut s'arranger


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?! tu peux pas te camer tout seul ??!!



ben, si je fais ce que je veux faire.....ce serait dur.....quoi qu'avec l'iSight...
mais l'image risque de trembler....




			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je veux bien la tenir, si tu chante Sardou, comme à la féria....



quoi, j'ai fait ça....pinaise, je devais etre bien bourré...en meme temps, pour cracher de la biere sur tout le monde avec LePurFils...j'etais bien chaud....


----------



## Malow (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, si je fais ce que je veux faire.....ce serait dur.....quoi qu'avec l'iSight...
> mais l'image risque de trembler....



Tu me diras ce que tu prends alors pour que ça tremble


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras ce que tu prends alors pour que ça tremble



non, non...rien du tout.....enfin....vous verrez....


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas dire (mais je le dis quand même) heureusement qu'on est la en ce moment...
> Parce que bon, la production audio visuel de mac gé est pas en forme...:mouais:
> 
> allleeezzzz !!!!!


On peut dire que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233;  :love:

sinon mon iSight est en panne  croyez-le ou pas, c'est un signal de t&#233;l&#233;phone portable qui m'a brouill&#233; le signal vid&#233;o :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (18 Décembre 2005)

Enfin une nouvelle video de jahrom & Malow !!!

Mais attention celle ci est très  très chaude...


*ici*


désolé...:rose:


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> désolé...:rose:



tu peux


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une nouvelle video de jahrom & Malow !!!
> 
> Mais attention celle ci est très  très chaude...
> 
> ...



Comprends pas...   Y'a qu'une photo !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une nouvelle video de jahrom & Malow !!!
> 
> Mais attention celle ci est très  très chaude...
> 
> ...




:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 


 *shocking* ​


_Thérèse est insatiable :rateau: _​


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> 
> *shocking* ​
> ...





Qu'est ce que tu vois???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu vois???



:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

je n'ose


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Quelle belle photo !


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon, alors, c'est qu'une photo... 
J'suis déçue, moi... J'm'attendais à ... :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Tu as du essayer de cliquer sur la photo alors...


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as du essayer de cliquer sur la photo alors...


Ben oui, plusieurs fois et j'ai même changé de navigateur pour voir... 


J'ai aussi fait le n° de tel... :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Et rien...

Moi pareil...


----------



## jahrom (18 Décembre 2005)

Cette private joke n'est la que pour reclamer le retour du nano-chat !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Nano chat... mes burnes ouais !


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi fait le n° de tel... :rose::rose::rose:



si tu pouvais arrêter, j'aimerais bien dormir !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nano chat... mes burnes ouais !



tiens, pour un fois, pareil....


----------



## elKBron (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nano chat... mes burnes ouais !


koi ? t as des nano burnes ? je t'imaginais pas comme ca


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> koi ? t as des nano burnes ? je t'imaginais pas comme ca



Vi ! Et aussi un femto kiki qu'il se tape sur le pico poulailler !


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas...   Y'a qu'une photo !



tu imaginais quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> tu imaginais quoi ?



Tss tss, c'est du beau, pour un modo, de provoquer les membres à poster "hors charte" !


----------



## La SAGEsse (20 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> tu imaginais quoi ?



:rose: Ceci : " Mais attention celle ci est très  très chaude..."


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Janvier 2006)

Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


----------



## Dory (1 Janvier 2006)

> C'est comment devant le mac (quand personne ne regarde) ?



Il doit s'en passer des choses...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


Du multipostage à ton âge !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Du multipostage à ton âge !



Ah ça quand il est amoureux !!!


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous




Bravo Tibo et très bonne année 2006 à toi !    :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous




Superbe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !!!



Il ne doit pas en manquer beaucoup, je me suis posé la question de savoir comment envoyer un MP à tous les membres mais cette solution est plus élégante. Félicitations !


----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il ne doit pas en manquer beaucoup, je me suis posé la question de savoir comment envoyer un MP à tous les membres mais cette solution est plus élégante. Félicitations !




si tu trouves le moyen, essaie et à mon avis ton IP est bannie à vie   



Ensuite, je viens de mater la carte de voeux...

pitin© ça déchire... avec les pixels à 200% et tout le montage de folie (c'est pas toujours pareil...).

Je dis juste chapeau 

_Faut juste faire gaffe aux royalties à la Ciccone..._


----------



## Dory (1 Janvier 2006)

Superbe magnifique .


Personne n'est oubié même pas les nouveaux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2006)

Bravo Tibo, c'était géant. Bonne année à toi aussi, bonne année à tous.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

On me voit pas assez je trouve...


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

j'ai pas à me plaindre, j'y suis trois fois !


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas à me plaindre, j'y suis trois fois !



ah les multiples pseudos


----------



## Philippe (1 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


Extra ! Magnifique travail !
Merci et bonne année à toi ainsi qu'à tous et à toutes  !
Ph.


----------



## elite7words (2 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


Je n'ai pas encore pu regarder ta video qui est magnifique parait-il (à cause de ma config) mais je te remercie d'avance!  Bonne année!


----------



## ficelle (2 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous



sublime (inal) !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Janvier 2006)

J'adore la video :love: :love:

J'ai du m'y reprendre a 2 fois avant de trouver mon avatar!!! il est a 2mn 39s.
Merci


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous



Sincèrement, génial et quel bonne idée. Merci   


Voir la pièce jointe 8175




Et bonne année à toi aussi ainsi qu'a vous tous.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


Bravo Tibo ! C'est tout simplement carton !
Pixellisé à outrance, taille minuscule, mais le découpage et le montage sont proprement fameux. Thèmes, groupes, tout ! :love:

Bonne continuation ! 


(seulement, j'ai antialiasé mon avatar pour un meilleur rendu sur le gris du fond, tu vois, sur le noir, c'est moyen... Je déconne ! Encore bravo !    - C'est encore meilleur que la dernière fois )


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous



Même moi?! Mais tu me fait trop d'honneur.  :rose:

Merci et bonne année.


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


 Bravo pour ton montage et quelle patience dis donc !!!  
Bonne année à toi aussi !!!


----------



## TheraBylerm (2 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous



Bravo !   Et bonne année !!!!





mais, je vais jouer mon rabat-joie claque m.... nous y sommes TOUS dedans ? J'ai du mal à y croire... d'ailleurs, je crois que je n'ai pas réussi à me trouver dedans...   :rateau: :rose:


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !   Et bonne année !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





T'es sûr d'avoir bien regardé ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr d'avoir bien regardé ?



Ca va, ca va... sur les conseils de TibomonG4, j'ai changé de lunette, et je me suis trouvé... :rose: 

Je suis confu. J'ai été mauvaise langue... je m'abaisse devant la force du puma...

Encore un grand bravo Tibomon !




edit: Tibomon, tu n'as plus de place dans ta messagerie du forum... pas pu te répondre !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


Ça fait super mal aux yeux mais c'est vraiment sympa. 
J'espère que t'avais un truc automatique sinon j'imagine même pas le temps que ça t'as pris. En plus y a des vieux avatars dedans, t'as des archives ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas à me plaindre, j'y suis trois fois !


Pareil


----------



## Nexka (3 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j'étais pas devant mon mac pendant les vacances... :rose: Et boum un hors sujet :rateau: 
Mais j'ai bien fait de pas l'amener... :affraid:


Voici des petites images du 1er janvier à St Sebastien :love: 

C'était la tempête!!!  


PS: Comme d'hab, Tibo, Chapeau   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Janvier 2006)

J'adore ce temps ! 

Une veste de quart, un pantalon de ciré, des bottes en caoutchouc et un galurin de cap-hornier pour une balade en bord de mer 

... ou même une combinaison de plongée et des godasses néoprène à semelle (on s'en fout, personne n'est là pour se payer ta fiole)


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

Je vous préviens, c'est glauque...
...mais ça me fait rire... 


Hooho ! Réveille-toi !


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vous préviens, c'est glauque...
> ...mais ça me fait rire...
> 
> 
> Hooho ! Réveille-toi !




Waouhhhh c'est raide, mais bravo, fallait trouver !


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'étais pas devant mon mac pendant les vacances... :rose: Et boum un hors sujet :rateau:
> Mais j'ai bien fait de pas l'amener... :affraid:
> 
> 
> ...



De chouettes images... un vrai temps à mettre un sonny dehors.


----------



## TheraBylerm (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vous préviens, c'est glauque...
> ...mais ça me fait rire...
> 
> 
> Hooho ! Réveille-toi !



Mort de rire... court mais intense !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (22 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vous préviens, c'est glauque...
> ...mais ça me fait rire...
> 
> 
> Hooho ! Réveille-toi !



Excellent !

(y'a pas du piment dans le ghb ? ça pique un peu pareil le lendemain)


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Non non le GHB ne pique pas le lendemain, si t'as mal quelque part c'est dû à autre chose


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne année 2006 à toutes et à tous


bravo c'est sympa et super péchu


----------



## Pizouit (22 Janvier 2006)

i believe you 
give me your heart.....
trop bien , ce mec...
mdr


----------



## Taho! (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est toi qui boit, c'est ton Mac qui trinque ? 

Excellent !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bravo c'est sympa et super péchu



Merci à toutes et tous  Pour répondre aux questions posées, oui il y avait tous les avatars des 192 pages de la liste des membres et effectivement ce fut un peu long  Désolée pour les crises d'épilepsies que ce film auraient pu provoquer  

PS : Nexka , Jahrom


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toutes et tous  Pour répondre aux questions posées, oui il y avait tous les avatars des 192 pages de la liste des membres et effectivement ce fut un peu long  Désolée pour les crises d'épilepsies que ce film auraient pu provoquer
> 
> PS : Nexka , Jahrom



T'aurais du nous faire un générique dans le genre de la une de couv d'Astérix et Cléopâtre, tu sais : "pour réaliser cette séquence nous avons usé 23 souris, 17 claviers, 5 filtres d'écran et 4 paires de lunettes, trois processeurs G5, et deux disques durs.".


----------



## Taho! (22 Janvier 2006)

Aucun avatar n'a été maltraité pendant le tournage de ce film :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

On me voit même en string qui fait meuh


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On me voit même en string qui fait meuh




   T'as un string qui fait meuh ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as un string qui fait meuh ?  :affraid: :affraid:


ce qui me fait peur, c'est qu'il soit capable de nous le prouver !  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

Oui 

Quand tu appuies au bout du string ou du bout qui dépasse du string, ça fait MEUH (3 fois) :love:

Preuve :


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> 
> Quand tu appuies au bout du string ou du bout qui dépasse du string, ça fait MEUH (3 fois) :love:
> 
> Preuve :



Heu,
il est où le bout où qui faut appuyer?
J'entends rien moi!!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Heu,
> il est où le bout où qui faut appuyer?
> J'entends rien moi!!!


J'essaie de trouver une photo pour te montrer de plus près mais j'en trouve pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie de trouver une photo pour te montrer de plus près mais j'en trouve pas



T'en aurais pas une où on entend mieux, aussi ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'en aurais pas une où on entend mieux, aussi ?


Si, je ferai l'enregistrement si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Vous voudrez bien m'excuser de faire mon Nephou :love:, mais j'ai la curieuse impression que, plus on se rapproche du sujet, plus on s'en écarte...


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vous voudrez bien m'excuser de faire mon Nephou :love:, mais j'ai la curieuse impression que, plus on se rapproche du sujet, plus on s'en écarte...



attention il ne faut pas confondre « faire son Nephou » et « se faire Nephou »

_à part ça, si vous êtes jaune, spongieux et que vous dansez en string de manière drôle devant votre Macintosh et en fesez une vidéo y'a moyen de contribuer à ce fil. sinon&#8230;_


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _à part ça, si vous êtes jaune, spongieux et que vous dansez en string de manière drôle devant votre Macintosh et en fesez une vidéo y'a moyen de contribuer à ce fil. sinon&#8230;_


 D'accord, je retiens l'idée dès que j'ai une webcam ou un camescope :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> attention il ne faut pas confondre « faire son Nephou » et « se faire Nephou »


Toi, à force de tourner autour du pot, il va t'arriver des bricoles. Père de famille ou pas. :love:


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> attention il ne faut pas confondre « faire son Nephou » et « se faire Nephou »


Y'a une vidéo dispo?    
Quoi  je reste dans le sujet


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toi, à force de tourner autour du pot, il va t'arriver des bricoles. Père de famille ou pas. :love:



*[bon pour un coup de boule]



*_bon allez, circulez y'a rien à voir pour le moment_​


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2006)

Franswa ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Franswa ?


AHAhAHahahAhAHAhahAhaa :love: 

J'adore :love: Merci pour ces moments de bonheur 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4.


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Franswa ?



Trop fort!!!! 
Excellent!   
Bravo TibomonG4


----------



## Dory (25 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Franswa ?


Franswa dans toute sa splendeur..Bravo TibomonG


----------



## Malow (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir !
Voici un petit récap de nos folies !

Ma compression est mauvaise, et le rendu espéré n'est pas au rendez-vous....mais c'est un début. 

    

Voilà!


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Voici un petit récap de nos folies !
> 
> Ma compression est mauvaise, et le rendu espéré n'est pas au rendez-vous....mais c'est un début.
> ...




Eh bien on s'en contentera, hein ? 
 

Chapeau Malow !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Voici un petit récap de nos folies !
> 
> Ma compression est mauvaise, et le rendu espéré n'est pas au rendez-vous....mais c'est un début.
> ...



La grande classe.    :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Voici un petit récap de nos folies !
> 
> Ma compression est mauvaise, et le rendu espéré n'est pas au rendez-vous....mais c'est un début.
> ...


C'est super mignon


----------



## Taho! (27 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Voici un petit récap de nos folies !
> 
> Ma compression est mauvaise, et le rendu espéré n'est pas au rendez-vous....mais c'est un début.
> ...


C'est excellent ! le rythme est génial, avec Jami derrière, ça rend bien ! 
Je confirme, vous êtes biens secoués, mais c'est pour ça qu'on vous aime ! :love:

Visiblement, iMovie 6 a l'air bien sympa !


----------



## Malow (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci tout le monde !!!  

Impossible de le compresser comme je voulais.....toutes les photos qui sont en "flash", faisaient normalement 3 sec chacune...or sur ma compression, ce n'est vraiment pas fluide....mais j'irais poser mes questions sur le forum technique..... merci encore.:love:


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien on s'en contentera, hein ?
> 
> 
> Chapeau Malow !


velu


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Voici un petit récap de nos folies !
> 
> Ma compression est mauvaise, et le rendu espéré n'est pas au rendez-vous....mais c'est un début.
> ...





Votre folie fait envie ma belle  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde !!!
> 
> Impossible de le compresser comme je voulais.....toutes les photos qui sont en "flash", faisaient normalement 3 sec chacune...or sur ma compression, ce n'est vraiment pas fluide....mais j'irais poser mes questions sur le forum technique..... merci encore.:love:


 
Vous êtes beaux. :love:  Impec'


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde !!!
> 
> Impossible de le compresser comme je voulais...



Cool, Malow, cool, décompresse !  De toute façon, c'est déjà génial comme ça


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Voici un petit récap de nos folies !
> 
> Ma compression est mauvaise, et le rendu espéré n'est pas au rendez-vous....mais c'est un début.
> ...



Bravo Malow c'est vraiment super!!! 




:love:


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2006)

premier essai :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> premier essai :rose:



 Ca sent l&#8217;Actor Studio!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> premier essai :rose:



mais dans quel état s'est donc mis ce jeune papa ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> premier essai :rose:



Premier essai du nouveau modo, bravo ! Hors charte du premier coup en postant un film avec des allusions orientées sexuellement !    :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Petits lolos ... Non mais, on crois rêver ! :mouais:  




  


Sérieux, il est bien, ton film


----------



## guytantakul (29 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mais le contre-jour n'arrive pas à masquer totalement le papier peint.
Bel essai, toutefois


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez bebert
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez fabienr
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nexka
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3 
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7

*Les « &#339;uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Les dernières folies de jarhom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

Des fois, c'est juste comme ça (8,42 Mo, QuickTime 7 requis).


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, c'est juste comme ça (8,42 Mo, QuickTime 7 requis).


*Arrêtez de me regarder monsieur !!    *


----------



## ficelle (15 Avril 2006)

c'est fait en HD ?


----------



## ficelle (15 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.



ma série préféré ! :style:


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

Mouhahahaaaa. Je connaissais pas ce fil, excellent. Avec une motion spéciale pour Doc Evil, je suis restée scotchée sur ses vidéos. J'adore ce type. Pour un peu je serais amoureuse là.:love:
Hé dites : alors surtout pour j'aimeuh j'aimeuh la vie, que je sais plus quelle eurovision c'est, mais ça m'avait marqué à l'époque. Une autre Docevilounet ! \o/


----------



## jahrom (16 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Les clips :...*http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3106407&postcount=2418




Merci pour cette récap' 

Sans hésiter, mon fil préféré !! :love:


----------



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2006)

C'était agréable au petit déjeûner, cette petite récap'.
Mort de rire avec celle de jpmiss.

Joyeuses Pâques !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

J'ai supprimé bon nombre de liens qui avaient été brisés. Si vous en trouvez d'autres, merci de me les signaler. 

Lio : Joyeuses Pâques à toi également.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire avec celle de jpmiss.


Un peu "m'as-tu vu" quand même


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez bebert
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10 | 11
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nexka
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 6 : III
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7

*Les « &#339;uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Les dernières folies de jarhom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'important, par DocEvil.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## Dory (16 Avril 2006)

Un plaisir à regarder ...et merci à tous les participants de nous faire partager leur bonne humeur.

Il ne faut jamais laisser ce fil tomber dans l'oubli et merci de l'avoir remonté, je n'avais pas tout vu auparavant.

Joyeuses Pâques à toutes et tous.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Avril 2006)

Il y en a des


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2006)

Arf ! zebig, on s'fait une partie de bonneteau, pour tuer le temps !


----------



## mikoo (16 Avril 2006)

ça se gratte le pied droit...
 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

t'es vache avec spyro

édith ah non avec thebig

Respirez Edith ah non avec grug :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y en a que j'ai découvert (Shrek ! :love: ) et des que j'avais oublié...
> :afraid:



Par contre une partie des liens d'un certain Roberto Vendez ... Suivez mon regard  débouchent sur du rien allégé avec des vrais morceaux de néant dedans 

Quand je pense à tous ces nioubes qui sont privés de Roberto faisant Zebig avec sa "chemise d'informaticien" :love: ou encore des pomelos :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai supprimé bon nombre de liens qui avaient été brisés. Si vous en trouvez d'autres, merci de me les signaler.



Tu peux remettre les miens...  Ils sont de nouveau en ligne.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

Bon je vais avouer ma pensée profonde : c'est le meilleur fil que j'ai vu sur tout le Bar, voir the big se verser du thé dans son jardin, j'en nique encore mon jeans neuf


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez bebert
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10 | 11
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nexka
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 6 : III
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Les dernières folies de jarhom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'important, par DocEvil.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.

Les liens de Bassman, bengilli, Is Pegui, fabienr (FabFab), Lorna, PATOCHMAN et certains liens de Nexka et Roberto sont toujours manquants.


----------



## Nephou (17 Avril 2006)

on devrait jamais nettoyer son espace chez free à l'arrache&#8230; je retrouve mes petits lolos et je reviens _oui c'est fait exprès&#8230; j'aime tendre _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2006)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez bebert
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10 | 11
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nexka
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 6 : III
- Chez PATOCHMAN
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Les dernières folies de jarhom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'important, par DocEvil.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.

Les liens de Bassman, bengilli, Is Pegui, fabienr (FabFab), Lorna et certains liens de Nexka et Roberto sont toujours manquants. ;


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2006)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez bebert
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10 | 11
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 6 : III
- Chez PATOCHMAN
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Les dernières folies de jarhom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'important, par DocEvil.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.

Les liens de Bassman, bengilli, fabienr (FabFab), Lorna et certains liens de Roberto sont toujours manquants. ;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

Merci à vous deux d'avoir rétabli les liens vers vos vidéos. 

Si mes comptes sont exacts, les séquences suivantes sont toujours manquantes (le chiffre entre parenthèses indique le nombre de fichiers) : *Bassman* (10), *bengilli* (1), *Fab'Fab* (ex-fabienr, 1), *Lorna* (1), *macinside* (3), *Modern_Thing* (4), *Nephou* (1), *PATOCHMAN* (2), *Roberto Vendez* (7), *tomtom* (1).


----------



## roxdujai (17 Avril 2006)

Merci pour ces moments de détente absolu......... vive votre création et humour....


----------



## mikoo (17 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La trilogie belge :
> I : un peu de géographie.




ptdr  :rateau: 

la suite!
la suite! 
la suite!
:bebe: 

... 

sinon, je me demandais, ton marcel noir tu le met juste pour les videos ou...  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La doublure...
> 
> La trilogie belge :
> I : un peu de géographie.
> ...




Rhaaa ! La chemise d'informaticien ... on va revoir la chemise d'informaticien :love: :love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2006)

cette saloperie de vPittbull a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.




merdoum merdoum merdoum !   

Fais gaffe de pas la reperdre, cette trilogie belge, ça vaut de l'or ! :love:


----------



## mikoo (17 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> II : Les p'luches.
> :love:



"Votez 2 pour que Bécassine la gouine se casse". 
:modo: 

... 

bip!


----------



## gratteur-fou (17 Avril 2006)

très très bon sujet, je viens juste de le découvrir et ça doit faire 1h30 que je suis dessus :love:


----------



## ficelle (17 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> très très bon sujet, je viens juste de le découvrir et ça doit faire 1h30 que je suis dessus :love:



pense à payer la redevance quand t'as fini !


----------



## Nephou (18 Avril 2006)

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez bebert
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10 | 11
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez Modern_Thing
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
- Chez Nephou : 1
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 6 : III
- Chez PATOCHMAN
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Les dernières folies de jarhom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'important, par DocEvil.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.

Les liens de Bassman, bengilli, fabienr (FabFab), Lorna et certains liens de Roberto sont toujours manquants.


----------



## two (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> II : Les p'luches.
> :love:


Dis t'es sur qu'il n'est pas un peu grippé ton poulet? ? Je sais pas si tu as remarqué mais il portait une écharpe... Je dis ca je dis rien mais avec tout ce qu'on raconte actuellement...
Et toi tu laisse un poulet gambader librement avec son écharpe...  

Appelez les modos sinon  on risque un mouvement de panique sur les forum...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> II : La chemise.
> II : Les p'luches.
> :love:


Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!    :love: 
Roberto ... trop fort !!!!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!    :love:
> Roberto ... trop fort !!!!! :love:




Nooon ? Tu les avais pas vus ? Eh, pis tu notes, hein, Rob, c'est le seul capable de sortir une trilogie sans épisode III ! avec deux épisodes II ! 

Moi, c'est le coup de la "chemise d'informaticien belge" ! Je m'en étais pas remis quand je l'ai vue la première fois, ça m'a fait pareil ce coup ci !        Moi qui ne possède que des chemises d'informaticien français :rateau:

C'est vraiment un génie, ce Rob :love: :love: :love:

EDIT : Roberto ! Les pommelos ! Roberto ! Les pommelos ! Roberto ! Les pommelos ! Roberto ! Les pommelos ! Roberto ! Les pommelos ! Roberto ! Les pommelos ! Roberto ! Les pommelos ! Roberto ! Les pommelos !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai retrouvé*, mais en le revisionnant j'ai eu trop honte !
> :rose:
> :sick:
> 
> ...



Rhaaa pitin© ! J'ai bien fait de les télécharger, à l'époque, alors, là ménant, c'est collector !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa pitin© ! J'ai bien fait de les télécharger, à l'époque, alors, là ménant, c'est collector !


MP?!?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> MP?!?



Nan ! eBay, kestukroi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nooon ? Tu les avais pas vus ?


Si, si ... (impératrice ???:rateau: :rateau: :rose: ) ... mais je les redécouvre avec le plus grand plaisir ...


----------



## Spyro (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai retrouvé*, mais en le revisionnant j'ai eu trop honte !


Allleeeeeeeeez  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Les liens indiqués en rouge sont inactifs.

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 l 10 | 11
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez Fab'Fab (ex-fabienr)
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nephou
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les plus ou moins récents :*
- Les dernières folies de jarhom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- L'important, par DocEvil.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## bengilli (19 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les liens indiqués en rouge sont inactifs.
> 
> - Chez bengilli




ouais ben sorry j'ai zappé ce fichier de mon ftp... :rose: je vais tenter de le retrouver, ou d'en faire un autre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

bravo à tous   pour ce fil que je découvre depuis 2h


----------



## Stargazer (19 Avril 2006)

Allez fais pas ta timide ... Je sais que t'en as envie !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez fais pas ta timide ... Je sais que t'en as envie !


Et toi, tu t'y mets quand ? T'as pas de webcam, c'est ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, tu t'y mets quand ? T'as pas de webcam, c'est ça ?



Si si bien sûr mais c'est l'idée qui manque surtout ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si bien sûr mais c'est l'idée qui manque surtout ...


Taratata ! Une webcam, un Ewok, et zou !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Avril 2006)

Effectivement ça laisse pas mal de possibilités. A voir et à creuser ...


----------



## BBh (20 Avril 2006)

Salut a tous , je d'écrouve le poste et c'est génial, bravo DocEvil et les autres..  
Et merçi..


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai à nouveau une idée.
> :rose:


moi aussi j'ai ma première petite idée qui me vient en tête


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Avril 2006)

Attention c'est tout chaud !

j'ai fait travailler mes doigts dans cette vidéo 

soyez indulgent, c'est ma première fois...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est tout chaud !
> 
> j'ai fait travailler mes doigts dans cette vidéo
> 
> soyez indulgent, c'est ma première fois...:love:


:love:


----------



## ficelle (21 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> soyez indulgent, c'est ma première fois...:love:



j'etais vachement dedans, mais la courroie qui tombe à la fin, gache tout !


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est tout chaud !
> 
> j'ai fait travailler mes doigts dans cette vidéo
> 
> soyez indulgent, c'est ma première fois...:love:



La classe.  :love:


----------



## jahrom (21 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est tout chaud !
> 
> j'ai fait travailler mes doigts dans cette vidéo
> 
> soyez indulgent, c'est ma première fois...:love:



C'est trop bien fait !!!

On croirait que tu joues vraiment !!


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est tout chaud !
> 
> j'ai fait travailler mes doigts dans cette vidéo
> 
> soyez indulgent, c'est ma première fois...:love:



Respect!


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est tout chaud !
> 
> j'ai fait travailler mes doigts dans cette vidéo
> 
> soyez indulgent, c'est ma première fois...:love:



Bravo ! C'est 'achement bien !


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Avril 2006)

c'est vrai que la "courroie" qui tombe à la fin ça le fait pas trop mais ça arrive très souvent, j'ai des vidéos de guitariste ou leur sangle tombe...

sinon j'ai fait un petit playback, mais derrière je joue quand même le morceau, enfin je joue les notes (dans le silence) 


allez, tournée générale ! vous avez été gentils avec moi et puis vos vidéos en valent la chandelle


----------



## guytantakul (21 Avril 2006)

Another perfect day film.
J'aime bien ton tee-shirt


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Another perfect day film.
> J'aime bien ton tee-shirt


c'est les MotörHead éé :rose:

(acheté 9 euros chez H&M)


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> (acheté 9 euros chez H&M)



C'est des rebelles chez H&M maintenant, je l'ai vu aussi en version "The Clash",
mais moi je recherche un t-shirt en peau de loutre, introuvable...!


----------



## joanes (21 Avril 2006)

Quand faut y'aller... faut y'aller 


Pas encore complétemet au point mais en amélioration constante


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2006)

Rhaaa le _bougé_ de sourcils


----------



## joanes (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa le _bougé_ de sourcils



Ben dis donc, jamais j'aurais pensé que tu serais la première :love:


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2006)

Peut être la dernière aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Quand faut y'aller... faut y'aller
> 
> 
> Pas encore complétemet au point mais en amélioration constante



Dantesque ! Tu utilise quoi, comme logiciel pour faire onduler les sourcils au rythme de la musique ? 

 :love: :love:

Edith : Mince, grillé par Mado !


----------



## jahrom (21 Avril 2006)

Mais comment fais tu pour filmer avec photobooth ??


----------



## joanes (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Peut être la dernière aussi



Pas sûr... :love: 




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dantesque ! Tu utilise quoi, comme logiciel pour faire onduler les sourcils au rythme de la musique ?
> 
> :love: :love:



Ondulor 2.6 béta 




			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment fais tu pour filmer avec photobooth ??



C'est l'ambiance naturelle, je suis encore dans les années 60


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Peut être la dernière aussi




Ben non en fait... deuze... :rateau: ... t'as pas changé du touuuuuuuuuuut...    



J'oublie pas je viens de voir aussi un gratteux...   ...


Note pour : s'il faut le faire en chantant... risque de pleuvoir des grenouilles...


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Quand faut y'aller... faut y'aller
> 
> 
> Pas encore complétemet au point mais en amélioration constante




Et bouger les sourcil au rythme de la batterie tout en chantant tu sais faire aussi? 
Aller, bravo quand même! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Quand faut y'aller... faut y'aller
> 
> 
> Pas encore complétemet au point mais en amélioration constante


Rhaaaaaa ! Le Requiem pour un con ! J'adore !!! :love:
Que de souvenirs, Gabin, André Pousse, Francfort et ses saucisses... (soupir)

Sinon, je ne sais pas pourquoi hein, ça m'a rappelé Dominique Webb. Va comprendre...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2006)

un petit coté "diabolique" en effet... excellent :love:


----------



## joanes (22 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et bouger les sourcil au rythme de la batterie tout en chantant tu sais faire aussi?
> Aller, bravo quand même! :love:



Pas encore mais je m'entraîne dur   




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je ne sais pas pourquoi hein, ça m'a rappelé Dominique Webb. Va comprendre...




Promis, il est pas de la famille    




			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> un petit coté "diabolique" en effet... excellent :love:



C'est mon deuxième prénom : el diavolo (rosso)   





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> risque de pleuvoir des grenouilles...




ça y est il pleut...:rateau:


----------



## gratteur-fou (22 Avril 2006)

quels moulinés de sourcils fantastiques, et très belle vidéo


----------



## joanes (22 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> quels moulinés de sourcils fantastiques, et très belle vidéo




De la part de Jimmy Hendrix ça fait plaisir  :love: :love: :love: 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le côté _"Hé ! Y a un pirate dans la bibliothèque !"_
> :love:



Sâche que tu es une source d'inspiration sans limite...:love: :love:



PS : un effet collatéral de ce fil : je peux enfin me servir de ma page de tableau de bord sans craindre de voir surgir Lara Croft en 4X3 (je précise : la nouvelle)


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

Jamais de tels PS : ça suscite l'envie (peut-être tu le fais exprès aussi )


----------



## joanes (22 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de tels PS : ça suscite l'envie (peut-être tu le fais exprès aussi )




Demande à SM


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

Bah, je connais l'animal... Preste et tendance


----------



## fredintosh (23 Avril 2006)

Un chat vient de me priver de Kamoulox, alors il faut bien s'occuper à la place...  

Et hop : Pizzicaticat


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fredintosh.


j'adore le petit clin d'oeil de ton chat à la fin de ta vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Un chat vient de me priver de Kamoulox, alors il faut bien s'occuper à la place...
> 
> Et hop : Pizzicaticat



bravo Fred trop mimi ce tit chatounet:love: 
un peu persan non?


----------



## fredintosh (23 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bravo Fred trop mimi ce tit chatounet
> un peu persan non?


Merci, ce n'est pas un persan, c'est un exotic short hair, paraît-il. Bien meilleur caractère qu'un persan.



			
				gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> j'adore le petit clin d'oeil de ton chat à la fin de ta vidéo


Oui, et dire qu'il y en a qui s'emmerdent à faire des retouches par images de synthèse, mon chat, lui, il cligne de l'oeil sur commande.  
De là à dire qu'il a l'_oeil persan_...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> De là à dire qu'il a l'_oeil persan_...


Pascal 77


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ce n'est pas un persan, c'est un exotic short hair, paraît-il. Bien meilleur caractère qu'un persan.
> 
> 
> Oui, et dire qu'il y en a qui s'emmerdent à faire des retouches par images de synthèse, mon chat, lui, il cligne de l'oeil sur commande.
> De là à dire qu'il a l'_oeil persan_...



oui ils ont meilleur caractère  mais c'est un croisement avec le persan, je maintiens qu'il a du persan dans ses gênes  
(perso j'ai un british shortair couleur blanc et rose lilas aux yeux bleus):love:


----------



## fredintosh (23 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> (perso j'ai un british shortair couleur blanc et rose lilas aux yeux bleus):love:


Mon chat me demande de te demander : une femelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

mdr! mâle sans coucougniette:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Merci pour ta contribution Fred. 

Ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur endroit pour parler de vos animaux familiers, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Bon, alors, loin du top niveau encore, mais ayant trop envie de jouer avec vous, je vous livre mon premier essai avec le MacBook Pro (attention, près de 12 Mo).

Merci de votre indulgence, je suis loin de tout maîtriser encore, et je n'ai pas encore les bons outils, ni surtout l'entrainement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, loin du top niveau encore, mais ayant trop envie de jouer avec vous, je vous livre mon premier essai avec le MacBook Pro (attention, près de 12 Mo).
> 
> Merci de votre indulgence, je suis loin de tout maîtriser encore, et je n'ai pas encore les bons outils, ni surtout l'entrainement.


404 not found!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

Not Found

The requested URL /cometogther.mov was not found on this server.

Apache/ProXad [Mar 28 2006 05:12:35] Server at ppoc.free.fr Port 80

Deuxième essai ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, loin du top niveau encore, mais ayant trop envie de jouer avec vous, je vous livre mon premier essai avec le MacBook Pro (attention, près de 12 Mo).
> 
> Merci de votre indulgence, je suis loin de tout maîtriser encore, et je n'ai pas encore les bons outils, ni surtout l'entrainement.



çà marche pô 
rien ne marche aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Alors, pour ED et SM, j'ai rectifié le nom du fichier, pour Toumaï, je vois ça, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi. Si tu télécharge le fichier, tu pourra le voir (sur Safari : "ctrl+clic" ou clic droit sur le lien puis "télécharger le fichier lié").

Si quelqu'un à une idée de pourquoi il ne démarre pas, je suis preneur, si je l'ouvre dans Safari en local, il fonctionne. Je l'ai enregistré avec "Lecture QuickTime" en version "pro" ???


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

Peut être le débit est trop lent ? j'ai du 14.9Ko/s


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Avril 2006)

chez moi ça marche avec firefox 
come together !!! éé :love:
J'admire ta performance chanté, c'est dur de chanter quand on joue de la gratte...
D'ailleur je vais essayer de m'y mettre dans une prochaine vidéo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ça marche avec firefox
> come together !!! éé :love:
> J'admire ta performance chanté, c'est dur de chanter quand on joue de la gratte...
> D'ailleur je vais essayer de m'y mettre dans une prochaine vidéo...



C'est d'autant plus dur qu'enregistrant au micro, il me fallait chanter ... en silence !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

çà y est  merci Pascal pour le ctrl click sur safari çà marche! le téléch fut long mais j'ai bien rigolé c'est dur le playback n'empêche 

à la maison c'est comme çà tous les jours avec la basse et le piano de mon fils:casse: et quand ses copains rappliquent en plus avec leurs grattes j'détale en courant:hosto:
nan en fait, j'dis çà mais j'adore les entendre répéter tous ensemble ces tits chérubins:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime bien ton bougé de bassin sur le sommier à ressort : on dirait Pelvis.*
> :love:


Arrrffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!     J'aurais bien voulu la trouver celle-là !!!!!:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pascal, tu vérifieras l'ampérage de ta gratte : au dernier couplet ça fait planter Safari©...
> _
> 
> *J'aime bien ton bougé de bassin sur le sommier à ressort : on dirait Pelvis.
> *:love:



Kilékon ! :love:  

C'est pas un sommier à ressorts, c'est un siège "ergonomique", tu sais, les saloperies qu'on dirait un croisement de tabouret et de prie-dieu !

Pour Safari, chez moi, ça passe nickel !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Kilékon ! :love:
> 
> C'est pas un sommier à ressorts, c'est un siège "ergonomique", tu sais, les saloperies qu'on dirait un croisement de tabouret et de prie-dieu !
> 
> Pour Safari, chez moi, ça passe nickel !



Un peu longuet à charger mais ça valait le détour  Il va falloir un peu nettoyer le micro   On attend The Big en ZiziTop maintenant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On attend The Big en ZiziTop maintenant


...ça vient ... ça vient !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:  ... mes docs sont arrivés et je vais la chercher demain soir chez le concessionnaire ! 
Juste le temps de m'habituer avec et je compte bien poster qqs trucs dans ... deux ou trois ans ... Arfffff !!!:love:


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On attend The Big en ZiziTop maintenant



remix....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2006)

re-arrfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça vient ... ça vient !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:  ... mes docs sont arrivés et je vais la chercher demain soir chez le concessionnaire !
> Juste le temps de m'habituer avec et je compte bien poster qqs trucs dans ... deux ou trois ans ... Arfffff !!!:love:



Scoop : les routes et autoroutes belges seront fermées pendant 2-3 ans, pour raisons de sécurité


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Un chat vient de me priver de Kamoulox, alors il faut bien s'occuper à la place...
> 
> Et hop : Pizzicaticat



Ouaip!
On ira mettre des crisantèmes sur la tombe de notre defunt thread Kamoulox..snif

Rigolo ton chat Fred
Mais tu sais au début du film :
C'est pas bien de regarder les chattes par le trou de la serrure!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Enfin, des fois aussi, c'est comme ça (QuickTime 7, 6,04 Mo).

Et pour toi qui rêves d'avoir DocEvil sur ta télé ou ton écran géant, une version DIVX (31,79 Mo) est disponible ici. 

Enjoy!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

404 quelle looseuse cette doc


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaarfff !
> Ça passe pas, et tu as vu _pour quelle raison_ ??


C'est corrigé.


----------



## anntraxh (29 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, des fois aussi, c'est comme ça (QuickTime 7, 6,04 Mo).
> 
> Et pour toi qui rêves d'avoir DocEvil sur ta télé ou ton écran géant, une version DIVX (31,79 Mo) est disponible ici.
> 
> Enjoy!



Superbe, Xavier.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuutain tu connais david brent ! il a demandé cher pour le noir/blanc ? 


sinon très bon résumé du bar 

ça vaut la peine d'être un peu mégalo pour répondre au caca 


édith : il a sorti anne de sa cave ! c'est dire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuutain tu connais david brent ! il a demandé cher pour le noir/blanc ?
> 
> 
> sinon très bon résumé du bar
> ...


Je ne suis pas "un peu" mégalo, je le suis énormément et je ne me soigne pas. 

Pour Anne, j'ai vu. Ça fait plaisir.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, des fois aussi, c'est comme ça (QuickTime 7, 6,04 Mo).
> 
> Et pour toi qui rêves d'avoir DocEvil sur ta télé ou ton écran géant, une version DIVX (31,79 Mo) est disponible ici.
> 
> Enjoy!



Et bien, voilà qui est bien agréable en rentrant du boulot.  
Je vais une prendre une bière et regarde ça à nouveau calmement.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

snif, un Frère des forums, je peux plus avec ma camisole moi


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> snif, un Frère des forums, je peux plus avec ma camisole moi



Héhé, j'en connais une autre qui chante du Souchon qui a ce rythme va te suivre.    
Bon, faut que j'y aille, j'ai bourrage de gueule du samedi soir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, j'en connais une autre qui chante du Souchon qui a ce rythme va te suivre.
> Bon, faut que j'y aille, j'ai bourrage de gueule du samedi soir.



Tu va faire bauter le Souchon euh ... Sauter le bouchon !


----------



## gratteur-fou (30 Avril 2006)

très beau travail !!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et pour toi qui rêves d'avoir DocEvil sur ta télé ou ton écran géant, une version DIVX (31,79 Mo) est disponible ici.



  Malin! Muni d'un projecteur, j'ai tenté de diffuser ce clip sur les façades de l'Hôtel de Ville de Vevey: résultat, soirée au poste!   

Bravo Doc.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

faut voir à Orthez a y rien à foutre aussi, la seule fois que j'essayais d'y aller, sur la route en construction, suis aller à l'épicerie du coin et on m'a demandé : Are you local ? 
suis parti en courant


----------



## jahrom (30 Avril 2006)

Ceci est un message du ministère de la santé


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

excellent on dirait moi, ah nan j'ai pas de clés de bagnole


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> excellent on dirait moi, ah nan j'ai pas de clés de bagnole



D'ailleurs j'ai oublié les miennes au p'tit lém... Je file demander à Steph'. 

Bravo Jarôme.


----------



## jahrom (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah nan j'ai pas de clés de bagnole




Pire, c'est des clés de scoot...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un message du ministère de la santé


D'abord, c'est un fake. Le ministère n'aurait jamais oublié l'accent circonflexe sur "plutôt". 
Ensuite, avec une jeunesse pareille, je ne m'étonne plus que ce pays coule à pic... :love:

Bravo jahrom.


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un message du ministère de la santé


Faukamoignaaaaa


----------



## jahrom (30 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bravo jahrom.



Oh ce n'est rien comparé au professionalisme de certains... 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, des fois aussi, c'est comme ça (QuickTime 7, 6,04 Mo).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oh ce n'est rien comparé au professionalisme de certains...


Merci pour mon iSight intégrée et iMovie HD.
J'écris tout de suite à Apple pour leur dire de laisser tomber Final Cut Pro.


----------



## mado (30 Avril 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un message du ministère de la santé



Un Bourgogne sinon rien


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, des fois aussi, c'est comme ça (QuickTime 7, 6,04 Mo).
> 
> Et pour toi qui rêves d'avoir DocEvil sur ta télé ou ton écran géant, une version DIVX (31,79 Mo) est disponible ici.
> 
> Enjoy!




Ah p.utain, ce que ca fait du bien....

Merci Xavier : si au moins cela pouvait servir à montrer à certains ce que devrait être le bar, si il était digne de ce nom. Un bar sans smilley pour compenser la pauvreté d'esprit, avec juste du délire et l'envie de partager.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah p.utain, ce que ca fait du bien....
> 
> Merci Xavier : si au moins cela pouvait servir à montrer à certains ce que devrait être le bar, si il était digne de ce nom. Un bar sans smilley pour compenser la pauvreté d'esprit, avec juste du délire et l'envie de partager.


Tu cherches quelqu'un pour la nuit, c'est ça ? :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches quelqu'un pour la nuit, c'est ça ? :love:



Même pas : je viens de passer un week-end médiéval avec Sonny et Lila, alors les hommes faciles j'avais ce qu'il faut sous la main !  (Enfin, j'me comprends...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même pas : je viens de passer un week-end médiéval avec Sonny et Lila, alors les hommes faciles j'avais ce qu'il faut sous la main !  (Enfin, j'me comprends...)


Tu vois, il suffit d'un post pour que tu commences à raconter ta vie en public. Comme quoi, il sera beaucoup pardonné à Roberto.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah p.utain, ce que ca fait du bien....



Je viens d'en discuter avec notre banquier radin amateur de pétanque, il faut croire que nous avons des opinions divergeantes sur la chose car il refuse le crédit jusqu'à nouvel ordre. :rateau: Il préfère le pastis


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci Xavier : si au moins cela pouvait *servir* à montrer à certains ce que devrait être le bar...


La blague du lundi c'est à côté, malheureusement


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, il suffit d'un post pour que tu commences à raconter ta vie en public. Comme quoi, il sera beaucoup pardonné à Roberto.



Ah oui, mais moi c'est juste ma vie sexuelle : nuance !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas de pardonner *beaucoup,* il faut pardonner _à bon escient._
> :love:
> :love:



Toi aussi tu es un homme facile ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Les liens indiqués en rouge sont inactifs.

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 ou DIVX
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez Fab'Fab (ex-fabienr)
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez fredintosh
- Chez gratteur-fou
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez joanes
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nephou
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Pascal 77
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- Trilogie Belge : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- L'Automne : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les dernières livraisons :*
- Ça se passe comme ça... chez gratteur-fou.
- joanes et ses sourcils autonomes (une curiosité).
- Le chat de fredintosh (une autre curiosité pileuse).
- Je suis les Beatles, par Pascal 77.
- ******, ça penche, par DocEvil (disponible également en DIVX Family Pack - 31,79 Mo).
- Message à caractère informatif, par jahrom et Cie.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Bravo pour la mise en page, sacré boulot 

Ca va me faire pas mal de choses a regarder tient


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

hé ben, top c'est top ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même pas : je viens de passer un week-end médiéval avec Sonny et Lila, alors les hommes faciles j'avais ce qu'il faut sous la main !  (Enfin, j'me comprends...)



Facile.. facile... j'étais indisposé à cause des chats et du foin... alors t'as qu'à voir ce que ça aurait pu être...


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Facile.. facile... j'étais indisposé à cause des chats et du foin... alors t'as qu'à voir ce que ça aurait pu être...



Que tu sois indisposée ne me gêne pas tant que ca, tu le sais bien louloute !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que tu sois indisposée ne me gêne pas tant que ca, tu le sais bien louloute !


Vous êtes mignons tous les deux, on dirait les deux vieux des Muppets.


----------



## krystof (2 Mai 2006)

C'est exactement ça. Ça parle beaucoup, c'est médisant, mais quand il s'agit de passer aux actes...


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2006)

C'est que des fois on a quand même des sales tronches de cake.....alors de là a se filmer à faire le nigodouille devant l'isight....ba...fo vouér...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est que des fois on a quand même des sales tronches de cake.....alors de là a se filmer à faire le nigodouille devant l'isight....ba...fo vouér...



Que nenni ! Avec ton masque à l'argile verte, tu as une mine superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est que des fois on a quand même des sales tronches de cake.....alors de là a se filmer à faire le nigodouille devant l'isight....ba...fo vouér...


Personne ne t'oblige à participer si tu as des problèmes avec ton image.
Et pour ce qui est du ridicule, fais-moi confiance, il ne tue pas. Tes petits camarades et toi mettez un point d'honneur à nous le prouver chaque jour.


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ce qui est du ridicule, fais-moi confiance, il ne tue pas.



Et heureusement, y aurait plus grand monde par ici...


----------



## Franswa (3 Mai 2006)

C'est quoi ce mot ? 

riii-ddiiii-cuuu-eeeeuuu-llllleee 



Je comprend vraiment pas :rateau:


----------



## iota (3 Mai 2006)

Salut.

N'ayant pas de webcam, je participe à ma façon...

En lisant ce sujet, une idée m'est venue...

Alors, c'est comment devant le Mac (avec Photo Booth) ? (10Mo)

@+
iota

PS : c'est mon premier film avec iMovie, faites preuve d'indulgence 
PS2 : la compression est pas terrible, désolé.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2006)

Les liens indiqués en rouge sont inactifs.

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 ou DIVX
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez Fab'Fab (ex-fabienr)
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez fredintosh
- Chez gratteur-fou
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez joanes
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nephou
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Pascal 77
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- Trilogie Belge : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- L'Automne : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les dernières livraisons :*
- Ça se passe comme ça... chez gratteur-fou.
- joanes et ses sourcils autonomes (une curiosité).
- Le chat de fredintosh (une autre curiosité pileuse).
- Je suis les Beatles, par Pascal 77.
- ******, ça penche, par DocEvil (disponible également en DIVX Family Pack - 31,79 Mo).
- Message à caractère informatif, par jahrom et Cie.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2006)

Bon ba va faloir s'y mettre alors.... 
Je reflechis à un concept....


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2006)

Les liens indiqués en rouge sont inactifs.

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 ou DIVX
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez Fab'Fab (ex-fabienr)
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez fredintosh
- Chez gratteur-fou
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez joanes
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nephou
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Pascal 77
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- Trilogie Belge : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- L'Automne : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.

*Les dernières livraisons :*
- Ça se passe comme ça... chez gratteur-fou.
- joanes et ses sourcils autonomes (une curiosité).
- Le chat de fredintosh (une autre curiosité pileuse).
- Je suis les Beatles, par Pascal 77.
- ******, ça penche, par DocEvil (disponible également en DIVX Family Pack - 31,79 Mo).
- Message à caractère informatif, par jahrom et Cie.
- C'est comment devant le Mac ? (avec Photo Booth), par iota.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)Mardi, si j'ai une banane sous la main, j'essayerai un truc.



"- Hein ? :love:
_- Vous avez une banane dans l'oreille !_ 
- Comment ? :rateau: 
_- JE DISAIS: VOUS AVEZ UNE BANANE DANS L'OREILLE !_  
- Hein ?" :rose: 

_Et ça peut durer longtemps_  

J'en ai dans la corbeille, si tu veux que je fasse partir un coursier 


J'ai hâte d'être mardi pour voir Roberto. Avec sa banane  :love:


----------



## joanes (5 Juin 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres.... gnagnagna


Tu perds rien pour attendre :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres.... gnagnagna
> 
> 
> Tu perds rien pour attendre :love: :love:



C'est fait! Une boite de petits pois dans sa tronche...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2006)

C'est absolument dingue! Roberto, on t'a déjà dit que ta voix ressemblait beaucoup à celle d'Eddy Mitchel? 





...


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Juin 2006)

Voici comment on passe des soirées de fou rire avec ma meilleure amie
Voir la pièce jointe 10854


----------



## gratteur-fou (5 Juin 2006)

_Moi je suis plutôt du genre facil_... j'adore cette phrase  
et à la fin comme tu nous enlève ces lunettes alalala

Bonne idée d'avoir relancé ce fils et très belle interprétation.

Je vais essayer de trouver des nouveaux trucs


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2006)

Je vais me relancer, je viens d'avoir une idée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

Roberto! Le peuple aura ta peau!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Roberto! Le peuple aura ta peau!!!



"Et pour l'anesthésie Roberto, tu peux te gratter!"


Ouais!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Et pour l'anesthésie Roberto, tu peux te gratter!"
> 
> 
> Ouais!



Ben ... Et ton sarment d'hypocrite, alors ? Veux tu bien voler à son secour !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Et ton sarment d'hypocrite, alors ? Veux tu bien voler à son secour !


Seulement si il paye cash!


----------



## Dory (5 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si il paye cash!



Tu mettras la dose qu'il faut?...  

Tu as dit::
J'exercerai mon art dans l'innocence et la pureté....


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2006)

:affraid:
Le hachoir corse, l'anesthésie niçoise, ça devient carrément dangeureux le bar !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Le hachoir corse, l'anesthésie niçoise, ça devient carrément dangeureux le bar !



En fait on est des modos en civil.
Incognito.
Comme les RG.

Le premier qui bouge une oreille on le fend par le milieu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Le hachoir corse, l'anesthésie niçoise, ça devient carrément dangeureux le bar !




sans oublier la mafia marseillaise


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est comme ça (parfois). Et chez vous ?



Non chez moi quand personne regarde c'est plutot pogo-headbangers sur metallica, murderdolls etc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait on est des modos en civil.
> Incognito.
> Comme les RG.
> 
> Le premier qui bouge une oreille on le fend par le milieu.



*Ouais!!! Le Niçois et moi, on est des vrais fous mentaux!!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Non chez moi quand personne regarde c'est plutot pogo-headbangers sur metallica, murderdolls etc



Toi, ton père t'a mal éduqué... Va falloir qu'on reprenne les choses en main...


----------



## joanes (5 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, ton père t'a mal éduqué... Va falloir qu'on reprenne les choses en main...



Ben comme ça tu pourras lui envoyer tes albums de Lara fabian.... 
  


edith : bon c'est promis je m'y colle avec un truc super rance


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *1/*Claude Lemoine et moi



Moine ... C'est Claude Moine ! Mais tu peux aussi écrire ça "S-C-H-M-O-L-L"  (mais :love: quand même)


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une vraie encyclopédie de la culture polymorphe à l'usage du plus grand nombre, et même les autres.
> _Moi qui avait pourtant lu sa biographie et tout, je viens de me prendre une veste en lamé !
> _



Je pensais que tu faisais un coming out du genre :  " Oui ! Je suis le frère de Jordy ! Lemoine est mon père caché et j'ai sorti en même temps que junior un single intitulé : Dur, dur d'faire d'la BD ! Il a eu un succès relatif  "  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> .
> _Moi qui avait pourtant lu sa biographie et tout, je viens de me prendre une veste en lamé !_


 
Pas facile aussi de rester concentré pendant 8 pages.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, ton père t'a mal éduqué... Va falloir qu'on reprenne les choses en main...



C'est pour ca je m'éduque tout seul


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, ton père t'a mal éduqué... Va falloir qu'on reprenne les choses en main...






			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca je m'éduque tout seul




Fais gaffe, ça rend sourd.


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

...quand personne regarde...moi ça donne ça!!!!!:rose:


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2006)

Moi j'improvise une compo quand personne ne regarde... :rose: 
(mieux vaut DL et puis écouter avec VLC par exemple).


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'improvise une compo quand personne ne regarde... :rose:
> (mieux vaut DL et puis écouter avec VLC par exemple).



Super, tu devrais te lancer, je n'en connais pas beaucoup qui arrivent à improviser comme ça ... Simultanément des paroles, une mélodie et un accompagnement 



:mouais:

  

Celà dit, avec ou sans impro, j':love:


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Super, tu devrais te lancer, je n'en connais pas beaucoup qui arrivent à improviser comme ça ... Simultanément des paroles, une mélodie et un accompagnement
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Impro le mot est un peu fort, mais bon c'est le mot le plus approprié je pense, disons que 5 minutes avant il y avait pas de chanson, quand aux paroles c'est du vieux flamand, difficile à traduire  

Merci en tout cas, idem pour les coups de boules !    
Je savais pas trop si j'allais me faire pourrir ou pas :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas trop si j'allais me faire pourrir ou pas :rose: :love:


*Toutes* les contributions sont les bienvenues dans ce fil.
Merci et bravo pour ta prestation.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête don' d' faire style-genre *"Chais pas trop c' que ça vaut, chuis un peu timide !"*
> 
> Depuis la seconde les mecs que je rencontre qui jouent de la gratte ont un air modeste-mais-cool, accessible et sympa (_"Ouais si tu veux... Atteeends rappelle-moi l'air, en gros, les premières mesures ?"_) qui m'agaaaace, mais qui m'agaaaace !
> _Donc* dis-toi bien une chose :* les seuls personnes susceptib' de râler sont ceux (pas celles, hein !) qui font une crise de jalousie parfaitement légitime mais totalement ridicule._
> :love::love::love:




hi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche qu'il faut que j'attende de savoir qu'il y a personne dans l'immeuble pour chanter sinon ça me bloque, alors que parfois j'entends brailler des types qui savent ni chanter ni gratter 3 accords et qui sont même pas saoul, mais moi je n'y arrive pas :rateau: Ou alors sur un scène, c'est plus franc, tu te chie dessus mais tu sais pourquoi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... tu te chie dessus mais tu sais pourquoi.


Alors que la vieillesse, c'est le contraire. Demande à Amok.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors que la vieillesse, c'est le contraire. Demande à Amok.


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors que la vieillesse, c'est le contraire. Demande à Amok.




... allez pas nous l'énerver là .... 
..chuuuutt il fait sa sieste crapuleuse  
 
:love:


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors que la vieillesse, c'est le contraire. Demande à Amok.



Mais oui, maintenant que j'y pense, je réalise qu'on a faillit le perdre en 2004...


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2006)

Evil, JPTC, Lila, Jahrom...

Quatre noms frappés d'infamie. :mouais:



Que vos femmes passent me voir, on en reparlera après, de ma vieillesse !*
*Cherchez l'erreur !**





*/**


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'improvise une compo quand personne ne regarde... :rose:
> (mieux vaut DL et puis écouter avec VLC par exemple).



Ben mon salaud! Qu'est ce que tu fout à glander devant ton mac en pyjama avec un talent pareil!


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...quand personne regarde...moi ça donne ça!!!!!:rose:



Genre faux-cul classe internationale : le profil de Benjamin sur l'écran de droite ! 
C'est pour ca que tu dors ? Tu t'es fait du bien avant ?!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Evil, JPTC, Lila, Jahrom...
> 
> Quatre noms frappés d'infamie. :mouais:...



T'as raison, quelle bande de ptis cons, le prochain qui passe à ta portée, colle lui un coup.... de déambulateur...


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2006)

New Bar a dit:
			
		

> une attention particulière sera portée aux attaques personnelles. Un bouton d'alerte permet d'avertir les *modérateurs*, *détenteurs d'un monopole de la violence physique légitime* appliqué aux forums, en cas de messages déplacés.


.

Tiens, ca me fait penser que je n'ai pas encore testé les outils de violence légitime ! Non seulement j'aime bien être méchant (moins si c'est légitime, mais faute de grives...), et de plus je crois que tous les quadras vont apprecier qu'une bande de marioles acnéiques se prennent un coup de pied dans le fondement ! 

Donc, pour le ban : amstramgrampicetpicetcolégram....

Pour l'ipod : les autres.


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2006)

Il est fort cet Amok : c'est mon maître et mon Dieu. Doquéville est un usurpateur et les autres des cancrelats. je regrette mes propos.


----------



## Lila (9 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Genre faux-cul classe internationale : le profil de Benjamin sur l'écran de droite !
> C'est pour ca que tu dors ? Tu t'es fait du bien avant ?!




... normalement c'était un message subliminal pour adoucir les modérateurs qui voyant (inconsciement) le profil de Benjamin ne pourraient (sans comprendre pourquoi) appuyer sur le bouton du ban me concernant   


...mais apparament ton inconscient est bizarre....

faudrait que j'essaye une ruse ...plus ancienne (j'ai pas dit vieille comme la sorcellerie par exemple)


:love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Tiens, ca me fait penser que je n'ai pas encore testé les outils de violence légitime ! Non seulement j'aime bien être méchant (moins si c'est légitime, mais faute de grives...), et de plus je crois que tous les quadras vont apprecier qu'une bande de marioles acnéiques se prennent un coup de pied dans le fondement !
> 
> ...





J'aime pas trop le rouge ça fait communiste, je pourrais pas avoir une croix noir s'il vous plaît monsieur ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop le rouge ça fait communiste, je pourrais pas avoir une croix noir s'il vous plaît monsieur ? :rateau:



Tu viens d'obtenir un sursis pour tes talents de guitariste !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop le rouge ça fait communiste, je pourrais pas avoir une croix noir s'il vous plaît monsieur ? :rateau:



t'es pas sympa JPTK, il a déjà eu beaucoup mal à faire une croix rouge (là on se rend bien compte à quel point il tremble)


----------



## elKBron (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop le rouge ça fait communiste, je pourrais pas avoir une croix noir s'il vous plaît monsieur ? :rateau:


ouais, ben maintenant, on va être obligés d'écrire en bleu pour équilibrer la balance politique, c est malin ...


----------



## Lila (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas sympa JPTK, il a déjà eu beaucoup mal à faire une croix rouge (là on se rend bien compte à quel point il tremble)



...tu as vu coment il s'est acharné sur Doqueville ?... :afraid: 

.


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens d'obtenir un sursis pour tes talents de guitariste !




Cool ! Mais tu me feras pas le coup de la double peine si jamais il y a récidive ! :mouais:


----------



## Lila (9 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens d'obtenir un sursis pour tes talents de guitariste !




.....moi je sais jongler à poil avec des spagettis en sifflant "la Maddelon"...:rose: 

ça compte ?

:love:


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas sympa JPTK, il a déjà eu beaucoup mal à faire une croix rouge (là on se rend bien compte à quel point il tremble)



Dis donc, toi : si tu nous postais à quoi tu ressembles devant ton mac, au lieu de faire le kakou ?!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est fort cet Amok : c'est mon maître et mon Dieu. Doquéville est un usurpateur et les autres des cancrelats. je regrette mes propos.



Toi t'es vraiment un faux Q...



			
				 mp de jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ptain, Doc a raison, il a pas d'humour quand il a pas pris sont traitement l'Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...tu as vu coment il s'est acharné sur Doqueville ?... :afraid:
> 
> .



Oui mais il a visé le mauvais côté de l'avatar de Jahrom signe que les innocentes sont épargnées


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il a visé le mauvais côté de l'avatar de Jarhom signe que les innocentes sont épargnées



les innocentes aux mains pleines, ça compte pas...


----------



## Lila (9 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il a visé le mauvais côté de l'avatar de Jahrom signe que les innocentes sont épargnées




..tu lla veux comment ta croix à toi ....


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es vraiment un faux Q...



_                 Dernière modification par Amok Aujourd'hui à 11h47.


_Le message d'origine n'était pas celui que tu lis désormais...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...tu as vu coment il s'est acharné sur Doqueville ?... :afraid:
> 
> .


Et encore... J'imagine qu'il n'a pas encore écouté le répondeur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..tu lla veux comment ta croix à toi ....



(mode Pascal77 on :love Faite par Christian, la croix (mode Pascal77 off :love


----------



## Lila (9 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Pascal77 on :love Faite par Christian, la croix (mode Pascal77 off :love




...échancré sur la raie ????

:love:


----------



## Lila (9 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et encore... J'imagine qu'il n'a pas encore écouté le répondeur.



...et encore il ne sait pas tout


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Doquéville est un usurpateur...


Plaît-il ? :hein:


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ? :hein:




Vois avec Amok, ces propos ne sont pas miens...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Vois avec Amok, ces propos ne sont pas miens...


Amok n'est plus un problème. Je lui ai fait écouter le message de Jean-Clément Matthieu. Il a aussitôt pris un billet pour le Vénézuela, comme tout ancien criminel qui se respecte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Amok n'est plus un problème. Il a aussitôt pris un billet pour le Vénézuela, comme tout ancien criminel qui se respecte.



D'aucuns disent qu'ils l'ont aperçu à Las Vegas, attablé à une table de poker avec Stook, Elvis et Herman Goering...


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...attablé à une table de poker...




Tu dois te tromper, Amok c'est plutôt la Belotte vois tu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois te tromper, Amok c'est plutôt la Belotte vois tu...


On voit bien que tu le connais mal... Son truc, c'est plutôt l'écarté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

Voire même l'écartelé !


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2006)

La semence des crapauds n'atteint pas l'aigle royal !

(Pour Doquéville : tu remplaces "la semence des crapauds" par : "le bissus de la moule")


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La semence des crapauds n'atteint pas l'aigle royal !
> 
> (Pour Doquéville : tu remplaces "la semence des crapauds" par : "le bissus de la moule")


Pauvre vieux tout de même... Il n'a plus d'autre ressource que l'insulte. Allez, on ferait mieux d'arrêter là. Quand je pense à ce qu'il a été, ça me fait de la peine.


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....moi je sais jongler à poil avec des spagettis en sifflant "la Maddelon"...:rose:
> 
> ça compte ?
> 
> :love:


Je vois que tu as perfectionné ton numéro : la dernière fois, plié en deux et le fondement fièrement dressé vers le ciel, tu faisais la lampe à fibre optique après avoir ingéré deux piles R6 et une ampoule wonder. Decidemment, le spaghetti, c'est ton truc !


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2006)

Pour revenir dans le sujet :

C'est comment devant le mac quand DocEvil et jahrom ne regardent pas chez Amok...


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2006)

Mais dis donc... Je ne savais pas que vous étiez ensemble ?!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis donc... Je ne savais pas que vous étiez ensemble ?!!!!




Et en plus, il a eu beau se laisser pousser la barbe, je sais maintenant qui se cache derrière le pseudo de doquéville : c'est Benny Hill, je le reconnais !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis donc... Je ne savais pas que vous étiez ensemble ?!!!!



C'est quoi le prochain couple ? un chat et un troll ?


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le prochain couple ? un chat et un troll ?



Il existe déjà depuis bien longtemps.
Mariage consommé ! inséparables !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Suite à quelques excès D), les trois dernières contributions à ce fil ont pu passer inaperçues.
Voici donc l'occasion de réparer une possible injustice. 

_Les liens indiqués en rouge sont inactifs._

*Les clips :*
- Chez anntraxh : 1 | 2
- Chez Bassman : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11
- Chez bebert
- Chez bengilli
- Chez Bolchevik
- Chez chagregel
- Chez DocEvil : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 12 ou DIVX
- Chez Eikichi Onizuka
- Chez Fab'Fab (ex-fabienr)
- Chez ficelle : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Foguenne : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez fredintosh
- Chez gratteur-fou
- Chez Grug
- Chez Is Pegui
- Chez Jahrom et Malow : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9
- Chez jaipatoukompri
- Chez Jean-Claude VanDamme : 1 | 2
- Chez joanes
- Chez jpmiss
- Chez Kounkountchek : 1 | 2
- Chez La SAGEsse
- Chez Le Gognol : 1  | 2
- Chez macinside : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Modern_Thing : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez molgow : 1 | 2
- Chez naas
-  Chez Nephou
- Chez Nexka : 1 | 2
- Chez Pascal 77
- Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5
- Chez PATOCHMAN : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4
- Chez Spyro : 1 | 2 | 3
- Chez thebiglebowski : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7
- Chez tomtom
- Chez WebOliver : 1 | 2

*Les « uvres » collectives :*
- Joyeux anniversaire bengilli !, par Bassman et DocEvil.
- Rien que pour vos yeux (uniquement pour les filles), par Bassman, DocEvil et Modern_Thing.

*Les bonus :*
- Le résumé de Grug.
- Le clip de l'été, par macmarco (Flash).
- Superstars, la bande-annonce, par macmarco (Flash).
- Mystères z'et secrets de DocEvil, par Roberto Vendez.
- Trilogie Belge : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- L'Automne : I - II - III, par Roberto Vendez.
- MacG In The Move! (2005 Ultimate Mix), par TibomonG4.
-  MacG In The Move! (2006 New Year Mix), par TibomonG4.
- Mégamix AES Team MacGé - Le Grand Prix dans la Course, par TibomonG4.
- Franswa, vu par TibomonG4.
- L'expo permanente du bar MacG, par naas.
- Week-end en Normandie, par m_apman.
- Lost Kiwiwi par JME (lien donné par ficelle).
- Night of the Kiwiwi, par Romu (lien donné par ficelle).
- DocEvil traduit en Moldave, lien donné par mackie.
- Les très riches heures de la disco allemande, lien donné par woa.
- Devant le mac avec Photo Booth, par iota.

*Les dernières livraisons :*
- Message à caractère informatif, par jahrom et Cie.
- C'est comment devant le Mac ? (avec Photo Booth), par iota.
- Une chanson d'été désabusée, par Roberto Vendez.
- Une mise en garde, par PATOCHMAN.
- Une impro à la guitare, par jaipatoukompri.

*Ne pas manquer : * les séquences extraites d'autres sujets du bar.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

C'est comment devant Mac...

À 8h c'est les rats qui  vont sur les PAC pour  se trouver un nouveau logis
À 11h, si une mouche a réussit à passer le moustiquaire, elle va faire son exercice de doigté
À 14h J'ai de mystérieux inconnus qui écoutent de la musique

À  minuit  devant le Mac quand fiston passe pas  les nuits blanches... ya les anges  qui reviennent toutes les nuits pour surfer.

Ben à bien y penser ya  toujours quelqu'un qui regarde!


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

&#231;a faisait longtemps hein ?!!   

une petite d&#233;dicace &#224; _*ch'Co din sin dos !

v&#238;ve l&#226; C&#244;te d'&#212;p&#226;le !!

[3,3Mo]
*_


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a faisait longtemps hein ?!!
> 
> une petite d&#233;dicace &#224; _*ch'Co din sin dos !
> 
> ...



Tiens, c'est marrant, &#231;a, sur la mienne, &#231;a se voit pas, mais au plafond de la pi&#232;ce ou je l'ai enregistr&#233;, il y a exactement la m&#234;me chose  




Sinon, vive les vacances !


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant, &#231;a, sur la mienne, &#231;a se voit pas, mais au plafond de la pi&#232;ce ou je l'ai enregistr&#233;, il y a exactement la m&#234;me chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cher camarade communiste macuser, un truc me fit rire sur votre vid&#233;o : vous avez quand m&#234;me la voix haut-perch&#233;, est-ce du &#224; la position* qui me semble particuli&#232;rement inconfortable ?  


&#233;dit&#233; : *je me demande bien ce qu'un positon venait squatter ici :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> Cher camarade communiste macuser, un truc me fit rire sur votre vidéo : vous avez quand même la voix haut-perché, est-ce du à la position* *qui me semble particulièrement inconfortable* ?
> 
> 
> édité : *je me demande bien ce qu'un positon venait squatter ici :mouais:



Tu crois pas si bien dire, cher camarade coll ... posteur de base, avec ce pitin© de siège ergonomique, je m'étais même cassé la g**** au premier essai :casse: :hosto:


----------



## lumai (24 Juin 2006)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps hein ?!!
> 
> une petite dédicace à _*ch'Co din sin dos !
> *_
> ...



Voua ! C'est vivifiant effectivement les embruns ! 

Bah la semaine dernière sur la côte d'Ôpale au début elle était froide et après elle était froide ! J'ai pas croisé Marcel par contre !


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

&#224; noter que Bolchevik est tout penaud : on lui a chourr&#233; sa casquette de T&#233;t&#233; au taf... 


_bien fait !!_


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juillet 2006)

Devant le Mac, quand personne ne regarde, je fais du doublage...


----------



## jahrom (9 Juillet 2006)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps hein ?!!
> 
> une petite dédicace à _*ch'Co din sin dos !
> 
> ...




Comment t'as du transpirer ??!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2006)

Ben moi devant le mac, quand personne regarde, je suis moi (attention)


----------



## poildep (22 Juillet 2006)

Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:


*Pfffffffff*
et moi qui m'attendait à une vidéo inédite du tsunami...


----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:





Ho !!! 

Mike !!!  :love: :love:

Content de te revoir par ici !  

Apparemment, tu as la pêche !      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:



t'as encore oublié ta crème solaire  

et... merci d'avoir léché mon écran !  




_... encore 175_ ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:



Mmmmm ... Sympa, le papier peint du mur du fond de ton bureau, le revêtement de sol n'est pas mal non plus, un poil trop "pastel", peut-être ?


----------



## Nexka (22 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:



J'avais qu'une envie, c'est que tu tombes à l'eau :rateau: :love: 

Tu peux pas la refaire??


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais qu'une envie, c'est que tu tombes à l'eau :rateau: :love:
> 
> Tu peux pas la refaire??



Au bord de la Meuse ça le fait tout de suite moins... 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:



Enorme.


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:



J'ai un pote qui peut avoir de l'indice 60. Si ça te tente...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:


Je ne veux pas jouer les bégueules, mais j'ai tout de même une préférence pour ta danse africaine.


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces dernières semaines je n'étais pas souvent devant le mac, mais quand ça arrivait c'était comme ça. :style:  :love:


&#199;a c'est du d&#233;hanchement ! 
Et sans bronzage vulgaire en plus ! 
Contente de te revoir dans les parages  :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2006)

_t&#251;duduuuuu

Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs et mesdamoiseaux,
comme vous avez pu le remarquer les fil dits riches en contribution sont r&#233;guli&#232;rement ferm&#233;s pour renaitre de leurs cendres. Celui-ci atteind les 3000 messages, il va se trouver archiv&#233;.

Merci de votre attention
_


----------

